# issue on kernel compilation

## mathabstrction

I entered "#genkernel --zfs --ramdisk-modules --callback="emerge @rebuild-modules" --install --menuconfig all"

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.49.2[0m

* Running with options: --zfs --menuconfig --ramdisk-modules --callback=emerge @module-rebuild --install all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.0.5-gentoo[0m for x86_64[0m...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2015-06-22--12-02-30.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

  CLEAN   scripts/basic

  CLEAN   scripts/kconfig

  CLEAN   include/config include/generated

  CLEAN   .config .config.old

*         >> Running oldconfig...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig

.config:407:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for ACPI_CONTAINER

.config:2863:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for RTC_LIB

*

* Restart config...

*

*

* Gentoo Linux

*

Gentoo Linux support (GENTOO_LINUX) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Linux dynamic and persistent device naming (userspace devfs) support (GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Select options required by Portage features (GENTOO_LINUX_PORTAGE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

*

* Support for init systems, system and service managers

*

OpenRC, runit and other script based systems and managers (GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

systemd (GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* General setup

*

Cross-compiler tool prefix (CROSS_COMPILE) [] 

Compile also drivers which will not load (COMPILE_TEST) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Local version - append to kernel release (LOCALVERSION) [] 

Automatically append version information to the version string (LOCALVERSION_AUTO) [N/y/?] n

Kernel compression mode

> 1. Gzip (KERNEL_GZIP)

  2. Bzip2 (KERNEL_BZIP2)

  3. LZMA (KERNEL_LZMA)

  4. XZ (KERNEL_XZ) (NEW)

  5. LZO (KERNEL_LZO)

  6. LZ4 (KERNEL_LZ4) (NEW)

choice[1-6?]: Default hostname (DEFAULT_HOSTNAME) [(none)] (NEW) 

Support for paging of anonymous memory (swap) (SWAP) [Y/n/?] y

System V IPC (SYSVIPC) [Y/n/?] y

POSIX Message Queues (POSIX_MQUEUE) [Y/n/?] y

Enable process_vm_readv/writev syscalls (CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

open by fhandle syscalls (FHANDLE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

uselib syscall (USELIB) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Auditing support (AUDIT) [Y/n/?] y

Enable system-call auditing support (AUDITSYSCALL) [Y/n/?] y

*

* IRQ subsystem

*

*

* Timers subsystem

*

Timer tick handling

  1. Periodic timer ticks (constant rate, no dynticks) (HZ_PERIODIC) (NEW)

> 2. Idle dynticks system (tickless idle) (NO_HZ_IDLE) (NEW)

  3. Full dynticks system (tickless) (NO_HZ_FULL) (NEW)

choice[1-3]: Old Idle dynticks config (NO_HZ) [Y/n/?] y

High Resolution Timer Support (HIGH_RES_TIMERS) [Y/n/?] y

*

* CPU/Task time and stats accounting

*

Cputime accounting

> 1. Simple tick based cputime accounting (TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING) (NEW)

  2. Full dynticks CPU time accounting (VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN) (NEW)

  3. Fine granularity task level IRQ time accounting (IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING) (NEW)

choice[1-3]: BSD Process Accounting (BSD_PROCESS_ACCT) [Y/n/?] y

  BSD Process Accounting version 3 file format (BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3) [Y/n/?] y

Export task/process statistics through netlink (TASKSTATS) [Y/?] y

  Enable per-task delay accounting (TASK_DELAY_ACCT) [Y/?] y

  Enable extended accounting over taskstats (TASK_XACCT) [N/y/?] n

*

* RCU Subsystem

*

RCU Implementation

> 1. Tree-based hierarchical RCU (TREE_RCU)

choice[1]: 1

Task_based RCU implementation using voluntary context switch (TASKS_RCU) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Consider userspace as in RCU extended quiescent state (RCU_USER_QS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Tree-based hierarchical RCU fanout value (RCU_FANOUT) [64] 64

Tree-based hierarchical RCU leaf-level fanout value (RCU_FANOUT_LEAF) [16] (NEW) 

Disable tree-based hierarchical RCU auto-balancing (RCU_FANOUT_EXACT) [N/y/?] n

Accelerate last non-dyntick-idle CPU's grace periods (RCU_FAST_NO_HZ) [N/y/?] n

Real-time priority to use for RCU worker threads (RCU_KTHREAD_PRIO) [0] (NEW) 

Offload RCU callback processing from boot-selected CPUs (RCU_NOCB_CPU) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Kernel .config support (IKCONFIG) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz (IKCONFIG_PROC) [Y/n/?] y

Kernel log buffer size (16 => 64KB, 17 => 128KB) (LOG_BUF_SHIFT) [15] 15

CPU kernel log buffer size contribution (13 => 8 KB, 17 => 128KB) (LOG_CPU_MAX_BUF_SHIFT) [12] (NEW) 

*

* Control Group support

*

Control Group support (CGROUPS) [Y/?] y

  Example debug cgroup subsystem (CGROUP_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Freezer cgroup subsystem (CGROUP_FREEZER) [N/y/?] n

  Device controller for cgroups (CGROUP_DEVICE) [N/y/?] n

  Cpuset support (CPUSETS) [Y/n/?] y

    Include legacy /proc/<pid>/cpuset file (PROC_PID_CPUSET) [Y/n] y

  Simple CPU accounting cgroup subsystem (CGROUP_CPUACCT) [Y/n/?] y

  Memory Resource Controller for Control Groups (MEMCG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Enable perf_event per-cpu per-container group (cgroup) monitoring (CGROUP_PERF) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Group CPU scheduler

  *

  Group CPU scheduler (CGROUP_SCHED) [N/y/?] n

  Block IO controller (BLK_CGROUP) [N/y/?] n

*

* Namespaces support

*

Namespaces support (NAMESPACES) [Y/?] y

  UTS namespace (UTS_NS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  IPC namespace (IPC_NS) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  User namespace (USER_NS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  PID Namespaces (PID_NS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Network namespace (NET_NS) [Y/?] (NEW) y

Automatic process group scheduling (SCHED_AUTOGROUP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Enable deprecated sysfs features to support old userspace tools (SYSFS_DEPRECATED) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Kernel->user space relay support (formerly relayfs) (RELAY) [N/y/?] n

Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support (BLK_DEV_INITRD) [Y/n/?] y

  Initramfs source file(s) (INITRAMFS_SOURCE) [] 

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using gzip (RD_GZIP) [Y/n/?] y

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using bzip2 (RD_BZIP2) [N/y/?] n

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using LZMA (RD_LZMA) [N/y/?] n

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using XZ (RD_XZ) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using LZO (RD_LZO) [N/y/?] n

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using LZ4 (RD_LZ4) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Optimize for size (CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Configure standard kernel features (expert users)

*

Configure standard kernel features (expert users) (EXPERT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Load all symbols for debugging/ksymoops (KALLSYMS) [Y/?] y

    Include all symbols in kallsyms (KALLSYMS_ALL) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Embedded system (EMBEDDED) [N/y/?] n

*

* Kernel Performance Events And Counters

*

Kernel performance events and counters (PERF_EVENTS) [Y/?] y

  Debug: use vmalloc to back perf mmap() buffers (DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC) [N/y/?] n

Disable heap randomization (COMPAT_BRK) [Y/n/?] y

Choose SLAB allocator

> 1. SLAB (SLAB)

  2. SLUB (Unqueued Allocator) (SLUB)

choice[1-2?]: 1

Provide system-wide ring of trusted keys (SYSTEM_TRUSTED_KEYRING) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Profiling support (PROFILING) [N/y/?] n

Kprobes (KPROBES) [N/y/?] n

Optimize very unlikely/likely branches (JUMP_LABEL) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Stack Protector buffer overflow detection

> 1. None (CC_STACKPROTECTOR_NONE) (NEW)

  2. Regular (CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR) (NEW)

  3. Strong (CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG) (NEW)

choice[1-3?]: *

* GCOV-based kernel profiling

*

*

* Enable loadable module support

*

Enable loadable module support (MODULES) [Y/n/?] y

  Forced module loading (MODULE_FORCE_LOAD) [N/y/?] n

  Module unloading (MODULE_UNLOAD) [Y/n/?] y

    Forced module unloading (MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD) [Y/n/?] y

  Module versioning support (MODVERSIONS) [Y/n/?] y

  Source checksum for all modules (MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL) [N/y/?] n

  Module signature verification (MODULE_SIG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Compress modules on installation (MODULE_COMPRESS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Enable the block layer

*

Enable the block layer (BLOCK) [Y/?] y

  Block layer SG support v4 (BLK_DEV_BSG) [Y/?] y

  Block layer SG support v4 helper lib (BLK_DEV_BSGLIB) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Block layer data integrity support (BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY) [N/y/?] n

  Block device command line partition parser (BLK_CMDLINE_PARSER) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Partition Types

  *

  Advanced partition selection (PARTITION_ADVANCED) [Y/n/?] y

    Acorn partition support (ACORN_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    AIX basic partition table support (AIX_PARTITION) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    Alpha OSF partition support (OSF_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    Amiga partition table support (AMIGA_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    Atari partition table support (ATARI_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    Macintosh partition map support (MAC_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support (MSDOS_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

      BSD disklabel (FreeBSD partition tables) support (BSD_DISKLABEL) [Y/n/?] y

      Minix subpartition support (MINIX_SUBPARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

      Solaris (x86) partition table support (SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

      Unixware slices support (UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL) [Y/n/?] y

    Windows Logical Disk Manager (Dynamic Disk) support (LDM_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

      Windows LDM extra logging (LDM_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    SGI partition support (SGI_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    Ultrix partition table support (ULTRIX_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    Sun partition tables support (SUN_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    Karma Partition support (KARMA_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    EFI GUID Partition support (EFI_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    SYSV68 partition table support (SYSV68_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    Command line partition support (CMDLINE_PARTITION) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * IO Schedulers

  *

  Deadline I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_DEADLINE) [Y/n/m/?] y

  CFQ I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_CFQ) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Default I/O scheduler

    1. Deadline (DEFAULT_DEADLINE)

  > 2. CFQ (DEFAULT_CFQ)

    3. No-op (DEFAULT_NOOP)

  choice[1-3?]: 2

*

* Processor type and features

*

Symmetric multi-processing support (SMP) [Y/n/?] y

Enable MPS table (X86_MPPARSE) [Y/n/?] y

Support for extended (non-PC) x86 platforms (X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM) [Y/n/?] y

ScaleMP vSMP (X86_VSMP) [N/y/?] n

Goldfish (Virtual Platform) (X86_GOLDFISH) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Intel Low Power Subsystem Support (X86_INTEL_LPSS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

AMD ACPI2Platform devices support (X86_AMD_PLATFORM_DEVICE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Intel SoC IOSF Sideband support for SoC platforms (IOSF_MBI) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Single-depth WCHAN output (SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Linux guest support

*

Linux guest support (HYPERVISOR_GUEST) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Memtest (MEMTEST) [N/y/?] n

Processor family

  1. Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8 (MK8)

  2. Intel P4 / older Netburst based Xeon (MPSC)

  3. Core 2/newer Xeon (MCORE2)

  4. Intel Atom (MATOM)

> 5. Generic-x86-64 (GENERIC_CPU)

choice[1-5]: 5

Old AMD GART IOMMU support (GART_IOMMU) [Y/n/?] y

IBM Calgary IOMMU support (CALGARY_IOMMU) [Y/n/?] y

  Should Calgary be enabled by default? (CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT) [Y/n/?] y

Enable Maximum number of SMP Processors and NUMA Nodes (MAXSMP) [N/y/?] n

Maximum number of CPUs (NR_CPUS) [32] 32

SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support (SCHED_SMT) [Y/n/?] y

Multi-core scheduler support (SCHED_MC) [Y/n/?] y

Preemption Model

> 1. No Forced Preemption (Server) (PREEMPT_NONE)

  2. Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop) (PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY)

  3. Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop) (PREEMPT)

choice[1-3]: 1

Reroute for broken boot IRQs (X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS) [N/y/?] n

Machine Check / overheating reporting (X86_MCE) [Y/n/?] y

  Intel MCE features (X86_MCE_INTEL) [Y/n/?] y

  AMD MCE features (X86_MCE_AMD) [Y/n/?] y

Machine check injector support (X86_MCE_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

Dell laptop support (I8K) [N/m/y/?] n

CPU microcode loading support (MICROCODE) [M/n/y/?] m

  Intel microcode loading support (MICROCODE_INTEL) [Y/n/?] y

  AMD microcode loading support (MICROCODE_AMD) [N/y/?] n

/dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support (X86_MSR) [M/n/y/?] m

/dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support (X86_CPUID) [M/n/y/?] m

Numa Memory Allocation and Scheduler Support (NUMA) [N/y/?] n

Memory model

> 1. Sparse Memory (SPARSEMEM_MANUAL)

choice[1]: 1

Sparse Memory virtual memmap (SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP) [Y/n/?] y

Allow for memory hot-add (MEMORY_HOTPLUG) [N/y] n

Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Page migration (MIGRATION) [Y/?] (NEW) y

Enable bounce buffers (BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] y

Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [N/y/?] n

Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [N/y/?] n

Transparent Hugepage Support (TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Enable cleancache driver to cache clean pages if tmem is present (CLEANCACHE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Enable frontswap to cache swap pages if tmem is present (FRONTSWAP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Contiguous Memory Allocator (CMA) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Common API for compressed memory storage (ZPOOL) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Low density storage for compressed pages (ZBUD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Memory allocator for compressed pages (ZSMALLOC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Check for low memory corruption (X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION) [N/y/?] n

Amount of low memory, in kilobytes, to reserve for the BIOS (X86_RESERVE_LOW) [64] (NEW) 

MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support (MTRR) [Y/?] y

  MTRR cleanup support (MTRR_SANITIZER) [Y/n/?] y

    MTRR cleanup enable value (0-1) (MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT) [0] 0

    MTRR cleanup spare reg num (0-7) (MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT) [1] 1

Intel MPX (Memory Protection Extensions) (X86_INTEL_MPX) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

EFI runtime service support (EFI) [Y/n/?] y

  EFI stub support (EFI_STUB) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Enable seccomp to safely compute untrusted bytecode (SECCOMP) [Y/n/?] y

Timer frequency

> 1. 100 HZ (HZ_100)

  2. 250 HZ (HZ_250)

  3. 300 HZ (HZ_300)

  4. 1000 HZ (HZ_1000)

choice[1-4?]: 1

kexec system call (KEXEC) [Y/n/?] y

kernel crash dumps (CRASH_DUMP) [Y/n/?] y

kexec jump (KEXEC_JUMP) [N/y/?] n

Physical address where the kernel is loaded (PHYSICAL_START) [0x200000] 0x200000

Build a relocatable kernel (RELOCATABLE) [Y/n/?] y

  Randomize the address of the kernel image (RANDOMIZE_BASE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Alignment value to which kernel should be aligned (PHYSICAL_ALIGN) [0x1000000] 0x1000000

Support for hot-pluggable CPUs (HOTPLUG_CPU) [Y/?] y

  Set default setting of cpu0_hotpluggable (BOOTPARAM_HOTPLUG_CPU0) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Debug CPU0 hotplug (DEBUG_HOTPLUG_CPU0) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Disable the 32-bit vDSO (needed for glibc 2.3.3) (COMPAT_VDSO) [Y/n/?] y

Built-in kernel command line (CMDLINE_BOOL) [N/y/?] n

*

* Power management and ACPI options

*

Suspend to RAM and standby (SUSPEND) [Y/n/?] y

Hibernation (aka 'suspend to disk') (HIBERNATION) [Y/n/?] y

Default resume partition (PM_STD_PARTITION) [] 

Opportunistic sleep (PM_AUTOSLEEP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

User space wakeup sources interface (PM_WAKELOCKS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Device power management core functionality (PM) [Y/?] y

  Power Management Debug Support (PM_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

Enable workqueue power-efficient mode by default (WQ_POWER_EFFICIENT_DEFAULT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

*

ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support (ACPI) [Y/n/?] y

  Deprecated power /proc/acpi directories (ACPI_PROCFS_POWER) [Y/n/?] y

  EC read/write access through /sys/kernel/debug/ec (ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS) [N/m/y/?] n

  AC Adapter (ACPI_AC) [M/n/y/?] m

  Battery (ACPI_BATTERY) [M/n/y/?] m

  Button (ACPI_BUTTON) [M/y/?] m

  Video (ACPI_VIDEO) [M/?] m

  Fan (ACPI_FAN) [M/n/?] m

  Dock (ACPI_DOCK) [N/y/?] n

  Processor (ACPI_PROCESSOR) [M/n/y/?] m

  Processor Aggregator (ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR) [N/m/?] n

  Thermal Zone (ACPI_THERMAL) [M/n/?] m

  ACPI tables override via initrd (ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

----------

## mathabstrction

PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/y/?] n

  Container and Module Devices (ACPI_CONTAINER) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [N/m/y/?] n

  Boottime Graphics Resource Table support (ACPI_BGRT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [N/y/?] n

  Extended Error Log support (ACPI_EXTLOG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * PMIC (Power Management Integrated Circuit) operation region support

  *

  PMIC (Power Management Integrated Circuit) operation region support (PMIC_OPREGION) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* SFI (Simple Firmware Interface) Support

*

SFI (Simple Firmware Interface) Support (SFI) [N/y/?] n

*

* CPU Frequency scaling

*

CPU Frequency scaling (CPU_FREQ) [Y/n/?] y

  CPU frequency translation statistics (CPU_FREQ_STAT) [M/n/y/?] m

    CPU frequency translation statistics details (CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS) [N/y/?] n

  Default CPUFreq governor

  > 1. performance (CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE)

    2. powersave (CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE)

    3. userspace (CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE)

    4. ondemand (CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND)

    5. conservative (CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE)

  choice[1-5?]: 1

  'performance' governor (CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE) [Y/?] y

  'powersave' governor (CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE) [M/n/y/?] m

  'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling (CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE) [M/n/y/?] m

  'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor (CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND) [M/n/y/?] m

  'conservative' cpufreq governor (CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * CPU frequency scaling drivers

  *

  Intel P state control (X86_INTEL_PSTATE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Processor Clocking Control interface driver (X86_PCC_CPUFREQ) [N/m/?] n

  ACPI Processor P-States driver (X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ) [M/n/?] m

    Legacy cpb sysfs knob support for AMD CPUs (X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow! (X86_POWERNOW_K8) [M/n/?] m

  AMD frequency sensitivity feedback powersave bias (X86_AMD_FREQ_SENSITIVITY) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Intel Enhanced SpeedStep (deprecated) (X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO) [M/n/?] m

  Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation (X86_P4_CLOCKMOD) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * shared options

  *

*

* CPU Idle

*

CPU idle PM support (CPU_IDLE) [Y/?] y

  Ladder governor (for periodic timer tick) (CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER) [Y/n] y

  Menu governor (for tickless system) (CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU) [Y] y

Cpuidle Driver for Intel Processors (INTEL_IDLE) [N/y/?] n

*

* Memory power savings

*

Intel chipset idle memory power saving driver (I7300_IDLE) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

  PCI Express Port Bus support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [N/y/?] n

      PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

    PCI Express ASPM control (PCIEASPM) [Y/?] y

      Debug PCI Express ASPM (PCIEASPM_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

      Default ASPM policy

      > 1. BIOS default (PCIEASPM_DEFAULT) (NEW)

        2. Powersave (PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE) (NEW)

        3. Performance (PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE) (NEW)

      choice[1-3]:   Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X) (PCI_MSI) [Y/n/?] y

  PCI Debugging (PCI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Enable PCI resource re-allocation detection (PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  PCI Stub driver (PCI_STUB) [N/m/y/?] n

  Interrupts on hypertransport devices (HT_IRQ) [Y/n/?] y

PCI IOV support (PCI_IOV) [N/y/?] n

PCI PRI support (PCI_PRI) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

PCI PASID support (PCI_PASID) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* PCI host controller drivers

*

*

* PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

*

PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support (PCCARD) [M/n/y/?] m

  16-bit PCMCIA support (PCMCIA) [M/n/?] m

    Load CIS updates from userspace (PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS) [Y/n/?] y

  32-bit CardBus support (CARDBUS) [Y/?] y

  *

  * PC-card bridges

  *

  CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support (YENTA) [M/n/?] m

  Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support (PD6729) [M/n/?] m

  i82092 compatible bridge support (I82092) [M/n/?] m

*

* Support for PCI Hotplug

*

Support for PCI Hotplug (HOTPLUG_PCI) [N/y/?] n

RapidIO support (RAPIDIO) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Mark VGA/VBE/EFI FB as generic system framebuffer (X86_SYSFB) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Executable file formats / Emulations

*

Kernel support for ELF binaries (BINFMT_ELF) [Y/?] y

Write ELF core dumps with partial segments (CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS) [N/y/?] n

Kernel support for scripts starting with #! (BINFMT_SCRIPT) [Y/?] (NEW) y

Kernel support for MISC binaries (BINFMT_MISC) [M/n/y/?] m

IA32 Emulation (IA32_EMULATION) [Y/n/?] y

  IA32 a.out support (IA32_AOUT) [N/m/y/?] n

  x32 ABI for 64-bit mode (X86_X32) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Networking options

*

Packet socket (PACKET) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Packet: sockets monitoring interface (PACKET_DIAG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Unix domain sockets (UNIX) [Y/n/m/?] y

  UNIX: socket monitoring interface (UNIX_DIAG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Transformation user configuration interface (XFRM_USER) [M/n/y/?] m

Transformation sub policy support (XFRM_SUB_POLICY) [N/y/?] n

Transformation migrate database (XFRM_MIGRATE) [N/y/?] n

Transformation statistics (XFRM_STATISTICS) [N/y/?] n

PF_KEY sockets (NET_KEY) [M/n/y/?] m

  PF_KEY MIGRATE (NET_KEY_MIGRATE) [N/y/?] n

TCP/IP networking (INET) [Y/n/?] y

  IP: multicasting (IP_MULTICAST) [Y/n/?] y

  IP: advanced router (IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER) [Y/n/?] y

    FIB TRIE statistics (IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    IP: policy routing (IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: equal cost multipath (IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: verbose route monitoring (IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE) [N/y/?] n

  IP: kernel level autoconfiguration (IP_PNP) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: DHCP support (IP_PNP_DHCP) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: BOOTP support (IP_PNP_BOOTP) [N/y/?] n

    IP: RARP support (IP_PNP_RARP) [N/y/?] n

  IP: tunneling (NET_IPIP) [M/n/y/?] m

  IP: GRE demultiplexer (NET_IPGRE_DEMUX) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  IP: multicast routing (IP_MROUTE) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: multicast policy routing (IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES) [N/y/?] n

    IP: PIM-SM version 1 support (IP_PIMSM_V1) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: PIM-SM version 2 support (IP_PIMSM_V2) [Y/n/?] y

  IP: TCP syncookie support (SYN_COOKIES) [Y/n/?] y

  Virtual (secure) IP: tunneling (NET_IPVTI) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  IP: Foo (IP protocols) over UDP (NET_FOU) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  IP: FOU encapsulation of IP tunnels (NET_FOU_IP_TUNNELS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Generic Network Virtualization Encapsulation (Geneve) (GENEVE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  IP: AH transformation (INET_AH) [M/n/y/?] m

  IP: ESP transformation (INET_ESP) [M/n/y/?] m

  IP: IPComp transformation (INET_IPCOMP) [M/n/y/?] m

  IP: IPsec transport mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

  IP: IPsec tunnel mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL) [M/n/y/?] m

  IP: IPsec BEET mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET) [M/n/y/?] m

  Large Receive Offload (ipv4/tcp) (INET_LRO) [M/n/y/?] m

  INET: socket monitoring interface (INET_DIAG) [Y/n/m/?] y

    UDP: socket monitoring interface (INET_UDP_DIAG) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * TCP: advanced congestion control

  *

  TCP: advanced congestion control (TCP_CONG_ADVANCED) [N/y/?] n

  TCP: MD5 Signature Option support (RFC2385) (TCP_MD5SIG) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * The IPv6 protocol

  *

  The IPv6 protocol (IPV6) [M/n/y/?] m

    IPv6: Router Preference (RFC 4191) support (IPV6_ROUTER_PREF) [Y/n/?] y

      IPv6: Route Information (RFC 4191) support (IPV6_ROUTE_INFO) [N/y/?] n

    IPv6: Enable RFC 4429 Optimistic DAD (IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD) [N/y/?] n

    IPv6: AH transformation (INET6_AH) [M/n/?] m

    IPv6: ESP transformation (INET6_ESP) [M/n/?] m

    IPv6: IPComp transformation (INET6_IPCOMP) [M/n/?] m

    IPv6: Mobility (IPV6_MIP6) [N/m/?] n

    IPv6: IPsec transport mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT) [M/n/?] m

    IPv6: IPsec tunnel mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL) [M/n/?] m

    IPv6: IPsec BEET mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET) [M/n/?] m

    IPv6: MIPv6 route optimization mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION) [N/m/?] n

    Virtual (secure) IPv6: tunneling (IPV6_VTI) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    IPv6: IPv6-in-IPv4 tunnel (SIT driver) (IPV6_SIT) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6: IPv6 Rapid Deployment (6RD) (IPV6_SIT_6RD) [N/y/?] n

    IPv6: IP-in-IPv6 tunnel (RFC2473) (IPV6_TUNNEL) [M/n/?] m

    IPv6: GRE tunnel (IPV6_GRE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    IPv6: Multiple Routing Tables (IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES) [N/y/?] n

    IPv6: multicast routing (IPV6_MROUTE) [N/y/?] n

Security Marking (NETWORK_SECMARK) [Y/n/?] y

Timestamping in PHY devices (NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING) [N/y/?] n

*

* Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)

*

Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) (NETFILTER) [Y/n/?] y

  Network packet filtering debugging (NETFILTER_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Advanced netfilter configuration (NETFILTER_ADVANCED) [Y/n/?] y

    Bridged IP/ARP packets filtering (BRIDGE_NETFILTER) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Core Netfilter Configuration

  *

  Netfilter NFACCT over NFNETLINK interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK_ACCT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Netfilter NFQUEUE over NFNETLINK interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE) [M/y/?] m

  Netfilter LOG over NFNETLINK interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG) [M/y/?] m

  Netfilter connection tracking support (NF_CONNTRACK) [M/n/y/?] m

  Connection mark tracking support (NF_CONNTRACK_MARK) [Y/?] y

  Connection tracking security mark support (NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK) [Y/n/?] y

  Connection tracking zones (NF_CONNTRACK_ZONES) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Supply CT list in procfs (OBSOLETE) (NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Connection tracking events (NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS) [Y/n/?] y

  Connection tracking timeout (NF_CONNTRACK_TIMEOUT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Connection tracking timestamping (NF_CONNTRACK_TIMESTAMP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  DCCP protocol connection tracking support (NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP) [N/m/?] n

  SCTP protocol connection tracking support (NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP) [M/n/?] m

  UDP-Lite protocol connection tracking support (NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE) [M/n/?] m

  Amanda backup protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA) [M/n/?] m

  FTP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_FTP) [M/n/?] m

  H.323 protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_H323) [M/n/?] m

  IRC protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_IRC) [M/n/?] m

  NetBIOS name service protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS) [M/n/?] m

  SNMP service protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_SNMP) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  PPtP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP) [M/n/?] m

  SANE protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_SANE) [M/n/?] m

  SIP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_SIP) [M/n/?] m

  TFTP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP) [M/n/?] m

  Connection tracking netlink interface (NF_CT_NETLINK) [M/n/?] m

  Connection tracking timeout tuning via Netlink (NF_CT_NETLINK_TIMEOUT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  NFQUEUE integration with Connection Tracking (NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE_CT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Netfilter nf_tables support (NF_TABLES) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables) (NETFILTER_XTABLES) [M/y/?] m

    *

    * Xtables combined modules

    *

    nfmark target and match support (NETFILTER_XT_MARK) [M/?] m

    ctmark target and match support (NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK) [M/?] m

    *

    * Xtables targets

    *

    AUDIT target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_AUDIT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    CHECKSUM target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CHECKSUM) [N/m/?] n

    "CLASSIFY" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY) [M/n/?] m

    "CONNMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK) [M/n/?] m

    "CONNSECMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK) [M/n/?] m

    "CT" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT) [M/?] m

    "DSCP" and "TOS" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP) [M/n/?] m

    "HL" hoplimit target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL) [M/?] m

    "HMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HMARK) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    IDLETIMER target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_IDLETIMER) [N/m/?] n

    "LED" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED) [N/m/?] n

    LOG target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    "MARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK) [M/n/?] m

    "NFLOG" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG) [M/n/?] m

    "NFQUEUE" target Support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE) [M/n/?] m

    "NOTRACK" target support (DEPRECATED) (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK) [M/n] m

    "RATEEST" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST) [N/m/?] n

    "TEE" - packet cloning to alternate destination (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE) [N/m/?] n

    "TPROXY" target transparent proxying support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TPROXY) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    "TRACE" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE) [M/n/?] m

    "SECMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK) [M/n/?] m

    "TCPMSS" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS) [M/n/?] m

    "TCPOPTSTRIP" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP) [N/m/?] n

    *

    * Xtables matches

    *

    "addrtype" address type match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    "bpf" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_BPF) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    "control group" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CGROUP) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    "cluster" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER) [N/m/?] n

    "comment" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT) [M/n/?] m

    "connbytes" per-connection counter match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES) [M/n/?] m

    "connlabel" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLABEL) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    "connlimit" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT) [M/n/?] m

    "connmark" connection mark match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK) [M/n/?] m

    "conntrack" connection tracking match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK) [M/n/?] m

    "cpu" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CPU) [N/m/?] n

    "dccp" protocol match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP) [M/n/?] m

    "devgroup" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DEVGROUP) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    "dscp" and "tos" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP) [M/n/?] m

    "ecn" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ECN) [M/?] (NEW) m

    "esp" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP) [M/n/?] m

    "hashlimit" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT) [M/n/?] m

    "helper" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER) [M/n/?] m

    "hl" hoplimit/TTL match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL) [M/?] m

    "ipcomp" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPCOMP) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    "iprange" address range match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE) [N/m/?] n

    "l2tp" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_L2TP) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    "length" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH) [M/n/?] m

    "limit" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT) [M/n/?] m

    "mac" address match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC) [M/n/?] m

    "mark" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK) [M/n/?] m

    "multiport" Multiple port match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT) [M/n/?] m

    "nfacct" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_NFACCT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    "osf" Passive OS fingerprint match (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF) [N/m/?] n

    "owner" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER) [N/m/?] n

    IPsec "policy" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY) [M/n/?] m

    "physdev" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV) [N/m/?] n

    "pkttype" packet type match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE) [M/n/?] m

    "quota" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA) [M/n/?] m

    "rateest" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST) [N/m/?] n

    "realm" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM) [M/n/?] m

    "recent" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT) [N/m/?] n

    "sctp" protocol match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP) [M/n/?] m

    "socket" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SOCKET) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    "state" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE) [M/n/?] m

    "statistic" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC) [M/n/?] m

    "string" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING) [M/n/?] m

    "tcpmss" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS) [M/n/?] m

    "time" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME) [M/n/?] m

    "u32" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * IP set support

  *

  IP set support (IP_SET) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * IP virtual server support

  *

  IP virtual server support (IP_VS) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * IP: Netfilter Configuration

  *

  IPv4 connection tracking support (required for NAT) (NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4) [M/n/?] m

    proc/sysctl compatibility with old connection tracking (NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT) [Y/n/?] y

  ARP packet logging (NF_LOG_ARP) [N/m/y] (NEW) 

  IPv4 packet logging (NF_LOG_IPV4) [N/m/y] (NEW) 

  IPv4 packet rejection (NF_REJECT_IPV4) [M/y] (NEW) 

  IPv4 NAT (NF_NAT_IPV4) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT) (IP_NF_IPTABLES) [M/n/y/?] m

    "ah" match support (IP_NF_MATCH_AH) [M/n/?] m

    "ecn" match support (IP_NF_MATCH_ECN) [M/n/?] m

    "rpfilter" reverse path filter match support (IP_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    "ttl" match support (IP_NF_MATCH_TTL) [M/n/?] m

    Packet filtering (IP_NF_FILTER) [M/n/?] m

      REJECT target support (IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT) [M/n/?] m

    SYNPROXY target support (IP_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    iptables NAT support (IP_NF_NAT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Packet mangling (IP_NF_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

      CLUSTERIP target support (IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP) [M/n/?] m

      ECN target support (IP_NF_TARGET_ECN) [M/n/?] m

      "TTL" target support (IP_NF_TARGET_TTL) [M/n/?] m

    raw table support (required for NOTRACK/TRACE) (IP_NF_RAW) [M/n/?] m

  ARP tables support (IP_NF_ARPTABLES) [M/n/y/?] m

    ARP packet filtering (IP_NF_ARPFILTER) [M/n/?] m

    ARP payload mangling (IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

  *

  IPv6 connection tracking support (NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6) [M/n/?] m

  IPv6 packet rejection (NF_REJECT_IPV6) [M] (NEW) m

  IPv6 packet logging (NF_LOG_IPV6) [N/m] (NEW) 

  IPv6 NAT (NF_NAT_IPV6) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  IP6 tables support (required for filtering) (IP6_NF_IPTABLES) [M/n/?] m

    "ah" match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_AH) [M/n/?] m

    "eui64" address check (IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64) [M/n/?] m

    "frag" Fragmentation header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG) [M/n/?] m

    "hbh" hop-by-hop and "dst" opts header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS) [M/n/?] m

    "hl" hoplimit match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_HL) [M/n/?] m

    "ipv6header" IPv6 Extension Headers Match (IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER) [M/n/?] m

    "mh" match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_MH) [M/n/?] m

    "rpfilter" reverse path filter match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    "rt" Routing header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_RT) [M/n/?] m

    "HL" hoplimit target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_HL) [M/n/?] m

    Packet filtering (IP6_NF_FILTER) [M/n/?] m

      REJECT target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT) [M/n/?] m

    SYNPROXY target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Packet mangling (IP6_NF_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

    raw table support (required for TRACE) (IP6_NF_RAW) [M/n/?] m

    ip6tables NAT support (IP6_NF_NAT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Ethernet Bridge tables (ebtables) support

  *

  Ethernet Bridge tables (ebtables) support (BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES) [N/m/?] n

*

* The DCCP Protocol

*

The DCCP Protocol (IP_DCCP) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* The SCTP Protocol

*

The SCTP Protocol (IP_SCTP) [M/?] m

  SCTP: Debug object counts (SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT) [N/y/?] n

  Default SCTP cookie HMAC encoding

  > 1. Enable optional MD5 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5) (NEW)

    2. Enable optional SHA1 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1) (NEW)

    3. Use no hmac alg in SCTP cookie generation (SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_NONE) (NEW)

  choice[1-3?]:   Enable optional MD5 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Enable optional SHA1 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

The RDS Protocol (RDS) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* The TIPC Protocol

*

The TIPC Protocol (TIPC) [N/m/y/?] n

Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (ATM) [M/n/y/?] m

  Classical IP over ATM (ATM_CLIP) [M/n/?] m

    Do NOT send ICMP if no neighbour (ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP) [N/y/?] n

  LAN Emulation (LANE) support (ATM_LANE) [M/n/?] m

    Multi-Protocol Over ATM (MPOA) support (ATM_MPOA) [M/n/?] m

  RFC1483/2684 Bridged protocols (ATM_BR2684) [M/n/?] m

    Per-VC IP filter kludge (ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER) [N/y/?] n

*

* Layer Two Tunneling Protocol (L2TP)

*

Layer Two Tunneling Protocol (L2TP) (L2TP) [N/m/?] n

802.1d Ethernet Bridging (BRIDGE) [M/n/?] m

  IGMP/MLD snooping (BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING) [Y/n/?] y

  VLAN filtering (BRIDGE_VLAN_FILTERING) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

802.1Q/802.1ad VLAN Support (VLAN_8021Q) [M/n/y/?] m

  GVRP (GARP VLAN Registration Protocol) support (VLAN_8021Q_GVRP) [N/y/?] n

  MVRP (Multiple VLAN Registration Protocol) support (VLAN_8021Q_MVRP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

DECnet Support (DECNET) [N/m/y/?] n

ANSI/IEEE 802.2 LLC type 2 Support (LLC2) [N/m/y/?] n

The IPX protocol (IPX) [N/m/y/?] n

Appletalk protocol support (ATALK) [N/m/y/?] n

CCITT X.25 Packet Layer (X25) [N/m/y/?] n

LAPB Data Link Driver (LAPB) [N/m/y/?] n

Phonet protocols family (PHONET) [N/m/y/?] n

6LoWPAN Support (6LOWPAN) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

* IEEE Std 802.15.4 Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks support

*

IEEE Std 802.15.4 Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks support (IEEE802154) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* QoS and/or fair queueing

*

QoS and/or fair queueing (NET_SCHED) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Queueing/Scheduling

  *

  Class Based Queueing (CBQ) (NET_SCH_CBQ) [M/n/y/?] m

  Hierarchical Token Bucket (HTB) (NET_SCH_HTB) [M/n/y/?] m

  Hierarchical Fair Service Curve (HFSC) (NET_SCH_HFSC) [M/n/y/?] m

  ATM Virtual Circuits (ATM) (NET_SCH_ATM) [M/n/?] m

  Multi Band Priority Queueing (PRIO) (NET_SCH_PRIO) [M/n/y/?] m

  Hardware Multiqueue-aware Multi Band Queuing (MULTIQ) (NET_SCH_MULTIQ) [N/m/y/?] n

  Random Early Detection (RED) (NET_SCH_RED) [M/n/y/?] m

  Stochastic Fair Blue (SFB) (NET_SCH_SFB) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Stochastic Fairness Queueing (SFQ) (NET_SCH_SFQ) [M/n/y/?] m

  True Link Equalizer (TEQL) (NET_SCH_TEQL) [M/n/y/?] m

  Token Bucket Filter (TBF) (NET_SCH_TBF) [M/n/y/?] m

  Generic Random Early Detection (GRED) (NET_SCH_GRED) [M/n/y/?] m

  Differentiated Services marker (DSMARK) (NET_SCH_DSMARK) [M/n/y/?] m

  Network emulator (NETEM) (NET_SCH_NETEM) [N/m/y/?] n

  Deficit Round Robin scheduler (DRR) (NET_SCH_DRR) [N/m/y/?] n

  Multi-queue priority scheduler (MQPRIO) (NET_SCH_MQPRIO) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  CHOose and Keep responsive flow scheduler (CHOKE) (NET_SCH_CHOKE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Quick Fair Queueing scheduler (QFQ) (NET_SCH_QFQ) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Controlled Delay AQM (CODEL) (NET_SCH_CODEL) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Fair Queue Controlled Delay AQM (FQ_CODEL) (NET_SCH_FQ_CODEL) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Fair Queue (NET_SCH_FQ) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Heavy-Hitter Filter (HHF) (NET_SCH_HHF) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Proportional Integral controller Enhanced (PIE) scheduler (NET_SCH_PIE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Ingress Qdisc (NET_SCH_INGRESS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Plug network traffic until release (PLUG) (NET_SCH_PLUG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Classification

  *

  Elementary classification (BASIC) (NET_CLS_BASIC) [M/n/y/?] m

  Traffic-Control Index (TCINDEX) (NET_CLS_TCINDEX) [M/n/y/?] m

  Routing decision (ROUTE) (NET_CLS_ROUTE4) [M/n/y/?] m

  Netfilter mark (FW) (NET_CLS_FW) [M/n/y/?] m

  Universal 32bit comparisons w/ hashing (U32) (NET_CLS_U32) [M/n/y/?] m

    Performance counters support (CLS_U32_PERF) [Y/n/?] y

    Netfilter marks support (CLS_U32_MARK) [Y/n/?] y

  IPv4 Resource Reservation Protocol (RSVP) (NET_CLS_RSVP) [M/n/y/?] m

  IPv6 Resource Reservation Protocol (RSVP6) (NET_CLS_RSVP6) [M/n/y/?] m

  Flow classifier (NET_CLS_FLOW) [N/m/y/?] n

  Control Group Classifier (NET_CLS_CGROUP) [N/m/y/?] n

  BPF-based classifier (NET_CLS_BPF) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Extended Matches (NET_EMATCH) [Y/n/?] y

    Stack size (NET_EMATCH_STACK) [32] 32

    Simple packet data comparison (NET_EMATCH_CMP) [M/n/y/?] m

    Multi byte comparison (NET_EMATCH_NBYTE) [M/n/y/?] m

    U32 key (NET_EMATCH_U32) [M/n/y/?] m

    Metadata (NET_EMATCH_META) [M/n/y/?] m

    Textsearch (NET_EMATCH_TEXT) [M/n/y/?] m

  Actions (NET_CLS_ACT) [Y/n/?] y

    Traffic Policing (NET_ACT_POLICE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Generic actions (NET_ACT_GACT) [M/n/y/?] m

      Probability support (GACT_PROB) [Y/n/?] y

    Redirecting and Mirroring (NET_ACT_MIRRED) [M/n/y/?] m

    IPtables targets (NET_ACT_IPT) [M/n/?] m

    Stateless NAT (NET_ACT_NAT) [M/n/y/?] m

    Packet Editing (NET_ACT_PEDIT) [M/n/y/?] m

    Simple Example (Debug) (NET_ACT_SIMP) [N/m/y/?] n

    SKB Editing (NET_ACT_SKBEDIT) [N/m/y/?] n

    Checksum Updating (NET_ACT_CSUM) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Vlan manipulation (NET_ACT_VLAN) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    BPF based action (NET_ACT_BPF) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Netfilter Connection Mark Retriever (NET_ACT_CONNMARK) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Incoming device classification (NET_CLS_IND) [N/y/?] n

Data Center Bridging support (DCB) [N/y/?] n

DNS Resolver support (DNS_RESOLVER) [N/m/y/?] n

B.A.T.M.A.N. Advanced Meshing Protocol (BATMAN_ADV) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Open vSwitch (OPENVSWITCH) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Virtual Socket protocol (VSOCKETS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

NETLINK: mmaped IO (NETLINK_MMAP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

NETLINK: socket monitoring interface (NETLINK_DIAG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

MPLS: GSO support (NET_MPLS_GSO) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

High-availability Seamless Redundancy (HSR) (HSR) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Switch (and switch-ish) device support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NET_SWITCHDEV) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Network priority cgroup (CGROUP_NET_PRIO) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Network classid cgroup (CGROUP_NET_CLASSID) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

enable BPF Just In Time compiler (BPF_JIT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Network testing

*

Packet Generator (USE WITH CAUTION) (NET_PKTGEN) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* Bluetooth subsystem support

*

Bluetooth subsystem support (BT) [M/n/?] m

  Bluetooth Classic (BR/EDR) features (BT_BREDR) [Y/n] (NEW) 

    RFCOMM protocol support (BT_RFCOMM) [M/n/y/?] m

      RFCOMM TTY support (BT_RFCOMM_TTY) [Y/n/?] y

    BNEP protocol support (BT_BNEP) [M/n/y/?] m

      Multicast filter support (BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER) [Y/n/?] y

      Protocol filter support (BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER) [Y/n/?] y

    HIDP protocol support (BT_HIDP) [M/n/y/?] m

  Bluetooth Low Energy (LE) features (BT_LE) [Y/n] (NEW) 

  Bluetooth self testing support (BT_SELFTEST) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Bluetooth device drivers

  *

  HCI USB driver (BT_HCIBTUSB) [N/m/?] n

  HCI SDIO driver (BT_HCIBTSDIO) [M/n/?] m

  HCI UART driver (BT_HCIUART) [M/n/?] m

    UART (H4) protocol support (BT_HCIUART_H4) [Y/n/?] y

    BCSP protocol support (BT_HCIUART_BCSP) [Y/n/?] y

    Atheros AR300x serial support (BT_HCIUART_ATH3K) [N/y/?] n

    HCILL protocol support (BT_HCIUART_LL) [Y/n/?] y

    Three-wire UART (H5) protocol support (BT_HCIUART_3WIRE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  HCI BCM203x USB driver (BT_HCIBCM203X) [M/n/?] m

  HCI BPA10x USB driver (BT_HCIBPA10X) [M/n/?] m

  HCI BlueFRITZ! USB driver (BT_HCIBFUSB) [M/n/?] m

  HCI DTL1 (PC Card) driver (BT_HCIDTL1) [M/n/?] m

  HCI BT3C (PC Card) driver (BT_HCIBT3C) [M/n/?] m

  HCI BlueCard (PC Card) driver (BT_HCIBLUECARD) [M/n/?] m

  HCI UART (PC Card) device driver (BT_HCIBTUART) [M/n/?] m

  HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver (BT_HCIVHCI) [M/n/?] m

  Marvell Bluetooth driver support (BT_MRVL) [N/m/?] n

*

* Wireless

*

Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] y

  cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

    nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

    enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] n

    cfg80211 regulatory debugging (CFG80211_REG_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    enable powersave by default (CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS) [Y/n/?] y

    cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility (CFG80211_WEXT) [Y/?] y

  lib80211 debugging messages (LIB80211_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) (MAC80211) [M/n/?] m

  Default rate control algorithm

  > 1. Minstrel (MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL)

  choice[1]: 1

  Enable mac80211 mesh networking (pre-802.11s) support (MAC80211_MESH) [N/y/?] n

  Enable LED triggers (MAC80211_LEDS) [Y/?] y

  Trace all mac80211 debug messages (MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Select mac80211 debugging features

  *

  Select mac80211 debugging features (MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU) [N/y/?] n

*

* Networking support

*

Networking support (NET) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Networking options

  *

  Packet socket (PACKET) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Packet: sockets monitoring interface (PACKET_DIAG) [N/m/y/?] n

  Unix domain sockets (UNIX) [Y/n/m/?] y

    UNIX: socket monitoring interface (UNIX_DIAG) [N/m/y/?] n

  Transformation user configuration interface (XFRM_USER) [M/n/y/?] m

  Transformation sub policy support (XFRM_SUB_POLICY) [N/y/?] n

  Transformation migrate database (XFRM_MIGRATE) [N/y/?] n

  Transformation statistics (XFRM_STATISTICS) [N/y/?] n

  PF_KEY sockets (NET_KEY) [M/n/y/?] m

    PF_KEY MIGRATE (NET_KEY_MIGRATE) [N/y/?] n

  TCP/IP networking (INET) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: multicasting (IP_MULTICAST) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: advanced router (IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER) [Y/n/?] y

      FIB TRIE statistics (IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS) [N/y/?] n

      IP: policy routing (IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: equal cost multipath (IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: verbose route monitoring (IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE) [N/y/?] n

    IP: kernel level autoconfiguration (IP_PNP) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: DHCP support (IP_PNP_DHCP) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: BOOTP support (IP_PNP_BOOTP) [N/y/?] n

      IP: RARP support (IP_PNP_RARP) [N/y/?] n

    IP: tunneling (NET_IPIP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: GRE demultiplexer (NET_IPGRE_DEMUX) [N/m/y/?] n

    IP: multicast routing (IP_MROUTE) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: multicast policy routing (IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES) [N/y/?] n

      IP: PIM-SM version 1 support (IP_PIMSM_V1) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: PIM-SM version 2 support (IP_PIMSM_V2) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: TCP syncookie support (SYN_COOKIES) [Y/n/?] y

    Virtual (secure) IP: tunneling (NET_IPVTI) [N/m/?] n

    IP: Foo (IP protocols) over UDP (NET_FOU) [N/m/y/?] n

    IP: FOU encapsulation of IP tunnels (NET_FOU_IP_TUNNELS) [N/y/?] n

    Generic Network Virtualization Encapsulation (Geneve) (GENEVE) [N/m/y/?] n

    IP: AH transformation (INET_AH) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: ESP transformation (INET_ESP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPComp transformation (INET_IPCOMP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPsec transport mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPsec tunnel mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPsec BEET mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET) [M/n/y/?] m

    Large Receive Offload (ipv4/tcp) (INET_LRO) [M/n/y/?] m

    INET: socket monitoring interface (INET_DIAG) [Y/n/m/?] y

      UDP: socket monitoring interface (INET_UDP_DIAG) [N/m/?] n

    *

    * TCP: advanced congestion control

    *

    TCP: advanced congestion control (TCP_CONG_ADVANCED) [N/y/?] n

    TCP: MD5 Signature Option support (RFC2385) (TCP_MD5SIG) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * The IPv6 protocol

    *

    The IPv6 protocol (IPV6) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: Router Preference (RFC 4191) support (IPV6_ROUTER_PREF) [Y/n/?] y

        IPv6: Route Information (RFC 4191) support (IPV6_ROUTE_INFO) [N/y/?] n

      IPv6: Enable RFC 4429 Optimistic DAD (IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD) [N/y/?] n

      IPv6: AH transformation (INET6_AH) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6: ESP transformation (INET6_ESP) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6: IPComp transformation (INET6_IPCOMP) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6: Mobility (IPV6_MIP6) [N/m/?] n

      IPv6: IPsec transport mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6: IPsec tunnel mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6: IPsec BEET mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6: MIPv6 route optimization mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION) [N/m/?] n

      Virtual (secure) IPv6: tunneling (IPV6_VTI) [N/m/?] n

      IPv6: IPv6-in-IPv4 tunnel (SIT driver) (IPV6_SIT) [M/n/?] m

        IPv6: IPv6 Rapid Deployment (6RD) (IPV6_SIT_6RD) [N/y/?] n

      IPv6: IP-in-IPv6 tunnel (RFC2473) (IPV6_TUNNEL) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6: GRE tunnel (IPV6_GRE) [N/m/?] n

      IPv6: Multiple Routing Tables (IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES) [N/y/?] n

      IPv6: multicast routing (IPV6_MROUTE) [N/y/?] n

  Security Marking (NETWORK_SECMARK) [Y/n/?] y

  Timestamping in PHY devices (NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)

  *

  Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) (NETFILTER) [Y/n/?] y

    Network packet filtering debugging (NETFILTER_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Advanced netfilter configuration (NETFILTER_ADVANCED) [Y/n/?] y

      Bridged IP/ARP packets filtering (BRIDGE_NETFILTER) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Core Netfilter Configuration

    *

    Netfilter NFACCT over NFNETLINK interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK_ACCT) [N/m/y/?] n

    Netfilter NFQUEUE over NFNETLINK interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE) [M/y/?] m

    Netfilter LOG over NFNETLINK interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG) [M/y/?] m

    Netfilter connection tracking support (NF_CONNTRACK) [M/n/y/?] m

    Connection mark tracking support (NF_CONNTRACK_MARK) [Y/?] y

    Connection tracking security mark support (NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK) [Y/n/?] y

    Connection tracking zones (NF_CONNTRACK_ZONES) [N/y/?] n

    Supply CT list in procfs (OBSOLETE) (NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS) [Y/n/?] y

    Connection tracking events (NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS) [Y/n/?] y

    Connection tracking timeout (NF_CONNTRACK_TIMEOUT) [N/y/?] n

    Connection tracking timestamping (NF_CONNTRACK_TIMESTAMP) [N/y/?] n

    DCCP protocol connection tracking support (NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP) [N/m/?] n

    SCTP protocol connection tracking support (NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP) [M/n/?] m

    UDP-Lite protocol connection tracking support (NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE) [M/n/?] m

    Amanda backup protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA) [M/n/?] m

    FTP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_FTP) [M/n/?] m

    H.323 protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_H323) [M/n/?] m

    IRC protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_IRC) [M/n/?] m

    NetBIOS name service protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS) [M/n/?] m

    SNMP service protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_SNMP) [N/m/?] n

    PPtP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP) [M/n/?] m

    SANE protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_SANE) [M/n/?] m

    SIP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_SIP) [M/n/?] m

    TFTP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP) [M/n/?] m

    Connection tracking netlink interface (NF_CT_NETLINK) [M/n/?] m

    Connection tracking timeout tuning via Netlink (NF_CT_NETLINK_TIMEOUT) [N/m/?] n

    NFQUEUE integration with Connection Tracking (NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE_CT) [N/y/?] n

    Netfilter nf_tables support (NF_TABLES) [N/m/y/?] n

    Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables) (NETFILTER_XTABLES) [M/y/?] m

----------

## mathabstrction

*

      * Xtables combined modules

      *

      nfmark target and match support (NETFILTER_XT_MARK) [M/?] m

      ctmark target and match support (NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK) [M/?] m

      *

      * Xtables targets

      *

      AUDIT target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_AUDIT) [N/m/?] n

      CHECKSUM target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CHECKSUM) [N/m/?] n

      "CLASSIFY" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY) [M/n/?] m

      "CONNMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK) [M/n/?] m

      "CONNSECMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK) [M/n/?] m

      "CT" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT) [M/?] m

      "DSCP" and "TOS" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP) [M/n/?] m

      "HL" hoplimit target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL) [M/?] m

      "HMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HMARK) [N/m/?] n

      IDLETIMER target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_IDLETIMER) [N/m/?] n

      "LED" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED) [N/m/?] n

      LOG target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG) [N/m/?] n

      "MARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK) [M/n/?] m

      "NFLOG" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG) [M/n/?] m

      "NFQUEUE" target Support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE) [M/n/?] m

      "NOTRACK" target support (DEPRECATED) (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK) [M/n] m

      "RATEEST" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST) [N/m/?] n

      "TEE" - packet cloning to alternate destination (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE) [N/m/?] n

      "TPROXY" target transparent proxying support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TPROXY) [N/m/?] n

      "TRACE" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE) [M/n/?] m

      "SECMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK) [M/n/?] m

      "TCPMSS" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS) [M/n/?] m

      "TCPOPTSTRIP" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP) [N/m/?] n

      *

      * Xtables matches

      *

      "addrtype" address type match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE) [N/m/?] n

      "bpf" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_BPF) [N/m/?] n

      "control group" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CGROUP) [N/m/?] n

      "cluster" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER) [N/m/?] n

      "comment" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT) [M/n/?] m

      "connbytes" per-connection counter match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES) [M/n/?] m

      "connlabel" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLABEL) [N/m/?] n

      "connlimit" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT) [M/n/?] m

      "connmark" connection mark match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK) [M/n/?] m

      "conntrack" connection tracking match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK) [M/n/?] m

      "cpu" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CPU) [N/m/?] n

      "dccp" protocol match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP) [M/n/?] m

      "devgroup" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DEVGROUP) [N/m/?] n

      "dscp" and "tos" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP) [M/n/?] m

      "ecn" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ECN) [M/?] (NEW) m

      "esp" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP) [M/n/?] m

      "hashlimit" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT) [M/n/?] m

      "helper" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER) [M/n/?] m

      "hl" hoplimit/TTL match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL) [M/?] m

      "ipcomp" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPCOMP) [N/m/?] n

      "iprange" address range match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE) [N/m/?] n

      "l2tp" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_L2TP) [N/m/?] n

      "length" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH) [M/n/?] m

      "limit" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT) [M/n/?] m

      "mac" address match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC) [M/n/?] m

      "mark" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK) [M/n/?] m

      "multiport" Multiple port match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT) [M/n/?] m

      "nfacct" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_NFACCT) [N/m/?] n

      "osf" Passive OS fingerprint match (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF) [N/m/?] n

      "owner" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER) [N/m/?] n

      IPsec "policy" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY) [M/n/?] m

      "physdev" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV) [N/m/?] n

      "pkttype" packet type match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE) [M/n/?] m

      "quota" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA) [M/n/?] m

      "rateest" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST) [N/m/?] n

      "realm" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM) [M/n/?] m

      "recent" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT) [N/m/?] n

      "sctp" protocol match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP) [M/n/?] m

      "socket" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SOCKET) [N/m/?] n

      "state" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE) [M/n/?] m

      "statistic" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC) [M/n/?] m

      "string" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING) [M/n/?] m

      "tcpmss" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS) [M/n/?] m

      "time" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME) [M/n/?] m

      "u32" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * IP set support

    *

    IP set support (IP_SET) [N/m/y/?] n

    *

    * IP virtual server support

    *

    IP virtual server support (IP_VS) [N/m/?] n

    *

    * IP: Netfilter Configuration

    *

    IPv4 connection tracking support (required for NAT) (NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4) [M/n/?] m

      proc/sysctl compatibility with old connection tracking (NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT) [Y/n/?] y

    ARP packet logging (NF_LOG_ARP) [N/m/y] n

    IPv4 packet logging (NF_LOG_IPV4) [N/m/y] n

    IPv4 packet rejection (NF_REJECT_IPV4) [M/y] m

    IPv4 NAT (NF_NAT_IPV4) [N/m/?] n

    IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT) (IP_NF_IPTABLES) [M/n/y/?] m

      "ah" match support (IP_NF_MATCH_AH) [M/n/?] m

      "ecn" match support (IP_NF_MATCH_ECN) [M/n/?] m

      "rpfilter" reverse path filter match support (IP_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER) [N/m/?] n

      "ttl" match support (IP_NF_MATCH_TTL) [M/n/?] m

      Packet filtering (IP_NF_FILTER) [M/n/?] m

        REJECT target support (IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT) [M/n/?] m

      SYNPROXY target support (IP_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY) [N/m/?] n

      iptables NAT support (IP_NF_NAT) [N/m/?] n

      Packet mangling (IP_NF_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

        CLUSTERIP target support (IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP) [M/n/?] m

        ECN target support (IP_NF_TARGET_ECN) [M/n/?] m

        "TTL" target support (IP_NF_TARGET_TTL) [M/n/?] m

      raw table support (required for NOTRACK/TRACE) (IP_NF_RAW) [M/n/?] m

    ARP tables support (IP_NF_ARPTABLES) [M/n/y/?] m

      ARP packet filtering (IP_NF_ARPFILTER) [M/n/?] m

      ARP payload mangling (IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

    *

    IPv6 connection tracking support (NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6) [M/n/?] m

    IPv6 packet rejection (NF_REJECT_IPV6) [M] (NEW) m

    IPv6 packet logging (NF_LOG_IPV6) [N/m] n

    IPv6 NAT (NF_NAT_IPV6) [N/m/?] n

    IP6 tables support (required for filtering) (IP6_NF_IPTABLES) [M/n/?] m

      "ah" match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_AH) [M/n/?] m

      "eui64" address check (IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64) [M/n/?] m

      "frag" Fragmentation header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG) [M/n/?] m

      "hbh" hop-by-hop and "dst" opts header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS) [M/n/?] m

      "hl" hoplimit match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_HL) [M/n/?] m

      "ipv6header" IPv6 Extension Headers Match (IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER) [M/n/?] m

      "mh" match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_MH) [M/n/?] m

      "rpfilter" reverse path filter match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER) [N/m/?] n

      "rt" Routing header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_RT) [M/n/?] m

      "HL" hoplimit target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_HL) [M/n/?] m

      Packet filtering (IP6_NF_FILTER) [M/n/?] m

        REJECT target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT) [M/n/?] m

      SYNPROXY target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY) [N/m/?] n

      Packet mangling (IP6_NF_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

      raw table support (required for TRACE) (IP6_NF_RAW) [M/n/?] m

      ip6tables NAT support (IP6_NF_NAT) [N/m/?] n

    *

    * Ethernet Bridge tables (ebtables) support

    *

    Ethernet Bridge tables (ebtables) support (BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * The DCCP Protocol

  *

  The DCCP Protocol (IP_DCCP) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * The SCTP Protocol

  *

  The SCTP Protocol (IP_SCTP) [M/?] m

    SCTP: Debug object counts (SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT) [N/y/?] n

    Default SCTP cookie HMAC encoding

    > 1. Enable optional MD5 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5)

      2. Enable optional SHA1 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1)

      3. Use no hmac alg in SCTP cookie generation (SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_NONE)

    choice[1-3?]: 1

    Enable optional MD5 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5) [Y/?] (NEW) y

    Enable optional SHA1 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1) [N/y/?] n

  The RDS Protocol (RDS) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * The TIPC Protocol

  *

  The TIPC Protocol (TIPC) [N/m/y/?] n

  Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (ATM) [M/n/y/?] m

    Classical IP over ATM (ATM_CLIP) [M/n/?] m

      Do NOT send ICMP if no neighbour (ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP) [N/y/?] n

    LAN Emulation (LANE) support (ATM_LANE) [M/n/?] m

      Multi-Protocol Over ATM (MPOA) support (ATM_MPOA) [M/n/?] m

    RFC1483/2684 Bridged protocols (ATM_BR2684) [M/n/?] m

      Per-VC IP filter kludge (ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Layer Two Tunneling Protocol (L2TP)

  *

  Layer Two Tunneling Protocol (L2TP) (L2TP) [N/m/?] n

  802.1d Ethernet Bridging (BRIDGE) [M/n/?] m

    IGMP/MLD snooping (BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING) [Y/n/?] y

    VLAN filtering (BRIDGE_VLAN_FILTERING) [N/y/?] n

  802.1Q/802.1ad VLAN Support (VLAN_8021Q) [M/n/y/?] m

    GVRP (GARP VLAN Registration Protocol) support (VLAN_8021Q_GVRP) [N/y/?] n

    MVRP (Multiple VLAN Registration Protocol) support (VLAN_8021Q_MVRP) [N/y/?] n

  DECnet Support (DECNET) [N/m/y/?] n

  ANSI/IEEE 802.2 LLC type 2 Support (LLC2) [N/m/y/?] n

  The IPX protocol (IPX) [N/m/y/?] n

  Appletalk protocol support (ATALK) [N/m/y/?] n

  CCITT X.25 Packet Layer (X25) [N/m/y/?] n

  LAPB Data Link Driver (LAPB) [N/m/y/?] n

  Phonet protocols family (PHONET) [N/m/y/?] n

  6LoWPAN Support (6LOWPAN) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * IEEE Std 802.15.4 Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks support

  *

  IEEE Std 802.15.4 Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks support (IEEE802154) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * QoS and/or fair queueing

  *

  QoS and/or fair queueing (NET_SCHED) [Y/n/?] y

    *

    * Queueing/Scheduling

    *

    Class Based Queueing (CBQ) (NET_SCH_CBQ) [M/n/y/?] m

    Hierarchical Token Bucket (HTB) (NET_SCH_HTB) [M/n/y/?] m

    Hierarchical Fair Service Curve (HFSC) (NET_SCH_HFSC) [M/n/y/?] m

    ATM Virtual Circuits (ATM) (NET_SCH_ATM) [M/n/?] m

    Multi Band Priority Queueing (PRIO) (NET_SCH_PRIO) [M/n/y/?] m

    Hardware Multiqueue-aware Multi Band Queuing (MULTIQ) (NET_SCH_MULTIQ) [N/m/y/?] n

    Random Early Detection (RED) (NET_SCH_RED) [M/n/y/?] m

    Stochastic Fair Blue (SFB) (NET_SCH_SFB) [N/m/y/?] n

    Stochastic Fairness Queueing (SFQ) (NET_SCH_SFQ) [M/n/y/?] m

    True Link Equalizer (TEQL) (NET_SCH_TEQL) [M/n/y/?] m

    Token Bucket Filter (TBF) (NET_SCH_TBF) [M/n/y/?] m

    Generic Random Early Detection (GRED) (NET_SCH_GRED) [M/n/y/?] m

    Differentiated Services marker (DSMARK) (NET_SCH_DSMARK) [M/n/y/?] m

    Network emulator (NETEM) (NET_SCH_NETEM) [N/m/y/?] n

    Deficit Round Robin scheduler (DRR) (NET_SCH_DRR) [N/m/y/?] n

    Multi-queue priority scheduler (MQPRIO) (NET_SCH_MQPRIO) [N/m/y/?] n

    CHOose and Keep responsive flow scheduler (CHOKE) (NET_SCH_CHOKE) [N/m/y/?] n

    Quick Fair Queueing scheduler (QFQ) (NET_SCH_QFQ) [N/m/y/?] n

    Controlled Delay AQM (CODEL) (NET_SCH_CODEL) [N/m/y/?] n

    Fair Queue Controlled Delay AQM (FQ_CODEL) (NET_SCH_FQ_CODEL) [N/m/y/?] n

    Fair Queue (NET_SCH_FQ) [N/m/y/?] n

    Heavy-Hitter Filter (HHF) (NET_SCH_HHF) [N/m/y/?] n

    Proportional Integral controller Enhanced (PIE) scheduler (NET_SCH_PIE) [N/m/y/?] n

    Ingress Qdisc (NET_SCH_INGRESS) [M/n/y/?] m

    Plug network traffic until release (PLUG) (NET_SCH_PLUG) [N/m/y/?] n

    *

    * Classification

    *

    Elementary classification (BASIC) (NET_CLS_BASIC) [M/n/y/?] m

    Traffic-Control Index (TCINDEX) (NET_CLS_TCINDEX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Routing decision (ROUTE) (NET_CLS_ROUTE4) [M/n/y/?] m

    Netfilter mark (FW) (NET_CLS_FW) [M/n/y/?] m

    Universal 32bit comparisons w/ hashing (U32) (NET_CLS_U32) [M/n/y/?] m

      Performance counters support (CLS_U32_PERF) [Y/n/?] y

      Netfilter marks support (CLS_U32_MARK) [Y/n/?] y

    IPv4 Resource Reservation Protocol (RSVP) (NET_CLS_RSVP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IPv6 Resource Reservation Protocol (RSVP6) (NET_CLS_RSVP6) [M/n/y/?] m

    Flow classifier (NET_CLS_FLOW) [N/m/y/?] n

    Control Group Classifier (NET_CLS_CGROUP) [N/m/y/?] n

    BPF-based classifier (NET_CLS_BPF) [N/m/y/?] n

    Extended Matches (NET_EMATCH) [Y/n/?] y

      Stack size (NET_EMATCH_STACK) [32] 32

      Simple packet data comparison (NET_EMATCH_CMP) [M/n/y/?] m

      Multi byte comparison (NET_EMATCH_NBYTE) [M/n/y/?] m

      U32 key (NET_EMATCH_U32) [M/n/y/?] m

      Metadata (NET_EMATCH_META) [M/n/y/?] m

      Textsearch (NET_EMATCH_TEXT) [M/n/y/?] m

    Actions (NET_CLS_ACT) [Y/n/?] y

      Traffic Policing (NET_ACT_POLICE) [M/n/y/?] m

      Generic actions (NET_ACT_GACT) [M/n/y/?] m

        Probability support (GACT_PROB) [Y/n/?] y

      Redirecting and Mirroring (NET_ACT_MIRRED) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPtables targets (NET_ACT_IPT) [M/n/?] m

      Stateless NAT (NET_ACT_NAT) [M/n/y/?] m

      Packet Editing (NET_ACT_PEDIT) [M/n/y/?] m

      Simple Example (Debug) (NET_ACT_SIMP) [N/m/y/?] n

      SKB Editing (NET_ACT_SKBEDIT) [N/m/y/?] n

      Checksum Updating (NET_ACT_CSUM) [N/m/y/?] n

      Vlan manipulation (NET_ACT_VLAN) [N/m/y/?] n

      BPF based action (NET_ACT_BPF) [N/m/y/?] n

      Netfilter Connection Mark Retriever (NET_ACT_CONNMARK) [N/m/?] n

    Incoming device classification (NET_CLS_IND) [N/y/?] n

  Data Center Bridging support (DCB) [N/y/?] n

  DNS Resolver support (DNS_RESOLVER) [N/m/y/?] n

  B.A.T.M.A.N. Advanced Meshing Protocol (BATMAN_ADV) [N/m/y/?] n

  Open vSwitch (OPENVSWITCH) [N/m/y/?] n

  Virtual Socket protocol (VSOCKETS) [N/m/y/?] n

  NETLINK: mmaped IO (NETLINK_MMAP) [N/y/?] n

  NETLINK: socket monitoring interface (NETLINK_DIAG) [N/m/y/?] n

  MPLS: GSO support (NET_MPLS_GSO) [N/m/y/?] n

  High-availability Seamless Redundancy (HSR) (HSR) [N/m/y/?] n

  Switch (and switch-ish) device support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NET_SWITCHDEV) [N/y/?] n

  Network priority cgroup (CGROUP_NET_PRIO) [N/y/?] n

  Network classid cgroup (CGROUP_NET_CLASSID) [N/y/?] n

  enable BPF Just In Time compiler (BPF_JIT) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Network testing

  *

  Packet Generator (USE WITH CAUTION) (NET_PKTGEN) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Amateur Radio support

  *

  Amateur Radio support (HAMRADIO) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * CAN bus subsystem support

  *

  CAN bus subsystem support (CAN) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * IrDA (infrared) subsystem support

  *

  IrDA (infrared) subsystem support (IRDA) [M/n/y/?] m

    *

    * IrDA protocols

    *

    IrLAN protocol (IRLAN) [M/n/?] m

    IrNET protocol (IRNET) [M/n/?] m

    IrCOMM protocol (IRCOMM) [M/n/?] m

    Ultra (connectionless) protocol (IRDA_ULTRA) [Y/n/?] y

    *

    * IrDA options

    *

    Cache last LSAP (IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP) [Y/n/?] y

    Fast RRs (low latency) (IRDA_FAST_RR) [Y/n/?] y

    Debug information (IRDA_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * Infrared-port device drivers

    *

    *

    * SIR device drivers

    *

    IrTTY (uses Linux serial driver) (IRTTY_SIR) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Dongle support

    *

    Serial dongle support (DONGLE) [Y/n/?] y

      ESI JetEye PC dongle (ESI_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      ACTiSYS IR-220L and IR220L+ dongle (ACTISYS_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      Tekram IrMate 210B dongle (TEKRAM_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      TOIM3232 IrDa dongle (TOIM3232_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      Parallax LiteLink dongle (LITELINK_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      Mobile Action MA600 dongle (MA600_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      Greenwich GIrBIL dongle (GIRBIL_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      Microchip MCP2120 (MCP2120_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      Old Belkin dongle (OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

      ACTiSYS IR-200L dongle (ACT200L_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

    KingSun/DonShine DS-620 IrDA-USB dongle (KINGSUN_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

    KingSun Dazzle IrDA-USB dongle (KSDAZZLE_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

    KingSun KS-959 IrDA-USB dongle (KS959_DONGLE) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * FIR device drivers

    *

    IrDA USB dongles (USB_IRDA) [M/n/?] m

    SigmaTel STIr4200 bridge (SIGMATEL_FIR) [M/n/?] m

    NSC PC87108/PC87338 (NSC_FIR) [M/n/?] m

    Winbond W83977AF (IR) (WINBOND_FIR) [M/n/?] m

    SMSC IrCC (SMC_IRCC_FIR) [M/n/?] m

    ALi M5123 FIR (ALI_FIR) [M/n/?] m

    VLSI 82C147 SIR/MIR/FIR (VLSI_FIR) [M/n/?] m

    VIA VT8231/VT1211 SIR/MIR/FIR (VIA_FIR) [M/n/?] m

    MosChip MCS7780 IrDA-USB dongle (MCS_FIR) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Bluetooth subsystem support

  *

  Bluetooth subsystem support (BT) [M/n/?] m

    Bluetooth Classic (BR/EDR) features (BT_BREDR) [Y/n] y

      RFCOMM protocol support (BT_RFCOMM) [M/n/y/?] m

        RFCOMM TTY support (BT_RFCOMM_TTY) [Y/n/?] y

      BNEP protocol support (BT_BNEP) [M/n/y/?] m

        Multicast filter support (BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER) [Y/n/?] y

        Protocol filter support (BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER) [Y/n/?] y

      HIDP protocol support (BT_HIDP) [M/n/y/?] m

    Bluetooth Low Energy (LE) features (BT_LE) [Y/n] y

    Bluetooth self testing support (BT_SELFTEST) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * Bluetooth device drivers

    *

    HCI USB driver (BT_HCIBTUSB) [N/m/?] n

    HCI SDIO driver (BT_HCIBTSDIO) [M/n/?] m

    HCI UART driver (BT_HCIUART) [M/n/?] m

      UART (H4) protocol support (BT_HCIUART_H4) [Y/n/?] y

      BCSP protocol support (BT_HCIUART_BCSP) [Y/n/?] y

      Atheros AR300x serial support (BT_HCIUART_ATH3K) [N/y/?] n

      HCILL protocol support (BT_HCIUART_LL) [Y/n/?] y

      Three-wire UART (H5) protocol support (BT_HCIUART_3WIRE) [N/y/?] n

    HCI BCM203x USB driver (BT_HCIBCM203X) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BPA10x USB driver (BT_HCIBPA10X) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BlueFRITZ! USB driver (BT_HCIBFUSB) [M/n/?] m

    HCI DTL1 (PC Card) driver (BT_HCIDTL1) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BT3C (PC Card) driver (BT_HCIBT3C) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BlueCard (PC Card) driver (BT_HCIBLUECARD) [M/n/?] m

    HCI UART (PC Card) device driver (BT_HCIBTUART) [M/n/?] m

    HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver (BT_HCIVHCI) [M/n/?] m

    Marvell Bluetooth driver support (BT_MRVL) [N/m/?] n

  RxRPC session sockets (AF_RXRPC) [M/n/y/?] m

    RxRPC dynamic debugging (AF_RXRPC_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    RxRPC Kerberos security (RXKAD) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Wireless

  *

  Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] y

    cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

      nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

      enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] n

      cfg80211 regulatory debugging (CFG80211_REG_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

      enable powersave by default (CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS) [Y/n/?] y

      cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility (CFG80211_WEXT) [Y/?] y

    lib80211 debugging messages (LIB80211_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) (MAC80211) [M/n/?] m

    Default rate control algorithm

    > 1. Minstrel (MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL)

    choice[1]: 1

    Enable mac80211 mesh networking (pre-802.11s) support (MAC80211_MESH) [N/y/?] n

    Enable LED triggers (MAC80211_LEDS) [Y/?] y

    Trace all mac80211 debug messages (MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * Select mac80211 debugging features

    *

    Select mac80211 debugging features (MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * WiMAX Wireless Broadband support

  *

  WiMAX Wireless Broadband support (WIMAX) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * RF switch subsystem support

  *

  RF switch subsystem support (RFKILL) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Plan 9 Resource Sharing Support (9P2000)

  *

----------

## mathabstrction

Plan 9 Resource Sharing Support (9P2000) (NET_9P) [M/n/y/?] m

    9P RDMA Transport (Experimental) (NET_9P_RDMA) [N/m/?] n

    Debug information (NET_9P_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * CAIF support

  *

  CAIF support (CAIF) [N/m/y/?] n

  Ceph core library (CEPH_LIB) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * NFC subsystem support

  *

  NFC subsystem support (NFC) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

* Generic Driver Options

*

Support for uevent helper (UEVENT_HELPER) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  path to uevent helper (UEVENT_HELPER_PATH) [] 

Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev (DEVTMPFS) [Y/?] y

  Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs (DEVTMPFS_MOUNT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware (STANDALONE) [Y/n/?] y

Prevent firmware from being built (PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD) [Y/n/?] y

Userspace firmware loading support (FW_LOADER) [Y/?] y

  Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary (FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL) [Y/n/?] y

  External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary (EXTRA_FIRMWARE) [] 

Fallback user-helper invocation for firmware loading (FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Driver Core verbose debug messages (DEBUG_DRIVER) [N/y/?] n

Managed device resources verbose debug messages (DEBUG_DEVRES) [N/y/?] n

Enable verbose FENCE_TRACE messages (FENCE_TRACE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Block devices

*

Block devices (BLK_DEV) [Y/n/?] y

  Null test block driver (BLK_DEV_NULL_BLK) [N/m/y] (NEW) 

  Normal floppy disk support (BLK_DEV_FD) [M/n/y/?] m

  Parallel port IDE device support (PARIDE) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Parallel IDE high-level drivers

    *

    Parallel port IDE disks (PARIDE_PD) [M/n/?] m

    Parallel port ATAPI CD-ROMs (PARIDE_PCD) [M/n/?] m

    Parallel port ATAPI disks (PARIDE_PF) [M/n/?] m

    Parallel port ATAPI tapes (PARIDE_PT) [M/n/?] m

    Parallel port generic ATAPI devices (PARIDE_PG) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Parallel IDE protocol modules

    *

    ATEN EH-100 protocol (PARIDE_ATEN) [M/n/?] m

    MicroSolutions backpack (Series 5) protocol (PARIDE_BPCK) [M/n/?] m

    DataStor Commuter protocol (PARIDE_COMM) [M/n/?] m

    DataStor EP-2000 protocol (PARIDE_DSTR) [M/n/?] m

    FIT TD-2000 protocol (PARIDE_FIT2) [M/n/?] m

    FIT TD-3000 protocol (PARIDE_FIT3) [M/n/?] m

    Shuttle EPAT/EPEZ protocol (PARIDE_EPAT) [M/n/?] m

      Support c7/c8 chips (PARIDE_EPATC8) [Y/n/?] y

    Shuttle EPIA protocol (PARIDE_EPIA) [M/n/?] m

    Freecom IQ ASIC-2 protocol (PARIDE_FRIQ) [M/n/?] m

    FreeCom power protocol (PARIDE_FRPW) [M/n/?] m

    KingByte KBIC-951A/971A protocols (PARIDE_KBIC) [M/n/?] m

    KT PHd protocol (PARIDE_KTTI) [M/n/?] m

    OnSpec 90c20 protocol (PARIDE_ON20) [M/n/?] m

    OnSpec 90c26 protocol (PARIDE_ON26) [M/n/?] m

  Block Device Driver for Micron PCIe SSDs (BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Compaq Smart Array 5xxx support (BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA) [M/n/y/?] m

    SCSI tape drive support for Smart Array 5xxx (CISS_SCSI_TAPE) [N/y/?] n

  Mylex DAC960/DAC1100 PCI RAID Controller support (BLK_DEV_DAC960) [M/n/y/?] m

  Micro Memory MM5415 Battery Backed RAM support (BLK_DEV_UMEM) [M/n/y/?] m

  Loopback device support (BLK_DEV_LOOP) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Number of loop devices to pre-create at init time (BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT) [8] (NEW) 

    Cryptoloop Support (BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP) [N/m/y/?] n

  DRBD Distributed Replicated Block Device support (BLK_DEV_DRBD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Network block device support (BLK_DEV_NBD) [M/n/y/?] m

  NVM Express block device (BLK_DEV_NVME) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  STEC S1120 Block Driver (BLK_DEV_SKD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Promise SATA SX8 support (BLK_DEV_SX8) [M/n/y/?] m

  RAM block device support (BLK_DEV_RAM) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Default number of RAM disks (BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT) [16] 16

    Default RAM disk size (kbytes) (BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE) [8192] 8192

  Packet writing on CD/DVD media (CDROM_PKTCDVD) [N/m/y/?] n

  ATA over Ethernet support (ATA_OVER_ETH) [M/n/y/?] m

  Very old hard disk (MFM/RLL/IDE) driver (BLK_DEV_HD) [N/y/?] n

  Rados block device (RBD) (BLK_DEV_RBD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  IBM Flash Adapter 900GB Full Height PCIe Device Driver (BLK_DEV_RSXX) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Misc devices

*

Analog Devices Digital Potentiometers (AD525X_DPOT) [N/m/?] n

Dummy IRQ handler (DUMMY_IRQ) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Device driver for IBM RSA service processor (IBM_ASM) [N/m/y/?] n

Sensable PHANToM (PCI) (PHANTOM) [M/n/y/?] m

SGI IOC4 Base IO support (SGI_IOC4) [N/m/y/?] n

TI Flash Media interface support (TIFM_CORE) [M/y/?] m

  TI Flash Media PCI74xx/PCI76xx host adapter support (TIFM_7XX1) [M/n/?] m

Integrated Circuits ICS932S401 (ICS932S401) [N/m/?] n

Enclosure Services (ENCLOSURE_SERVICES) [N/m/y/?] n

Channel interface driver for the HP iLO processor (HP_ILO) [N/m/y/?] n

Medfield Avago APDS9802 ALS Sensor module (APDS9802ALS) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Intersil ISL29003 ambient light sensor (ISL29003) [N/m/?] n

Intersil ISL29020 ambient light sensor (ISL29020) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Taos TSL2550 ambient light sensor (SENSORS_TSL2550) [M/n/?] m

ROHM BH1780GLI ambient light sensor (SENSORS_BH1780) [N/m/?] n

BH1770GLC / SFH7770 combined ALS - Proximity sensor (SENSORS_BH1770) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

APDS990X combined als and proximity sensors (SENSORS_APDS990X) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Honeywell HMC6352 compass (HMC6352) [N/m/?] n

Dallas DS1682 Total Elapsed Time Recorder with Alarm (DS1682) [M/n/?] m

BMP085 digital pressure sensor on I2C (BMP085_I2C) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

FSA9480 USB Switch (USB_SWITCH_FSA9480) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Generic on-chip SRAM driver (SRAM) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Silicon Labs C2 port support

*

Silicon Labs C2 port support (C2PORT) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* EEPROM support

*

I2C EEPROMs / RAMs / ROMs from most vendors (EEPROM_AT24) [N/m/?] n

Old I2C EEPROM reader (EEPROM_LEGACY) [N/m/?] n

Maxim MAX6874/5 power supply supervisor (EEPROM_MAX6875) [N/m/?] n

EEPROM 93CX6 support (EEPROM_93CX6) [M/y/?] m

ENE CB710/720 Flash memory card reader support (CB710_CORE) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

*

STMicroeletronics LIS3LV02Dx three-axis digital accelerometer (I2C) (SENSORS_LIS3_I2C) [N/m/?] n

*

* Altera FPGA firmware download module

*

Altera FPGA firmware download module (ALTERA_STAPL) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

VMware VMCI Driver (VMWARE_VMCI) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Intel MIC Bus Driver

*

Intel MIC Bus Driver (INTEL_MIC_BUS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Intel MIC Host Driver

*

*

* Intel MIC Card Driver

*

*

* GenWQE PCIe Accelerator

*

GenWQE PCIe Accelerator (GENWQE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Line Echo Canceller support (ECHO) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* SCSI device support

*

RAID Transport Class (RAID_ATTRS) [M/n/y/?] m

SCSI device support (SCSI) [Y/m/?] y

SCSI: use blk-mq I/O path by default (SCSI_MQ_DEFAULT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

legacy /proc/scsi/ support (SCSI_PROC_FS) [Y/n/?] y

*

* SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

*

SCSI disk support (BLK_DEV_SD) [Y/n/m/?] y

SCSI tape support (CHR_DEV_ST) [M/n/y/?] m

SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support (CHR_DEV_OSST) [M/n/y/?] m

SCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [Y/n/?] y

SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [M/n/y/?] m

SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=75K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

SCSI logging facility (SCSI_LOGGING) [N/y/?] n

Asynchronous SCSI scanning (SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC) [Y/n/?] y

*

* SCSI Transports

*

Parallel SCSI (SPI) Transport Attributes (SCSI_SPI_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

FiberChannel Transport Attributes (SCSI_FC_ATTRS) [M/n/y/?] m

iSCSI Transport Attributes (SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

SAS Transport Attributes (SCSI_SAS_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

SAS Domain Transport Attributes (SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS) [M/y/?] m

  ATA support for libsas (requires libata) (SCSI_SAS_ATA) [Y/n/?] y

  Support for SMP interpretation for SAS hosts (SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP) [Y/n/?] y

SRP Transport Attributes (SCSI_SRP_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

*

* SCSI low-level drivers

*

SCSI low-level drivers (SCSI_LOWLEVEL) [Y/n] y

  iSCSI Initiator over TCP/IP (ISCSI_TCP) [N/m/y/?] n

  iSCSI Boot Sysfs Interface (ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS) [M/y/?] m

  Chelsio T3 iSCSI support (SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI) [N/m/?] n

  Chelsio T4 iSCSI support (SCSI_CXGB4_ISCSI) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  QLogic NetXtreme II iSCSI support (SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI) [N/m/?] n

  ServerEngines' 10Gbps iSCSI - BladeEngine 2 (BE2ISCSI) [N/m/y/?] n

  3ware 5/6/7/8xxx ATA-RAID support (BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID) [M/n/y/?] m

  HP Smart Array SCSI driver (SCSI_HPSA) [N/m/y/?] n

  3ware 9xxx SATA-RAID support (SCSI_3W_9XXX) [M/n/y/?] m

  3ware 97xx SAS/SATA-RAID support (SCSI_3W_SAS) [N/m/y/?] n

  ACARD SCSI support (SCSI_ACARD) [M/n/y/?] m

  Adaptec AACRAID support (SCSI_AACRAID) [M/n/y/?] m

  Adaptec AIC7xxx Fast -> U160 support (New Driver) (SCSI_AIC7XXX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Maximum number of TCQ commands per device (AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE) [32] 32

    Initial bus reset delay in milli-seconds (AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS) [5000] 5000

    Compile in Debugging Code (AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE) [N/y/?] n

    Debug code enable mask (2047 for all debugging) (AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK) [0] 0

    Decode registers during diagnostics (AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT) [Y/n/?] y

  Adaptec AIC79xx U320 support (SCSI_AIC79XX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Maximum number of TCQ commands per device (AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE) [32] 32

    Initial bus reset delay in milli-seconds (AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS) [5000] 5000

    Compile in Debugging Code (AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE) [N/y/?] n

    Debug code enable mask (16383 for all debugging) (AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK) [0] 0

    Decode registers during diagnostics (AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT) [N/y/?] n

  Adaptec AIC94xx SAS/SATA support (SCSI_AIC94XX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Compile in debug mode (AIC94XX_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Marvell 88SE64XX/88SE94XX SAS/SATA support (SCSI_MVSAS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Marvell UMI driver (SCSI_MVUMI) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Adaptec I2O RAID support  (SCSI_DPT_I2O) [N/m/y/?] n

  AdvanSys SCSI support (SCSI_ADVANSYS) [M/n/y/?] m

  ARECA (ARC11xx/12xx/13xx/16xx) SATA/SAS RAID Host Adapter (SCSI_ARCMSR) [M/n/y/?] m

  ATTO Technology's ExpressSAS RAID adapter driver (SCSI_ESAS2R) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers (MEGARAID_NEWGEN) [Y/n/?] y

    LSI Logic Management Module (New Driver) (MEGARAID_MM) [M/n/y/?] m

      LSI Logic MegaRAID Driver (New Driver) (MEGARAID_MAILBOX) [M/n/?] m

  LSI Logic Legacy MegaRAID Driver (MEGARAID_LEGACY) [M/n/y/?] m

  LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS RAID Module (MEGARAID_SAS) [M/n/y/?] m

  LSI MPT Fusion SAS 2.0 Device Driver (SCSI_MPT2SAS) [N/m/y/?] n

  LSI MPT Fusion SAS 3.0 Device Driver (SCSI_MPT3SAS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Universal Flash Storage Controller Driver Core (SCSI_UFSHCD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  HighPoint RocketRAID 3xxx/4xxx Controller support (SCSI_HPTIOP) [M/n/y/?] m

  BusLogic SCSI support (SCSI_BUSLOGIC) [M/n/y/?] m

    FlashPoint support (SCSI_FLASHPOINT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  VMware PVSCSI driver support (VMWARE_PVSCSI) [N/m/y/?] n

  LibFC module (LIBFC) [N/m/?] n

  DMX3191D SCSI support (SCSI_DMX3191D) [M/n/y/?] m

  EATA ISA/EISA/PCI (DPT and generic EATA/DMA-compliant boards) support (SCSI_EATA) [M/n/y/?] m

    enable tagged command queueing (SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE) [Y/n/?] y

    enable elevator sorting (SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS) [Y/n/?] y

    maximum number of queued commands (SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS) [16] 16

  Future Domain 16xx SCSI/AHA-2920A support (SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN) [M/n/y/?] m

  Intel/ICP (former GDT SCSI Disk Array) RAID Controller support (SCSI_GDTH) [M/n/y/?] m

  Intel(R) C600 Series Chipset SAS Controller (SCSI_ISCI) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  IBM ServeRAID support (SCSI_IPS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Initio 9100U(W) support (SCSI_INITIO) [M/n/y/?] m

  Initio INI-A100U2W support (SCSI_INIA100) [M/n/y/?] m

  IOMEGA parallel port (ppa - older drives) (SCSI_PPA) [M/n/?] m

  IOMEGA parallel port (imm - newer drives) (SCSI_IMM) [M/n/?] m

  ppa/imm option - Use slow (but safe) EPP-16 (SCSI_IZIP_EPP16) [N/y/?] n

  ppa/imm option - Assume slow parport control register (SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR) [N/y/?] n

  Promise SuperTrak EX Series support (SCSI_STEX) [M/n/y/?] m

  SYM53C8XX Version 2 SCSI support (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2) [M/n/y/?] m

    DMA addressing mode (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE) [1] 1

    Default tagged command queue depth (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS) [16] 16

    Maximum number of queued commands (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS) [64] 64

    Use memory mapped IO (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

  IBM Power Linux RAID adapter support (SCSI_IPR) [N/m/?] n

  Qlogic QLA 1240/1x80/1x160 SCSI support (SCSI_QLOGIC_1280) [M/n/y/?] m

  QLogic QLA2XXX Fibre Channel Support (SCSI_QLA_FC) [M/n/?] m

  QLogic ISP4XXX and ISP82XX host adapter family support (SCSI_QLA_ISCSI) [M/n/y/?] m

  Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel Support (SCSI_LPFC) [M/n/?] m

  Tekram DC395(U/UW/F) and DC315(U) SCSI support (SCSI_DC395x) [M/n/y/?] m

  Tekram DC390(T) and Am53/79C974 SCSI support (new driver) (SCSI_AM53C974) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Western Digital WD7193/7197/7296 support (SCSI_WD719X) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  SCSI debugging host and device simulator (SCSI_DEBUG) [N/m/y/?] n

  PMC SIERRA Linux MaxRAID adapter support (SCSI_PMCRAID) [N/m/y/?] n

  PMC-Sierra SPC 8001 SAS/SATA Based Host Adapter driver (SCSI_PM8001) [N/m/y/?] n

  Brocade BFA Fibre Channel Support (SCSI_BFA_FC) [N/m/?] n

  Chelsio Communications FCoE support (SCSI_CHELSIO_FCOE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

* PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

*

PCMCIA SCSI adapter support (SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA) [Y/n] y

  Adaptec AHA152X PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_AHA152X) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Future Domain PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_FDOMAIN) [M/n/?] m

  Qlogic PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_QLOGIC) [M/n/?] m

  Symbios 53c500 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_SYM53C500) [M/n/?] m

*

* SCSI Device Handlers

*

SCSI Device Handlers (SCSI_DH) [N/m/y/?] n

OSD-Initiator library (SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata)

*

Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

  ATA ACPI Support (ATA_ACPI) [Y/n/?] y

    SATA Zero Power Optical Disc Drive (ZPODD) support (SATA_ZPODD) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  SATA Port Multiplier support (SATA_PMP) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Controllers with non-SFF native interface

  *

  AHCI SATA support (SATA_AHCI) [M/n/?] m

  Platform AHCI SATA support (SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM) [N/m/?] n

  Initio 162x SATA support (Very Experimental) (SATA_INIC162X) [M/n/?] m

  ACard AHCI variant (ATP 8620) (SATA_ACARD_AHCI) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support (SATA_SIL24) [M/n/?] m

  ATA SFF support (for legacy IDE and PATA) (ATA_SFF) [Y/n/?] y

    *

    * SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

    *

    Pacific Digital ADMA support (PDC_ADMA) [M/n/?] m

    Pacific Digital SATA QStor support (SATA_QSTOR) [M/n/?] m

    Promise SATA SX4 support (Experimental) (SATA_SX4) [M/n/?] m

    ATA BMDMA support (ATA_BMDMA) [Y/n/?] y

      *

      * SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

      *

      Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support (ATA_PIIX) [M/n/?] m

      Marvell SATA support (SATA_MV) [M/n/?] m

      NVIDIA SATA support (SATA_NV) [M/n/?] m

      Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support (SATA_PROMISE) [M/n/?] m

      Silicon Image SATA support (SATA_SIL) [M/n/?] m

      SiS 964/965/966/180 SATA support (SATA_SIS) [M/n/?] m

      ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support (SATA_SVW) [M/n/?] m

      ULi Electronics SATA support (SATA_ULI) [M/n/?] m

      VIA SATA support (SATA_VIA) [M/n/?] m

      VITESSE VSC-7174 / INTEL 31244 SATA support (SATA_VITESSE) [M/n/?] m

      *

      * PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

      *

      ALi PATA support (PATA_ALI) [M/n/?] m

      AMD/NVidia PATA support (PATA_AMD) [M/n/?] m

      ARTOP 6210/6260 PATA support (PATA_ARTOP) [M/n/?] m

      ATI PATA support (PATA_ATIIXP) [M/n/?] m

      ARTOP/Acard ATP867X PATA support (PATA_ATP867X) [N/m/?] n

      CMD64x PATA support (PATA_CMD64X) [M/n/?] m

      Cypress CY82C693 PATA support (Very Experimental) (PATA_CYPRESS) [N/m/?] n

      EFAR SLC90E66 support (PATA_EFAR) [M/n/?] m

      HPT 366/368 PATA support (PATA_HPT366) [M/n/?] m

      HPT 370/370A/371/372/374/302 PATA support (PATA_HPT37X) [M/n/?] m

      HPT 371N/372N/302N PATA support (PATA_HPT3X2N) [M/n/?] m

      HPT 343/363 PATA support (PATA_HPT3X3) [M/n/?] m

        HPT 343/363 DMA support (PATA_HPT3X3_DMA) [N/y/?] n

      IT8213 PATA support (Experimental) (PATA_IT8213) [M/n/?] m

      IT8211/2 PATA support (PATA_IT821X) [M/n/?] m

      JMicron PATA support (PATA_JMICRON) [M/n/?] m

      Marvell PATA support via legacy mode (PATA_MARVELL) [M/n/?] m

      NETCELL Revolution RAID support (PATA_NETCELL) [M/n/?] m

      Ninja32/Delkin Cardbus ATA support (PATA_NINJA32) [N/m/?] n

      Nat Semi NS87415 PATA support (PATA_NS87415) [M/n/?] m

      Intel PATA old PIIX support (PATA_OLDPIIX) [N/m/?] n

      OPTI FireStar PATA support (Very Experimental) (PATA_OPTIDMA) [M/n/?] m

      Promise PATA 2027x support (PATA_PDC2027X) [M/n/?] m

      Older Promise PATA controller support (PATA_PDC_OLD) [M/n/?] m

      RADISYS 82600 PATA support (Experimental) (PATA_RADISYS) [M/n/?] m

      RDC PATA support (PATA_RDC) [N/m/?] n

      Intel SCH PATA support (PATA_SCH) [N/m/?] n

      SERVERWORKS OSB4/CSB5/CSB6/HT1000 PATA support (PATA_SERVERWORKS) [M/n/?] m

      CMD / Silicon Image 680 PATA support (PATA_SIL680) [M/n/?] m

      SiS PATA support (PATA_SIS) [M/?] m

      Toshiba Piccolo support (Experimental) (PATA_TOSHIBA) [N/m/?] n

      Compaq Triflex PATA support (PATA_TRIFLEX) [M/n/?] m

      VIA PATA support (PATA_VIA) [M/n/?] m

      Winbond SL82C105 PATA support (PATA_WINBOND) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * PIO-only SFF controllers

    *

    CMD640 PCI PATA support (Experimental) (PATA_CMD640_PCI) [M/n/?] m

    Intel PATA MPIIX support (PATA_MPIIX) [M/n/?] m

    Nat Semi NS87410 PATA support (PATA_NS87410) [M/n/?] m

    OPTI621/6215 PATA support (Very Experimental) (PATA_OPTI) [M/n/?] m

    PCMCIA PATA support (PATA_PCMCIA) [M/n/?] m

    PC Tech RZ1000 PATA support (PATA_RZ1000) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Generic fallback / legacy drivers

    *

    ACPI firmware driver for PATA (PATA_ACPI) [M/n/?] m

    Generic ATA support (ATA_GENERIC) [N/m/?] n

    Legacy ISA PATA support (Experimental) (PATA_LEGACY) [N/m/?] n

*

* Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)

*

Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM) (MD) [Y/n/?] y

  RAID support (BLK_DEV_MD) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Autodetect RAID arrays during kernel boot (MD_AUTODETECT) [Y/n/?] y

    Linear (append) mode (MD_LINEAR) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-0 (striping) mode (MD_RAID0) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-1 (mirroring) mode (MD_RAID1) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-10 (mirrored striping) mode (MD_RAID10) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-4/RAID-5/RAID-6 mode (MD_RAID456) [M/n/y/?] m

    Multipath I/O support (MD_MULTIPATH) [M/n/y/?] m

    Faulty test module for MD (MD_FAULTY) [M/n/y/?] m

  Block device as cache (BCACHE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Device mapper support (BLK_DEV_DM) [M/n/y/?] m

    Device mapper debugging support (DM_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Crypt target support (DM_CRYPT) [M/n/?] m

    Snapshot target (DM_SNAPSHOT) [M/n/?] m

    Thin provisioning target (DM_THIN_PROVISIONING) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Cache target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_CACHE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Era target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_ERA) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Mirror target (DM_MIRROR) [M/n/?] m

      Mirror userspace logging (DM_LOG_USERSPACE) [N/m/?] n

    RAID 1/4/5/6/10 target (DM_RAID) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Zero target (DM_ZERO) [M/n/?] m

    Multipath target (DM_MULTIPATH) [M/n/?] m

      I/O Path Selector based on the number of in-flight I/Os (DM_MULTIPATH_QL) [N/m/?] n

      I/O Path Selector based on the service time (DM_MULTIPATH_ST) [N/m/?] n

    I/O delaying target (DM_DELAY) [N/m/?] n

    DM uevents (DM_UEVENT) [Y/n/?] y

    Flakey target (DM_FLAKEY) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Verity target support (DM_VERITY) [N/m/?] (NEW)

----------

## mathabstrction

Switch target support (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_SWITCH) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

* Generic Target Core Mod (TCM) and ConfigFS Infrastructure

*

Generic Target Core Mod (TCM) and ConfigFS Infrastructure (TARGET_CORE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Network device support

*

Network device support (NETDEVICES) [Y/n/?] y

  Network core driver support (NET_CORE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    Bonding driver support (BONDING) [N/m/?] n

    Dummy net driver support (DUMMY) [N/m/y/?] n

    EQL (serial line load balancing) support (EQUALIZER) [N/m/y/?] n

    Fibre Channel driver support (NET_FC) [Y/n/?] y

    Intermediate Functional Block support (IFB) [N/m/y/?] n

    *

    * Ethernet team driver support

    *

    Ethernet team driver support (NET_TEAM) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    MAC-VLAN support (MACVLAN) [M/n/y/?] m

      MAC-VLAN based tap driver (MACVTAP) [N/m/?] n

    IP-VLAN support (IPVLAN) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Virtual eXtensible Local Area Network (VXLAN) (VXLAN) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Network console logging support (NETCONSOLE) [N/m/y/?] n

    Universal TUN/TAP device driver support (TUN) [M/n/y/?] m

    Virtual ethernet pair device (VETH) [M/n/y/?] m

    Virtual netlink monitoring device (NLMON) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * ARCnet support

  *

  ARCnet support (ARCNET) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * ATM drivers

  *

  ATM drivers (ATM_DRIVERS) [Y/n/?] y

    Dummy ATM driver (ATM_DUMMY) [N/m/?] n

    ATM over TCP (ATM_TCP) [N/m/?] n

    Efficient Networks Speedstream 3010 (ATM_LANAI) [N/m/?] n

    Efficient Networks ENI155P (ATM_ENI) [N/m/?] n

    Fujitsu FireStream (FS50/FS155)  (ATM_FIRESTREAM) [N/m/?] n

    ZeitNet ZN1221/ZN1225 (ATM_ZATM) [N/m/?] n

    IDT 77201 (NICStAR) (ForeRunnerLE) (ATM_NICSTAR) [N/m/?] n

    IDT 77252 (NICStAR II) (ATM_IDT77252) [N/m/?] n

    Madge Ambassador (Collage PCI 155 Server) (ATM_AMBASSADOR) [N/m/?] n

    Madge Horizon [Ultra] (Collage PCI 25 and Collage PCI 155 Client) (ATM_HORIZON) [N/m/?] n

    Interphase ATM PCI x575/x525/x531 (ATM_IA) [N/m/?] n

    FORE Systems 200E-series (ATM_FORE200E) [N/m/?] n

    ForeRunner HE Series (ATM_HE) [N/m/?] n

    Solos ADSL2+ PCI Multiport card driver (ATM_SOLOS) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * CAIF transport drivers

  *

  *

  * Distributed Switch Architecture drivers

  *

  Marvell 88E6060 ethernet switch chip support (NET_DSA_MV88E6060) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Marvell 88E6085/6095/6095F/6131 ethernet switch chip support (NET_DSA_MV88E6131) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Marvell 88E6123/6161/6165 ethernet switch chip support (NET_DSA_MV88E6123_61_65) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Marvell 88E6171/6172 ethernet switch chip support (NET_DSA_MV88E6171) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Marvell 88E6176/88E6352 ethernet switch chip support (NET_DSA_MV88E6352) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Broadcom Starfighter 2 Ethernet switch support (NET_DSA_BCM_SF2) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Ethernet driver support

  *

  Ethernet driver support (ETHERNET) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    3Com devices (NET_VENDOR_3COM) [Y/n/?] y

      3Com 3c574 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_3C574) [M/n/?] m

      3Com 3c589 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_3C589) [M/n/?] m

      3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support (VORTEX) [M/n/y/?] m

      3cr990 series "Typhoon" support (TYPHOON) [M/n/y/?] m

    Adaptec devices (NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Adaptec Starfire/DuraLAN support (ADAPTEC_STARFIRE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Agere devices (NET_VENDOR_AGERE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Agere ET-1310 Gigabit Ethernet support (ET131X) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Alteon devices (NET_VENDOR_ALTEON) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Alteon AceNIC/3Com 3C985/NetGear GA620 Gigabit support (ACENIC) [M/n/y/?] m

        Omit support for old Tigon I based AceNICs (ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I) [N/y/?] n

    Altera Triple-Speed Ethernet MAC support (ALTERA_TSE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    AMD devices (NET_VENDOR_AMD) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      AMD 8111 (new PCI LANCE) support (AMD8111_ETH) [M/n/y/?] m

      AMD PCnet32 PCI support (PCNET32) [M/n/y/?] m

      New Media PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_NMCLAN) [M/n/?] m

      AMD 10GbE Ethernet driver (AMD_XGBE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    APM X-Gene SoC Ethernet Driver (NET_XGENE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    ARC devices (NET_VENDOR_ARC) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    Atheros devices (NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet support (ATL2) [N/m/y/?] n

      Atheros/Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet support (ATL1) [M/n/y/?] m

      Atheros L1E Gigabit Ethernet support (ATL1E) [N/m/y/?] n

      Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (ATL1C) [N/m/y/?] n

      Qualcomm Atheros AR816x/AR817x support (ALX) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Broadcom devices (NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Broadcom 440x/47xx ethernet support (B44) [M/n/y/?] m

      Broadcom GENET internal MAC support (BCMGENET) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      QLogic NetXtremeII support (BNX2) [M/n/y/?] m

      QLogic CNIC support (CNIC) [N/m/?] n

      Broadcom Tigon3 support (TIGON3) [M/n/y/?] m

      Broadcom NetXtremeII 10Gb support (BNX2X) [N/m/y/?] n

    Brocade devices (NET_VENDOR_BROCADE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Brocade 1010/1020 10Gb Ethernet Driver support (BNA) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Chelsio devices (NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Chelsio 10Gb Ethernet support (CHELSIO_T1) [M/n/y/?] m

        Chelsio gigabit Ethernet support (CHELSIO_T1_1G) [Y/n/?] y

      Chelsio Communications T3 10Gb Ethernet support (CHELSIO_T3) [M/n/y/?] m

      Chelsio Communications T4/T5 Ethernet support (CHELSIO_T4) [N/m/?] n

      Chelsio Communications T4/T5 Virtual Function Ethernet support (CHELSIO_T4VF) [N/m/y/?] n

    Cisco devices (NET_VENDOR_CISCO) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Cisco VIC Ethernet NIC Support (ENIC) [N/m/y/?] n

    Beckhoff CX5020 EtherCAT master support (CX_ECAT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Dave ethernet support (DNET) (DNET) [N/m/y/?] n

    Digital Equipment devices (NET_VENDOR_DEC) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      DEC - Tulip devices (NET_TULIP) [Y/n/?] y

        Early DECchip Tulip (dc2104x) PCI support (DE2104X) [M/n/y/?] m

          Descriptor Skip Length in 32 bit longwords (DE2104X_DSL) [0] 0

        DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI support (TULIP) [M/n/y/?] m

          New bus configuration (TULIP_MWI) [Y/n/?] y

          Use PCI shared mem for NIC registers (TULIP_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

          Use RX polling (NAPI) (TULIP_NAPI) [Y/n/?] y

            Use Interrupt Mitigation (TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION) [Y/n/?] y

        Generic DECchip & DIGITAL EtherWORKS PCI/EISA (DE4X5) [M/n/y/?] m

        Winbond W89c840 Ethernet support (WINBOND_840) [M/n/y/?] m

        Davicom DM910x/DM980x support (DM9102) [M/n/y/?] m

        ULi M526x controller support (ULI526X) [M/n/y/?] m

        Xircom CardBus support (PCMCIA_XIRCOM) [M/n/y/?] m

    D-Link devices (NET_VENDOR_DLINK) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      DL2000/TC902x-based Gigabit Ethernet support (DL2K) [M/n/y/?] m

      Sundance Alta support (SUNDANCE) [M/n/y/?] m

        Use MMIO instead of PIO (SUNDANCE_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

    Emulex devices (NET_VENDOR_EMULEX) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      ServerEngines' 10Gbps NIC - BladeEngine (BE2NET) [N/m/y/?] n

    Exar devices (NET_VENDOR_EXAR) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Exar Xframe 10Gb Ethernet Adapter (S2IO) [M/n/y/?] m

      Exar X3100 Series 10GbE PCIe Server Adapter (VXGE) [N/m/y/?] n

    Fujitsu devices (NET_VENDOR_FUJITSU) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Fujitsu FMV-J18x PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_FMVJ18X) [M/n/?] m

    HP devices (NET_VENDOR_HP) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      HP 10/100VG PCLAN (ISA, EISA, PCI) support (HP100) [M/n/y/?] m

    Intel devices (NET_VENDOR_INTEL) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Intel(R) PRO/100+ support (E100) [M/n/y/?] m

      Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support (E1000) [M/n/y/?] m

      Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet support (E1000E) [M/n/y/?] m

      Intel(R) 82575/82576 PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet support (IGB) [N/m/y/?] n

      Intel(R) 82576 Virtual Function Ethernet support (IGBVF) [N/m/y/?] n

      Intel(R) PRO/10GbE support (IXGB) [M/n/y/?] m

      Intel(R) 10GbE PCI Express adapters support (IXGBE) [M/n/y/?] m

        Intel(R) 10GbE PCI Express adapters HWMON support (IXGBE_HWMON) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

        Direct Cache Access (DCA) Support (IXGBE_DCA) [Y/n/?] y

      Intel(R) 10GbE PCI Express Virtual Function Ethernet support (IXGBEVF) [N/m/y/?] n

      Intel(R) Ethernet Controller XL710 Family support (I40E) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      Intel(R) XL710 X710 Virtual Function Ethernet support (I40EVF) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      Intel(R) FM10000 Ethernet Switch Host Interface Support (FM10K) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      Intel (82586/82593/82596) devices (NET_VENDOR_I825XX) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    IP1000 Gigabit Ethernet support (IP1000) [M/n/y/?] m

    JMicron(R) PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet support (JME) [N/m/y/?] n

    Marvell devices (NET_VENDOR_MARVELL) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Marvell MDIO interface support (MVMDIO) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet support (SKGE) [M/n/y/?] m

        Support for older SysKonnect Genesis boards (SKGE_GENESIS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

      Marvell Yukon 2 support (SKY2) [M/n/y/?] m

    Mellanox devices (NET_VENDOR_MELLANOX) [Y/?] (NEW) y

      Mellanox Technologies 1/10/40Gbit Ethernet support (MLX4_EN) [N/m/y/?] n

    Micrel devices (NET_VENDOR_MICREL) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Micrel KSZ8841/42 with generic bus interface (KS8842) [N/m/y/?] n

      Micrel KS8851 MLL (KS8851_MLL) [N/m/y/?] n

      Micrel KSZ8841/2 PCI (KSZ884X_PCI) [N/m/y/?] n

    Myricom devices (NET_VENDOR_MYRI) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Myricom Myri-10G Ethernet support (MYRI10GE) [M/n/y/?] m

        Direct Cache Access (DCA) Support (MYRI10GE_DCA) [Y/n/?] y

    Myson MTD-8xx PCI Ethernet support (FEALNX) [M/n/y/?] m

    National Semi-conductor devices (NET_VENDOR_NATSEMI) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      National Semiconductor DP8381x series PCI Ethernet support (NATSEMI) [M/n/y/?] m

      National Semiconductor DP83820 support (NS83820) [M/n/y/?] m

      National Semi-conductor 8390 devices (NET_VENDOR_8390) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

        Asix AX88190 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_AXNET) [M/n/?] m

        PCI NE2000 and clones support (see help) (NE2K_PCI) [M/n/y/?] m

        NE2000 compatible PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_PCNET) [M/n/?] m

    NVIDIA devices (NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      nForce Ethernet support (FORCEDETH) [M/n/y/?] m

    OKI Semiconductor devices (NET_VENDOR_OKI) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    OpenCores 10/100 Mbps Ethernet MAC support (ETHOC) [N/m/y/?] n

    Packet Engine devices (NET_PACKET_ENGINE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Packet Engines Hamachi GNIC-II support (HAMACHI) [M/n/y/?] m

      Packet Engines Yellowfin Gigabit-NIC support (YELLOWFIN) [M/n/y/?] m

    QLogic devices (NET_VENDOR_QLOGIC) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      QLogic QLA3XXX Network Driver Support (QLA3XXX) [M/n/y/?] m

      QLOGIC QLCNIC 1/10Gb Converged Ethernet NIC Support (QLCNIC) [N/m/y/?] n

      QLogic QLGE 10Gb Ethernet Driver Support (QLGE) [N/m/y/?] n

      NetXen Multi port (1/10) Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NETXEN_NIC) [M/n/y/?] m

    Qualcomm devices (NET_VENDOR_QUALCOMM) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    Realtek devices (NET_VENDOR_REALTEK) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      AT-LAN-TEC/RealTek pocket adapter support (ATP) [M/n/?] m

      RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (8139CP) [M/n/y/?] m

      RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (8139TOO) [M/n/y/?] m

        Use PIO instead of MMIO (8139TOO_PIO) [N/y/?] n

        Support for uncommon RTL-8139 rev. K (automatic channel equalization) (8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER) [Y/n/?] y

        Support for older RTL-8129/8130 boards (8139TOO_8129) [Y/n/?] y

        Use older RX-reset method (8139_OLD_RX_RESET) [N/y/?] n

      Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support (R8169) [M/n/y/?] m

    RDC devices (NET_VENDOR_RDC) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      RDC R6040 Fast Ethernet Adapter support (R6040) [N/m/y/?] n

    Rocker devices (NET_VENDOR_ROCKER) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    Samsung Ethernet devices (NET_VENDOR_SAMSUNG) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Samsung 10G/2.5G/1G SXGBE Ethernet driver (SXGBE_ETH) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    SEEQ devices (NET_VENDOR_SEEQ) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    Silan devices (NET_VENDOR_SILAN) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Silan SC92031 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter driver (SC92031) [M/n/y/?] m

    Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) devices (NET_VENDOR_SIS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      SiS 900/7016 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (SIS900) [M/n/y/?] m

      SiS190/SiS191 gigabit ethernet support (SIS190) [M/n/y/?] m

    Solarflare SFC4000/SFC9000/SFC9100-family support (SFC) [N/m/y/?] n

    SMC (SMSC)/Western Digital devices (NET_VENDOR_SMSC) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      SMC 91Cxx PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_SMC91C92) [M/n/?] m

      SMC EtherPower II (EPIC100) [M/n/y/?] m

      SMSC LAN911x/LAN921x families embedded ethernet support (SMSC911X) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      SMSC LAN9420 PCI ethernet adapter support (SMSC9420) [N/m/y/?] n

    STMicroelectronics devices (NET_VENDOR_STMICRO) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      STMicroelectronics 10/100/1000 Ethernet driver (STMMAC_ETH) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Sun devices (NET_VENDOR_SUN) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Sun Happy Meal 10/100baseT support (HAPPYMEAL) [M/n/y/?] m

      Sun GEM support (SUNGEM) [M/n/y/?] m

      Sun Cassini support (CASSINI) [M/n/y/?] m

      Sun Neptune 10Gbit Ethernet support (NIU) [M/n/y/?] m

    Tehuti devices (NET_VENDOR_TEHUTI) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Tehuti Networks 10G Ethernet (TEHUTI) [M/n/y/?] m

    Texas Instruments (TI) devices (NET_VENDOR_TI) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      TI CPSW ALE Support (TI_CPSW_ALE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      TI ThunderLAN support (TLAN) [N/m/y/?] n

    VIA devices (NET_VENDOR_VIA) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      VIA Rhine support (VIA_RHINE) [M/n/y/?] m

        Use MMIO instead of PIO (VIA_RHINE_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

      VIA Velocity support (VIA_VELOCITY) [M/n/y/?] m

    WIZnet devices (NET_VENDOR_WIZNET) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      WIZnet W5100 Ethernet support (WIZNET_W5100) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      WIZnet W5300 Ethernet support (WIZNET_W5300) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Xircom devices (NET_VENDOR_XIRCOM) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Xircom 16-bit PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_XIRC2PS) [M/n/?] m

  FDDI driver support (FDDI) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Digital DEFTA/DEFEA/DEFPA adapter support (DEFXX) [M/n/y/?] m

      Use MMIO instead of PIO (DEFXX_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

    SysKonnect FDDI PCI support (SKFP) [M/n/y/?] m

  HIPPI driver support (HIPPI) [Y/n/?] y

    Essential RoadRunner HIPPI PCI adapter support (ROADRUNNER) [M/n/y/?] m

      Use large TX/RX rings (ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS) [N/y/?] n

  General Instruments Surfboard 1000 (NET_SB1000) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * PHY Device support and infrastructure

  *

  PHY Device support and infrastructure (PHYLIB) [M/y/?] m

    *

    * MII PHY device drivers

    *

    Drivers for Atheros AT803X PHYs (AT803X_PHY) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Drivers for the AMD PHYs (AMD_PHY) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Driver for the AMD 10GbE (amd-xgbe) PHYs (AMD_XGBE_PHY) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Drivers for Marvell PHYs (MARVELL_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for Davicom PHYs (DAVICOM_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for Quality Semiconductor PHYs (QSEMI_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for the Intel LXT PHYs (LXT_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for the Cicada PHYs (CICADA_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for the Vitesse PHYs (VITESSE_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for SMSC PHYs (SMSC_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for Broadcom PHYs (BROADCOM_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for Broadcom 7xxx SOCs internal PHYs (BCM7XXX_PHY) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Driver for Broadcom BCM8706 and BCM8727 PHYs (BCM87XX_PHY) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Drivers for ICPlus PHYs (ICPLUS_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for Realtek PHYs (REALTEK_PHY) [N/m/?] n

    Drivers for National Semiconductor PHYs (NATIONAL_PHY) [N/m/?] n

    Driver for STMicroelectronics STe10Xp PHYs (STE10XP) [N/m/?] n

    Driver for LSI ET1011C PHY (LSI_ET1011C_PHY) [N/m/?] n

    Driver for Micrel PHYs (MICREL_PHY) [N/m/?] n

    Driver for MDIO Bus/PHY emulation with fixed speed/link PHYs (FIXED_PHY) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Support for bitbanged MDIO buses (MDIO_BITBANG) [M/n/?] m

    Broadcom UniMAC MDIO bus controller (MDIO_BCM_UNIMAC) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  PLIP (parallel port) support (PLIP) [M/n/?] m

  PPP (point-to-point protocol) support (PPP) [M/n/y/?] m

    PPP BSD-Compress compression (PPP_BSDCOMP) [M/n/?] m

    PPP Deflate compression (PPP_DEFLATE) [M/n/?] m

    PPP filtering (PPP_FILTER) [Y/n/?] y

    PPP MPPE compression (encryption) (PPP_MPPE) [M/n/?] m

    PPP multilink support (PPP_MULTILINK) [Y/n/?] y

    PPP over ATM (PPPOATM) [M/n/?] m

    PPP over Ethernet (PPPOE) [M/n/?] m

    PPP support for async serial ports (PPP_ASYNC) [M/n/?] m

    PPP support for sync tty ports (PPP_SYNC_TTY) [M/n/?] m

  SLIP (serial line) support (SLIP) [M/n/y/?] m

  CSLIP compressed headers (SLIP_COMPRESSED) [Y/n/?] y

  Keepalive and linefill (SLIP_SMART) [Y/n/?] y

  Six bit SLIP encapsulation (SLIP_MODE_SLIP6) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Host-side USB support is needed for USB Network Adapter support

  *

  *

  * USB Network Adapters

  *

  USB Network Adapters (USB_NET_DRIVERS) [M/n] (NEW) 

    USB CATC NetMate-based Ethernet device support (USB_CATC) [M/n/?] m

    USB KLSI KL5USB101-based ethernet device support (USB_KAWETH) [M/n/?] m

    USB Pegasus/Pegasus-II based ethernet device support (USB_PEGASUS) [M/n/?] m

    USB RTL8150 based ethernet device support (USB_RTL8150) [M/n/?] m

    Realtek RTL8152/RTL8153 Based USB Ethernet Adapters (USB_RTL8152) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework (USB_USBNET) [M/n/?] m

      ASIX AX88xxx Based USB 2.0 Ethernet Adapters (USB_NET_AX8817X) [M/n/?] m

      ASIX AX88179/178A USB 3.0/2.0 to Gigabit Ethernet (USB_NET_AX88179_178A) [M/n/?] (NEW) 

      CDC Ethernet support (smart devices such as cable modems) (USB_NET_CDCETHER) [M/?] m

      CDC EEM support (USB_NET_CDC_EEM) [N/m/?] n

      CDC NCM support (USB_NET_CDC_NCM) [M/n/?] (NEW) 

      Huawei NCM embedded AT channel support (USB_NET_HUAWEI_CDC_NCM) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      CDC MBIM support (USB_NET_CDC_MBIM) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Davicom DM96xx based USB 10/100 ethernet devices (USB_NET_DM9601) [M/n/?] m

      CoreChip-sz SR9700 based USB 1.1 10/100 ethernet devices (USB_NET_SR9700) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      CoreChip-sz SR9800 based USB 2.0 10/100 ethernet devices (USB_NET_SR9800) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      SMSC LAN75XX based USB 2.0 gigabit ethernet devices (USB_NET_SMSC75XX) [N/m/?] n

      SMSC LAN95XX based USB 2.0 10/100 ethernet devices (USB_NET_SMSC95XX) [N/m/?] n

      GeneSys GL620USB-A based cables (USB_NET_GL620A) [N/m/?] n

      NetChip 1080 based cables (Laplink, ...) (USB_NET_NET1080) [M/n/?] m

      Prolific PL-2301/2302/25A1 based cables (USB_NET_PLUSB) [N/m/?] n

      MosChip MCS7830 based Ethernet adapters (USB_NET_MCS7830) [M/n/?] m

      Host for RNDIS and ActiveSync devices (USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST) [N/m/?] n

      Simple USB Network Links (CDC Ethernet subset) (USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET) [N/m/?] n

      Sharp Zaurus (stock ROMs) and compatible (USB_NET_ZAURUS) [M/n/?] m

      Conexant CX82310 USB ethernet port (USB_NET_CX82310_ETH) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Samsung Kalmia based LTE USB modem (USB_NET_KALMIA) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      QMI WWAN driver for Qualcomm MSM based 3G and LTE modems (USB_NET_QMI_WWAN) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Option USB High Speed Mobile Devices (USB_HSO) [N/m/?] n

    Intellon PLC based usb adapter (USB_NET_INT51X1) [N/m/?] n

    Apple iPhone USB Ethernet driver (USB_IPHETH) [N/m/?] n

    USB-to-WWAN Driver for Sierra Wireless modems (USB_SIERRA_NET) [N/m/?] n

    LG VL600 modem dongle (USB_VL600) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Wireless LAN

  *

  Wireless LAN (WLAN) [Y/n/?] y

    Aviator/Raytheon 2.4GHz wireless support (PCMCIA_RAYCS) [M/n/?] m

    Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support with thin firmware (LIBERTAS_THINFIRM) [N/m/?] n

    Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards (AIRO) [M/n/?] m

    Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support (ATMEL) [M/n/?] m

      Atmel at76c506 PCI cards (PCI_ATMEL) [M/n/?] m

      Atmel at76c502/at76c504 PCMCIA cards (PCMCIA_ATMEL) [M/n/?] m

    Atmel at76c503/at76c505/at76c505a USB cards (AT76C50X_USB) [N/m/?] n

    Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards (AIRO_CS) [M/n/?] m

    Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards (PCMCIA_WL3501) [M/n/?] m

    Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus (DEPRECATED) (PRISM54) [M/n/y/?] m

    USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support (USB_ZD1201) [M/n/?] m

    Wireless RNDIS USB support (USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN) [N/m/?] n

    Realtek 8180/8185/8187SE PCI support (RTL8180) [N/m/?] n

    Realtek 8187 and 8187B USB support (RTL8187) [M/n/?] m

    ADMtek ADM8211 support (ADM8211) [M/n/?] m

    Simulated radio testing tool for mac80211 (MAC80211_HWSIM) [N/m/?] n

    Marvell 88W8xxx PCI/PCIe Wireless support (MWL8K) [N/m/?] n

    *

    * Atheros Wireless Cards

    *

    Atheros Wireless Cards (ATH_CARDS) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack) (B43) [M/n/?] m

    Supported bus types

    > 1. BCMA and SSB (B43_BUSES_BCMA_AND_SSB) (NEW)

      2. BCMA only (B43_BUSES_BCMA) (NEW)

      3. SSB only (B43_BUSES_SSB) (NEW)

    choice[1-3]:     Broadcom 43xx PCMCIA device support (B43_PCMCIA) [Y/n/?] y

    Broadcom 43xx SDIO device support (B43_SDIO) [N/y/?] n

    Support for G-PHY (802.11g) devices (B43_PHY_G) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    Support for N-PHY (the main 802.11n series) devices (B43_PHY_N) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    Support for LP-PHY (low-power 802.11g) devices (B43_PHY_LP) [Y/n/?] y

    Support for HT-PHY (high throughput 802.11n) devices (B43_PHY_HT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    Broadcom 43xx debugging (B43_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack) (B43LEGACY) [M/n/?] m

      Broadcom 43xx-legacy debugging (B43LEGACY_DEBUG) [Y/n/?] y

      Broadcom 43xx-legacy data transfer mode

      > 1. DMA + PIO (B43LEGACY_DMA_AND_PIO_MODE)

        2. DMA (Direct Memory Access) only (B43LEGACY_DMA_MODE)

        3. PIO (Programmed I/O) only (B43LEGACY_PIO_MODE)

      choice[1-3]: 1

    Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver (BRCMSMAC) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Broadcom IEEE802.11n embedded FullMAC WLAN driver (BRCMFMAC) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP) (HOSTAP) [M/n/y/?] m

      Support downloading firmware images with Host AP driver (HOSTAP_FIRMWARE) [Y/n/?] y

        Support for non-volatile firmware download (HOSTAP_FIRMWARE_NVRAM) [Y/n/?] y

      Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 in PLX9052 PCI adaptors (HOSTAP_PLX) [M/n/?] m

      Host AP driver for Prism2.5 PCI adaptors (HOSTAP_PCI) [M/n/?] m

      Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 PC Cards (HOSTAP_CS) [M/n/?] m

    Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection (IPW2100) [M/n/?] m

      Enable promiscuous mode (IPW2100_MONITOR) [Y/n/?] y

      Enable full debugging output in IPW2100 module. (IPW2100_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection (IPW2200) [M/n/?] m

      Enable promiscuous mode (IPW2200_MONITOR) [Y/n/?] y

        Enable radiotap format 802.11 raw packet support (IPW2200_RADIOTAP) [Y] y

        Enable creation of a RF radiotap promiscuous interface (IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS) [Y/n/?] y

      Enable QoS support (IPW2200_QOS) [Y/n] y

      Enable full debugging output in IPW2200 module. (IPW2200_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Full debugging output for the LIBIPW component (LIBIPW_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlwifi)  (IWLWIFI) [M/n/?] m

      Intel Wireless WiFi DVM Firmware support (IWLDVM) [M/n/?] (NEW) 

      Intel Wireless WiFi MVM Firmware support (IWLMVM) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      *

      * Debugging Options

      *

      Enable full debugging output in the iwlwifi driver (IWLWIFI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN (iwl4965) (IWL4965) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection (iwl3945) (IWL3945) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * iwl3945 / iwl4965 Debugging Options

    *

    Enable full debugging output in iwlegacy (iwl 3945/4965) drivers (IWLEGACY_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support (LIBERTAS) [M/n/?] m

      Marvell Libertas 8388 USB 802.11b/g cards (LIBERTAS_USB) [M/n/?] m

      Marvell Libertas 8385 CompactFlash 802.11b/g cards (LIBERTAS_CS) [M/n/?] m

      Marvell Libertas 8385/8686/8688 SDIO 802.11b/g cards (LIBERTAS_SDIO) [M/n/?] m

      Enable full debugging output in the Libertas module. (LIBERTAS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

      Enable mesh support (LIBERTAS_MESH) [N/y/?] n

    Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol) (HERMES) [M/n/?] m

      Support Prism 2/2.5 chipset (HERMES_PRISM) [N/y/?] n

      Cache Hermes firmware on driver initialisation (HERMES_CACHE_FW_ON_INIT) [Y/n/?] y

      Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 etc.) (PLX_HERMES) [M/n/?] m

      Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (TMD_HERMES) [M/n/?] m

      Nortel emobility PCI adaptor support (NORTEL_HERMES) [M/n/?] m

      Hermes PCMCIA card support (PCMCIA_HERMES) [M/n/?] m

      Symbol Spectrum24 Trilogy PCMCIA card support (PCMCIA_SPECTRUM) [M/n/?] m

      Agere Orinoco USB support (ORINOCO_USB) [N/m/?] n

    Softmac Prism54 support (P54_COMMON) [M/n/?] m

      Prism54 USB support (P54_USB) [M/n/?] m

      Prism54 PCI support (P54_PCI) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Ralink driver support

    *

    Ralink driver support (RT2X00) [M/n/?] m

      Ralink rt2400 (PCI/PCMCIA) support (RT2400PCI) [M/n/?] m

      Ralink rt2500 (PCI/PCMCIA) support (RT2500PCI) [M/n/?] m

      Ralink rt2501/rt61 (PCI/PCMCIA) support (RT61PCI) [M/n/?] m

      Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx (PCI/PCIe/PCMCIA) support (RT2800PCI) [N/m/?] n

      Ralink rt2500 (USB) support (RT2500USB) [M/n/?] m

      Ralink rt2501/rt73 (USB) support (RT73USB) [M/n/?] m

      Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx (USB) support (RT2800USB) [N/m/?] n

      Ralink debug output (RT2X00_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * Realtek rtlwifi family of devices

    *

    Realtek rtlwifi family of devices (RTL_CARDS) [M/n/?] (NEW) 

      Realtek RTL8192CE/RTL8188CE Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8192CE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Realtek RTL8192SE/RTL8191SE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8192SE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Realtek RTL8192DE/RTL8188DE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8192DE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Realtek RTL8723AE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8723AE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Realtek RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8723BE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Realtek RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8188EE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Realtek RTL8192EE Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8192EE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Realtek RTL8821AE/RTL8812AE Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8821AE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Realtek RTL8192CU/RTL8188CU USB Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8192CU) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    *

    * TI Wireless LAN support

    *

    TI Wireless LAN support (WL_TI) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support (ZD1211RW) [M/n/?] m

      ZyDAS ZD1211 debugging (ZD1211RW_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Marvell WiFi-Ex Driver (MWIFIEX) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    CW1200 WLAN support (CW1200) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Redpine Signals Inc 91x WLAN driver support (RSI_91X) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

  *

  *

  * Wan interfaces support

  *

  Wan interfaces support (WAN) [Y/n/?] y

    LanMedia Corp. SSI/V.35, T1/E1, HSSI, T3 boards (LANMEDIA) [M/n/?] m

    Generic HDLC layer (HDLC) [M/n/y/?] m

      Raw HDLC support (HDLC_RAW) [M/n/?] m

      Raw HDLC Ethernet device support (HDLC_RAW_ETH) [M/n/?] m

      Cisco HDLC support (HDLC_CISCO) [M/n/?] m

      Frame Relay support (HDLC_FR) [M/n/?] m

      Synchronous Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) support (HDLC_PPP) [M/n/?] m

      *

      * X.25/LAPB support is disabled

      *

      Goramo PCI200SYN support (PCI200SYN) [M/n/?] m

      SBE Inc. wanXL support (WANXL) [M/n/?] m

      Cyclades PC300 RSV/X21 alternative support (PC300TOO) [M/n/?] m

      FarSync T-Series support (FARSYNC) [M/n/?] m

      Etinc PCISYNC serial board support (DSCC4) [M/n/?] m

        Etinc PCISYNC features (DSCC4_PCISYNC) [Y/n/?] y

        Hard reset support (DSCC4_PCI_RST) [Y/n/?] y

    Frame Relay DLCI support (DLCI) [M/n/y/?] m

      Max DLCI per device (DLCI_MAX) [8] 8

    Granch SBNI12 Leased Line adapter support (SBNI) [M/n/y/?] m

      Multiple line feature support (SBNI_MULTILINE) [Y/n/?] y

  VMware VMXNET3 ethernet driver (VMXNET3) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * ISDN support

  *

  ISDN support (ISDN) [N/y/?] n

*

* Input device support

*

Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...) (INPUT) [Y/?] y

  Support for memoryless force-feedback devices (INPUT_FF_MEMLESS) [M/y/?] m

  Polled input device skeleton (INPUT_POLLDEV) [M/y/?] m

  Sparse keymap support library (INPUT_SPARSEKMAP) [M/y/?] m

  Matrix keymap support library (INPUT_MATRIXKMAP) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Userland interfaces

  *

  Mouse interface (INPUT_MOUSEDEV) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Provide legacy /dev/psaux device (INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX) [Y/n/?] y

    Horizontal screen resolution (INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X) [1024] 1024

    Vertical screen resolution (INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y) [768] 768

  Joystick interface (INPUT_JOYDEV) [M/n/y/?] m

  Event interface (INPUT_EVDEV) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Event debugging (INPUT_EVBUG) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Input Device Drivers

  *

  *

  * Keyboards

  *

  Keyboards (INPUT_KEYBOARD) [Y/n/?] y

    ADP5588/87 I2C QWERTY Keypad and IO Expander (KEYBOARD_ADP5588) [N/m/?] n

    ADP5585/ADP5589 I2C QWERTY Keypad and IO Expander (KEYBOARD_ADP5589) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    AT keyboard (KEYBOARD_ATKBD) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Atmel AT42QT1070 Touch Sensor Chip (KEYBOARD_QT1070) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Atmel AT42QT2160 Touch Sensor Chip (KEYBOARD_QT2160) [N/m/?] n

    DECstation/VAXstation LK201/LK401 keyboard (KEYBOARD_LKKBD) [M/n/y/?] m

    TCA6416/TCA6408A Keypad Support (KEYBOARD_TCA6416) [N/m/?] n

    TCA8418 Keypad Support (KEYBOARD_TCA8418) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    LM8323 keypad chip (KEYBOARD_LM8323) [N/m/?] n

    LM8333 keypad chip (KEYBOARD_LM8333) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Maxim MAX7359 Key Switch Controller (KEYBOARD_MAX7359) [N/m/?] n

    MELFAS MCS Touchkey (KEYBOARD_MCS) [N/m/?] n

    Freescale MPR121 Touchkey (KEYBOARD_MPR121) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Newton keyboard (KEYBOARD_NEWTON) [M/n/y/?] m

    OpenCores Keyboard Controller (KEYBOARD_OPENCORES) [N/m/y/?] n

    Stowaway keyboard (KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY) [M/n/y/?] m

    Sun Type 4 and Type 5 keyboard (KEYBOARD_SUNKBD) [M/n/y/?] m

    XT keyboard (KEYBOARD_XTKBD) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Mice

  *

  Mice (INPUT_MOUSE) [Y/n/?] y

    PS/2 mouse (MOUSE_PS2) [Y/n/m/?] y

      Elantech PS/2 protocol extension (MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH) [N/y/?] n

      Sentelic Finger Sensing Pad PS/2 protocol extension (MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC) [N/y/?] n

      eGalax TouchKit PS/2 protocol extension (MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT) [Y/n/?] y

    Serial mouse (MOUSE_SERIAL) [M/n/y/?] m

    Apple USB Touchpad support (MOUSE_APPLETOUCH) [M/n/y/?] m

    Apple USB BCM5974 Multitouch trackpad support (MOUSE_BCM5974) [N/m/y/?] n

    Cypress APA I2C Trackpad support (MOUSE_CYAPA) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    ELAN I2C Touchpad support (MOUSE_ELAN_I2C) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    DEC VSXXX-AA/GA mouse and VSXXX-AB tablet (MOUSE_VSXXXAA) [N/m/y/?] n

    Synaptics I2C Touchpad support (MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C) [N/m/?] n

    Synaptics USB device support (MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Joysticks/Gamepads

  *

  Joysticks/Gamepads (INPUT_JOYSTICK) [Y/n/?] y

    Classic PC analog joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_ANALOG) [M/n/y/?] m

    Assassin 3D and MadCatz Panther devices (JOYSTICK_A3D) [M/n/y/?] m

    Logitech ADI digital joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_ADI) [M/n/y/?] m

    Creative Labs Blaster Cobra gamepad (JOYSTICK_COBRA) [M/n/y/?] m

    Genius Flight2000 Digital joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_GF2K) [M/n/y/?] m

    Gravis GrIP joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_GRIP) [M/n/y/?] m

    Gravis GrIP MultiPort (JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP) [M/n/y/?] m

    Guillemot joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT) [M/n/y/?] m

    InterAct digital joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_INTERACT) [M/n/y/?] m

    Microsoft SideWinder digital joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER) [M/n/y/?] m

    ThrustMaster DirectConnect joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_TMDC) [M/n/y/?] m

    I-Force devices (JOYSTICK_IFORCE) [M/n/y/?] m

      I-Force USB joysticks and wheels (JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB) [Y/n/?] y

      I-Force Serial joysticks and wheels (JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232) [Y/n/?] y

    Logitech WingMan Warrior joystick (JOYSTICK_WARRIOR) [M/n/y/?] m

    LogiCad3d Magellan/SpaceMouse 6dof controllers (JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN) [M/n/y/?] m

    SpaceTec SpaceOrb/Avenger 6dof controllers (JOYSTICK_SPACEORB) [M/n/y/?] m

    SpaceTec SpaceBall 6dof controllers (JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL) [M/n/y/?] m

    Gravis Stinger gamepad (JOYSTICK_STINGER) [M/n/y/?] m

    Twiddler as a joystick (JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY) [M/n/y/?] m

    5-byte Zhenhua RC transmitter (JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA) [N/m/y/?] n

    Multisystem, Sega Genesis, Saturn joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_DB9) [M/n/?] m

    Multisystem, NES, SNES, N64, PSX joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_GAMECON) [M/n/?] m

    Multisystem joysticks via TurboGraFX device (JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX) [M/n/?] m

    Austria Microsystem AS5011 joystick (JOYSTICK_AS5011) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Gameport data dumper (JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP) [M/n/y/?] m

    X-Box gamepad support (JOYSTICK_XPAD) [M/n/y/?] m

      X-Box gamepad rumble support (JOYSTICK_XPAD_FF) [Y/n/?] y

      LED Support for Xbox360 controller 'BigX' LED (JOYSTICK_XPAD_LEDS) [Y/n/?] y

    Walkera WK-0701 RC transmitter (JOYSTICK_WALKERA0701) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Tablets

  *

  Tablets (INPUT_TABLET) [Y/n/?] y

    Acecad Flair tablet support (USB) (TABLET_USB_ACECAD) [M/n/y/?] m

    Aiptek 6000U/8000U and Genius G_PEN tablet support (USB) (TABLET_USB_AIPTEK) [M/n/y/?] m

    GTCO CalComp/InterWrite USB Support (TABLET_USB_GTCO) [M/n/?] m

    Hanwang Art Master III tablet support (USB) (TABLET_USB_HANWANG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    KB Gear JamStudio tablet support (USB) (TABLET_USB_KBTAB) [M/n/y/?] m

    Wacom protocol 4 serial tablet support (TABLET_SERIAL_WACOM4) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Touchscreens

  *

  Touchscreens (INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN) [Y/n/?] y

    Analog Devices AD7879-1/AD7889-1 touchscreen interface (TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879) [N/m/y/?] n

    Atmel mXT I2C Touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_ATMEL_MXT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    BU21013 based touch panel controllers (TOUCHSCREEN_BU21013) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Cypress TTSP touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_CYTTSP_CORE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Cypress TrueTouch Gen4 Touchscreen Driver (TOUCHSCREEN_CYTTSP4_CORE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Dynapro serial touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_DYNAPRO) [N/m/y/?] n

    Hampshire serial touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_HAMPSHIRE) [N/m/y/?] n

    EETI touchscreen panel support (TOUCHSCREEN_EETI) [N/m/?] n

    Fujitsu serial touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU) [M/n/y/?] m

    Goodix I2C touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_GOODIX) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Ilitek ILI210X based touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_ILI210X) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Gunze AHL-51S touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Elan eKTH I2C touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_ELAN) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Elo serial touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_ELO) [M/n/y/?] m

    Wacom W8001 penabled serial touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001) [N/m/y/?] n

    Wacom Tablet support (I2C) (TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_I2C) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    MAX11801 based touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_MAX11801) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    MELFAS MCS-5000 touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_MCS5000) [N/m/?] n

    MELFAS MMS114 touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_MMS114) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    MicroTouch serial touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH) [M/n/y/?] m

    iNexio serial touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_INEXIO) [N/m/y/?] n

    ICS MicroClock MK712 touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_MK712) [M/n/y/?] m

    Penmount serial touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT) [M/n/y/?] m

    EDT FocalTech FT5x06 I2C Touchscreen support (TOUCHSCREEN_EDT_FT5X06) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Touchright serial touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT) [M/n/y/?] m

    Touchwin serial touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN) [M/n/y/?] m

    PIXCIR I2C touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_PIXCIR) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Support for WM97xx AC97 touchscreen controllers (TOUCHSCREEN_WM97XX) [N/m/?] n

    USB Touchscreen Driver (TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Sahara TouchIT-213 touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHIT213) [N/m/y/?] n

    TSC-10/25/40 serial touchscreen support (TOUCHSCREEN_TSC_SERIO) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    TSC2007 based touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_TSC2007) [N/m/?] n

    Sitronix ST1232 touchscreen controllers (TOUCHSCREEN_ST1232) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Samsung SUR40 (Surface 2.0/PixelSense) touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_SUR40) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    TPS6507x based touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_TPS6507X) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Miscellaneous devices

  *

  Miscellaneous devices (INPUT_MISC) [Y/n/?] y

    Analog Devices AD714x Capacitance Touch Sensor (INPUT_AD714X) [N/m/y/?] n

    BMA150/SMB380 acceleration sensor support (INPUT_BMA150) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    NI Ettus Research USRP E3x0 Button support. (INPUT_E3X0_BUTTON) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    PC Speaker support (INPUT_PCSPKR) [M/n/y/?] m

    MMA8450 - Freescale's 3-Axis, 8/12-bit Digital Accelerometer (INPUT_MMA8450) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    MPU3050 Triaxial gyroscope sensor (INPUT_MPU3050) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Fujitsu Lifebook Application Panel buttons (INPUT_APANEL) [N/m/?] n

    x86 Atlas button interface (INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS) [M/n/y/?] m

    ATI / Philips USB RF remote control (INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2) [M/n/y/?] m

    Keyspan DMR USB remote control (INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Kionix KXTJ9 tri-axis digital accelerometer (INPUT_KXTJ9) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Griffin PowerMate and Contour Jog support (INPUT_POWERMATE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Yealink usb-p1k voip phone (INPUT_YEALINK) [M/n/y/?] m

    C-Media CM109 USB I/O Controller (INPUT_CM109) [N/m/y/?] n

    User level driver support (INPUT_UINPUT) [N/m/y/?] n

    PCF8574 Keypad input device (INPUT_PCF8574) [N/m/?] n

    Analog Devices ADXL34x Three-Axis Digital Accelerometer (INPUT_ADXL34X) [N/m/y/?] n

    IMS Passenger Control Unit driver (INPUT_IMS_PCU) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    VTI CMA3000 Tri-axis accelerometer (INPUT_CMA3000) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    IdeaPad Laptop Slidebar (INPUT_IDEAPAD_SLIDEBAR) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    TI DRV2667 haptics support (INPUT_DRV2667_HAPTICS) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

----------

## mathabstrction

* Hardware I/O ports

*

Serial I/O support (SERIO) [Y/?] y

i8042 PC Keyboard controller (SERIO_I8042) [Y/?] y

Serial port line discipline (SERIO_SERPORT) [M/y/?] m

ct82c710 Aux port controller (SERIO_CT82C710) [M/n/y/?] m

Parallel port keyboard adapter (SERIO_PARKBD) [M/n/?] m

PCI PS/2 keyboard and PS/2 mouse controller (SERIO_PCIPS2) [M/n/y/?] m

PS/2 driver library (SERIO_LIBPS2) [Y/?] y

Raw access to serio ports (SERIO_RAW) [N/m/y/?] n

Altera UP PS/2 controller (SERIO_ALTERA_PS2) [N/m/y/?] n

TQC PS/2 multiplexer (SERIO_PS2MULT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

ARC PS/2 support (SERIO_ARC_PS2) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Gameport support (GAMEPORT) [M/y/?] m

  Classic ISA and PnP gameport support (GAMEPORT_NS558) [M/n/?] m

  PDPI Lightning 4 gamecard support (GAMEPORT_L4) [M/n/?] m

  SB Live and Audigy gameport support (GAMEPORT_EMU10K1) [M/n/?] m

  ForteMedia FM801 gameport support (GAMEPORT_FM801) [M/n/?] m

*

* Character devices

*

Enable TTY (TTY) [Y/?] y

  Virtual terminal (VT) [Y/?] y

    Support for binding and unbinding console drivers (VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING) [Y/?] y

  Unix98 PTY support (UNIX98_PTYS) [Y/?] y

    Support multiple instances of devpts (DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES) [N/y/?] n

  Legacy (BSD) PTY support (LEGACY_PTYS) [N/y/?] n

  Non-standard serial port support (SERIAL_NONSTANDARD) [N/y/?] n

  HSDPA Broadband Wireless Data Card - Globe Trotter (NOZOMI) [N/m/y/?] n

  GSM MUX line discipline support (EXPERIMENTAL) (N_GSM) [N/m/y/?] n

  Trace data sink for MIPI P1149.7 cJTAG standard (TRACE_SINK) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

/dev/mem virtual device support (DEVMEM) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

/dev/kmem virtual device support (DEVKMEM) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Serial drivers

*

8250/16550 and compatible serial support (SERIAL_8250) [Y/m/?] y

  Support 8250_core.* kernel options (DEPRECATED) (SERIAL_8250_DEPRECATED_OPTIONS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Console on 8250/16550 and compatible serial port (SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE) [Y/n/?] y

  8250/16550 PCMCIA device support (SERIAL_8250_CS) [M/n/?] m

  Maximum number of 8250/16550 serial ports (SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS) [4] 4

  Number of 8250/16550 serial ports to register at runtime (SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS) [4] 4

  Extended 8250/16550 serial driver options (SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED) [Y/n/?] y

    Support more than 4 legacy serial ports (SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS) [Y/n/?] y

    Support for sharing serial interrupts (SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ) [Y/n/?] y

    Autodetect IRQ on standard ports (unsafe) (SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ) [N/y/?] n

    Support RSA serial ports (SERIAL_8250_RSA) [Y/n/?] y

Support for Synopsys DesignWare 8250 quirks (SERIAL_8250_DW) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Support for Fintek F81216A LPC to 4 UART (SERIAL_8250_FINTEK) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Non-8250 serial port support

*

Medfield High Speed UART support (SERIAL_MFD_HSU) [N/m/y] n

Digi International NEO and Classic PCI Support (SERIAL_JSM) [N/m/y/?] n

SCCNXP serial port support (SERIAL_SCCNXP) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

SC16IS7xx serial support (SERIAL_SC16IS7XX) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Altera JTAG UART support (SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART) [N/m/y/?] n

Altera UART support (SERIAL_ALTERA_UART) [N/m/y/?] n

ARC UART driver support (SERIAL_ARC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Comtrol RocketPort EXPRESS/INFINITY support (SERIAL_RP2) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Freescale lpuart serial port support (SERIAL_FSL_LPUART) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Parallel printer support (PRINTER) [N/m/?] n

Support for user-space parallel port device drivers (PPDEV) [M/n/?] m

*

* IPMI top-level message handler

*

IPMI top-level message handler (IPMI_HANDLER) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Hardware Random Number Generator Core support

*

Hardware Random Number Generator Core support (HW_RANDOM) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Timer IOMEM HW Random Number Generator support (HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel HW Random Number Generator support (HW_RANDOM_INTEL) [Y/n/m/?] y

  AMD HW Random Number Generator support (HW_RANDOM_AMD) [Y/n/m/?] y

  VIA HW Random Number Generator support (HW_RANDOM_VIA) [Y/n/m/?] y

/dev/nvram support (NVRAM) [M/y/?] m

Siemens R3964 line discipline (R3964) [N/m/y/?] n

Applicom intelligent fieldbus card support (APPLICOM) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* PCMCIA character devices

*

SyncLink PC Card support (SYNCLINK_CS) [N/m/?] n

Omnikey Cardman 4000 support (CARDMAN_4000) [N/m/?] n

Omnikey CardMan 4040 support (CARDMAN_4040) [N/m/?] n

IPWireless 3G UMTS PCMCIA card support (IPWIRELESS) [N/m/?] n

ACP Modem (Mwave) support (MWAVE) [M/n/y/?] m

RAW driver (/dev/raw/rawN) (RAW_DRIVER) [N/m/y/?] n

HPET - High Precision Event Timer (HPET) [N/y/?] n

Hangcheck timer (HANGCHECK_TIMER) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* TPM Hardware Support

*

TPM Hardware Support (TCG_TPM) [N/m/y/?] n

Telecom clock driver for ATCA SBC (TELCLOCK) [N/m/y/?] n

Xillybus generic FPGA interface (XILLYBUS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* I2C Hardware Bus support

*

*

* PC SMBus host controller drivers

*

ALI 1535 (I2C_ALI1535) [M/n/?] m

ALI 1563 (I2C_ALI1563) [M/n/?] m

ALI 15x3 (I2C_ALI15X3) [M/n/?] m

AMD 756/766/768/8111 and nVidia nForce (I2C_AMD756) [M/n/?] m

  SMBus multiplexing on the Tyan S4882 (I2C_AMD756_S4882) [M/n/?] m

AMD 8111 (I2C_AMD8111) [M/n/?] m

Intel 82801 (ICH/PCH) (I2C_I801) [M/n/?] m

Intel SCH SMBus 1.0 (I2C_ISCH) [N/m/?] n

Intel iSMT SMBus Controller (I2C_ISMT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Intel PIIX4 and compatible (ATI/AMD/Serverworks/Broadcom/SMSC) (I2C_PIIX4) [M/n/?] m

Nvidia nForce2, nForce3 and nForce4 (I2C_NFORCE2) [M/n/?] m

  SMBus multiplexing on the Tyan S4985 (I2C_NFORCE2_S4985) [N/m/?] n

SiS 5595 (I2C_SIS5595) [M/n/?] m

SiS 630/730/964 (I2C_SIS630) [M/n/?] m

SiS 96x (I2C_SIS96X) [M/n/?] m

VIA VT82C586B (I2C_VIA) [M/n/?] m

VIA VT82C596/82C686/82xx and CX700/VX8xx/VX900 (I2C_VIAPRO) [M/n/?] m

*

* ACPI drivers

*

SMBus Control Method Interface (I2C_SCMI) [N/m/?] n

*

* I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

*

Synopsys DesignWare PCI (I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

OpenCores I2C Controller (I2C_OCORES) [M/n/?] m

PCA9564/PCA9665 as platform device (I2C_PCA_PLATFORM) [N/m/?] n

Simtec Generic I2C interface (I2C_SIMTEC) [M/n/?] m

Xilinx I2C Controller (I2C_XILINX) [N/m/?] n

*

* External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

*

Diolan U2C-12 USB adapter (I2C_DIOLAN_U2C) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Parallel port adapter (I2C_PARPORT) [M/n/?] m

Parallel port adapter (light) (I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT) [N/m/?] n

RobotFuzz Open Source InterFace USB adapter (I2C_ROBOTFUZZ_OSIF) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

TAOS evaluation module (I2C_TAOS_EVM) [M/n/?] m

Tiny-USB adapter (I2C_TINY_USB) [M/n/?] m

*

* Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

*

*

* I2C support

*

I2C support (I2C) [M/y/?] m

  Enable compatibility bits for old user-space (I2C_COMPAT) [Y/n/?] y

  I2C device interface (I2C_CHARDEV) [M/n/?] m

  I2C bus multiplexing support (I2C_MUX) [N/m/?] n

  Autoselect pertinent helper modules (I2C_HELPER_AUTO) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * I2C Hardware Bus support

  *

  *

  * PC SMBus host controller drivers

  *

  ALI 1535 (I2C_ALI1535) [M/n/?] m

  ALI 1563 (I2C_ALI1563) [M/n/?] m

  ALI 15x3 (I2C_ALI15X3) [M/n/?] m

  AMD 756/766/768/8111 and nVidia nForce (I2C_AMD756) [M/n/?] m

    SMBus multiplexing on the Tyan S4882 (I2C_AMD756_S4882) [M/n/?] m

  AMD 8111 (I2C_AMD8111) [M/n/?] m

  Intel 82801 (ICH/PCH) (I2C_I801) [M/n/?] m

  Intel SCH SMBus 1.0 (I2C_ISCH) [N/m/?] n

  Intel iSMT SMBus Controller (I2C_ISMT) [N/m/?] n

  Intel PIIX4 and compatible (ATI/AMD/Serverworks/Broadcom/SMSC) (I2C_PIIX4) [M/n/?] m

  Nvidia nForce2, nForce3 and nForce4 (I2C_NFORCE2) [M/n/?] m

    SMBus multiplexing on the Tyan S4985 (I2C_NFORCE2_S4985) [N/m/?] n

  SiS 5595 (I2C_SIS5595) [M/n/?] m

  SiS 630/730/964 (I2C_SIS630) [M/n/?] m

  SiS 96x (I2C_SIS96X) [M/n/?] m

  VIA VT82C586B (I2C_VIA) [M/n/?] m

  VIA VT82C596/82C686/82xx and CX700/VX8xx/VX900 (I2C_VIAPRO) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * ACPI drivers

  *

  SMBus Control Method Interface (I2C_SCMI) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

  *

  Synopsys DesignWare PCI (I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI) [N/m/?] n

  OpenCores I2C Controller (I2C_OCORES) [M/n/?] m

  PCA9564/PCA9665 as platform device (I2C_PCA_PLATFORM) [N/m/?] n

  Simtec Generic I2C interface (I2C_SIMTEC) [M/n/?] m

  Xilinx I2C Controller (I2C_XILINX) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

  *

  Diolan U2C-12 USB adapter (I2C_DIOLAN_U2C) [N/m/?] n

  Parallel port adapter (I2C_PARPORT) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port adapter (light) (I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT) [N/m/?] n

  RobotFuzz Open Source InterFace USB adapter (I2C_ROBOTFUZZ_OSIF) [N/m/?] n

  TAOS evaluation module (I2C_TAOS_EVM) [M/n/?] m

  Tiny-USB adapter (I2C_TINY_USB) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

  *

  I2C/SMBus Test Stub (I2C_STUB) [N/m/?] n

  I2C slave support (I2C_SLAVE) [N/y] (NEW) 

  I2C Core debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_CORE) [N/y/?] n

  I2C Algorithm debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_ALGO) [N/y/?] n

  I2C Bus debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_BUS) [N/y/?] n

*

* SPMI support

*

SPMI support (SPMI) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* HSI support

*

HSI support (HSI) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* PPS support

*

PPS support (PPS) [M/y/?] m

  PPS debugging messages (PPS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * PPS clients support

  *

  Kernel timer client (Testing client, use for debug) (PPS_CLIENT_KTIMER) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  PPS line discipline (PPS_CLIENT_LDISC) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Parallel port PPS client (PPS_CLIENT_PARPORT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  PPS client using GPIO (PPS_CLIENT_GPIO) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

* PPS generators support

*

*

* PTP clock support

*

PTP clock support (PTP_1588_CLOCK) [M/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Enable PHYLIB and NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING to see the additional clocks.

*

*

* Power supply class support

*

Power supply class support (POWER_SUPPLY) [Y/?] y

  Power supply debug (POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Generic PDA/phone power driver (PDA_POWER) [N/m/y/?] n

  Test power driver (TEST_POWER) [N/m/y/?] n

  DS2780 battery driver (BATTERY_DS2780) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  DS2781 battery driver (BATTERY_DS2781) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  DS2782/DS2786 standalone gas-gauge (BATTERY_DS2782) [N/m/?] n

  SBS Compliant gas gauge (BATTERY_SBS) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  BQ27x00 battery driver (BATTERY_BQ27x00) [N/m/?] n

  Maxim MAX17040 Fuel Gauge (BATTERY_MAX17040) [N/m/?] n

  Maxim MAX17042/17047/17050/8997/8966 Fuel Gauge (BATTERY_MAX17042) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  MAX8903 Battery DC-DC Charger for USB and Adapter Power (CHARGER_MAX8903) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  TI/National Semiconductor LP8727 charger driver (CHARGER_LP8727) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  TI BQ2415x battery charger driver (CHARGER_BQ2415X) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Summit Microelectronics SMB347 Battery Charger (CHARGER_SMB347) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  LTC2941/LTC2943 Battery Gauge Driver (BATTERY_GAUGE_LTC2941) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Board level reset or power off

  *

  Board level reset or power off (POWER_RESET) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Adaptive Voltage Scaling class support

*

Adaptive Voltage Scaling class support (POWER_AVS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Hardware Monitoring support

*

Hardware Monitoring support (HWMON) [Y/m/?] y

  Hardware Monitoring Chip debugging messages (HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP) [N/y/?] n

  *

----------

## mathabstrction

* Native drivers

  *

  Abit uGuru (rev 1 & 2) (SENSORS_ABITUGURU) [M/n/y/?] m

  Abit uGuru (rev 3) (SENSORS_ABITUGURU3) [M/n/y/?] m

  Analog Devices AD7414 (SENSORS_AD7414) [N/m/?] n

  Analog Devices AD7416, AD7417 and AD7418 (SENSORS_AD7418) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADM1021 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1021) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADM1025 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1025) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADM1026 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1026) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADM1029 (SENSORS_ADM1029) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADM1031 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1031) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADM9240 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM9240) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADT7410/ADT7420 (SENSORS_ADT7410) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Analog Devices ADT7411 (SENSORS_ADT7411) [N/m/?] n

  Analog Devices ADT7462 (SENSORS_ADT7462) [N/m/?] n

  Analog Devices ADT7470 (SENSORS_ADT7470) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADT7473, ADT7475, ADT7476 and ADT7490 (SENSORS_ADT7475) [N/m/?] n

  Andigilog aSC7621 (SENSORS_ASC7621) [N/m/?] n

  AMD Athlon64/FX or Opteron temperature sensor (SENSORS_K8TEMP) [M/n/y/?] m

  AMD Family 10h+ temperature sensor (SENSORS_K10TEMP) [N/m/y/?] n

  AMD Family 15h processor power (SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Apple SMC (Motion sensor, light sensor, keyboard backlight) (SENSORS_APPLESMC) [M/n/y/?] m

  Asus ASB100 Bach (SENSORS_ASB100) [M/n/?] m

  Attansic ATXP1 VID controller (SENSORS_ATXP1) [M/n/?] m

  Dallas Semiconductor DS620 (SENSORS_DS620) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Dallas Semiconductor DS1621 and compatibles (SENSORS_DS1621) [M/n/?] m

  FB-DIMM AMB temperature sensor on Intel 5000 series chipsets (SENSORS_I5K_AMB) [M/n/y/?] m

  Fintek F71805F/FG, F71806F/FG and F71872F/FG (SENSORS_F71805F) [M/n/y/?] m

  Fintek F71882FG and compatibles (SENSORS_F71882FG) [M/n/y/?] m

  Fintek F75375S/SP, F75373 and F75387 (SENSORS_F75375S) [M/n/?] m

  Fujitsu Siemens Computers sensor chips (SENSORS_FSCHMD) [M/n/?] m

  Genesys Logic GL518SM (SENSORS_GL518SM) [M/n/?] m

  Genesys Logic GL520SM (SENSORS_GL520SM) [M/n/?] m

  GMT G760A (SENSORS_G760A) [N/m/?] n

  GMT G762 and G763 (SENSORS_G762) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Honeywell Humidicon HIH-6130 humidity/temperature sensor (SENSORS_HIH6130) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Intel 5500/5520/X58 temperature sensor (SENSORS_I5500) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Intel Core/Core2/Atom temperature sensor (SENSORS_CORETEMP) [M/n/y/?] m

  ITE IT87xx and compatibles (SENSORS_IT87) [M/n/y/?] m

  JEDEC JC42.4 compliant memory module temperature sensors (SENSORS_JC42) [N/m/?] n

  Lattice POWR1220 Power Monitoring (SENSORS_POWR1220) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Lineage Compact Power Line Power Entry Module (SENSORS_LINEAGE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Linear Technology LTC2945 (SENSORS_LTC2945) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Linear Technology LTC4151 (SENSORS_LTC4151) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Linear Technology LTC4215 (SENSORS_LTC4215) [N/m/?] n

  Linear Technology LTC4222 (SENSORS_LTC4222) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Linear Technology LTC4245 (SENSORS_LTC4245) [N/m/?] n

  Linear Technology LTC4260 (SENSORS_LTC4260) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Linear Technology LTC4261 (SENSORS_LTC4261) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Maxim MAX16065 System Manager and compatibles (SENSORS_MAX16065) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Maxim MAX1619 sensor chip (SENSORS_MAX1619) [M/n/?] m

  Maxim MAX1668 and compatibles (SENSORS_MAX1668) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Maxim MAX197 and compatibles (SENSORS_MAX197) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Maxim MAX6639 sensor chip (SENSORS_MAX6639) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Maxim MAX6642 sensor chip (SENSORS_MAX6642) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Maxim MAX6650 sensor chip (SENSORS_MAX6650) [M/n/?] m

  Maxim MAX6697 and compatibles (SENSORS_MAX6697) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Measurement Specialties HTU21D humidity/temperature sensors (SENSORS_HTU21) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Microchip MCP3021 and compatibles (SENSORS_MCP3021) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  National Semiconductor LM63 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM63) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM73 (SENSORS_LM73) [N/m/?] n

  National Semiconductor LM75 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM75) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM77 (SENSORS_LM77) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM78 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM78) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM80 and LM96080 (SENSORS_LM80) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM83 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM83) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM85 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM85) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM87 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM87) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM90 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM90) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM92 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM92) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM93 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM93) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM95234 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM95234) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  National Semiconductor LM95241 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM95241) [N/m/?] n

  National Semiconductor LM95245 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM95245) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  National Semiconductor PC87360 family (SENSORS_PC87360) [M/n/y/?] m

  National Semiconductor PC87427 (SENSORS_PC87427) [M/n/y/?] m

  NTC thermistor support from Murata (SENSORS_NTC_THERMISTOR) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Nuvoton NCT6683D (SENSORS_NCT6683) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Nuvoton NCT6775F and compatibles (SENSORS_NCT6775) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Nuvoton NCT7802Y (SENSORS_NCT7802) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Philips PCF8591 ADC/DAC (SENSORS_PCF8591) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * PMBus support

  *

  PMBus support (PMBUS) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Sensiron humidity and temperature sensors. SHT21 and compat. (SENSORS_SHT21) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Sensiron humidity and temperature sensors. SHTC1 and compat. (SENSORS_SHTC1) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. SiS5595 (SENSORS_SIS5595) [M/n/y/?] m

  SMSC DME1737, SCH311x and compatibles (SENSORS_DME1737) [M/n/?] m

  SMSC EMC1403/23 thermal sensor (SENSORS_EMC1403) [N/m/?] n

  SMSC EMC2103 (SENSORS_EMC2103) [N/m/?] n

  SMSC EMC6W201 (SENSORS_EMC6W201) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  SMSC LPC47M10x and compatibles (SENSORS_SMSC47M1) [M/n/y/?] m

  SMSC LPC47M192 and compatibles (SENSORS_SMSC47M192) [M/n/?] m

  SMSC LPC47B397-NC (SENSORS_SMSC47B397) [M/n/y/?] m

  Summit Microelectronics SMM665 (SENSORS_SMM665) [N/m/?] n

  Texas Instruments ADC128D818 (SENSORS_ADC128D818) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Texas Instruments ADS1015 (SENSORS_ADS1015) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Texas Instruments ADS7828 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADS7828) [N/m/?] n

  Texas Instruments AMC6821 (SENSORS_AMC6821) [N/m/?] n

  TI / Burr Brown INA209 (SENSORS_INA209) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Texas Instruments INA219 and compatibles (SENSORS_INA2XX) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Texas Instruments THMC50 / Analog Devices ADM1022 (SENSORS_THMC50) [M/n/?] m

  Texas Instruments TMP102 (SENSORS_TMP102) [N/m/?] n

  Texas Instruments TMP103 (SENSORS_TMP103) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Texas Instruments TMP401 and compatibles (SENSORS_TMP401) [N/m/?] n

  Texas Instruments TMP421 and compatible (SENSORS_TMP421) [N/m/?] n

  VIA CPU temperature sensor (SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP) [N/m/y/?] n

  VIA686A (SENSORS_VIA686A) [M/n/y/?] m

  VIA VT1211 (SENSORS_VT1211) [M/n/y/?] m

  VIA VT8231 (SENSORS_VT8231) [M/n/y/?] m

  Winbond W83781D, W83782D, W83783S, Asus AS99127F (SENSORS_W83781D) [M/n/?] m

  Winbond W83791D (SENSORS_W83791D) [M/n/?] m

  Winbond W83792D (SENSORS_W83792D) [M/n/?] m

  Winbond W83793 (SENSORS_W83793) [M/n/?] m

  Winbond/Nuvoton W83795G/ADG (SENSORS_W83795) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Winbond W83L785TS-S (SENSORS_W83L785TS) [M/n/?] m

  Winbond W83L786NG, W83L786NR (SENSORS_W83L786NG) [N/m/?] n

  Winbond W83627HF, W83627THF, W83637HF, W83687THF, W83697HF (SENSORS_W83627HF) [M/n/y/?] m

  Winbond W83627EHF/EHG/DHG/UHG, W83667HG, NCT6775F, NCT6776F (SENSORS_W83627EHF) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * ACPI drivers

  *

  ACPI 4.0 power meter (SENSORS_ACPI_POWER) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  ASUS ATK0110 (SENSORS_ATK0110) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Generic Thermal sysfs driver

*

Generic Thermal sysfs driver (THERMAL) [M/y/?] m

  Expose thermal sensors as hwmon device (THERMAL_HWMON) [N/y/?] n

  Default Thermal governor

  > 1. step_wise (THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_STEP_WISE) (NEW)

    2. fair_share (THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_FAIR_SHARE) (NEW)

    3. user_space (THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_USER_SPACE) (NEW)

  choice[1-3?]:   Fair-share thermal governor (THERMAL_GOV_FAIR_SHARE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Step_wise thermal governor (THERMAL_GOV_STEP_WISE) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Bang Bang thermal governor (THERMAL_GOV_BANG_BANG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  User_space thermal governor (THERMAL_GOV_USER_SPACE) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Thermal emulation mode support (THERMAL_EMULATION) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Intel PowerClamp idle injection driver (INTEL_POWERCLAMP) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  X86 package temperature thermal driver (X86_PKG_TEMP_THERMAL) [M/n/?] (NEW) 

  ACPI INT340X thermal drivers (INT340X_THERMAL) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Texas Instruments thermal drivers

  *

*

* Broadcom specific AMBA

*

BCMA support (BCMA) [M/y/?] (NEW) 

  Support for BCMA on PCI-host bus (BCMA_HOST_PCI) [Y/n] (NEW) 

  Support for BCMA in a SoC (BCMA_HOST_SOC) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  BCMA Broadcom GBIT MAC COMMON core driver (BCMA_DRIVER_GMAC_CMN) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  BCMA debugging (BCMA_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Multifunction device drivers

*

Broadcom BCM590xx PMUs (MFD_BCM590XX) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

ChromeOS Embedded Controller (MFD_CROS_EC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Diolan DLN2 support (MFD_DLN2) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Freescale MC13892 I2C interface (MFD_MC13XXX_I2C) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

HTC PASIC3 LED/DS1WM chip support (HTC_PASIC3) [N/m/y/?] n

Intel ICH LPC (LPC_ICH) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Intel SCH LPC (LPC_SCH) [N/m/y/?] n

Janz CMOD-IO PCI MODULbus Carrier Board (MFD_JANZ_CMODIO) [N/m/y/?] n

Kontron module PLD device (MFD_KEMPLD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

MEN 14F021P00 Board Management Controller Support (MFD_MENF21BMC) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Nano River Technologies Viperboard (MFD_VIPERBOARD) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Nokia Retu and Tahvo multi-function device (MFD_RETU) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

NXP PCF50633 (MFD_PCF50633) [N/m/?] n

RDC R-321x southbridge (MFD_RDC321X) [N/m/y/?] n

Realtek PCI-E card reader (MFD_RTSX_PCI) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Realtek USB card reader (MFD_RTSX_USB) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Ricoh RN5T5618 PMIC (MFD_RN5T618) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Silicon Laboratories 4761/64/68 AM/FM radio. (MFD_SI476X_CORE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Silicon Motion SM501 (MFD_SM501) [M/n/y/?] m

ST-Ericsson ABX500 Mixed Signal Circuit register functions (ABX500_CORE) [N/y/?] n

System Controller Register R/W Based on Regmap (MFD_SYSCON) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

TI ADC / Touch Screen chip support (MFD_TI_AM335X_TSCADC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

TI/National Semiconductor LP3943 MFD Driver (MFD_LP3943) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

TI TPS61050/61052 Boost Converters (TPS6105X) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

TI TPS6507x Power Management / Touch Screen chips (TPS6507X) [N/m/?] n

TI TPS65217 Power Management / White LED chips (MFD_TPS65217) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

TI TPS65218 Power Management chips (MFD_TPS65218) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

TI WL1273 FM radio (MFD_WL1273_CORE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

TI/National Semiconductor LM3533 Lighting Power chip (MFD_LM3533) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

VIA VX855/VX875 integrated south bridge (MFD_VX855) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Wolfson Microelectronics Arizona platform with I2C (MFD_ARIZONA_I2C) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Wolfson Microelectronics WM8994 (MFD_WM8994) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

* Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

*

Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM) [M/n/y/?] m

  Allow to specify an EDID data set instead of probing for it (DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * I2C encoder or helper chips

  *

  AV7511 encoder (DRM_I2C_ADV7511) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Chrontel ch7006 TV encoder (DRM_I2C_CH7006) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Silicon Image sil164 TMDS transmitter (DRM_I2C_SIL164) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  NXP Semiconductors TDA998X HDMI encoder (DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+ (DRM_TDFX) [M/n/?] m

  ATI Rage 128 (DRM_R128) [M/n/?] m

  ATI Radeon (DRM_RADEON) [M/n/?] m

    Enable userspace modesetting on radeon (DEPRECATED) (DRM_RADEON_UMS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Nouveau (NVIDIA) cards (DRM_NOUVEAU) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Intel I810 (DRM_I810) [M/n/?] m

  Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics (DRM_I915) [M/n/?] m

    Enable modesetting on intel by default (DRM_I915_KMS) [N/y/?] n

    Enable legacy fbdev support for the modesetting intel driver (DRM_I915_FBDEV) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    Enable preliminary support for prerelease Intel hardware by default (DRM_I915_PRELIMINARY_HW_SUPPORT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Matrox g200/g400 (DRM_MGA) [M/n/?] m

  SiS video cards (DRM_SIS) [M/n/?] m

  Via unichrome video cards (DRM_VIA) [M/n/?] m

  Savage video cards (DRM_SAVAGE) [M/n/?] m

*

* Direct Rendering Manager

*

*

* Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

*

Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM) [M/n/y/?] m

  Allow to specify an EDID data set instead of probing for it (DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * I2C encoder or helper chips

  *

  AV7511 encoder (DRM_I2C_ADV7511) [N/m/?] n

  Chrontel ch7006 TV encoder (DRM_I2C_CH7006) [N/m/?] n

  Silicon Image sil164 TMDS transmitter (DRM_I2C_SIL164) [N/m/?] n

  NXP Semiconductors TDA998X HDMI encoder (DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X) [N/m/?] n

  3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+ (DRM_TDFX) [M/n/?] m

  ATI Rage 128 (DRM_R128) [M/n/?] m

  ATI Radeon (DRM_RADEON) [M/n/?] m

    Enable userspace modesetting on radeon (DEPRECATED) (DRM_RADEON_UMS) [N/y/?] n

  Nouveau (NVIDIA) cards (DRM_NOUVEAU) [N/m/?] n

  Intel I810 (DRM_I810) [M/n/?] m

  Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics (DRM_I915) [M/n/?] m

    Enable modesetting on intel by default (DRM_I915_KMS) [N/y/?] n

    Enable legacy fbdev support for the modesetting intel driver (DRM_I915_FBDEV) [Y/n/?] y

    Enable preliminary support for prerelease Intel hardware by default (DRM_I915_PRELIMINARY_HW_SUPPORT) [N/y/?] n

  Matrox g200/g400 (DRM_MGA) [M/n/?] m

  SiS video cards (DRM_SIS) [M/n/?] m

  Via unichrome video cards (DRM_VIA) [M/n/?] m

  Savage video cards (DRM_SAVAGE) [M/n/?] m

DRM driver for VMware Virtual GPU (DRM_VMWGFX) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Intel GMA5/600 KMS Framebuffer (DRM_GMA500) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

DisplayLink (DRM_UDL) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

AST server chips (DRM_AST) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Kernel modesetting driver for MGA G200 server engines (DRM_MGAG200) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Cirrus driver for QEMU emulated device (DRM_CIRRUS_QEMU) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

QXL virtual GPU (DRM_QXL) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

DRM Support for bochs dispi vga interface (qemu stdvga) (DRM_BOCHS) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

* Display Panels

*

*

* Frame buffer Devices

*

*

* Support for frame buffer devices

*

Support for frame buffer devices (FB) [Y/m/?] y

  Enable firmware EDID (FIRMWARE_EDID) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Framebuffer foreign endianness support

*

Framebuffer foreign endianness support (FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN) [N/y/?] n

Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers (FB_MODE_HELPERS) [N/y/?] n

Enable Tile Blitting Support (FB_TILEBLITTING) [N/y/?] n

*

* Frame buffer hardware drivers

*

Cirrus Logic support (FB_CIRRUS) [N/m/y/?] n

Permedia2 support (FB_PM2) [N/m/y/?] n

CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support (FB_CYBER2000) [N/m/y/?] n

Arc Monochrome LCD board support (FB_ARC) [N/m/y/?] n

Asiliant (Chips) 69000 display support (FB_ASILIANT) [N/y/?] n

IMS Twin Turbo display support (FB_IMSTT) [N/y/?] n

VGA 16-color graphics support (FB_VGA16) [N/m/y/?] n

VESA VGA graphics support (FB_VESA) [Y/n/?] y

EFI-based Framebuffer Support (FB_EFI) [Y/n/?] y

N411 Apollo/Hecuba devkit support (FB_N411) [N/m/y/?] n

Hercules mono graphics support (FB_HGA) [N/m/y/?] n

OpenCores VGA/LCD core 2.0 framebuffer support (FB_OPENCORES) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support (FB_S1D13XXX) [N/m/y/?] n

nVidia Framebuffer Support (FB_NVIDIA) [N/m/y/?] n

nVidia Riva support (FB_RIVA) [N/m/y/?] n

Intel740 support (FB_I740) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Intel LE80578 (Vermilion) support (FB_LE80578) [N/m/y/?] n

Matrox acceleration (FB_MATROX) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI Radeon display support (FB_RADEON) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI Rage128 display support (FB_ATY128) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI Mach64 display support (FB_ATY) [N/m/y/?] n

S3 Trio/Virge support (FB_S3) [N/m/y/?] n

S3 Savage support (FB_SAVAGE) [N/m/y/?] n

SiS/XGI display support (FB_SIS) [N/m/y/?] n

NeoMagic display support (FB_NEOMAGIC) [N/m/y/?] n

IMG Kyro support (FB_KYRO) [N/m/y/?] n

3Dfx Banshee/Voodoo3/Voodoo5 display support (FB_3DFX) [N/m/y/?] n

3Dfx Voodoo Graphics (sst1) support (FB_VOODOO1) [N/m/y/?] n

VIA VT8623 support (FB_VT8623) [N/m/y/?] n

Trident/CyberXXX/CyberBlade support (FB_TRIDENT) [N/m/y/?] n

ARK 2000PV support (FB_ARK) [N/m/y/?] n

Permedia3 support (FB_PM3) [N/m/y/?] n

Fujitsu carmine frame buffer support (FB_CARMINE) [N/m/y/?] n

Silicon Motion SM501 framebuffer support (FB_SM501) [N/m/?] n

SMSC UFX6000/7000 USB Framebuffer support (FB_SMSCUFX) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Displaylink USB Framebuffer support (FB_UDL) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

Virtual Frame Buffer support (ONLY FOR TESTING!) (FB_VIRTUAL) [N/m/y/?] n

E-Ink Metronome/8track controller support (FB_METRONOME) [N/m/y/?] n

Fujitsu MB862xx GDC support (FB_MB862XX) [N/m/y/?] n

E-Ink Broadsheet/Epson S1D13521 controller support (FB_BROADSHEET) [N/m/y/?] n

AUO-K190X EPD controller support (FB_AUO_K190X) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Simple framebuffer support (FB_SIMPLE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Backlight & LCD device support

*

Backlight & LCD device support (BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT) [Y/?] y

  Lowlevel LCD controls (LCD_CLASS_DEVICE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Platform LCD controls (LCD_PLATFORM) [N/m/?] n

  Lowlevel Backlight controls (BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE) [M/y/?] m

    Generic (aka Sharp Corgi) Backlight Driver (BACKLIGHT_GENERIC) [M/n/?] m

    Apple Backlight Driver (BACKLIGHT_APPLE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Tabletkiosk Sahara Touch-iT Backlight Driver (BACKLIGHT_SAHARA) [N/m/?] n

    Backlight Driver for ADP8860/ADP8861/ADP8863 using WLED (BACKLIGHT_ADP8860) [N/m/?] n

    Backlight Driver for ADP8870 using WLED (BACKLIGHT_ADP8870) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Backlight Driver for LM3639 (BACKLIGHT_LM3639) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Sanyo LV5207LP Backlight (BACKLIGHT_LV5207LP) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Rohm BD6107 Backlight (BACKLIGHT_BD6107) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

* Console display driver support

*

VGA text console (VGA_CONSOLE) [Y/?] y

  Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM (VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK) [N/y/?] n

Initial number of console screen columns (DUMMY_CONSOLE_COLUMNS) [80] (NEW) 

Initial number of console screen rows (DUMMY_CONSOLE_ROWS) [25] (NEW) 

Framebuffer Console support (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE) [Y/m/?] y

  Map the console to the primary display device (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY) [Y/?] y

  Framebuffer Console Rotation (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION) [N/y/?] n

  Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations (FB_CON_DECOR) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

*

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND) [M/n/y/?] m

  Sequencer support (SND_SEQUENCER) [M/n/?] m

    Sequencer dummy client (SND_SEQ_DUMMY) [N/m/?] n

  OSS Mixer API (SND_MIXER_OSS) [M/n/?] m

  OSS PCM (digital audio) API (SND_PCM_OSS) [M/n/?] m

    OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system (SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS) [Y/n/?] y

  OSS Sequencer API (SND_SEQUENCER_OSS) [Y/n/?] y

  HR-timer backend support (SND_HRTIMER) [N/m/?] n

  Dynamic device file minor numbers (SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS) [Y/n/?] y

    Max number of sound cards (SND_MAX_CARDS) [32] (NEW) 

  Support old ALSA API (SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API) [Y/n/?] y

  Verbose procfs contents (SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS) [N/y/?] n

  Verbose printk (SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK) [N/y/?] n

  Debug (SND_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Generic sound devices

  *

  Generic sound devices (SND_DRIVERS) [Y/n/?] y

    PC-Speaker support (READ HELP!) (SND_PCSP) [N/m/?] n

    Dummy (/dev/null) soundcard (SND_DUMMY) [N/m/?] n

    Generic loopback driver (PCM) (SND_ALOOP) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Virtual MIDI soundcard (SND_VIRMIDI) [N/m/?] n

    MOTU MidiTimePiece AV multiport MIDI (SND_MTPAV) [N/m/?] n

    ESI Miditerminal 4140 driver (SND_MTS64) [M/n/?] m

    UART16550 serial MIDI driver (SND_SERIAL_U16550) [N/m/?] n

    Generic MPU-401 UART driver (SND_MPU401) [M/n/?] m

    Portman 2x4 driver (SND_PORTMAN2X4) [M/n/?] m

    AC97 Power-Saving Mode (SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * PCI sound devices

  *

  PCI sound devices (SND_PCI) [Y/n/?] y

    Analog Devices AD1889 (SND_AD1889) [M/n/?] m

    Avance Logic ALS300/ALS300+ (SND_ALS300) [M/n/?] m

    Avance Logic ALS4000 (SND_ALS4000) [M/n/?] m

    ALi M5451 PCI Audio Controller (SND_ALI5451) [M/n/?] m

    AudioScience ASIxxxx (SND_ASIHPI) [N/m/?] n

    ATI IXP AC97 Controller (SND_ATIIXP) [M/n/?] m

    ATI IXP Modem (SND_ATIIXP_MODEM) [M/n/?] m

    Aureal Advantage (SND_AU8810) [M/n/?] m

    Aureal Vortex (SND_AU8820) [M/n/?] m

    Aureal Vortex 2 (SND_AU8830) [M/n/?] m

    Emagic Audiowerk 2 (SND_AW2) [N/m/?] n

    Aztech AZF3328 / PCI168 (SND_AZT3328) [M/n/?] m

    Bt87x Audio Capture (SND_BT87X) [M/n/?] m

      Bt87x Audio overclocking (SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK) [N/y/?] n

    SB Audigy LS / Live 24bit (SND_CA0106) [M/n/?] m

    C-Media 8338, 8738, 8768, 8770 (SND_CMIPCI) [M/n/?] m

    C-Media 8786, 8787, 8788 (Oxygen) (SND_OXYGEN) [N/m/?] n

    Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4281 (SND_CS4281) [M/n/?] m

    Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4280/CS461x/CS462x/CS463x (SND_CS46XX) [M/n/?] m

      Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) New DSP support (SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP) [Y/n/?] y

    Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi (SND_CTXFI) [N/m/?] n

    (Echoaudio) Darla20 (SND_DARLA20) [M/n/?] m

    (Echoaudio) Gina20 (SND_GINA20) [M/n/?] m

    (Echoaudio) Layla20 (SND_LAYLA20) [M/n/?] m

    (Echoaudio) Darla24 (SND_DARLA24) [M/n/?] m

    (Echoaudio) Gina24 (SND_GINA24) [M/n/?] m

    (Echoaudio) Layla24 (SND_LAYLA24) [M/n/?] m

    (Echoaudio) Mona (SND_MONA) [M/n/?] m

    (Echoaudio) Mia (SND_MIA) [M/n/?] m

    (Echoaudio) 3G cards (SND_ECHO3G) [M/n/?] m

    (Echoaudio) Indigo (SND_INDIGO) [M/n/?] m

    (Echoaudio) Indigo IO (SND_INDIGOIO) [M/n/?] m

    (Echoaudio) Indigo DJ (SND_INDIGODJ) [M/n/?] m

    (Echoaudio) Indigo IOx (SND_INDIGOIOX) [N/m/?] n

    (Echoaudio) Indigo DJx (SND_INDIGODJX) [N/m/?] n

    Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS) (SND_EMU10K1) [M/n/?] m

    Emu10k1X (Dell OEM Version) (SND_EMU10K1X) [M/n/?] m

    (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1370 (SND_ENS1370) [M/n/?] m

    (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373 (SND_ENS1371) [M/n/?] m

    ESS ES1938/1946/1969 (Solo-1) (SND_ES1938) [M/n/?] m

    ESS ES1968/1978 (Maestro-1/2/2E) (SND_ES1968) [M/n/?] m

      Enable input device for es1968 volume buttons (SND_ES1968_INPUT) [N/y/?] n

    ForteMedia FM801 (SND_FM801) [M/n/?] m

    RME Hammerfall DSP Audio (SND_HDSP) [M/n/?] m

    RME Hammerfall DSP MADI/RayDAT/AIO (SND_HDSPM) [M/n/?] m

    ICEnsemble ICE1712 (Envy24) (SND_ICE1712) [M/n/?] m

    ICE/VT1724/1720 (Envy24HT/PT) (SND_ICE1724) [M/n/?] m

    Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller (SND_INTEL8X0) [M/n/?] m

    Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem (SND_INTEL8X0M) [M/n/?] m

    Korg 1212 IO (SND_KORG1212) [M/n/?] m

    Digigram Lola (SND_LOLA) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Digigram LX6464ES (SND_LX6464ES) [N/m/?] n

    ESS Allegro/Maestro3 (SND_MAESTRO3) [M/n/?] m

      Enable input device for maestro3 volume buttons (SND_MAESTRO3_INPUT) [N/y/?] n

    Digigram miXart (SND_MIXART) [M/n/?] m

    NeoMagic NM256AV/ZX (SND_NM256) [M/n/?] m

    Digigram PCXHR (SND_PCXHR) [M/n/?] m

    Conexant Riptide (SND_RIPTIDE) [M/n/?] m

    RME Digi32, 32/8, 32 PRO (SND_RME32) [M/n/?] m

    RME Digi96, 96/8, 96/8 PRO (SND_RME96) [M/n/?] m

    RME Digi9652 (Hammerfall) (SND_RME9652) [M/n/?] m

    Studio Evolution SE6X (SND_SE6X) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    S3 SonicVibes (SND_SONICVIBES) [M/n/?] m

    Trident 4D-Wave DX/NX; SiS 7018 (SND_TRIDENT) [M/n/?] m

    VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller (SND_VIA82XX) [M/n/?] m

    VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 based Modems (SND_VIA82XX_MODEM) [M/n/?] m

    Asus Virtuoso 66/100/200 (Xonar) (SND_VIRTUOSO) [N/m/?] n

    Digigram VX222 (SND_VX222) [M/n/?] m

    Yamaha YMF724/740/744/754 (SND_YMFPCI) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * HD-Audio

  *

  HD Audio PCI (SND_HDA_INTEL) [M/n/?] m

  Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver (SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE) [64] (NEW) 

  Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver (SND_HDA_HWDEP) [Y/n/?] y

  Allow dynamic codec reconfiguration (SND_HDA_RECONFIG) [N/y/?] n

  Support digital beep via input layer (SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP) [N/y/?] n

  Support jack plugging notification via input layer (SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK) [N/y/?] n

  Support initialization patch loading for HD-audio (SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER) [N/y/?] n

  Build Realtek HD-audio codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK) [M/n/?] m

  Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG) [M/n/?] m

  Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL) [M/n/?] m

  Build VIA HD-audio codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA) [M/n/?] m

  Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Build Cirrus Logic codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS) [M/n/?] m

  Build Conexant HD-audio codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT) [M/n/?] m

  Build Creative CA0110-IBG codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110) [M/n/?] m

  Build Creative CA0132 codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Build C-Media HD-audio codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA) [M/n/?] m

  Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054) [M/n/?] m

  Enable generic HD-audio codec parser (SND_HDA_GENERIC) [M/?] m

  Default time-out for HD-audio power-save mode (SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT) [0] 0

  *

  * USB sound devices

  *

  USB sound devices (SND_USB) [Y/n/?] y

    USB Audio/MIDI driver (SND_USB_AUDIO) [M/n/?] m

    Edirol UA-101/UA-1000 driver (SND_USB_UA101) [N/m/?] n

    Tascam US-122, US-224 and US-428 USB driver (SND_USB_USX2Y) [M/n/?] m

    Native Instruments USB audio devices (SND_USB_CAIAQ) [M/n/?] m

      enable input device for controllers (SND_USB_CAIAQ_INPUT) [Y/n/?] y

    Tascam US-122L USB driver (SND_USB_US122L) [N/m/?] n

    TerraTec DMX 6Fire USB (SND_USB_6FIRE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    M2Tech hiFace USB-SPDIF driver (SND_USB_HIFACE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Behringer BCD2000 MIDI driver (SND_BCD2000) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Line 6 POD USB support (SND_USB_POD) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Line 6 POD HD300/400/500 USB support (SND_USB_PODHD) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    TonePort GX, UX1 and UX2 USB support (SND_USB_TONEPORT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Variax Workbench USB support (SND_USB_VARIAX) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * PCMCIA sound devices

  *

  PCMCIA sound devices (SND_PCMCIA) [Y/n/?] y

    Digigram VXpocket (SND_VXPOCKET) [M/n/?] m

    Sound Core PDAudioCF (SND_PDAUDIOCF) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * ALSA for SoC audio support

  *

  ALSA for SoC audio support (SND_SOC) [M/n/?] m

    SoC Audio for the Atmel System-on-Chip (SND_ATMEL_SOC) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    *

    * SoC Audio for Freescale CPUs

    *

    *

    * Common SoC Audio options for Freescale CPUs:

    *

    Asynchronous Sample Rate Converter (ASRC) module support (SND_SOC_FSL_ASRC) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Synchronous Audio Interface (SAI) module support (SND_SOC_FSL_SAI) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Synchronous Serial Interface module support (SND_SOC_FSL_SSI) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Sony/Philips Digital Interface module support (SND_SOC_FSL_SPDIF) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Enhanced Serial Audio Interface (ESAI) module support (SND_SOC_FSL_ESAI) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Digital Audio Mux module support (SND_SOC_IMX_AUDMUX) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    ASoC Audio DSP Support for MID BYT Platform (SND_SOC_INTEL_BYTCR_RT5640_MACH) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    XTFPGA I2S master (SND_SOC_XTFPGA_I2S) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    *

    * CODEC drivers

    *

    Analog Devices ADAU1701 CODEC (SND_SOC_ADAU1701) [N/m] (NEW) 

    AKM AK4554 CODEC (SND_SOC_AK4554) [N/m] (NEW) 

    AKM AK4642 CODEC (SND_SOC_AK4642) [N/m] (NEW) 

    AKM AK5638 CODEC (SND_SOC_AK5386) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Realtek ALC5623 CODEC (SND_SOC_ALC5623) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Cirrus Logic CS35L32 CODEC (SND_SOC_CS35L32) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Cirrus Logic CS42L51 CODEC (I2C) (SND_SOC_CS42L51_I2C) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Cirrus Logic CS42L52 CODEC (SND_SOC_CS42L52) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Cirrus Logic CS42L56 CODEC (SND_SOC_CS42L56) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Cirrus Logic CS42L73 CODEC (SND_SOC_CS42L73) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Cirrus Logic CS4265 CODEC (SND_SOC_CS4265) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Cirrus Logic CS4270 CODEC (SND_SOC_CS4270) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Cirrus Logic CS4271 CODEC (I2C) (SND_SOC_CS4271_I2C) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Cirrus Logic CS42448/CS42888 CODEC (I2C) (SND_SOC_CS42XX8_I2C) [N/m] (NEW) 

    HDMI stub CODEC (SND_SOC_HDMI_CODEC) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Everest Semi ES8328 CODEC (SND_SOC_ES8328) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Texas Instruments PCM1681 CODEC (SND_SOC_PCM1681) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Texas Instruments PCM512x CODECs - I2C (SND_SOC_PCM512x_I2C) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Realtek ALC5631/RT5631 CODEC (SND_SOC_RT5631) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Freescale SGTL5000 CODEC (SND_SOC_SGTL5000) [N/m] (NEW) 

    SiRF SoC internal audio codec (SND_SOC_SIRF_AUDIO_CODEC) [N/m] (NEW) 

    S/PDIF CODEC (SND_SOC_SPDIF) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Analog Devices SSM2602 CODEC - I2C (SND_SOC_SSM2602_I2C) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Analog Devices ssm4567 amplifier driver support (SND_SOC_SSM4567) [N/m] (NEW) 

    STA326, STA328 and STA329 speaker amplifier (SND_SOC_STA32X) [N/m] (NEW) 

    STA350 speaker amplifier (SND_SOC_STA350) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Texas Instruments TAS2552 Mono Audio amplifier (SND_SOC_TAS2552) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Texas Instruments TAS5086 speaker amplifier (SND_SOC_TAS5086) [N/m] (NEW) 

    NXP Semiconductors TFA9879 amplifier (SND_SOC_TFA9879) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Texas Instruments TLV320AIC23 audio CODEC - I2C (SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23_I2C) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Texas Instruments TLV320AIC31xx CODECs (SND_SOC_TLV320AIC31XX) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Texas Instruments TLV320AIC3x CODECs (SND_SOC_TLV320AIC3X) [N/m] (NEW) 

    TI Headset/Mic detect and keypress chip (SND_SOC_TS3A227E) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Wolfson Microelectronics WM8510 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8510) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Wolfson Microelectronics WM8523 DAC (SND_SOC_WM8523) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Wolfson Microelectronics WM8523 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8580) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Wolfson Microelectronics WM8711 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8711) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Wolfson Microelectronics WM8728 DAC (SND_SOC_WM8728) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Wolfson Microelectronics WM8731 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8731) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Wolfson Microelectronics WM8737 ADC (SND_SOC_WM8737) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Wolfson Microelectronics WM8737 DAC (SND_SOC_WM8741) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Wolfson Microelectronics WM8750 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8750) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Wolfson Microelectronics WM8753 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8753) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Wolfson Microelectronics WM8776 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8776) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Wolfson Microelectronics WM8804 S/PDIF transceiver (SND_SOC_WM8804) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Wolfson Microelectronics WM8903 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8903) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Wolfson Microelectronics WM8962 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8962) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Wolfson Microelectronics WM8978 codec (SND_SOC_WM8978) [N/m] (NEW) 

    Texas Instruments TPA6130A2 headphone amplifier (SND_SOC_TPA6130A2) [N/m] (NEW) 

    ASoC Simple sound card support (SND_SIMPLE_CARD) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

* HID support

*

HID bus support (HID) [Y/m/?] y

  Battery level reporting for HID devices (HID_BATTERY_STRENGTH) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  /dev/hidraw raw HID device support (HIDRAW) [Y/n/?] y

  User-space I/O driver support for HID subsystem (UHID) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Generic HID driver (HID_GENERIC) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Special HID drivers

  *

  ACRUX game controller support (HID_ACRUX) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Apple infrared receiver (HID_APPLEIR) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Aureal (HID_AUREAL) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Betop Production Inc. force feedback support (HID_BETOP_FF) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Prodikeys PC-MIDI Keyboard support (HID_PRODIKEYS) [N/m/?] n

  DragonRise Inc. game controller (HID_DRAGONRISE) [N/m/y/?] n

  EMS Production Inc. force feedback support (HID_EMS_FF) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  ELECOM BM084 bluetooth mouse (HID_ELECOM) [N/m/y/?] n

  ELO USB 4000/4500 touchscreen (HID_ELO) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Holtek HID devices (HID_HOLTEK) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  MSI GT68xR LED support (HID_GT683R) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Huion tablets (HID_HUION) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Keytouch HID devices (HID_KEYTOUCH) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  KYE/Genius devices (HID_KYE) [N/m/y/?] n

  UC-Logic (HID_UCLOGIC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Waltop (HID_WALTOP) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Gyration remote control (HID_GYRATION) [M/n/y/?] m

  ION iCade arcade controller (HID_ICADE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Twinhan IR remote control (HID_TWINHAN) [N/m/y/?] n

  LC-Power (HID_LCPOWER) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Lenovo / Thinkpad devices (HID_LENOVO) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Logitech devices (HID_LOGITECH) [Y/?] y

    Logitech Unifying receivers full support (HID_LOGITECH_DJ) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Logitech HID++ devices support (HID_LOGITECH_HIDPP) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Logitech force feedback support (LOGITECH_FF) [N/y/?] n

    Logitech force feedback support (variant 2) (LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF) [N/y/?] n

    Logitech Flight System G940 force feedback support (LOGIG940_FF) [N/y/?] n

    Logitech wheels configuration and force feedback support (LOGIWHEELS_FF) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Apple Magic Mouse/Trackpad multi-touch support (HID_MAGICMOUSE) [N/m/y/?] n

  HID Multitouch panels (HID_MULTITOUCH) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  N-Trig touch screen (HID_NTRIG) [N/m/?] n

  Ortek PKB-1700/WKB-2000/Skycable wireless keyboard and mouse trackpad (HID_ORTEK) [N/m/y/?] n

  Pantherlord/GreenAsia game controller (HID_PANTHERLORD) [M/n/y/?] m

    Pantherlord force feedback support (PANTHERLORD_FF) [N/y/?] n

  Penmount touch device (HID_PENMOUNT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Petalynx Maxter remote control (HID_PETALYNX) [M/n/y/?] m

  PicoLCD (graphic version) (HID_PICOLCD) [N/m/y/?] n

  Plantronics USB HID Driver (HID_PLANTRONICS) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW) 

  Primax non-fully HID-compliant devices (HID_PRIMAX) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Roccat device support (HID_ROCCAT) [N/m/?] n

  Saitek (Mad Catz) non-fully HID-compliant devices (HID_SAITEK) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Samsung InfraRed remote control or keyboards (HID_SAMSUNG) [M/n/y/?] m

  Sony PS2/3/4 accessories (HID_SONY) [M/n/?] m

    Sony PS2/3/4 accessories force feedback support (SONY_FF) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Speedlink VAD Cezanne mouse support (HID_SPEEDLINK) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Steelseries SRW-S1 steering wheel support (HID_STEELSERIES) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Sunplus wireless desktop (HID_SUNPLUS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Synaptics RMI4 device support (HID_RMI) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  GreenAsia (Product ID 0x12) game controller support (HID_GREENASIA) [N/m/y/?] n

  SmartJoy PLUS PS2/USB adapter support (HID_SMARTJOYPLUS) [N/m/y/?] n

  TiVo Slide Bluetooth remote control support (HID_TIVO) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  TopSeed Cyberlink, BTC Emprex, Conceptronic remote control support (HID_TOPSEED) [N/m/y/?] n

  ThingM blink(1) USB RGB LED (HID_THINGM) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  ThrustMaster devices support (HID_THRUSTMASTER) [N/m/y/?] n

  Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support (USB) (HID_WACOM) [N/m/y/?] n

  Nintendo Wii / Wii U peripherals (HID_WIIMOTE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Xin-Mo non-fully compliant devices (HID_XINMO) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Zeroplus based game controller support (HID_ZEROPLUS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Zydacron remote control support (HID_ZYDACRON) [N/m/y/?] n

  HID Sensors framework support (HID_SENSOR_HUB) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* USB HID support

*

USB HID transport layer (USB_HID) [M/n/?] m

PID device support (HID_PID) [N/y/?] n

/dev/hiddev raw HID device support (USB_HIDDEV) [Y/n/?] y

*

* I2C HID support

*

HID over I2C transport layer (I2C_HID) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

* USB support

*

USB support (USB_SUPPORT) [Y/n/?] y

  Support for Host-side USB (USB) [M/y/?] m

    USB announce new devices (USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES) [Y/n/?] y

    *

    * Miscellaneous USB options

    *

    Enable USB persist by default (USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    Dynamic USB minor allocation (USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS) [N/y/?] n

    OTG support (USB_OTG) [N/y/?] n

    Rely on OTG and EH Targeted Peripherals List (USB_OTG_WHITELIST) [N/y/?] n

    USB 2.0 OTG FSM implementation (USB_OTG_FSM) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    USB Monitor (USB_MON) [N/m/?] n

    Support WUSB Cable Based Association (CBA) (USB_WUSB_CBAF) [N/m/?] n

    *

    * USB Host Controller Drivers

    *

    Cypress C67x00 HCD support (USB_C67X00_HCD) [N/m/?] n

    xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support (USB_XHCI_HCD) [M/n/?] m

    EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support (USB_EHCI_HCD) [M/n/?] m

      Root Hub Transaction Translators (USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT) [N/y/?] n

      Improved Transaction Translator scheduling (USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED) [N/y/?] n

    Generic EHCI driver for a platform device (USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM) [M/?] (NEW) m

    OXU210HP HCD support (USB_OXU210HP_HCD) [N/m/?] n

    ISP116X HCD support (USB_ISP116X_HCD) [M/n/?] m

    ISP1362 HCD support (USB_ISP1362_HCD) [N/m/?] n

    FUSBH200 HCD support (USB_FUSBH200_HCD) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    FOTG210 HCD support (USB_FOTG210_HCD) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    OHCI HCD (USB 1.1) support (USB_OHCI_HCD) [M/n/?] m

      OHCI support for PCI-bus USB controllers (USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI) [M/n/?] (NEW) 

      OHCI support for Broadcom SSB OHCI core (DEPRECATED) (USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB) [Y/n/?] y

      Generic OHCI driver for a platform device (USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM) [M/?] (NEW) m

    UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support (USB_UHCI_HCD) [M/n/?] m

    Elan U132 Adapter Host Controller (USB_U132_HCD) [M/n/?] m

    SL811HS HCD support (USB_SL811_HCD) [M/n/?] m

      partial ISO support (USB_SL811_HCD_ISO) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

      CF/PCMCIA support for SL811HS HCD (USB_SL811_CS) [M/n/?] m

    R8A66597 HCD support (USB_R8A66597_HCD) [M/n/?] m

    BCMA usb host driver (USB_HCD_BCMA) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    SSB usb host driver (USB_HCD_SSB) [M/?] (NEW) m

    HCD test mode support (USB_HCD_TEST_MODE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    *

    * USB Device Class drivers

    *

    USB Modem (CDC ACM) support (USB_ACM) [M/n/?] m

    USB Printer support (USB_PRINTER) [N/m/?] n

    USB Wireless Device Management support (USB_WDM) [N/m/?] n

    USB Test and Measurement Class support (USB_TMC) [N/m/?] n

    *

    * NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

    *

    *

    * also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

    *

    USB Mass Storage support (USB_STORAGE) [M/n/?] m

      USB Mass Storage verbose debug (USB_STORAGE_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

      Realtek Card Reader support (USB_STORAGE_REALTEK) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB) [M/n/?] m

      Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support (USB_STORAGE_FREECOM) [M/n/?] m

      ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support (USB_STORAGE_ISD200) [M/n/?] m

      USBAT/USBAT02-based storage support (USB_STORAGE_USBAT) [M/n/?] m

      SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia, including DPCM) support (USB_STORAGE_SDDR09) [M/n/?] m

      SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support (USB_STORAGE_SDDR55) [M/n/?] m

      Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader (USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT) [M/n/?] m

      Olympus MAUSB-10/Fuji DPC-R1 support (USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA) [M/n/?] m

      Support OneTouch Button on Maxtor Hard Drives (USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH) [N/m/?] n

      Support for Rio Karma music player (USB_STORAGE_KARMA) [M/n/?] m

      SAT emulation on Cypress USB/ATA Bridge with ATACB (USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB) [N/m/?] n

      USB ENE card reader support (USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      USB Attached SCSI (USB_UAS) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    *

    * USB Imaging devices

    *

    USB Mustek MDC800 Digital Camera support (USB_MDC800) [N/m/?] n

    Microtek X6USB scanner support (USB_MICROTEK) [N/m/?] n

    USB/IP support (USBIP_CORE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Inventra Highspeed Dual Role Controller (TI, ADI, ...) (USB_MUSB_HDRC) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  DesignWare USB3 DRD Core Support (USB_DWC3) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  DesignWare USB2 DRD Core Support (USB_DWC2) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  ChipIdea Highspeed Dual Role Controller (USB_CHIPIDEA) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  NXP ISP 1760/1761 support (USB_ISP1760) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * USB port drivers

  *

  USS720 parport driver (USB_USS720) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * USB Serial Converter support

  *

  USB Serial Converter support (USB_SERIAL) [M/n/?] m

    USB Generic Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_GENERIC) [Y/n/?] y

    USB Serial Simple Driver (USB_SERIAL_SIMPLE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    USB AIRcable Bluetooth Dongle Driver (USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE) [M/n/?] m

    USB ARK Micro 3116 USB Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_ARK3116) [M/n/?] m

    USB Belkin and Peracom Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_BELKIN) [N/m/?] n

    USB Winchiphead CH341 Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_CH341) [M/n/?] m

    USB ConnectTech WhiteHEAT Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT) [M/n/?] m

    USB Digi International AccelePort USB Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT) [N/m/?] n

    USB CP210x family of UART Bridge Controllers (USB_SERIAL_CP210X) [N/m/?] n

    USB Cypress M8 USB Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8) [N/m/?] n

    USB Empeg empeg-car Mark I/II Driver (USB_SERIAL_EMPEG) [N/m/?] n

    USB FTDI Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO) [N/m/?] n

    USB Handspring Visor / Palm m50x / Sony Clie Driver (USB_SERIAL_VISOR) [N/m/?] n

    USB PocketPC PDA Driver (USB_SERIAL_IPAQ) [N/m/?] n

    USB IR Dongle Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_IR) [N/m/?] n

    USB Inside Out Edgeport Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT) [N/m/?] n

    USB Inside Out Edgeport Serial Driver (TI devices) (USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI) [N/m/?] n

    USB Fintek F81232 Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_F81232) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    USB Garmin GPS driver (USB_SERIAL_GARMIN) [N/m/?] n

    USB IPWireless (3G UMTS TDD) Driver (USB_SERIAL_IPW) [M/n/?] m

    USB Infinity USB Unlimited Phoenix Driver (USB_SERIAL_IUU) [N/m/?] n

    USB Keyspan PDA Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA) [N/m/?] n

    USB Keyspan USA-xxx Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN) [N/m/?] n

    USB KL5KUSB105 (Palmconnect) Driver (USB_SERIAL_KLSI) [N/m/?] n

    USB KOBIL chipcard reader (USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT) [N/m/?] n

    USB MCT Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232) [N/m/?] n

    USB Metrologic Instruments USB-POS Barcode Scanner Driver (USB_SERIAL_METRO) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    USB Moschip 7720 Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_MOS7720) [M/n/?] m

      Support for parallel port on the Moschip 7715 (USB_SERIAL_MOS7715_PARPORT) [N/y/?] n

    USB Moschip 7840/7820 USB Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_MOS7840) [M/n/?] m

    USB Moxa UPORT Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_MXUPORT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    USB Navman GPS device (USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN) [M/n/?] m

    USB Prolific 2303 Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_PL2303) [N/m/?] n

    USB Ours Technology Inc. OTi-6858 USB To RS232 Bridge Controller (USB_SERIAL_OTI6858) [M/n/?] m

    USB Qualcomm Auxiliary Serial Port Driver (USB_SERIAL_QCAUX) [N/m/?] n

    USB Qualcomm Serial modem (USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM) [N/m/?] n

    USB SPCP8x5 USB To Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_SPCP8X5) [N/m/?] n

    USB Safe Serial (Encapsulated) Driver (USB_SERIAL_SAFE) [N/m] n

    USB Sierra Wireless Driver (USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS) [N/m/?] n

    USB Symbol Barcode driver (serial mode) (USB_SERIAL_SYMBOL) [N/m/?] n

    USB TI 3410/5052 Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_TI) [N/m/?] n

    USB REINER SCT cyberJack pinpad/e-com chipcard reader (USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK) [N/m/?] n

    USB Xircom / Entrega Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM) [N/m/?] n

    USB driver for GSM and CDMA modems (USB_SERIAL_OPTION) [M/n/?] m

    USB ZyXEL omni.net LCD Plus Driver (USB_SERIAL_OMNINET) [M/n/?] m

    USB Opticon Barcode driver (serial mode) (USB_SERIAL_OPTICON) [N/m/?] n

    Xsens motion tracker serial interface driver (USB_SERIAL_XSENS_MT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    USB-Wishbone adapter interface driver (USB_SERIAL_WISHBONE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    USB Quatech SSU-100 Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_SSU100) [N/m/?] n

    USB Quatech Serial Driver for USB 2 devices (USB_SERIAL_QT2) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    USB Debugging Device (USB_SERIAL_DEBUG) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * USB Miscellaneous drivers

  *

  EMI 6|2m USB Audio interface support (USB_EMI62) [N/m/?] n

  EMI 2|6 USB Audio interface support (USB_EMI26) [N/m/?] n

  ADU devices from Ontrak Control Systems (USB_ADUTUX) [M/n/?] m

----------

## mathabstrction

USB 7-Segment LED Display (USB_SEVSEG) [N/m/?] n

  USB Diamond Rio500 support (USB_RIO500) [N/m/?] n

  USB Lego Infrared Tower support (USB_LEGOTOWER) [N/m/?] n

  USB LCD driver support (USB_LCD) [N/m/?] n

  USB LED driver support (USB_LED) [N/m/?] n

  Cypress CY7C63xxx USB driver support (USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63) [N/m/?] n

  Cypress USB thermometer driver support (USB_CYTHERM) [N/m/?] n

  Siemens ID USB Mouse Fingerprint sensor support (USB_IDMOUSE) [N/m/?] n

  Elan PCMCIA CardBus Adapter USB Client (USB_FTDI_ELAN) [M/n/?] m

  Apple Cinema Display support (USB_APPLEDISPLAY) [M/n/?] m

  USB 2.0 SVGA dongle support (Net2280/SiS315) (USB_SISUSBVGA) [M/n/?] m

    Text console and mode switching support (USB_SISUSBVGA_CON) [Y/n/?] y

  USB LD driver (USB_LD) [N/m/?] n

  PlayStation 2 Trance Vibrator driver support (USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR) [M/n/?] m

  IO Warrior driver support (USB_IOWARRIOR) [M/n/?] m

  USB testing driver (USB_TEST) [N/m/?] n

  USB EHSET Test Fixture driver (USB_EHSET_TEST_FIXTURE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  iSight firmware loading support (USB_ISIGHTFW) [N/m/?] n

  USB YUREX driver support (USB_YUREX) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Functions for loading firmware on EZUSB chips (USB_EZUSB_FX2) [M/?] (NEW) m

  USB3503 HSIC to USB20 Driver (USB_HSIC_USB3503) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  USB Link Layer Test driver (USB_LINK_LAYER_TEST) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * USB DSL modem support

  *

  USB DSL modem support (USB_ATM) [M/n/?] m

    Speedtouch USB support (USB_SPEEDTOUCH) [M/n/?] m

    Conexant AccessRunner USB support (USB_CXACRU) [M/n/?] m

    ADI 930 and eagle USB DSL modem (USB_UEAGLEATM) [M/n/?] m

    Other USB DSL modem support (USB_XUSBATM) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * USB Physical Layer drivers

  *

  NOP USB Transceiver Driver (NOP_USB_XCEIV) [N/m/y/?] n

  NXP ISP1301 USB transceiver support (USB_ISP1301) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * USB Gadget Support

  *

  USB Gadget Support (USB_GADGET) [N/m/y/?] n

  USB LED Triggers (USB_LED_TRIG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* MMC/SD/SDIO card support

*

MMC/SD/SDIO card support (MMC) [M/n/y/?] m

  MMC debugging (MMC_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  MMC host clock gating (MMC_CLKGATE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * MMC/SD/SDIO Card Drivers

  *

  MMC block device driver (MMC_BLOCK) [M/n/?] m

    Number of minors per block device (MMC_BLOCK_MINORS) [8] (NEW) 

    Use bounce buffer for simple hosts (MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] y

  SDIO UART/GPS class support (SDIO_UART) [M/n/?] m

  MMC host test driver (MMC_TEST) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * MMC/SD/SDIO Host Controller Drivers

  *

  Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support (MMC_SDHCI) [M/n/?] m

    SDHCI support on PCI bus (MMC_SDHCI_PCI) [N/m/?] n

    SDHCI support for ACPI enumerated SDHCI controllers (MMC_SDHCI_ACPI) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    SDHCI platform and OF driver helper (MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM) [N/m/?] n

  Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC Card Interface support (MMC_WBSD) [M/n/?] m

  TI Flash Media MMC/SD Interface support (MMC_TIFM_SD) [M/n/?] m

  MMC/SD driver for Ricoh Bay1Controllers (MMC_SDRICOH_CS) [N/m/?] n

  ENE CB710 MMC/SD Interface support (MMC_CB710) [N/m/?] n

  VIA SD/MMC Card Reader Driver (MMC_VIA_SDMMC) [N/m/?] n

  VUB300 USB to SDIO/SD/MMC Host Controller support (MMC_VUB300) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  USB SD Host Controller (USHC) support (MMC_USHC) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Renesas USDHI6ROL0 SD/SDIO Host Controller support (MMC_USDHI6ROL0) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Toshiba Type A SD/MMC Card Interface Driver (MMC_TOSHIBA_PCI) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

* LED Support

*

LED Support (NEW_LEDS) [Y/?] y

  LED Class Support (LEDS_CLASS) [M/y/?] m

    LED Flash Class Support (LEDS_CLASS_FLASH) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * LED drivers

  *

  LCD Backlight driver for LM3530 (LEDS_LM3530) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  LED support for LM3642 Chip (LEDS_LM3642) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  LED driver for PCA9532 dimmer (LEDS_PCA9532) [N/m/?] n

  LED Support for N.S. LP3944 (Fun Light) I2C chip (LEDS_LP3944) [N/m/?] n

  LED Support for N.S. LP5521 LED driver chip (LEDS_LP5521) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  LED Support for TI/National LP5523/55231 LED driver chip (LEDS_LP5523) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  LED Support for TI LP5562 LED driver chip (LEDS_LP5562) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  LED Support for TI LP8501 LED driver chip (LEDS_LP8501) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  LED support for the TI LP8860 4 channel LED driver (LEDS_LP8860) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Mail LED on Clevo notebook (LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL) [N/m/?] n

  LED Support for PCA955x I2C chips (LEDS_PCA955X) [N/m/?] n

  LED support for PCA963x I2C chip (LEDS_PCA963X) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  LED driver for BD2802 RGB LED (LEDS_BD2802) [N/m/?] n

  LED driver for Intel NAS SS4200 series (LEDS_INTEL_SS4200) [N/m/?] n

  LED Support for TCA6507 I2C chip (LEDS_TCA6507) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  LED support for LM355x Chips, LM3554 and LM3556 (LEDS_LM355x) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * LED driver for blink(1) USB RGB LED is under Special HID drivers (HID_THINGM)

  *

  LED support for the BlinkM I2C RGB LED (LEDS_BLINKM) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * LED Triggers

  *

  *

  * LED Trigger support

  *

  LED Trigger support (LEDS_TRIGGERS) [Y/?] y

    LED Timer Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER) [M/n/y/?] m

    LED One-shot Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_ONESHOT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    LED Heartbeat Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT) [M/n/y/?] m

    LED backlight Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT) [N/m/y/?] n

    LED CPU Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_CPU) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    LED Default ON Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON) [N/m/y/?] n

    *

    * iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)

    *

    LED Transient Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_TRANSIENT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    LED Camera Flash/Torch Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_CAMERA) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* InfiniBand support

*

InfiniBand support (INFINIBAND) [M/n/?] m

  InfiniBand userspace MAD support (INFINIBAND_USER_MAD) [N/m/?] n

  InfiniBand userspace access (verbs and CM) (INFINIBAND_USER_ACCESS) [N/m/?] n

  Mellanox HCA support (INFINIBAND_MTHCA) [M/n/?] m

  QLogic HTX HCA support (INFINIBAND_IPATH) [M/n/?] m

  Intel PCIe HCA support (INFINIBAND_QIB) [N/m/?] n

  Ammasso 1100 HCA support (INFINIBAND_AMSO1100) [M/n/?] m

    Verbose debugging output (INFINIBAND_AMSO1100_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Chelsio RDMA Driver (INFINIBAND_CXGB3) [M/n/?] m

    Verbose debugging output (INFINIBAND_CXGB3_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Mellanox ConnectX HCA support (MLX4_INFINIBAND) [M/n/?] m

  Mellanox Connect-IB HCA support (MLX5_INFINIBAND) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  NetEffect RNIC Driver (INFINIBAND_NES) [N/m/?] n

  Emulex One Connect HCA support (INFINIBAND_OCRDMA) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  IP-over-InfiniBand (INFINIBAND_IPOIB) [M/n/?] m

    IP-over-InfiniBand Connected Mode support (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM) [Y/n/?] y

    IP-over-InfiniBand debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG) [Y/?] y

      IP-over-InfiniBand data path debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG_DATA) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

  iSCSI Extensions for RDMA (iSER) (INFINIBAND_ISER) [M/n/?] m

*

* Real Time Clock

*

Real Time Clock (RTC_CLASS) [Y/n/?] y

  Set system time from RTC on startup and resume (RTC_HCTOSYS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Set the RTC time based on NTP synchronization (RTC_SYSTOHC) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    RTC used to set the system time (RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE) [rtc0] (NEW) 

  RTC debug support (RTC_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * RTC interfaces

  *

  /sys/class/rtc/rtcN (sysfs) (RTC_INTF_SYSFS) [Y/n/?] y

  /proc/driver/rtc (procfs for rtcN) (RTC_INTF_PROC) [Y/n/?] y

  /dev/rtcN (character devices) (RTC_INTF_DEV) [Y/n/?] y

    RTC UIE emulation on dev interface (RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL) [Y/n/?] y

  Test driver/device (RTC_DRV_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * I2C RTC drivers

  *

  Abracon AB-RTCMC-32.768kHz-B5ZE-S3 (RTC_DRV_ABB5ZES3) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Dallas/Maxim DS1307/37/38/39/40, ST M41T00, EPSON RX-8025 (RTC_DRV_DS1307) [N/m/?] n

  Dallas/Maxim DS1374 (RTC_DRV_DS1374) [M/n/?] m

    Dallas/Maxim DS1374 watchdog timer (RTC_DRV_DS1374_WDT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Dallas/Maxim DS1672 (RTC_DRV_DS1672) [N/m/?] n

  Dallas/Maxim DS3232 (RTC_DRV_DS3232) [N/m/?] n

  Maxim MAX6900 (RTC_DRV_MAX6900) [M/n/?] m

  Ricoh R2025S/D, RS5C372A/B, RV5C386, RV5C387A (RTC_DRV_RS5C372) [N/m/?] n

  Intersil ISL1208 (RTC_DRV_ISL1208) [N/m/?] n

  Intersil ISL12022 (RTC_DRV_ISL12022) [N/m/?] n

  Intersil ISL12057 (RTC_DRV_ISL12057) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Xicor/Intersil X1205 (RTC_DRV_X1205) [N/m/?] n

  NXP PCF2127 (RTC_DRV_PCF2127) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  NXP PCF8523 (RTC_DRV_PCF8523) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Philips PCF8563/Epson RTC8564 (RTC_DRV_PCF8563) [N/m/?] n

  nxp PCF85063 (RTC_DRV_PCF85063) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Philips PCF8583 (RTC_DRV_PCF8583) [N/m/?] n

  ST M41T62/65/M41T80/81/82/83/84/85/87 and compatible (RTC_DRV_M41T80) [M/n/?] m

    ST M41T65/M41T80 series RTC watchdog timer (RTC_DRV_M41T80_WDT) [Y/n/?] y

  TI BQ32000 (RTC_DRV_BQ32K) [N/m/?] n

  Seiko Instruments S-35390A (RTC_DRV_S35390A) [N/m/?] n

  Ramtron FM3130 (RTC_DRV_FM3130) [N/m/?] n

  Epson RX-8581 (RTC_DRV_RX8581) [N/m/?] n

  Epson RX-8025SA/NB (RTC_DRV_RX8025) [N/m/?] n

  EM Microelectronic EM3027 (RTC_DRV_EM3027) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Micro Crystal RTC (RTC_DRV_RV3029C2) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * SPI RTC drivers

  *

  *

  * Platform RTC drivers

  *

  PC-style 'CMOS' (RTC_DRV_CMOS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Dallas DS1286 (RTC_DRV_DS1286) [N/m/y/?] n

  Dallas DS1511 (RTC_DRV_DS1511) [N/m/y/?] n

  Maxim/Dallas DS1553 (RTC_DRV_DS1553) [M/n/y/?] m

  Dallas/Maxim DS1685 Family (RTC_DRV_DS1685_FAMILY) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Maxim/Dallas DS1742/1743 (RTC_DRV_DS1742) [M/n/y/?] m

  Maxim/Dallas DS2404 (RTC_DRV_DS2404) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Simtek STK17TA8 (RTC_DRV_STK17TA8) [M/n/y/?] m

  ST M48T86/Dallas DS12887 (RTC_DRV_M48T86) [M/n/y/?] m

  ST M48T35 (RTC_DRV_M48T35) [N/m/y/?] n

  ST M48T59/M48T08/M48T02 (RTC_DRV_M48T59) [M/n/y/?] m

  Oki MSM6242 (RTC_DRV_MSM6242) [N/m/y/?] n

  TI BQ4802 (RTC_DRV_BQ4802) [N/m/y/?] n

  Ricoh RP5C01 (RTC_DRV_RP5C01) [N/m/y/?] n

  EM Microelectronic V3020 (RTC_DRV_V3020) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * on-CPU RTC drivers

  *

  APM X-Gene RTC (RTC_DRV_XGENE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * HID Sensor RTC drivers

  *

  HID Sensor Time (RTC_DRV_HID_SENSOR_TIME) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

* DMA Engine support

*

DMA Engine support (DMADEVICES) [Y/n/?] y

  DMA Engine debugging (DMADEVICES_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * DMA Devices

  *

  Intel MID DMA support for Peripheral DMA controllers (INTEL_MID_DMAC) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel I/OAT DMA support (INTEL_IOATDMA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Synopsys DesignWare AHB DMA support (DW_DMAC_CORE) [N/m/y] (NEW) 

  Synopsys DesignWare AHB DMA platform driver (DW_DMAC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Synopsys DesignWare AHB DMA PCI driver (DW_DMAC_PCI) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * DMA Clients

  *

  Async_tx: Offload support for the async_tx api (ASYNC_TX_DMA) [N/y/?] n

  DMA Test client (DMATEST) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Userspace I/O drivers

*

Userspace I/O drivers (UIO) [M/n/y/?] m

  generic Hilscher CIF Card driver (UIO_CIF) [M/n/?] m

  Userspace I/O platform driver with generic IRQ handling (UIO_PDRV_GENIRQ) [N/m/?] n

  Userspace platform driver with generic irq and dynamic memory (UIO_DMEM_GENIRQ) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  AEC video timestamp device (UIO_AEC) [N/m/?] n

  Automata Sercos III PCI card driver (UIO_SERCOS3) [N/m/?] n

  Generic driver for PCI 2.3 and PCI Express cards (UIO_PCI_GENERIC) [N/m/?] n

  Hilscher NetX Card driver (UIO_NETX) [N/m/?] n

  Humusoft MF624 DAQ PCI card driver (UIO_MF624) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

*

* Virtualization drivers

*

Virtualization drivers (VIRT_DRIVERS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Virtio drivers

*

PCI driver for virtio devices (VIRTIO_PCI) [N/m/y/?] n

Platform bus driver for memory mapped virtio devices (VIRTIO_MMIO) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers

*

X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES) [Y/n/?] y

  Acer Aspire One temperature and fan driver (ACERHDF) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Asus Laptop Extras (ASUS_LAPTOP) [M/n/?] m

  Dell Laptop Extras (DELL_LAPTOP) [N/m/?] n

  Dell Latitude freefall driver (ACPI SMO88XX) (DELL_SMO8800) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Fujitsu Laptop Extras (FUJITSU_LAPTOP) [M/n/?] m

    Verbose debug mode for Fujitsu Laptop Extras (FUJITSU_LAPTOP_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Fujitsu Tablet Extras (FUJITSU_TABLET) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo rfkill support (AMILO_RFKILL) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  HP laptop accelerometer (HP_ACCEL) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  HP wireless button (HP_WIRELESS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  MSI Laptop Extras (MSI_LAPTOP) [M/n/?] m

  Panasonic Laptop Extras (PANASONIC_LAPTOP) [N/m/?] n

  Compal (and others) Laptop Extras (COMPAL_LAPTOP) [N/m/?] n

  Sony Laptop Extras (SONY_LAPTOP) [M/n/?] m

    Sonypi compatibility (SONYPI_COMPAT) [Y/n/?] y

  Lenovo IdeaPad Laptop Extras (IDEAPAD_LAPTOP) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  ThinkPad ACPI Laptop Extras (THINKPAD_ACPI) [M/n/?] m

    Console audio control ALSA interface (THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT) [Y/n/?] y

    Maintainer debug facilities (THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES) [N/y/?] n

    Verbose debug mode (THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Allow control of important LEDs (unsafe) (THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS) [N/y/?] n

    Video output control support (THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO) [Y/n/?] y

    Support NVRAM polling for hot keys (THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL) [Y/n/?] y

  Thinkpad Hard Drive Active Protection System (hdaps) (SENSORS_HDAPS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Thermal Management driver for Intel menlow platform (INTEL_MENLOW) [N/m/?] n

  WMI (ACPI_WMI) [N/m/y/?] n

  Topstar Laptop Extras (TOPSTAR_LAPTOP) [N/m/y/?] n

  Toshiba Bluetooth RFKill switch support (TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL) [N/m/y/?] n

  Toshiba HDD Active Protection Sensor (TOSHIBA_HAPS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  CMPC Laptop Extras (ACPI_CMPC) [N/m/?] n

  Intel Intelligent Power Sharing (INTEL_IPS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Device driver to enable PRTL support (IBM_RTL) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Samsung Laptop driver (SAMSUNG_LAPTOP) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Intel Oaktrail Platform Extras (INTEL_OAKTRAIL) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Samsung Q10 Extras (SAMSUNG_Q10) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Apple Gmux Driver (APPLE_GMUX) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  Intel Rapid Start Technology Driver (INTEL_RST) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Intel Smart Connect disabling driver (INTEL_SMARTCONNECT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  pvpanic device support (PVPANIC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Platform support for Chrome hardware

*

Platform support for Chrome hardware (CHROME_PLATFORMS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Mailbox Hardware Support

*

Mailbox Hardware Support (MAILBOX) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* IOMMU Hardware Support

*

IOMMU Hardware Support (IOMMU_SUPPORT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Generic IOMMU Pagetable Support

  *

  AMD IOMMU support (AMD_IOMMU) [N/y/?] n

  Support for Intel IOMMU using DMA Remapping Devices (INTEL_IOMMU) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Support for Interrupt Remapping (IRQ_REMAP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Remoteproc drivers

*

STE-Modem remoteproc support (STE_MODEM_RPROC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* TI SOC drivers support

*

TI SOC drivers support (SOC_TI) [N/y] (NEW) 

*

* Generic Dynamic Voltage and Frequency Scaling (DVFS) support

*

Generic Dynamic Voltage and Frequency Scaling (DVFS) support (PM_DEVFREQ) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* External Connector Class (extcon) support

*

External Connector Class (extcon) support (EXTCON) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Memory Controller drivers

*

Memory Controller drivers (MEMORY) [N/y] (NEW) 

*

* Industrial I/O support

*

Industrial I/O support (IIO) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Device Drivers

*

*

* Generic Driver Options

*

Support for uevent helper (UEVENT_HELPER) [Y/n/?] y

  path to uevent helper (UEVENT_HELPER_PATH) [] 

Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev (DEVTMPFS) [Y/?] y

  Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs (DEVTMPFS_MOUNT) [N/y/?] n

Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware (STANDALONE) [Y/n/?] y

Prevent firmware from being built (PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD) [Y/n/?] y

Userspace firmware loading support (FW_LOADER) [Y/?] y

  Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary (FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL) [Y/n/?] y

  External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary (EXTRA_FIRMWARE) [] 

Fallback user-helper invocation for firmware loading (FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK) [N/y/?] n

Driver Core verbose debug messages (DEBUG_DRIVER) [N/y/?] n

Managed device resources verbose debug messages (DEBUG_DEVRES) [N/y/?] n

Enable verbose FENCE_TRACE messages (FENCE_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

*

* Bus devices

*

*

* Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

*

Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker (CONNECTOR) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Memory Technology Device (MTD) support

*

Memory Technology Device (MTD) support (MTD) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Parallel port support

*

Parallel port support (PARPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

  PC-style hardware (PARPORT_PC) [M/n/?] m

    Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial) (PARPORT_SERIAL) [M/n/?] m

    Use FIFO/DMA if available (PARPORT_PC_FIFO) [Y/n/?] y

    SuperIO chipset support (PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO) [Y/n/?] y

    Support for PCMCIA management for PC-style ports (PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA) [M/n/?] m

  AX88796 Parallel Port (PARPORT_AX88796) [M/n/?] m

  IEEE 1284 transfer modes (PARPORT_1284) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Plug and Play support

*

Plug and Play support (PNP) [Y/?] y

  PNP debugging messages (PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Protocols

  *

*

* Block devices

*

Block devices (BLK_DEV) [Y/n/?] y

  Null test block driver (BLK_DEV_NULL_BLK) [N/m/y] n

  Normal floppy disk support (BLK_DEV_FD) [M/n/y/?] m

  Parallel port IDE device support (PARIDE) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Parallel IDE high-level drivers

    *

    Parallel port IDE disks (PARIDE_PD) [M/n/?] m

    Parallel port ATAPI CD-ROMs (PARIDE_PCD) [M/n/?] m

    Parallel port ATAPI disks (PARIDE_PF) [M/n/?] m

    Parallel port ATAPI tapes (PARIDE_PT) [M/n/?] m

    Parallel port generic ATAPI devices (PARIDE_PG) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Parallel IDE protocol modules

    *

    ATEN EH-100 protocol (PARIDE_ATEN) [M/n/?] m

    MicroSolutions backpack (Series 5) protocol (PARIDE_BPCK) [M/n/?] m

    DataStor Commuter protocol (PARIDE_COMM) [M/n/?] m

    DataStor EP-2000 protocol (PARIDE_DSTR) [M/n/?] m

    FIT TD-2000 protocol (PARIDE_FIT2) [M/n/?] m

    FIT TD-3000 protocol (PARIDE_FIT3) [M/n/?] m

    Shuttle EPAT/EPEZ protocol (PARIDE_EPAT) [M/n/?] m

      Support c7/c8 chips (PARIDE_EPATC8) [Y/n/?] y

    Shuttle EPIA protocol (PARIDE_EPIA) [M/n/?] m

    Freecom IQ ASIC-2 protocol (PARIDE_FRIQ) [M/n/?] m

    FreeCom power protocol (PARIDE_FRPW) [M/n/?] m

    KingByte KBIC-951A/971A protocols (PARIDE_KBIC) [M/n/?] m

    KT PHd protocol (PARIDE_KTTI) [M/n/?] m

    OnSpec 90c20 protocol (PARIDE_ON20) [M/n/?] m

    OnSpec 90c26 protocol (PARIDE_ON26) [M/n/?] m

  Block Device Driver for Micron PCIe SSDs (BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX) [N/m/y/?] n

  Compaq Smart Array 5xxx support (BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA) [M/n/y/?] m

    SCSI tape drive support for Smart Array 5xxx (CISS_SCSI_TAPE) [N/y/?] n

  Mylex DAC960/DAC1100 PCI RAID Controller support (BLK_DEV_DAC960) [M/n/y/?] m

  Micro Memory MM5415 Battery Backed RAM support (BLK_DEV_UMEM) [M/n/y/?] m

  Loopback device support (BLK_DEV_LOOP) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Number of loop devices to pre-create at init time (BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT) [8] 8

    Cryptoloop Support (BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP) [N/m/y/?] n

  DRBD Distributed Replicated Block Device support (BLK_DEV_DRBD) [N/m/y/?] n

  Network block device support (BLK_DEV_NBD) [M/n/y/?] m

  NVM Express block device (BLK_DEV_NVME) [N/m/y/?] n

  STEC S1120 Block Driver (BLK_DEV_SKD) [N/m/y/?] n

  Promise SATA SX8 support (BLK_DEV_SX8) [M/n/y/?] m

  RAM block device support (BLK_DEV_RAM) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Default number of RAM disks (BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT) [16] 16

    Default RAM disk size (kbytes) (BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE) [8192] 8192

  Packet writing on CD/DVD media (CDROM_PKTCDVD) [N/m/y/?] n

  ATA over Ethernet support (ATA_OVER_ETH) [M/n/y/?] m

  Very old hard disk (MFM/RLL/IDE) driver (BLK_DEV_HD) [N/y/?] n

  Rados block device (RBD) (BLK_DEV_RBD) [N/m/y/?] n

  IBM Flash Adapter 900GB Full Height PCIe Device Driver (BLK_DEV_RSXX) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Misc devices

*

Analog Devices Digital Potentiometers (AD525X_DPOT) [N/m/?] n

Dummy IRQ handler (DUMMY_IRQ) [N/m/y/?] n

Device driver for IBM RSA service processor (IBM_ASM) [N/m/y/?] n

Sensable PHANToM (PCI) (PHANTOM) [M/n/y/?] m

SGI IOC4 Base IO support (SGI_IOC4) [N/m/y/?] n

TI Flash Media interface support (TIFM_CORE) [M/y/?] m

  TI Flash Media PCI74xx/PCI76xx host adapter support (TIFM_7XX1) [M/n/?] m

Integrated Circuits ICS932S401 (ICS932S401) [N/m/?] n

Enclosure Services (ENCLOSURE_SERVICES) [N/m/y/?] n

Channel interface driver for the HP iLO processor (HP_ILO) [N/m/y/?] n

Medfield Avago APDS9802 ALS Sensor module (APDS9802ALS) [N/m/?] n

Intersil ISL29003 ambient light sensor (ISL29003) [N/m/?] n

Intersil ISL29020 ambient light sensor (ISL29020) [N/m/?] n

Taos TSL2550 ambient light sensor (SENSORS_TSL2550) [M/n/?] m

ROHM BH1780GLI ambient light sensor (SENSORS_BH1780) [N/m/?] n

BH1770GLC / SFH7770 combined ALS - Proximity sensor (SENSORS_BH1770) [N/m/?] n

APDS990X combined als and proximity sensors (SENSORS_APDS990X) [N/m/?] n

Honeywell HMC6352 compass (HMC6352) [N/m/?] n

Dallas DS1682 Total Elapsed Time Recorder with Alarm (DS1682) [M/n/?] m

BMP085 digital pressure sensor on I2C (BMP085_I2C) [N/m/?] n

FSA9480 USB Switch (USB_SWITCH_FSA9480) [N/m/?] n

Generic on-chip SRAM driver (SRAM) [N/y/?] n

*

* Silicon Labs C2 port support

*

Silicon Labs C2 port support (C2PORT) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* EEPROM support

*

I2C EEPROMs / RAMs / ROMs from most vendors (EEPROM_AT24) [N/m/?] n

Old I2C EEPROM reader (EEPROM_LEGACY) [N/m/?] n

Maxim MAX6874/5 power supply supervisor (EEPROM_MAX6875) [N/m/?] n

EEPROM 93CX6 support (EEPROM_93CX6) [M/y/?] m

ENE CB710/720 Flash memory card reader support (CB710_CORE) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

*

STMicroeletronics LIS3LV02Dx three-axis digital accelerometer (I2C) (SENSORS_LIS3_I2C) [N/m/?] n

*

* Altera FPGA firmware download module

*

Altera FPGA firmware download module (ALTERA_STAPL) [N/m/?] n

VMware VMCI Driver (VMWARE_VMCI) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Intel MIC Bus Driver

*

Intel MIC Bus Driver (INTEL_MIC_BUS) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Intel MIC Host Driver

*

*

* Intel MIC Card Driver

*

*

* GenWQE PCIe Accelerator

*

GenWQE PCIe Accelerator (GENWQE) [N/m/y/?] n

Line Echo Canceller support (ECHO) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)

*

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED) (IDE) [N/m/y/?] n

----------

## mathabstrction

*

* SCSI device support

*

RAID Transport Class (RAID_ATTRS) [M/n/y/?] m

SCSI device support (SCSI) [Y/m/?] y

SCSI: use blk-mq I/O path by default (SCSI_MQ_DEFAULT) [N/y/?] n

legacy /proc/scsi/ support (SCSI_PROC_FS) [Y/n/?] y

*

* SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

*

SCSI disk support (BLK_DEV_SD) [Y/n/m/?] y

SCSI tape support (CHR_DEV_ST) [M/n/y/?] m

SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support (CHR_DEV_OSST) [M/n/y/?] m

SCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [Y/n/?] y

SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [M/n/y/?] m

SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=75K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

SCSI logging facility (SCSI_LOGGING) [N/y/?] n

Asynchronous SCSI scanning (SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC) [Y/n/?] y

*

* SCSI Transports

*

Parallel SCSI (SPI) Transport Attributes (SCSI_SPI_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

FiberChannel Transport Attributes (SCSI_FC_ATTRS) [M/n/y/?] m

iSCSI Transport Attributes (SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

SAS Transport Attributes (SCSI_SAS_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

SAS Domain Transport Attributes (SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS) [M/y/?] m

  ATA support for libsas (requires libata) (SCSI_SAS_ATA) [Y/n/?] y

  Support for SMP interpretation for SAS hosts (SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP) [Y/n/?] y

SRP Transport Attributes (SCSI_SRP_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

*

* SCSI low-level drivers

*

SCSI low-level drivers (SCSI_LOWLEVEL) [Y/n] y

  iSCSI Initiator over TCP/IP (ISCSI_TCP) [N/m/y/?] n

  iSCSI Boot Sysfs Interface (ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS) [M/y/?] m

  Chelsio T3 iSCSI support (SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI) [N/m/?] n

  Chelsio T4 iSCSI support (SCSI_CXGB4_ISCSI) [N/m/?] n

  QLogic NetXtreme II iSCSI support (SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI) [N/m/?] n

  ServerEngines' 10Gbps iSCSI - BladeEngine 2 (BE2ISCSI) [N/m/y/?] n

  3ware 5/6/7/8xxx ATA-RAID support (BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID) [M/n/y/?] m

  HP Smart Array SCSI driver (SCSI_HPSA) [N/m/y/?] n

  3ware 9xxx SATA-RAID support (SCSI_3W_9XXX) [M/n/y/?] m

  3ware 97xx SAS/SATA-RAID support (SCSI_3W_SAS) [N/m/y/?] n

  ACARD SCSI support (SCSI_ACARD) [M/n/y/?] m

  Adaptec AACRAID support (SCSI_AACRAID) [M/n/y/?] m

  Adaptec AIC7xxx Fast -> U160 support (New Driver) (SCSI_AIC7XXX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Maximum number of TCQ commands per device (AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE) [32] 32

    Initial bus reset delay in milli-seconds (AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS) [5000] 5000

    Compile in Debugging Code (AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE) [N/y/?] n

    Debug code enable mask (2047 for all debugging) (AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK) [0] 0

    Decode registers during diagnostics (AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT) [Y/n/?] y

  Adaptec AIC79xx U320 support (SCSI_AIC79XX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Maximum number of TCQ commands per device (AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE) [32] 32

    Initial bus reset delay in milli-seconds (AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS) [5000] 5000

    Compile in Debugging Code (AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE) [N/y/?] n

    Debug code enable mask (16383 for all debugging) (AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK) [0] 0

    Decode registers during diagnostics (AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT) [N/y/?] n

  Adaptec AIC94xx SAS/SATA support (SCSI_AIC94XX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Compile in debug mode (AIC94XX_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Marvell 88SE64XX/88SE94XX SAS/SATA support (SCSI_MVSAS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Marvell UMI driver (SCSI_MVUMI) [N/m/y/?] n

  Adaptec I2O RAID support  (SCSI_DPT_I2O) [N/m/y/?] n

  AdvanSys SCSI support (SCSI_ADVANSYS) [M/n/y/?] m

  ARECA (ARC11xx/12xx/13xx/16xx) SATA/SAS RAID Host Adapter (SCSI_ARCMSR) [M/n/y/?] m

  ATTO Technology's ExpressSAS RAID adapter driver (SCSI_ESAS2R) [N/m/y/?] n

  LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers (MEGARAID_NEWGEN) [Y/n/?] y

    LSI Logic Management Module (New Driver) (MEGARAID_MM) [M/n/y/?] m

      LSI Logic MegaRAID Driver (New Driver) (MEGARAID_MAILBOX) [M/n/?] m

  LSI Logic Legacy MegaRAID Driver (MEGARAID_LEGACY) [M/n/y/?] m

  LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS RAID Module (MEGARAID_SAS) [M/n/y/?] m

  LSI MPT Fusion SAS 2.0 Device Driver (SCSI_MPT2SAS) [N/m/y/?] n

  LSI MPT Fusion SAS 3.0 Device Driver (SCSI_MPT3SAS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Universal Flash Storage Controller Driver Core (SCSI_UFSHCD) [N/m/y/?] n

  HighPoint RocketRAID 3xxx/4xxx Controller support (SCSI_HPTIOP) [M/n/y/?] m

  BusLogic SCSI support (SCSI_BUSLOGIC) [M/n/y/?] m

    FlashPoint support (SCSI_FLASHPOINT) [N/y/?] n

  VMware PVSCSI driver support (VMWARE_PVSCSI) [N/m/y/?] n

  LibFC module (LIBFC) [N/m/?] n

  DMX3191D SCSI support (SCSI_DMX3191D) [M/n/y/?] m

  EATA ISA/EISA/PCI (DPT and generic EATA/DMA-compliant boards) support (SCSI_EATA) [M/n/y/?] m

    enable tagged command queueing (SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE) [Y/n/?] y

    enable elevator sorting (SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS) [Y/n/?] y

    maximum number of queued commands (SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS) [16] 16

  Future Domain 16xx SCSI/AHA-2920A support (SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN) [M/n/y/?] m

  Intel/ICP (former GDT SCSI Disk Array) RAID Controller support (SCSI_GDTH) [M/n/y/?] m

  Intel(R) C600 Series Chipset SAS Controller (SCSI_ISCI) [N/m/y/?] n

  IBM ServeRAID support (SCSI_IPS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Initio 9100U(W) support (SCSI_INITIO) [M/n/y/?] m

  Initio INI-A100U2W support (SCSI_INIA100) [M/n/y/?] m

  IOMEGA parallel port (ppa - older drives) (SCSI_PPA) [M/n/?] m

  IOMEGA parallel port (imm - newer drives) (SCSI_IMM) [M/n/?] m

  ppa/imm option - Use slow (but safe) EPP-16 (SCSI_IZIP_EPP16) [N/y/?] n

  ppa/imm option - Assume slow parport control register (SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR) [N/y/?] n

  Promise SuperTrak EX Series support (SCSI_STEX) [M/n/y/?] m

  SYM53C8XX Version 2 SCSI support (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2) [M/n/y/?] m

    DMA addressing mode (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE) [1] 1

    Default tagged command queue depth (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS) [16] 16

    Maximum number of queued commands (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS) [64] 64

    Use memory mapped IO (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

  IBM Power Linux RAID adapter support (SCSI_IPR) [N/m/?] n

  Qlogic QLA 1240/1x80/1x160 SCSI support (SCSI_QLOGIC_1280) [M/n/y/?] m

  QLogic QLA2XXX Fibre Channel Support (SCSI_QLA_FC) [M/n/?] m

  QLogic ISP4XXX and ISP82XX host adapter family support (SCSI_QLA_ISCSI) [M/n/y/?] m

  Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel Support (SCSI_LPFC) [M/n/?] m

  Tekram DC395(U/UW/F) and DC315(U) SCSI support (SCSI_DC395x) [M/n/y/?] m

  Tekram DC390(T) and Am53/79C974 SCSI support (new driver) (SCSI_AM53C974) [N/m/y/?] n

  Western Digital WD7193/7197/7296 support (SCSI_WD719X) [N/m/y/?] n

  SCSI debugging host and device simulator (SCSI_DEBUG) [N/m/y/?] n

  PMC SIERRA Linux MaxRAID adapter support (SCSI_PMCRAID) [N/m/y/?] n

  PMC-Sierra SPC 8001 SAS/SATA Based Host Adapter driver (SCSI_PM8001) [N/m/y/?] n

  Brocade BFA Fibre Channel Support (SCSI_BFA_FC) [N/m/?] n

  Chelsio Communications FCoE support (SCSI_CHELSIO_FCOE) [N/m/?] n

*

* PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

*

PCMCIA SCSI adapter support (SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA) [Y/n] y

  Adaptec AHA152X PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_AHA152X) [N/m/?] n

  Future Domain PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_FDOMAIN) [M/n/?] m

  Qlogic PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_QLOGIC) [M/n/?] m

  Symbios 53c500 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_SYM53C500) [M/n/?] m

*

* SCSI Device Handlers

*

SCSI Device Handlers (SCSI_DH) [N/m/y/?] n

OSD-Initiator library (SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata)

*

Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

  ATA ACPI Support (ATA_ACPI) [Y/n/?] y

    SATA Zero Power Optical Disc Drive (ZPODD) support (SATA_ZPODD) [N/y/?] n

  SATA Port Multiplier support (SATA_PMP) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Controllers with non-SFF native interface

  *

  AHCI SATA support (SATA_AHCI) [M/n/?] m

  Platform AHCI SATA support (SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM) [N/m/?] n

  Initio 162x SATA support (Very Experimental) (SATA_INIC162X) [M/n/?] m

  ACard AHCI variant (ATP 8620) (SATA_ACARD_AHCI) [N/m/?] n

  Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support (SATA_SIL24) [M/n/?] m

  ATA SFF support (for legacy IDE and PATA) (ATA_SFF) [Y/n/?] y

    *

    * SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

    *

    Pacific Digital ADMA support (PDC_ADMA) [M/n/?] m

    Pacific Digital SATA QStor support (SATA_QSTOR) [M/n/?] m

    Promise SATA SX4 support (Experimental) (SATA_SX4) [M/n/?] m

    ATA BMDMA support (ATA_BMDMA) [Y/n/?] y

      *

      * SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

      *

      Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support (ATA_PIIX) [M/n/?] m

      Marvell SATA support (SATA_MV) [M/n/?] m

      NVIDIA SATA support (SATA_NV) [M/n/?] m

      Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support (SATA_PROMISE) [M/n/?] m

      Silicon Image SATA support (SATA_SIL) [M/n/?] m

      SiS 964/965/966/180 SATA support (SATA_SIS) [M/n/?] m

      ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support (SATA_SVW) [M/n/?] m

      ULi Electronics SATA support (SATA_ULI) [M/n/?] m

      VIA SATA support (SATA_VIA) [M/n/?] m

      VITESSE VSC-7174 / INTEL 31244 SATA support (SATA_VITESSE) [M/n/?] m

      *

      * PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

      *

      ALi PATA support (PATA_ALI) [M/n/?] m

      AMD/NVidia PATA support (PATA_AMD) [M/n/?] m

      ARTOP 6210/6260 PATA support (PATA_ARTOP) [M/n/?] m

      ATI PATA support (PATA_ATIIXP) [M/n/?] m

      ARTOP/Acard ATP867X PATA support (PATA_ATP867X) [N/m/?] n

      CMD64x PATA support (PATA_CMD64X) [M/n/?] m

      Cypress CY82C693 PATA support (Very Experimental) (PATA_CYPRESS) [N/m/?] n

      EFAR SLC90E66 support (PATA_EFAR) [M/n/?] m

      HPT 366/368 PATA support (PATA_HPT366) [M/n/?] m

      HPT 370/370A/371/372/374/302 PATA support (PATA_HPT37X) [M/n/?] m

      HPT 371N/372N/302N PATA support (PATA_HPT3X2N) [M/n/?] m

      HPT 343/363 PATA support (PATA_HPT3X3) [M/n/?] m

        HPT 343/363 DMA support (PATA_HPT3X3_DMA) [N/y/?] n

      IT8213 PATA support (Experimental) (PATA_IT8213) [M/n/?] m

      IT8211/2 PATA support (PATA_IT821X) [M/n/?] m

      JMicron PATA support (PATA_JMICRON) [M/n/?] m

      Marvell PATA support via legacy mode (PATA_MARVELL) [M/n/?] m

      NETCELL Revolution RAID support (PATA_NETCELL) [M/n/?] m

      Ninja32/Delkin Cardbus ATA support (PATA_NINJA32) [N/m/?] n

      Nat Semi NS87415 PATA support (PATA_NS87415) [M/n/?] m

      Intel PATA old PIIX support (PATA_OLDPIIX) [N/m/?] n

      OPTI FireStar PATA support (Very Experimental) (PATA_OPTIDMA) [M/n/?] m

      Promise PATA 2027x support (PATA_PDC2027X) [M/n/?] m

      Older Promise PATA controller support (PATA_PDC_OLD) [M/n/?] m

      RADISYS 82600 PATA support (Experimental) (PATA_RADISYS) [M/n/?] m

      RDC PATA support (PATA_RDC) [N/m/?] n

      Intel SCH PATA support (PATA_SCH) [N/m/?] n

      SERVERWORKS OSB4/CSB5/CSB6/HT1000 PATA support (PATA_SERVERWORKS) [M/n/?] m

      CMD / Silicon Image 680 PATA support (PATA_SIL680) [M/n/?] m

      SiS PATA support (PATA_SIS) [M/?] m

      Toshiba Piccolo support (Experimental) (PATA_TOSHIBA) [N/m/?] n

      Compaq Triflex PATA support (PATA_TRIFLEX) [M/n/?] m

      VIA PATA support (PATA_VIA) [M/n/?] m

      Winbond SL82C105 PATA support (PATA_WINBOND) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * PIO-only SFF controllers

    *

    CMD640 PCI PATA support (Experimental) (PATA_CMD640_PCI) [M/n/?] m

    Intel PATA MPIIX support (PATA_MPIIX) [M/n/?] m

    Nat Semi NS87410 PATA support (PATA_NS87410) [M/n/?] m

    OPTI621/6215 PATA support (Very Experimental) (PATA_OPTI) [M/n/?] m

    PCMCIA PATA support (PATA_PCMCIA) [M/n/?] m

    PC Tech RZ1000 PATA support (PATA_RZ1000) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Generic fallback / legacy drivers

    *

    ACPI firmware driver for PATA (PATA_ACPI) [M/n/?] m

    Generic ATA support (ATA_GENERIC) [N/m/?] n

    Legacy ISA PATA support (Experimental) (PATA_LEGACY) [N/m/?] n

*

* Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)

*

Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM) (MD) [Y/n/?] y

  RAID support (BLK_DEV_MD) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Autodetect RAID arrays during kernel boot (MD_AUTODETECT) [Y/n/?] y

    Linear (append) mode (MD_LINEAR) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-0 (striping) mode (MD_RAID0) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-1 (mirroring) mode (MD_RAID1) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-10 (mirrored striping) mode (MD_RAID10) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-4/RAID-5/RAID-6 mode (MD_RAID456) [M/n/y/?] m

    Multipath I/O support (MD_MULTIPATH) [M/n/y/?] m

    Faulty test module for MD (MD_FAULTY) [M/n/y/?] m

  Block device as cache (BCACHE) [N/m/y/?] n

  Device mapper support (BLK_DEV_DM) [M/n/y/?] m

    Device mapper debugging support (DM_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Crypt target support (DM_CRYPT) [M/n/?] m

    Snapshot target (DM_SNAPSHOT) [M/n/?] m

    Thin provisioning target (DM_THIN_PROVISIONING) [N/m/?] n

    Cache target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_CACHE) [N/m/?] n

    Era target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_ERA) [N/m/?] n

    Mirror target (DM_MIRROR) [M/n/?] m

      Mirror userspace logging (DM_LOG_USERSPACE) [N/m/?] n

    RAID 1/4/5/6/10 target (DM_RAID) [N/m/?] n

    Zero target (DM_ZERO) [M/n/?] m

    Multipath target (DM_MULTIPATH) [M/n/?] m

      I/O Path Selector based on the number of in-flight I/Os (DM_MULTIPATH_QL) [N/m/?] n

      I/O Path Selector based on the service time (DM_MULTIPATH_ST) [N/m/?] n

    I/O delaying target (DM_DELAY) [N/m/?] n

    DM uevents (DM_UEVENT) [Y/n/?] y

    Flakey target (DM_FLAKEY) [N/m/?] n

    Verity target support (DM_VERITY) [N/m/?] n

    Switch target support (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_SWITCH) [N/m/?] n

*

* Generic Target Core Mod (TCM) and ConfigFS Infrastructure

*

Generic Target Core Mod (TCM) and ConfigFS Infrastructure (TARGET_CORE) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Fusion MPT device support

*

Fusion MPT device support (FUSION) [Y/n/?] y

  Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SPI (FUSION_SPI) [M/n/y/?] m

  Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for FC (FUSION_FC) [M/n/?] m

  Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SAS (FUSION_SAS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Maximum number of scatter gather entries (16 - 128) (FUSION_MAX_SGE) [128] 128

  Fusion MPT misc device (ioctl) driver (FUSION_CTL) [M/n/?] m

  Fusion MPT LAN driver (FUSION_LAN) [M/n/?] m

  Fusion MPT logging facility (FUSION_LOGGING) [N/y/?] n

*

* IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

*

FireWire driver stack (FIREWIRE) [N/m/y/?] n

Nosy - a FireWire traffic sniffer for PCILynx cards (FIREWIRE_NOSY) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Macintosh device drivers

*

Macintosh device drivers (MACINTOSH_DRIVERS) [Y/n/?] y

  Support for mouse button 2+3 emulation (MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN) [Y/n/m/?] y

*

* Network device support

*

Network device support (NETDEVICES) [Y/n/?] y

  Network core driver support (NET_CORE) [Y/n/?] y

    Bonding driver support (BONDING) [N/m/?] n

    Dummy net driver support (DUMMY) [N/m/y/?] n

    EQL (serial line load balancing) support (EQUALIZER) [N/m/y/?] n

    Fibre Channel driver support (NET_FC) [Y/n/?] y

    Intermediate Functional Block support (IFB) [N/m/y/?] n

    *

    * Ethernet team driver support

    *

    Ethernet team driver support (NET_TEAM) [N/m/y/?] n

    MAC-VLAN support (MACVLAN) [M/n/y/?] m

      MAC-VLAN based tap driver (MACVTAP) [N/m/?] n

    IP-VLAN support (IPVLAN) [N/m/?] n

    Virtual eXtensible Local Area Network (VXLAN) (VXLAN) [N/m/y/?] n

    Network console logging support (NETCONSOLE) [N/m/y/?] n

    Universal TUN/TAP device driver support (TUN) [M/n/y/?] m

    Virtual ethernet pair device (VETH) [M/n/y/?] m

    Virtual netlink monitoring device (NLMON) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * ARCnet support

  *

  ARCnet support (ARCNET) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * ATM drivers

  *

  ATM drivers (ATM_DRIVERS) [Y/n/?] y

    Dummy ATM driver (ATM_DUMMY) [N/m/?] n

    ATM over TCP (ATM_TCP) [N/m/?] n

    Efficient Networks Speedstream 3010 (ATM_LANAI) [N/m/?] n

    Efficient Networks ENI155P (ATM_ENI) [N/m/?] n

    Fujitsu FireStream (FS50/FS155)  (ATM_FIRESTREAM) [N/m/?] n

    ZeitNet ZN1221/ZN1225 (ATM_ZATM) [N/m/?] n

    IDT 77201 (NICStAR) (ForeRunnerLE) (ATM_NICSTAR) [N/m/?] n

    IDT 77252 (NICStAR II) (ATM_IDT77252) [N/m/?] n

    Madge Ambassador (Collage PCI 155 Server) (ATM_AMBASSADOR) [N/m/?] n

    Madge Horizon [Ultra] (Collage PCI 25 and Collage PCI 155 Client) (ATM_HORIZON) [N/m/?] n

    Interphase ATM PCI x575/x525/x531 (ATM_IA) [N/m/?] n

    FORE Systems 200E-series (ATM_FORE200E) [N/m/?] n

    ForeRunner HE Series (ATM_HE) [N/m/?] n

    Solos ADSL2+ PCI Multiport card driver (ATM_SOLOS) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * CAIF transport drivers

  *

  *

  * Distributed Switch Architecture drivers

  *

  Marvell 88E6060 ethernet switch chip support (NET_DSA_MV88E6060) [N/m/y/?] n

  Marvell 88E6085/6095/6095F/6131 ethernet switch chip support (NET_DSA_MV88E6131) [N/m/y/?] n

  Marvell 88E6123/6161/6165 ethernet switch chip support (NET_DSA_MV88E6123_61_65) [N/m/y/?] n

  Marvell 88E6171/6172 ethernet switch chip support (NET_DSA_MV88E6171) [N/m/y/?] n

  Marvell 88E6176/88E6352 ethernet switch chip support (NET_DSA_MV88E6352) [N/m/y/?] n

  Broadcom Starfighter 2 Ethernet switch support (NET_DSA_BCM_SF2) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Ethernet driver support

  *

  Ethernet driver support (ETHERNET) [Y/n/?] y

    3Com devices (NET_VENDOR_3COM) [Y/n/?] y

      3Com 3c574 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_3C574) [M/n/?] m

      3Com 3c589 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_3C589) [M/n/?] m

      3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support (VORTEX) [M/n/y/?] m

      3cr990 series "Typhoon" support (TYPHOON) [M/n/y/?] m

    Adaptec devices (NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC) [Y/n/?] y

      Adaptec Starfire/DuraLAN support (ADAPTEC_STARFIRE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Agere devices (NET_VENDOR_AGERE) [Y/n/?] y

      Agere ET-1310 Gigabit Ethernet support (ET131X) [N/m/y/?] n

    Alteon devices (NET_VENDOR_ALTEON) [Y/n/?] y

      Alteon AceNIC/3Com 3C985/NetGear GA620 Gigabit support (ACENIC) [M/n/y/?] m

        Omit support for old Tigon I based AceNICs (ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I) [N/y/?] n

    Altera Triple-Speed Ethernet MAC support (ALTERA_TSE) [N/m/y/?] n

    AMD devices (NET_VENDOR_AMD) [Y/n/?] y

      AMD 8111 (new PCI LANCE) support (AMD8111_ETH) [M/n/y/?] m

      AMD PCnet32 PCI support (PCNET32) [M/n/y/?] m

      New Media PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_NMCLAN) [M/n/?] m

      AMD 10GbE Ethernet driver (AMD_XGBE) [N/m/y/?] n

    APM X-Gene SoC Ethernet Driver (NET_XGENE) [N/m/y/?] n

    ARC devices (NET_VENDOR_ARC) [Y/n/?] y

    Atheros devices (NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS) [Y/n/?] y

      Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet support (ATL2) [N/m/y/?] n

      Atheros/Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet support (ATL1) [M/n/y/?] m

      Atheros L1E Gigabit Ethernet support (ATL1E) [N/m/y/?] n

      Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (ATL1C) [N/m/y/?] n

      Qualcomm Atheros AR816x/AR817x support (ALX) [N/m/y/?] n

    Broadcom devices (NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM) [Y/n/?] y

      Broadcom 440x/47xx ethernet support (B44) [M/n/y/?] m

      Broadcom GENET internal MAC support (BCMGENET) [N/m/y/?] n

      QLogic NetXtremeII support (BNX2) [M/n/y/?] m

      QLogic CNIC support (CNIC) [N/m/?] n

      Broadcom Tigon3 support (TIGON3) [M/n/y/?] m

      Broadcom NetXtremeII 10Gb support (BNX2X) [N/m/y/?] n

    Brocade devices (NET_VENDOR_BROCADE) [Y/n/?] y

      Brocade 1010/1020 10Gb Ethernet Driver support (BNA) [N/m/y/?] n

    Chelsio devices (NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO) [Y/n/?] y

      Chelsio 10Gb Ethernet support (CHELSIO_T1) [M/n/y/?] m

        Chelsio gigabit Ethernet support (CHELSIO_T1_1G) [Y/n/?] y

      Chelsio Communications T3 10Gb Ethernet support (CHELSIO_T3) [M/n/y/?] m

      Chelsio Communications T4/T5 Ethernet support (CHELSIO_T4) [N/m/?] n

      Chelsio Communications T4/T5 Virtual Function Ethernet support (CHELSIO_T4VF) [N/m/y/?] n

    Cisco devices (NET_VENDOR_CISCO) [Y/n/?] y

      Cisco VIC Ethernet NIC Support (ENIC) [N/m/y/?] n

    Beckhoff CX5020 EtherCAT master support (CX_ECAT) [N/m/y/?] n

    Dave ethernet support (DNET) (DNET) [N/m/y/?] n

    Digital Equipment devices (NET_VENDOR_DEC) [Y/n/?] y

      DEC - Tulip devices (NET_TULIP) [Y/n/?] y

        Early DECchip Tulip (dc2104x) PCI support (DE2104X) [M/n/y/?] m

          Descriptor Skip Length in 32 bit longwords (DE2104X_DSL) [0] 0

        DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI support (TULIP) [M/n/y/?] m

          New bus configuration (TULIP_MWI) [Y/n/?] y

          Use PCI shared mem for NIC registers (TULIP_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

          Use RX polling (NAPI) (TULIP_NAPI) [Y/n/?] y

            Use Interrupt Mitigation (TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION) [Y/n/?] y

        Generic DECchip & DIGITAL EtherWORKS PCI/EISA (DE4X5) [M/n/y/?] m

        Winbond W89c840 Ethernet support (WINBOND_840) [M/n/y/?] m

        Davicom DM910x/DM980x support (DM9102) [M/n/y/?] m

        ULi M526x controller support (ULI526X) [M/n/y/?] m

        Xircom CardBus support (PCMCIA_XIRCOM) [M/n/y/?] m

    D-Link devices (NET_VENDOR_DLINK) [Y/n/?] y

      DL2000/TC902x-based Gigabit Ethernet support (DL2K) [M/n/y/?] m

      Sundance Alta support (SUNDANCE) [M/n/y/?] m

        Use MMIO instead of PIO (SUNDANCE_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

    Emulex devices (NET_VENDOR_EMULEX) [Y/n/?] y

      ServerEngines' 10Gbps NIC - BladeEngine (BE2NET) [N/m/y/?] n

    Exar devices (NET_VENDOR_EXAR) [Y/n/?] y

      Exar Xframe 10Gb Ethernet Adapter (S2IO) [M/n/y/?] m

      Exar X3100 Series 10GbE PCIe Server Adapter (VXGE) [N/m/y/?] n

    Fujitsu devices (NET_VENDOR_FUJITSU) [Y/n/?] y

      Fujitsu FMV-J18x PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_FMVJ18X) [M/n/?] m

    HP devices (NET_VENDOR_HP) [Y/n/?] y

      HP 10/100VG PCLAN (ISA, EISA, PCI) support (HP100) [M/n/y/?] m

    Intel devices (NET_VENDOR_INTEL) [Y/n/?] y

      Intel(R) PRO/100+ support (E100) [M/n/y/?] m

      Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support (E1000) [M/n/y/?] m

      Intel(R) PRO/1000 PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet support (E1000E) [M/n/y/?] m

      Intel(R) 82575/82576 PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet support (IGB) [N/m/y/?] n

      Intel(R) 82576 Virtual Function Ethernet support (IGBVF) [N/m/y/?] n

      Intel(R) PRO/10GbE support (IXGB) [M/n/y/?] m

      Intel(R) 10GbE PCI Express adapters support (IXGBE) [M/n/y/?] m

        Intel(R) 10GbE PCI Express adapters HWMON support (IXGBE_HWMON) [Y/n/?] y

        Direct Cache Access (DCA) Support (IXGBE_DCA) [Y/n/?] y

      Intel(R) 10GbE PCI Express Virtual Function Ethernet support (IXGBEVF) [N/m/y/?] n

      Intel(R) Ethernet Controller XL710 Family support (I40E) [N/m/y/?] n

      Intel(R) XL710 X710 Virtual Function Ethernet support (I40EVF) [N/m/y/?] n

      Intel(R) FM10000 Ethernet Switch Host Interface Support (FM10K) [N/m/y/?] n

      Intel (82586/82593/82596) devices (NET_VENDOR_I825XX) [Y/n/?] y

    IP1000 Gigabit Ethernet support (IP1000) [M/n/y/?] m

    JMicron(R) PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet support (JME) [N/m/y/?] n

    Marvell devices (NET_VENDOR_MARVELL) [Y/n/?] y

      Marvell MDIO interface support (MVMDIO) [N/m/y/?] n

      Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet support (SKGE) [M/n/y/?] m

        Support for older SysKonnect Genesis boards (SKGE_GENESIS) [N/y/?] n

      Marvell Yukon 2 support (SKY2) [M/n/y/?] m

    Mellanox devices (NET_VENDOR_MELLANOX) [Y/?] (NEW) y

      Mellanox Technologies 1/10/40Gbit Ethernet support (MLX4_EN) [N/m/y/?] n

    Micrel devices (NET_VENDOR_MICREL) [Y/n/?] y

      Micrel KSZ8841/42 with generic bus interface (KS8842) [N/m/y/?] n

      Micrel KS8851 MLL (KS8851_MLL) [N/m/y/?] n

      Micrel KSZ8841/2 PCI (KSZ884X_PCI) [N/m/y/?] n

    Myricom devices (NET_VENDOR_MYRI) [Y/n/?] y

      Myricom Myri-10G Ethernet support (MYRI10GE) [M/n/y/?] m

        Direct Cache Access (DCA) Support (MYRI10GE_DCA) [Y/n/?] y

    Myson MTD-8xx PCI Ethernet support (FEALNX) [M/n/y/?] m

    National Semi-conductor devices (NET_VENDOR_NATSEMI) [Y/n/?] y

      National Semiconductor DP8381x series PCI Ethernet support (NATSEMI) [M/n/y/?] m

      National Semiconductor DP83820 support (NS83820) [M/n/y/?] m

      National Semi-conductor 8390 devices (NET_VENDOR_8390) [Y/n/?] y

        Asix AX88190 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_AXNET) [M/n/?] m

        PCI NE2000 and clones support (see help) (NE2K_PCI) [M/n/y/?] m

        NE2000 compatible PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_PCNET) [M/n/?] m

    NVIDIA devices (NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA) [Y/n/?] y

      nForce Ethernet support (FORCEDETH) [M/n/y/?] m

    OKI Semiconductor devices (NET_VENDOR_OKI) [Y/n/?] y

    OpenCores 10/100 Mbps Ethernet MAC support (ETHOC) [N/m/y/?] n

    Packet Engine devices (NET_PACKET_ENGINE) [Y/n/?] y

      Packet Engines Hamachi GNIC-II support (HAMACHI) [M/n/y/?] m

      Packet Engines Yellowfin Gigabit-NIC support (YELLOWFIN) [M/n/y/?] m

    QLogic devices (NET_VENDOR_QLOGIC) [Y/n/?] y

      QLogic QLA3XXX Network Driver Support (QLA3XXX) [M/n/y/?] m

      QLOGIC QLCNIC 1/10Gb Converged Ethernet NIC Support (QLCNIC) [N/m/y/?] n

      QLogic QLGE 10Gb Ethernet Driver Support (QLGE) [N/m/y/?] n

      NetXen Multi port (1/10) Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NETXEN_NIC) [M/n/y/?] m

    Qualcomm devices (NET_VENDOR_QUALCOMM) [Y/n/?] y

    Realtek devices (NET_VENDOR_REALTEK) [Y/n/?] y

      AT-LAN-TEC/RealTek pocket adapter support (ATP) [M/n/?] m

      RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (8139CP) [M/n/y/?] m

      RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (8139TOO) [M/n/y/?] m

        Use PIO instead of MMIO (8139TOO_PIO) [N/y/?] n

        Support for uncommon RTL-8139 rev. K (automatic channel equalization) (8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER) [Y/n/?] y

        Support for older RTL-8129/8130 boards (8139TOO_8129) [Y/n/?] y

        Use older RX-reset method (8139_OLD_RX_RESET) [N/y/?] n

      Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support (R8169) [M/n/y/?] m

    RDC devices (NET_VENDOR_RDC) [Y/n/?] y

      RDC R6040 Fast Ethernet Adapter support (R6040) [N/m/y/?] n

    Rocker devices (NET_VENDOR_ROCKER) [Y/n/?] y

    Samsung Ethernet devices (NET_VENDOR_SAMSUNG) [Y/n/?] y

      Samsung 10G/2.5G/1G SXGBE Ethernet driver (SXGBE_ETH) [N/m/y/?] n

    SEEQ devices (NET_VENDOR_SEEQ) [Y/n/?] y

    Silan devices (NET_VENDOR_SILAN) [Y/n/?] y

      Silan SC92031 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter driver (SC92031) [M/n/y/?] m

    Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) devices (NET_VENDOR_SIS) [Y/n/?] y

      SiS 900/7016 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (SIS900) [M/n/y/?] m

      SiS190/SiS191 gigabit ethernet support (SIS190) [M/n/y/?] m

    Solarflare SFC4000/SFC9000/SFC9100-family support (SFC) [N/m/y/?] n

    SMC (SMSC)/Western Digital devices (NET_VENDOR_SMSC) [Y/n/?] y

      SMC 91Cxx PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_SMC91C92) [M/n/?] m

      SMC EtherPower II (EPIC100) [M/n/y/?] m

      SMSC LAN911x/LAN921x families embedded ethernet support (SMSC911X) [N/m/y/?] n

      SMSC LAN9420 PCI ethernet adapter support (SMSC9420) [N/m/y/?] n

    STMicroelectronics devices (NET_VENDOR_STMICRO) [Y/n/?] y

      STMicroelectronics 10/100/1000 Ethernet driver (STMMAC_ETH) [N/m/y/?] n

    Sun devices (NET_VENDOR_SUN) [Y/n/?] y

      Sun Happy Meal 10/100baseT support (HAPPYMEAL) [M/n/y/?] m

      Sun GEM support (SUNGEM) [M/n/y/?] m

      Sun Cassini support (CASSINI) [M/n/y/?] m

      Sun Neptune 10Gbit Ethernet support (NIU) [M/n/y/?] m

    Tehuti devices (NET_VENDOR_TEHUTI) [Y/n/?] y

      Tehuti Networks 10G Ethernet (TEHUTI) [M/n/y/?] m

    Texas Instruments (TI) devices (NET_VENDOR_TI) [Y/n/?] y

      TI CPSW ALE Support (TI_CPSW_ALE) [N/m/y/?] n

      TI ThunderLAN support (TLAN) [N/m/y/?] n

    VIA devices (NET_VENDOR_VIA) [Y/n/?] y

      VIA Rhine support (VIA_RHINE) [M/n/y/?] m

        Use MMIO instead of PIO (VIA_RHINE_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

      VIA Velocity support (VIA_VELOCITY) [M/n/y/?] m

    WIZnet devices (NET_VENDOR_WIZNET) [Y/n/?] y

      WIZnet W5100 Ethernet support (WIZNET_W5100) [N/m/y/?] n

      WIZnet W5300 Ethernet support (WIZNET_W5300) [N/m/y/?] n

    Xircom devices (NET_VENDOR_XIRCOM) [Y/n/?] y

      Xircom 16-bit PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_XIRC2PS) [M/n/?] m

  FDDI driver support (FDDI) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Digital DEFTA/DEFEA/DEFPA adapter support (DEFXX) [M/n/y/?] m

      Use MMIO instead of PIO (DEFXX_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

    SysKonnect FDDI PCI support (SKFP) [M/n/y/?] m

  HIPPI driver support (HIPPI) [Y/n/?] y

    Essential RoadRunner HIPPI PCI adapter support (ROADRUNNER) [M/n/y/?] m

      Use large TX/RX rings (ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS) [N/y/?] n

  General Instruments Surfboard 1000 (NET_SB1000) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * PHY Device support and infrastructure

  *

  PHY Device support and infrastructure (PHYLIB) [M/y/?] m

    *

    * MII PHY device drivers

    *

    Drivers for Atheros AT803X PHYs (AT803X_PHY) [N/m/?] n

    Drivers for the AMD PHYs (AMD_PHY) [N/m/?] n

    Driver for the AMD 10GbE (amd-xgbe) PHYs (AMD_XGBE_PHY) [N/m/?] n

    Drivers for Marvell PHYs (MARVELL_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for Davicom PHYs (DAVICOM_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for Quality Semiconductor PHYs (QSEMI_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for the Intel LXT PHYs (LXT_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for the Cicada PHYs (CICADA_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for the Vitesse PHYs (VITESSE_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for SMSC PHYs (SMSC_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for Broadcom PHYs (BROADCOM_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for Broadcom 7xxx SOCs internal PHYs (BCM7XXX_PHY) [N/m/?] n

    Driver for Broadcom BCM8706 and BCM8727 PHYs (BCM87XX_PHY) [N/m/?] n

    Drivers for ICPlus PHYs (ICPLUS_PHY) [M/n/?] m

    Drivers for Realtek PHYs (REALTEK_PHY) [N/m/?] n

    Drivers for National Semiconductor PHYs (NATIONAL_PHY) [N/m/?] n

    Driver for STMicroelectronics STe10Xp PHYs (STE10XP) [N/m/?] n

    Driver for LSI ET1011C PHY (LSI_ET1011C_PHY) [N/m/?] n

    Driver for Micrel PHYs (MICREL_PHY) [N/m/?] n

    Driver for MDIO Bus/PHY emulation with fixed speed/link PHYs (FIXED_PHY) [N/m/?] n

    Support for bitbanged MDIO buses (MDIO_BITBANG) [M/n/?] m

    Broadcom UniMAC MDIO bus controller (MDIO_BCM_UNIMAC) [N/m/?] n

  PLIP (parallel port) support (PLIP) [M/n/?] m

  PPP (point-to-point protocol) support (PPP) [M/n/y/?] m

    PPP BSD-Compress compression (PPP_BSDCOMP) [M/n/?] m

    PPP Deflate compression (PPP_DEFLATE) [M/n/?] m

    PPP filtering (PPP_FILTER) [Y/n/?] y

    PPP MPPE compression (encryption) (PPP_MPPE) [M/n/?] m

    PPP multilink support (PPP_MULTILINK) [Y/n/?] y

    PPP over ATM (PPPOATM) [M/n/?] m

    PPP over Ethernet (PPPOE) [M/n/?] m

    PPP support for async serial ports (PPP_ASYNC) [M/n/?] m

    PPP support for sync tty ports (PPP_SYNC_TTY) [M/n/?] m

  SLIP (serial line) support (SLIP) [M/n/y/?] m

  CSLIP compressed headers (SLIP_COMPRESSED) [Y/n/?] y

  Keepalive and linefill (SLIP_SMART) [Y/n/?] y

  Six bit SLIP encapsulation (SLIP_MODE_SLIP6) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Host-side USB support is needed for USB Network Adapter support

  *

  *

  * USB Network Adapters

  *

  USB Network Adapters (USB_NET_DRIVERS) [M/n] m

    USB CATC NetMate-based Ethernet device support (USB_CATC) [M/n/?] m

    USB KLSI KL5USB101-based ethernet device support (USB_KAWETH) [M/n/?] m

    USB Pegasus/Pegasus-II based ethernet device support (USB_PEGASUS) [M/n/?] m

    USB RTL8150 based ethernet device support (USB_RTL8150) [M/n/?] m

    Realtek RTL8152/RTL8153 Based USB Ethernet Adapters (USB_RTL8152) [N/m/?] n

    Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework (USB_USBNET) [M/n/?] m

      ASIX AX88xxx Based USB 2.0 Ethernet Adapters (USB_NET_AX8817X) [M/n/?] m

      ASIX AX88179/178A USB 3.0/2.0 to Gigabit Ethernet (USB_NET_AX88179_178A) [M/n/?] m

      CDC Ethernet support (smart devices such as cable modems) (USB_NET_CDCETHER) [M/?] m

      CDC EEM support (USB_NET_CDC_EEM) [N/m/?] n

      CDC NCM support (USB_NET_CDC_NCM) [M/n/?] m

      Huawei NCM embedded AT channel support (USB_NET_HUAWEI_CDC_NCM) [N/m/?] n

      CDC MBIM support (USB_NET_CDC_MBIM) [N/m/?] n

      Davicom DM96xx based USB 10/100 ethernet devices (USB_NET_DM9601) [M/n/?] m

      CoreChip-sz SR9700 based USB 1.1 10/100 ethernet devices (USB_NET_SR9700) [N/m/?] n

      CoreChip-sz SR9800 based USB 2.0 10/100 ethernet devices (USB_NET_SR9800) [N/m/?] n

      SMSC LAN75XX based USB 2.0 gigabit ethernet devices (USB_NET_SMSC75XX) [N/m/?] n

      SMSC LAN95XX based USB 2.0 10/100 ethernet devices (USB_NET_SMSC95XX) [N/m/?] n

      GeneSys GL620USB-A based cables (USB_NET_GL620A) [N/m/?] n

      NetChip 1080 based cables (Laplink, ...) (USB_NET_NET1080) [M/n/?] m

      Prolific PL-2301/2302/25A1 based cables (USB_NET_PLUSB) [N/m/?] n

      MosChip MCS7830 based Ethernet adapters (USB_NET_MCS7830) [M/n/?] m

      Host for RNDIS and ActiveSync devices (USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST) [N/m/?] n

      Simple USB Network Links (CDC Ethernet subset) (USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET) [N/m/?] n

      Sharp Zaurus (stock ROMs) and compatible (USB_NET_ZAURUS) [M/n/?] m

      Conexant CX82310 USB ethernet port (USB_NET_CX82310_ETH) [N/m/?] n

      Samsung Kalmia based LTE USB modem (USB_NET_KALMIA) [N/m/?] n

      QMI WWAN driver for Qualcomm MSM based 3G and LTE modems (USB_NET_QMI_WWAN) [N/m/?] n

    Option USB High Speed Mobile Devices (USB_HSO) [N/m/?] n

    Intellon PLC based usb adapter (USB_NET_INT51X1) [N/m/?] n

    Apple iPhone USB Ethernet driver (USB_IPHETH) [N/m/?] n

    USB-to-WWAN Driver for Sierra Wireless modems (USB_SIERRA_NET) [N/m/?] n

    LG VL600 modem dongle (USB_VL600) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Wireless LAN

  *

  Wireless LAN (WLAN) [Y/n/?] y

    Aviator/Raytheon 2.4GHz wireless support (PCMCIA_RAYCS) [M/n/?] m

    Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support with thin firmware (LIBERTAS_THINFIRM) [N/m/?] n

    Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards (AIRO) [M/n/?] m

    Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support (ATMEL) [M/n/?] m

      Atmel at76c506 PCI cards (PCI_ATMEL) [M/n/?] m

      Atmel at76c502/at76c504 PCMCIA cards (PCMCIA_ATMEL) [M/n/?] m

    Atmel at76c503/at76c505/at76c505a USB cards (AT76C50X_USB) [N/m/?] n

    Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards (AIRO_CS) [M/n/?] m

    Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards (PCMCIA_WL3501) [M/n/?] m

    Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus (DEPRECATED) (PRISM54) [M/n/y/?] m

    USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support (USB_ZD1201) [M/n/?] m

    Wireless RNDIS USB support (USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN) [N/m/?] n

    Realtek 8180/8185/8187SE PCI support (RTL8180) [N/m/?] n

    Realtek 8187 and 8187B USB support (RTL8187) [M/n/?] m

    ADMtek ADM8211 support (ADM8211) [M/n/?] m

    Simulated radio testing tool for mac80211 (MAC80211_HWSIM) [N/m/?] n

    Marvell 88W8xxx PCI/PCIe Wireless support (MWL8K) [N/m/?] n

    *

    * Atheros Wireless Cards

    *

    Atheros Wireless Cards (ATH_CARDS) [N/m/?] n

    Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack) (B43) [M/n/?] m

    Supported bus types

    > 1. BCMA and SSB (B43_BUSES_BCMA_AND_SSB)

      2. BCMA only (B43_BUSES_BCMA)

      3. SSB only (B43_BUSES_SSB)

    choice[1-3]: 1

    Broadcom 43xx PCMCIA device support (B43_PCMCIA) [Y/n/?] y

    Broadcom 43xx SDIO device support (B43_SDIO) [N/y/?] n

    Support for G-PHY (802.11g) devices (B43_PHY_G) [Y/n/?] y

    Support for N-PHY (the main 802.11n series) devices (B43_PHY_N) [Y/n/?] y

    Support for LP-PHY (low-power 802.11g) devices (B43_PHY_LP) [Y/n/?] y

    Support for HT-PHY (high throughput 802.11n) devices (B43_PHY_HT) [Y/n/?] y

    Broadcom 43xx debugging (B43_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack) (B43LEGACY) [M/n/?] m

      Broadcom 43xx-legacy debugging (B43LEGACY_DEBUG) [Y/n/?] y

      Broadcom 43xx-legacy data transfer mode

      > 1. DMA + PIO (B43LEGACY_DMA_AND_PIO_MODE)

        2. DMA (Direct Memory Access) only (B43LEGACY_DMA_MODE)

        3. PIO (Programmed I/O) only (B43LEGACY_PIO_MODE)

      choice[1-3]: 1

    Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver (BRCMSMAC) [N/m/?] n

    Broadcom IEEE802.11n embedded FullMAC WLAN driver (BRCMFMAC) [N/m/?] n

    IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP) (HOSTAP) [M/n/y/?] m

      Support downloading firmware images with Host AP driver (HOSTAP_FIRMWARE) [Y/n/?] y

        Support for non-volatile firmware download (HOSTAP_FIRMWARE_NVRAM) [Y/n/?] y

      Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 in PLX9052 PCI adaptors (HOSTAP_PLX) [M/n/?] m

      Host AP driver for Prism2.5 PCI adaptors (HOSTAP_PCI) [M/n/?] m

      Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 PC Cards (HOSTAP_CS) [M/n/?] m

    Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection (IPW2100) [M/n/?] m

      Enable promiscuous mode (IPW2100_MONITOR) [Y/n/?] y

      Enable full debugging output in IPW2100 module. (IPW2100_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection (IPW2200) [M/n/?] m

      Enable promiscuous mode (IPW2200_MONITOR) [Y/n/?] y

        Enable radiotap format 802.11 raw packet support (IPW2200_RADIOTAP) [Y] y

        Enable creation of a RF radiotap promiscuous interface (IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS) [Y/n/?] y

      Enable QoS support (IPW2200_QOS) [Y/n] y

      Enable full debugging output in IPW2200 module. (IPW2200_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Full debugging output for the LIBIPW component (LIBIPW_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlwifi)  (IWLWIFI) [M/n/?] m

      Intel Wireless WiFi DVM Firmware support (IWLDVM) [M/n/?] m

      Intel Wireless WiFi MVM Firmware support (IWLMVM) [N/m/?] n

----------

## mathabstrction

*

      * Debugging Options

      *

      Enable full debugging output in the iwlwifi driver (IWLWIFI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN (iwl4965) (IWL4965) [N/m/?] n

    Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection (iwl3945) (IWL3945) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * iwl3945 / iwl4965 Debugging Options

    *

    Enable full debugging output in iwlegacy (iwl 3945/4965) drivers (IWLEGACY_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support (LIBERTAS) [M/n/?] m

      Marvell Libertas 8388 USB 802.11b/g cards (LIBERTAS_USB) [M/n/?] m

      Marvell Libertas 8385 CompactFlash 802.11b/g cards (LIBERTAS_CS) [M/n/?] m

      Marvell Libertas 8385/8686/8688 SDIO 802.11b/g cards (LIBERTAS_SDIO) [M/n/?] m

      Enable full debugging output in the Libertas module. (LIBERTAS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

      Enable mesh support (LIBERTAS_MESH) [N/y/?] n

    Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol) (HERMES) [M/n/?] m

      Support Prism 2/2.5 chipset (HERMES_PRISM) [N/y/?] n

      Cache Hermes firmware on driver initialisation (HERMES_CACHE_FW_ON_INIT) [Y/n/?] y

      Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 etc.) (PLX_HERMES) [M/n/?] m

      Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (TMD_HERMES) [M/n/?] m

      Nortel emobility PCI adaptor support (NORTEL_HERMES) [M/n/?] m

      Hermes PCMCIA card support (PCMCIA_HERMES) [M/n/?] m

      Symbol Spectrum24 Trilogy PCMCIA card support (PCMCIA_SPECTRUM) [M/n/?] m

      Agere Orinoco USB support (ORINOCO_USB) [N/m/?] n

    Softmac Prism54 support (P54_COMMON) [M/n/?] m

      Prism54 USB support (P54_USB) [M/n/?] m

      Prism54 PCI support (P54_PCI) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Ralink driver support

    *

    Ralink driver support (RT2X00) [M/n/?] m

      Ralink rt2400 (PCI/PCMCIA) support (RT2400PCI) [M/n/?] m

      Ralink rt2500 (PCI/PCMCIA) support (RT2500PCI) [M/n/?] m

      Ralink rt2501/rt61 (PCI/PCMCIA) support (RT61PCI) [M/n/?] m

      Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx (PCI/PCIe/PCMCIA) support (RT2800PCI) [N/m/?] n

      Ralink rt2500 (USB) support (RT2500USB) [M/n/?] m

      Ralink rt2501/rt73 (USB) support (RT73USB) [M/n/?] m

      Ralink rt27xx/rt28xx/rt30xx (USB) support (RT2800USB) [N/m/?] n

      Ralink debug output (RT2X00_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * Realtek rtlwifi family of devices

    *

    Realtek rtlwifi family of devices (RTL_CARDS) [M/n/?] m

      Realtek RTL8192CE/RTL8188CE Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8192CE) [N/m/?] n

      Realtek RTL8192SE/RTL8191SE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8192SE) [N/m/?] n

      Realtek RTL8192DE/RTL8188DE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8192DE) [N/m/?] n

      Realtek RTL8723AE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8723AE) [N/m/?] n

      Realtek RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8723BE) [N/m/?] n

      Realtek RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8188EE) [N/m/?] n

      Realtek RTL8192EE Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8192EE) [N/m/?] n

      Realtek RTL8821AE/RTL8812AE Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8821AE) [N/m/?] n

      Realtek RTL8192CU/RTL8188CU USB Wireless Network Adapter (RTL8192CU) [N/m/?] n

    *

    * TI Wireless LAN support

    *

    TI Wireless LAN support (WL_TI) [N/y/?] n

    ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support (ZD1211RW) [M/n/?] m

      ZyDAS ZD1211 debugging (ZD1211RW_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Marvell WiFi-Ex Driver (MWIFIEX) [N/m/?] n

    CW1200 WLAN support (CW1200) [N/m/?] n

    Redpine Signals Inc 91x WLAN driver support (RSI_91X) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

  *

  *

  * Wan interfaces support

  *

  Wan interfaces support (WAN) [Y/n/?] y

    LanMedia Corp. SSI/V.35, T1/E1, HSSI, T3 boards (LANMEDIA) [M/n/?] m

    Generic HDLC layer (HDLC) [M/n/y/?] m

      Raw HDLC support (HDLC_RAW) [M/n/?] m

      Raw HDLC Ethernet device support (HDLC_RAW_ETH) [M/n/?] m

      Cisco HDLC support (HDLC_CISCO) [M/n/?] m

      Frame Relay support (HDLC_FR) [M/n/?] m

      Synchronous Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) support (HDLC_PPP) [M/n/?] m

      *

      * X.25/LAPB support is disabled

      *

      Goramo PCI200SYN support (PCI200SYN) [M/n/?] m

      SBE Inc. wanXL support (WANXL) [M/n/?] m

      Cyclades PC300 RSV/X21 alternative support (PC300TOO) [M/n/?] m

      FarSync T-Series support (FARSYNC) [M/n/?] m

      Etinc PCISYNC serial board support (DSCC4) [M/n/?] m

        Etinc PCISYNC features (DSCC4_PCISYNC) [Y/n/?] y

        Hard reset support (DSCC4_PCI_RST) [Y/n/?] y

    Frame Relay DLCI support (DLCI) [M/n/y/?] m

      Max DLCI per device (DLCI_MAX) [8] 8

    Granch SBNI12 Leased Line adapter support (SBNI) [M/n/y/?] m

      Multiple line feature support (SBNI_MULTILINE) [Y/n/?] y

  VMware VMXNET3 ethernet driver (VMXNET3) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * ISDN support

  *

  ISDN support (ISDN) [N/y/?] n

*

* Input device support

*

Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...) (INPUT) [Y/?] y

  Support for memoryless force-feedback devices (INPUT_FF_MEMLESS) [M/y/?] m

  Polled input device skeleton (INPUT_POLLDEV) [M/y/?] m

  Sparse keymap support library (INPUT_SPARSEKMAP) [M/y/?] m

  Matrix keymap support library (INPUT_MATRIXKMAP) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Userland interfaces

  *

  Mouse interface (INPUT_MOUSEDEV) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Provide legacy /dev/psaux device (INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX) [Y/n/?] y

    Horizontal screen resolution (INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X) [1024] 1024

    Vertical screen resolution (INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y) [768] 768

  Joystick interface (INPUT_JOYDEV) [M/n/y/?] m

  Event interface (INPUT_EVDEV) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Event debugging (INPUT_EVBUG) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Input Device Drivers

  *

  *

  * Keyboards

  *

  Keyboards (INPUT_KEYBOARD) [Y/n/?] y

    ADP5588/87 I2C QWERTY Keypad and IO Expander (KEYBOARD_ADP5588) [N/m/?] n

    ADP5585/ADP5589 I2C QWERTY Keypad and IO Expander (KEYBOARD_ADP5589) [N/m/?] n

    AT keyboard (KEYBOARD_ATKBD) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Atmel AT42QT1070 Touch Sensor Chip (KEYBOARD_QT1070) [N/m/?] n

    Atmel AT42QT2160 Touch Sensor Chip (KEYBOARD_QT2160) [N/m/?] n

    DECstation/VAXstation LK201/LK401 keyboard (KEYBOARD_LKKBD) [M/n/y/?] m

    TCA6416/TCA6408A Keypad Support (KEYBOARD_TCA6416) [N/m/?] n

    TCA8418 Keypad Support (KEYBOARD_TCA8418) [N/m/?] n

    LM8323 keypad chip (KEYBOARD_LM8323) [N/m/?] n

    LM8333 keypad chip (KEYBOARD_LM8333) [N/m/?] n

    Maxim MAX7359 Key Switch Controller (KEYBOARD_MAX7359) [N/m/?] n

    MELFAS MCS Touchkey (KEYBOARD_MCS) [N/m/?] n

    Freescale MPR121 Touchkey (KEYBOARD_MPR121) [N/m/?] n

    Newton keyboard (KEYBOARD_NEWTON) [M/n/y/?] m

    OpenCores Keyboard Controller (KEYBOARD_OPENCORES) [N/m/y/?] n

    Stowaway keyboard (KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY) [M/n/y/?] m

    Sun Type 4 and Type 5 keyboard (KEYBOARD_SUNKBD) [M/n/y/?] m

    XT keyboard (KEYBOARD_XTKBD) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Mice

  *

  Mice (INPUT_MOUSE) [Y/n/?] y

    PS/2 mouse (MOUSE_PS2) [Y/n/m/?] y

      Elantech PS/2 protocol extension (MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH) [N/y/?] n

      Sentelic Finger Sensing Pad PS/2 protocol extension (MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC) [N/y/?] n

      eGalax TouchKit PS/2 protocol extension (MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT) [Y/n/?] y

    Serial mouse (MOUSE_SERIAL) [M/n/y/?] m

    Apple USB Touchpad support (MOUSE_APPLETOUCH) [M/n/y/?] m

    Apple USB BCM5974 Multitouch trackpad support (MOUSE_BCM5974) [N/m/y/?] n

    Cypress APA I2C Trackpad support (MOUSE_CYAPA) [N/m/?] n

    ELAN I2C Touchpad support (MOUSE_ELAN_I2C) [N/m/?] n

    DEC VSXXX-AA/GA mouse and VSXXX-AB tablet (MOUSE_VSXXXAA) [N/m/y/?] n

    Synaptics I2C Touchpad support (MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C) [N/m/?] n

    Synaptics USB device support (MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Joysticks/Gamepads

  *

  Joysticks/Gamepads (INPUT_JOYSTICK) [Y/n/?] y

    Classic PC analog joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_ANALOG) [M/n/y/?] m

    Assassin 3D and MadCatz Panther devices (JOYSTICK_A3D) [M/n/y/?] m

    Logitech ADI digital joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_ADI) [M/n/y/?] m

    Creative Labs Blaster Cobra gamepad (JOYSTICK_COBRA) [M/n/y/?] m

    Genius Flight2000 Digital joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_GF2K) [M/n/y/?] m

    Gravis GrIP joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_GRIP) [M/n/y/?] m

    Gravis GrIP MultiPort (JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP) [M/n/y/?] m

    Guillemot joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT) [M/n/y/?] m

    InterAct digital joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_INTERACT) [M/n/y/?] m

    Microsoft SideWinder digital joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER) [M/n/y/?] m

    ThrustMaster DirectConnect joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_TMDC) [M/n/y/?] m

    I-Force devices (JOYSTICK_IFORCE) [M/n/y/?] m

      I-Force USB joysticks and wheels (JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB) [Y/n/?] y

      I-Force Serial joysticks and wheels (JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232) [Y/n/?] y

    Logitech WingMan Warrior joystick (JOYSTICK_WARRIOR) [M/n/y/?] m

    LogiCad3d Magellan/SpaceMouse 6dof controllers (JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN) [M/n/y/?] m

    SpaceTec SpaceOrb/Avenger 6dof controllers (JOYSTICK_SPACEORB) [M/n/y/?] m

    SpaceTec SpaceBall 6dof controllers (JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL) [M/n/y/?] m

    Gravis Stinger gamepad (JOYSTICK_STINGER) [M/n/y/?] m

    Twiddler as a joystick (JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY) [M/n/y/?] m

    5-byte Zhenhua RC transmitter (JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA) [N/m/y/?] n

    Multisystem, Sega Genesis, Saturn joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_DB9) [M/n/?] m

    Multisystem, NES, SNES, N64, PSX joysticks and gamepads (JOYSTICK_GAMECON) [M/n/?] m

    Multisystem joysticks via TurboGraFX device (JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX) [M/n/?] m

    Austria Microsystem AS5011 joystick (JOYSTICK_AS5011) [N/m/?] n

    Gameport data dumper (JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP) [M/n/y/?] m

    X-Box gamepad support (JOYSTICK_XPAD) [M/n/y/?] m

      X-Box gamepad rumble support (JOYSTICK_XPAD_FF) [Y/n/?] y

      LED Support for Xbox360 controller 'BigX' LED (JOYSTICK_XPAD_LEDS) [Y/n/?] y

    Walkera WK-0701 RC transmitter (JOYSTICK_WALKERA0701) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Tablets

  *

  Tablets (INPUT_TABLET) [Y/n/?] y

    Acecad Flair tablet support (USB) (TABLET_USB_ACECAD) [M/n/y/?] m

    Aiptek 6000U/8000U and Genius G_PEN tablet support (USB) (TABLET_USB_AIPTEK) [M/n/y/?] m

    GTCO CalComp/InterWrite USB Support (TABLET_USB_GTCO) [M/n/?] m

    Hanwang Art Master III tablet support (USB) (TABLET_USB_HANWANG) [N/m/y/?] n

    KB Gear JamStudio tablet support (USB) (TABLET_USB_KBTAB) [M/n/y/?] m

    Wacom protocol 4 serial tablet support (TABLET_SERIAL_WACOM4) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Touchscreens

  *

  Touchscreens (INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN) [Y/n/?] y

    Analog Devices AD7879-1/AD7889-1 touchscreen interface (TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879) [N/m/y/?] n

    Atmel mXT I2C Touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_ATMEL_MXT) [N/m/?] n

    BU21013 based touch panel controllers (TOUCHSCREEN_BU21013) [N/m/?] n

    Cypress TTSP touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_CYTTSP_CORE) [N/m/y/?] n

    Cypress TrueTouch Gen4 Touchscreen Driver (TOUCHSCREEN_CYTTSP4_CORE) [N/m/y/?] n

    Dynapro serial touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_DYNAPRO) [N/m/y/?] n

    Hampshire serial touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_HAMPSHIRE) [N/m/y/?] n

    EETI touchscreen panel support (TOUCHSCREEN_EETI) [N/m/?] n

    Fujitsu serial touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU) [M/n/y/?] m

    Goodix I2C touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_GOODIX) [N/m/?] n

    Ilitek ILI210X based touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_ILI210X) [N/m/?] n

    Gunze AHL-51S touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Elan eKTH I2C touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_ELAN) [N/m/?] n

    Elo serial touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_ELO) [M/n/y/?] m

    Wacom W8001 penabled serial touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001) [N/m/y/?] n

    Wacom Tablet support (I2C) (TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_I2C) [N/m/?] n

    MAX11801 based touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_MAX11801) [N/m/?] n

    MELFAS MCS-5000 touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_MCS5000) [N/m/?] n

    MELFAS MMS114 touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_MMS114) [N/m/?] n

    MicroTouch serial touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH) [M/n/y/?] m

    iNexio serial touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_INEXIO) [N/m/y/?] n

    ICS MicroClock MK712 touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_MK712) [M/n/y/?] m

    Penmount serial touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT) [M/n/y/?] m

    EDT FocalTech FT5x06 I2C Touchscreen support (TOUCHSCREEN_EDT_FT5X06) [N/m/?] n

    Touchright serial touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT) [M/n/y/?] m

    Touchwin serial touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN) [M/n/y/?] m

    PIXCIR I2C touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_PIXCIR) [N/m/?] n

    Support for WM97xx AC97 touchscreen controllers (TOUCHSCREEN_WM97XX) [N/m/?] n

    USB Touchscreen Driver (TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Sahara TouchIT-213 touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHIT213) [N/m/y/?] n

    TSC-10/25/40 serial touchscreen support (TOUCHSCREEN_TSC_SERIO) [N/m/y/?] n

    TSC2007 based touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_TSC2007) [N/m/?] n

    Sitronix ST1232 touchscreen controllers (TOUCHSCREEN_ST1232) [N/m/?] n

    Samsung SUR40 (Surface 2.0/PixelSense) touchscreen (TOUCHSCREEN_SUR40) [N/m/?] n

    TPS6507x based touchscreens (TOUCHSCREEN_TPS6507X) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Miscellaneous devices

  *

  Miscellaneous devices (INPUT_MISC) [Y/n/?] y

    Analog Devices AD714x Capacitance Touch Sensor (INPUT_AD714X) [N/m/y/?] n

    BMA150/SMB380 acceleration sensor support (INPUT_BMA150) [N/m/?] n

    NI Ettus Research USRP E3x0 Button support. (INPUT_E3X0_BUTTON) [N/m/y/?] n

    PC Speaker support (INPUT_PCSPKR) [M/n/y/?] m

    MMA8450 - Freescale's 3-Axis, 8/12-bit Digital Accelerometer (INPUT_MMA8450) [N/m/?] n

    MPU3050 Triaxial gyroscope sensor (INPUT_MPU3050) [N/m/?] n

    Fujitsu Lifebook Application Panel buttons (INPUT_APANEL) [N/m/?] n

    x86 Atlas button interface (INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS) [M/n/y/?] m

    ATI / Philips USB RF remote control (INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2) [M/n/y/?] m

    Keyspan DMR USB remote control (INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Kionix KXTJ9 tri-axis digital accelerometer (INPUT_KXTJ9) [N/m/?] n

    Griffin PowerMate and Contour Jog support (INPUT_POWERMATE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Yealink usb-p1k voip phone (INPUT_YEALINK) [M/n/y/?] m

    C-Media CM109 USB I/O Controller (INPUT_CM109) [N/m/y/?] n

    User level driver support (INPUT_UINPUT) [N/m/y/?] n

    PCF8574 Keypad input device (INPUT_PCF8574) [N/m/?] n

    Analog Devices ADXL34x Three-Axis Digital Accelerometer (INPUT_ADXL34X) [N/m/y/?] n

    IMS Passenger Control Unit driver (INPUT_IMS_PCU) [N/m/?] n

    VTI CMA3000 Tri-axis accelerometer (INPUT_CMA3000) [N/m/y/?] n

    IdeaPad Laptop Slidebar (INPUT_IDEAPAD_SLIDEBAR) [N/m/y/?] n

    TI DRV2667 haptics support (INPUT_DRV2667_HAPTICS) [N/m/?] n

*

* Hardware I/O ports

*

Serial I/O support (SERIO) [Y/?] y

i8042 PC Keyboard controller (SERIO_I8042) [Y/?] y

Serial port line discipline (SERIO_SERPORT) [M/y/?] m

ct82c710 Aux port controller (SERIO_CT82C710) [M/n/y/?] m

Parallel port keyboard adapter (SERIO_PARKBD) [M/n/?] m

PCI PS/2 keyboard and PS/2 mouse controller (SERIO_PCIPS2) [M/n/y/?] m

PS/2 driver library (SERIO_LIBPS2) [Y/?] y

Raw access to serio ports (SERIO_RAW) [N/m/y/?] n

Altera UP PS/2 controller (SERIO_ALTERA_PS2) [N/m/y/?] n

TQC PS/2 multiplexer (SERIO_PS2MULT) [N/m/y/?] n

ARC PS/2 support (SERIO_ARC_PS2) [N/m/y/?] n

Gameport support (GAMEPORT) [M/y/?] m

  Classic ISA and PnP gameport support (GAMEPORT_NS558) [M/n/?] m

  PDPI Lightning 4 gamecard support (GAMEPORT_L4) [M/n/?] m

  SB Live and Audigy gameport support (GAMEPORT_EMU10K1) [M/n/?] m

  ForteMedia FM801 gameport support (GAMEPORT_FM801) [M/n/?] m

*

* Character devices

*

Enable TTY (TTY) [Y/?] y

  Virtual terminal (VT) [Y/?] y

    Support for binding and unbinding console drivers (VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING) [Y/?] y

  Unix98 PTY support (UNIX98_PTYS) [Y/?] y

    Support multiple instances of devpts (DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES) [N/y/?] n

  Legacy (BSD) PTY support (LEGACY_PTYS) [N/y/?] n

  Non-standard serial port support (SERIAL_NONSTANDARD) [N/y/?] n

  HSDPA Broadband Wireless Data Card - Globe Trotter (NOZOMI) [N/m/y/?] n

  GSM MUX line discipline support (EXPERIMENTAL) (N_GSM) [N/m/y/?] n

  Trace data sink for MIPI P1149.7 cJTAG standard (TRACE_SINK) [N/m/y/?] n

/dev/mem virtual device support (DEVMEM) [Y/n/?] y

/dev/kmem virtual device support (DEVKMEM) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Serial drivers

*

8250/16550 and compatible serial support (SERIAL_8250) [Y/m/?] y

  Support 8250_core.* kernel options (DEPRECATED) (SERIAL_8250_DEPRECATED_OPTIONS) [Y/n/?] y

  Console on 8250/16550 and compatible serial port (SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE) [Y/n/?] y

  8250/16550 PCMCIA device support (SERIAL_8250_CS) [M/n/?] m

  Maximum number of 8250/16550 serial ports (SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS) [4] 4

  Number of 8250/16550 serial ports to register at runtime (SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS) [4] 4

  Extended 8250/16550 serial driver options (SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED) [Y/n/?] y

    Support more than 4 legacy serial ports (SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS) [Y/n/?] y

    Support for sharing serial interrupts (SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ) [Y/n/?] y

    Autodetect IRQ on standard ports (unsafe) (SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ) [N/y/?] n

    Support RSA serial ports (SERIAL_8250_RSA) [Y/n/?] y

Support for Synopsys DesignWare 8250 quirks (SERIAL_8250_DW) [N/m/y/?] n

Support for Fintek F81216A LPC to 4 UART (SERIAL_8250_FINTEK) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Non-8250 serial port support

*

Medfield High Speed UART support (SERIAL_MFD_HSU) [N/m/y] n

Digi International NEO and Classic PCI Support (SERIAL_JSM) [N/m/y/?] n

SCCNXP serial port support (SERIAL_SCCNXP) [N/m/y/?] n

SC16IS7xx serial support (SERIAL_SC16IS7XX) [N/m/?] n

Altera JTAG UART support (SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART) [N/m/y/?] n

Altera UART support (SERIAL_ALTERA_UART) [N/m/y/?] n

ARC UART driver support (SERIAL_ARC) [N/m/y/?] n

Comtrol RocketPort EXPRESS/INFINITY support (SERIAL_RP2) [N/m/y/?] n

Freescale lpuart serial port support (SERIAL_FSL_LPUART) [N/m/y/?] n

Parallel printer support (PRINTER) [N/m/?] n

Support for user-space parallel port device drivers (PPDEV) [M/n/?] m

*

* IPMI top-level message handler

*

IPMI top-level message handler (IPMI_HANDLER) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Hardware Random Number Generator Core support

*

Hardware Random Number Generator Core support (HW_RANDOM) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Timer IOMEM HW Random Number Generator support (HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel HW Random Number Generator support (HW_RANDOM_INTEL) [Y/n/m/?] y

  AMD HW Random Number Generator support (HW_RANDOM_AMD) [Y/n/m/?] y

  VIA HW Random Number Generator support (HW_RANDOM_VIA) [Y/n/m/?] y

/dev/nvram support (NVRAM) [M/y/?] m

Siemens R3964 line discipline (R3964) [N/m/y/?] n

Applicom intelligent fieldbus card support (APPLICOM) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* PCMCIA character devices

*

SyncLink PC Card support (SYNCLINK_CS) [N/m/?] n

Omnikey Cardman 4000 support (CARDMAN_4000) [N/m/?] n

Omnikey CardMan 4040 support (CARDMAN_4040) [N/m/?] n

IPWireless 3G UMTS PCMCIA card support (IPWIRELESS) [N/m/?] n

ACP Modem (Mwave) support (MWAVE) [M/n/y/?] m

RAW driver (/dev/raw/rawN) (RAW_DRIVER) [N/m/y/?] n

HPET - High Precision Event Timer (HPET) [N/y/?] n

Hangcheck timer (HANGCHECK_TIMER) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* TPM Hardware Support

*

TPM Hardware Support (TCG_TPM) [N/m/y/?] n

Telecom clock driver for ATCA SBC (TELCLOCK) [N/m/y/?] n

Xillybus generic FPGA interface (XILLYBUS) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* I2C support

*

I2C support (I2C) [M/y/?] m

  Enable compatibility bits for old user-space (I2C_COMPAT) [Y/n/?] y

  I2C device interface (I2C_CHARDEV) [M/n/?] m

  I2C bus multiplexing support (I2C_MUX) [N/m/?] n

  Autoselect pertinent helper modules (I2C_HELPER_AUTO) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * I2C Hardware Bus support

  *

  *

  * PC SMBus host controller drivers

  *

  ALI 1535 (I2C_ALI1535) [M/n/?] m

  ALI 1563 (I2C_ALI1563) [M/n/?] m

  ALI 15x3 (I2C_ALI15X3) [M/n/?] m

  AMD 756/766/768/8111 and nVidia nForce (I2C_AMD756) [M/n/?] m

    SMBus multiplexing on the Tyan S4882 (I2C_AMD756_S4882) [M/n/?] m

  AMD 8111 (I2C_AMD8111) [M/n/?] m

  Intel 82801 (ICH/PCH) (I2C_I801) [M/n/?] m

  Intel SCH SMBus 1.0 (I2C_ISCH) [N/m/?] n

  Intel iSMT SMBus Controller (I2C_ISMT) [N/m/?] n

  Intel PIIX4 and compatible (ATI/AMD/Serverworks/Broadcom/SMSC) (I2C_PIIX4) [M/n/?] m

  Nvidia nForce2, nForce3 and nForce4 (I2C_NFORCE2) [M/n/?] m

    SMBus multiplexing on the Tyan S4985 (I2C_NFORCE2_S4985) [N/m/?] n

  SiS 5595 (I2C_SIS5595) [M/n/?] m

  SiS 630/730/964 (I2C_SIS630) [M/n/?] m

  SiS 96x (I2C_SIS96X) [M/n/?] m

  VIA VT82C586B (I2C_VIA) [M/n/?] m

  VIA VT82C596/82C686/82xx and CX700/VX8xx/VX900 (I2C_VIAPRO) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * ACPI drivers

  *

  SMBus Control Method Interface (I2C_SCMI) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

  *

  Synopsys DesignWare PCI (I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI) [N/m/?] n

  OpenCores I2C Controller (I2C_OCORES) [M/n/?] m

  PCA9564/PCA9665 as platform device (I2C_PCA_PLATFORM) [N/m/?] n

  Simtec Generic I2C interface (I2C_SIMTEC) [M/n/?] m

  Xilinx I2C Controller (I2C_XILINX) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

  *

  Diolan U2C-12 USB adapter (I2C_DIOLAN_U2C) [N/m/?] n

  Parallel port adapter (I2C_PARPORT) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port adapter (light) (I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT) [N/m/?] n

  RobotFuzz Open Source InterFace USB adapter (I2C_ROBOTFUZZ_OSIF) [N/m/?] n

  TAOS evaluation module (I2C_TAOS_EVM) [M/n/?] m

  Tiny-USB adapter (I2C_TINY_USB) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

  *

  I2C/SMBus Test Stub (I2C_STUB) [N/m/?] n

  I2C slave support (I2C_SLAVE) [N/y] n

  I2C Core debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_CORE) [N/y/?] n

  I2C Algorithm debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_ALGO) [N/y/?] n

  I2C Bus debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_BUS) [N/y/?] n

*

* SPI support

*

SPI support (SPI) [N/y/?] n

*

* SPMI support

*

SPMI support (SPMI) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* HSI support

*

HSI support (HSI) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* PPS support

*

PPS support (PPS) [M/y/?] m

  PPS debugging messages (PPS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * PPS clients support

  *

  Kernel timer client (Testing client, use for debug) (PPS_CLIENT_KTIMER) [N/m/?] n

  PPS line discipline (PPS_CLIENT_LDISC) [N/m/?] n

  Parallel port PPS client (PPS_CLIENT_PARPORT) [N/m/?] n

  PPS client using GPIO (PPS_CLIENT_GPIO) [N/m/?] n

*

* PPS generators support

*

*

* PTP clock support

*

PTP clock support (PTP_1588_CLOCK) [M/y/?] m

*

* Enable PHYLIB and NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING to see the additional clocks.

*

*

* GPIO Support

*

GPIO Support (GPIOLIB) [N/y/?] n

*

* Dallas's 1-wire support

*

Dallas's 1-wire support (W1) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Power supply class support

*

Power supply class support (POWER_SUPPLY) [Y/?] y

  Power supply debug (POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Generic PDA/phone power driver (PDA_POWER) [N/m/y/?] n

  Test power driver (TEST_POWER) [N/m/y/?] n

  DS2780 battery driver (BATTERY_DS2780) [N/m/y/?] n

  DS2781 battery driver (BATTERY_DS2781) [N/m/y/?] n

  DS2782/DS2786 standalone gas-gauge (BATTERY_DS2782) [N/m/?] n

  SBS Compliant gas gauge (BATTERY_SBS) [N/m/?] n

  BQ27x00 battery driver (BATTERY_BQ27x00) [N/m/?] n

  Maxim MAX17040 Fuel Gauge (BATTERY_MAX17040) [N/m/?] n

  Maxim MAX17042/17047/17050/8997/8966 Fuel Gauge (BATTERY_MAX17042) [N/m/?] n

  MAX8903 Battery DC-DC Charger for USB and Adapter Power (CHARGER_MAX8903) [N/m/y/?] n

  TI/National Semiconductor LP8727 charger driver (CHARGER_LP8727) [N/m/?] n

  TI BQ2415x battery charger driver (CHARGER_BQ2415X) [N/m/?] n

  Summit Microelectronics SMB347 Battery Charger (CHARGER_SMB347) [N/m/?] n

  LTC2941/LTC2943 Battery Gauge Driver (BATTERY_GAUGE_LTC2941) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Board level reset or power off

  *

  Board level reset or power off (POWER_RESET) [N/y/?] n

*

* Adaptive Voltage Scaling class support

*

Adaptive Voltage Scaling class support (POWER_AVS) [N/y/?] n

*

* Hardware Monitoring support

*

Hardware Monitoring support (HWMON) [Y/m/?] y

  Hardware Monitoring Chip debugging messages (HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Native drivers

  *

  Abit uGuru (rev 1 & 2) (SENSORS_ABITUGURU) [M/n/y/?] m

  Abit uGuru (rev 3) (SENSORS_ABITUGURU3) [M/n/y/?] m

  Analog Devices AD7414 (SENSORS_AD7414) [N/m/?] n

  Analog Devices AD7416, AD7417 and AD7418 (SENSORS_AD7418) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADM1021 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1021) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADM1025 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1025) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADM1026 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1026) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADM1029 (SENSORS_ADM1029) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADM1031 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM1031) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADM9240 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADM9240) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADT7410/ADT7420 (SENSORS_ADT7410) [N/m/?] n

  Analog Devices ADT7411 (SENSORS_ADT7411) [N/m/?] n

  Analog Devices ADT7462 (SENSORS_ADT7462) [N/m/?] n

  Analog Devices ADT7470 (SENSORS_ADT7470) [M/n/?] m

  Analog Devices ADT7473, ADT7475, ADT7476 and ADT7490 (SENSORS_ADT7475) [N/m/?] n

  Andigilog aSC7621 (SENSORS_ASC7621) [N/m/?] n

  AMD Athlon64/FX or Opteron temperature sensor (SENSORS_K8TEMP) [M/n/y/?] m

  AMD Family 10h+ temperature sensor (SENSORS_K10TEMP) [N/m/y/?] n

  AMD Family 15h processor power (SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER) [N/m/y/?] n

  Apple SMC (Motion sensor, light sensor, keyboard backlight) (SENSORS_APPLESMC) [M/n/y/?] m

  Asus ASB100 Bach (SENSORS_ASB100) [M/n/?] m

  Attansic ATXP1 VID controller (SENSORS_ATXP1) [M/n/?] m

  Dallas Semiconductor DS620 (SENSORS_DS620) [N/m/?] n

  Dallas Semiconductor DS1621 and compatibles (SENSORS_DS1621) [M/n/?] m

  FB-DIMM AMB temperature sensor on Intel 5000 series chipsets (SENSORS_I5K_AMB) [M/n/y/?] m

  Fintek F71805F/FG, F71806F/FG and F71872F/FG (SENSORS_F71805F) [M/n/y/?] m

  Fintek F71882FG and compatibles (SENSORS_F71882FG) [M/n/y/?] m

  Fintek F75375S/SP, F75373 and F75387 (SENSORS_F75375S) [M/n/?] m

  Fujitsu Siemens Computers sensor chips (SENSORS_FSCHMD) [M/n/?] m

  Genesys Logic GL518SM (SENSORS_GL518SM) [M/n/?] m

  Genesys Logic GL520SM (SENSORS_GL520SM) [M/n/?] m

  GMT G760A (SENSORS_G760A) [N/m/?] n

  GMT G762 and G763 (SENSORS_G762) [N/m/?] n

  Honeywell Humidicon HIH-6130 humidity/temperature sensor (SENSORS_HIH6130) [N/m/?] n

  Intel 5500/5520/X58 temperature sensor (SENSORS_I5500) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel Core/Core2/Atom temperature sensor (SENSORS_CORETEMP) [M/n/y/?] m

  ITE IT87xx and compatibles (SENSORS_IT87) [M/n/y/?] m

  JEDEC JC42.4 compliant memory module temperature sensors (SENSORS_JC42) [N/m/?] n

  Lattice POWR1220 Power Monitoring (SENSORS_POWR1220) [N/m/?] n

  Lineage Compact Power Line Power Entry Module (SENSORS_LINEAGE) [N/m/?] n

  Linear Technology LTC2945 (SENSORS_LTC2945) [N/m/?] n

  Linear Technology LTC4151 (SENSORS_LTC4151) [N/m/?] n

  Linear Technology LTC4215 (SENSORS_LTC4215) [N/m/?] n

  Linear Technology LTC4222 (SENSORS_LTC4222) [N/m/?] n

  Linear Technology LTC4245 (SENSORS_LTC4245) [N/m/?] n

  Linear Technology LTC4260 (SENSORS_LTC4260) [N/m/?] n

  Linear Technology LTC4261 (SENSORS_LTC4261) [N/m/?] n

  Maxim MAX16065 System Manager and compatibles (SENSORS_MAX16065) [N/m/?] n

  Maxim MAX1619 sensor chip (SENSORS_MAX1619) [M/n/?] m

  Maxim MAX1668 and compatibles (SENSORS_MAX1668) [N/m/?] n

  Maxim MAX197 and compatibles (SENSORS_MAX197) [N/m/y/?] n

  Maxim MAX6639 sensor chip (SENSORS_MAX6639) [N/m/?] n

  Maxim MAX6642 sensor chip (SENSORS_MAX6642) [N/m/?] n

  Maxim MAX6650 sensor chip (SENSORS_MAX6650) [M/n/?] m

  Maxim MAX6697 and compatibles (SENSORS_MAX6697) [N/m/?] n

  Measurement Specialties HTU21D humidity/temperature sensors (SENSORS_HTU21) [N/m/?] n

  Microchip MCP3021 and compatibles (SENSORS_MCP3021) [N/m/?] n

  National Semiconductor LM63 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM63) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM73 (SENSORS_LM73) [N/m/?] n

  National Semiconductor LM75 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM75) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM77 (SENSORS_LM77) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM78 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM78) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM80 and LM96080 (SENSORS_LM80) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM83 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM83) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM85 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM85) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM87 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM87) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM90 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM90) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM92 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM92) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM93 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM93) [M/n/?] m

  National Semiconductor LM95234 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM95234) [N/m/?] n

  National Semiconductor LM95241 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM95241) [N/m/?] n

  National Semiconductor LM95245 and compatibles (SENSORS_LM95245) [N/m/?] n

  National Semiconductor PC87360 family (SENSORS_PC87360) [M/n/y/?] m

  National Semiconductor PC87427 (SENSORS_PC87427) [M/n/y/?] m

  NTC thermistor support from Murata (SENSORS_NTC_THERMISTOR) [N/m/y/?] n

  Nuvoton NCT6683D (SENSORS_NCT6683) [N/m/y/?] n

  Nuvoton NCT6775F and compatibles (SENSORS_NCT6775) [N/m/y/?] n

  Nuvoton NCT7802Y (SENSORS_NCT7802) [N/m/?] n

  Philips PCF8591 ADC/DAC (SENSORS_PCF8591) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * PMBus support

  *

  PMBus support (PMBUS) [N/m/?] n

  Sensiron humidity and temperature sensors. SHT21 and compat. (SENSORS_SHT21) [N/m/?] n

  Sensiron humidity and temperature sensors. SHTC1 and compat. (SENSORS_SHTC1) [N/m/?] n

  Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. SiS5595 (SENSORS_SIS5595) [M/n/y/?] m

  SMSC DME1737, SCH311x and compatibles (SENSORS_DME1737) [M/n/?] m

  SMSC EMC1403/23 thermal sensor (SENSORS_EMC1403) [N/m/?] n

  SMSC EMC2103 (SENSORS_EMC2103) [N/m/?] n

  SMSC EMC6W201 (SENSORS_EMC6W201) [N/m/?] n

  SMSC LPC47M10x and compatibles (SENSORS_SMSC47M1) [M/n/y/?] m

  SMSC LPC47M192 and compatibles (SENSORS_SMSC47M192) [M/n/?] m

  SMSC LPC47B397-NC (SENSORS_SMSC47B397) [M/n/y/?] m

  Summit Microelectronics SMM665 (SENSORS_SMM665) [N/m/?] n

  Texas Instruments ADC128D818 (SENSORS_ADC128D818) [N/m/?] n

  Texas Instruments ADS1015 (SENSORS_ADS1015) [N/m/?] n

  Texas Instruments ADS7828 and compatibles (SENSORS_ADS7828) [N/m/?] n

  Texas Instruments AMC6821 (SENSORS_AMC6821) [N/m/?] n

  TI / Burr Brown INA209 (SENSORS_INA209) [N/m/?] n

  Texas Instruments INA219 and compatibles (SENSORS_INA2XX) [N/m/?] n

  Texas Instruments THMC50 / Analog Devices ADM1022 (SENSORS_THMC50) [M/n/?] m

  Texas Instruments TMP102 (SENSORS_TMP102) [N/m/?] n

  Texas Instruments TMP103 (SENSORS_TMP103) [N/m/?] n

  Texas Instruments TMP401 and compatibles (SENSORS_TMP401) [N/m/?] n

  Texas Instruments TMP421 and compatible (SENSORS_TMP421) [N/m/?] n

  VIA CPU temperature sensor (SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP) [N/m/y/?] n

  VIA686A (SENSORS_VIA686A) [M/n/y/?] m

  VIA VT1211 (SENSORS_VT1211) [M/n/y/?] m

  VIA VT8231 (SENSORS_VT8231) [M/n/y/?] m

  Winbond W83781D, W83782D, W83783S, Asus AS99127F (SENSORS_W83781D) [M/n/?] m

  Winbond W83791D (SENSORS_W83791D) [M/n/?] m

  Winbond W83792D (SENSORS_W83792D) [M/n/?] m

  Winbond W83793 (SENSORS_W83793) [M/n/?] m

  Winbond/Nuvoton W83795G/ADG (SENSORS_W83795) [N/m/?] n

  Winbond W83L785TS-S (SENSORS_W83L785TS) [M/n/?] m

  Winbond W83L786NG, W83L786NR (SENSORS_W83L786NG) [N/m/?] n

  Winbond W83627HF, W83627THF, W83637HF, W83687THF, W83697HF (SENSORS_W83627HF) [M/n/y/?] m

  Winbond W83627EHF/EHG/DHG/UHG, W83667HG, NCT6775F, NCT6776F (SENSORS_W83627EHF) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * ACPI drivers

  *

  ACPI 4.0 power meter (SENSORS_ACPI_POWER) [N/m/y/?] n

  ASUS ATK0110 (SENSORS_ATK0110) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Generic Thermal sysfs driver

*

Generic Thermal sysfs driver (THERMAL) [M/y/?] m

  Expose thermal sensors as hwmon device (THERMAL_HWMON) [N/y/?] n

  Default Thermal governor

  > 1. step_wise (THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_STEP_WISE)

    2. fair_share (THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_FAIR_SHARE)

    3. user_space (THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_USER_SPACE)

  choice[1-3?]: 1

  Fair-share thermal governor (THERMAL_GOV_FAIR_SHARE) [N/y/?] n

  Step_wise thermal governor (THERMAL_GOV_STEP_WISE) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Bang Bang thermal governor (THERMAL_GOV_BANG_BANG) [N/y/?] n

  User_space thermal governor (THERMAL_GOV_USER_SPACE) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Thermal emulation mode support (THERMAL_EMULATION) [N/y/?] n

  Intel PowerClamp idle injection driver (INTEL_POWERCLAMP) [N/m/?] n

  X86 package temperature thermal driver (X86_PKG_TEMP_THERMAL) [M/n/?] m

  ACPI INT340X thermal drivers (INT340X_THERMAL) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Texas Instruments thermal drivers

  *

*

* Watchdog Timer Support

*

Watchdog Timer Support (WATCHDOG) [N/y/?] n

*

* Sonics Silicon Backplane

*

Sonics Silicon Backplane support (SSB) [M/y/?] m

Support for SSB on PCI-bus host (SSB_PCIHOST) [Y/?] y

Support for SSB on PCMCIA-bus host (SSB_PCMCIAHOST) [Y/?] y

Support for SSB on SDIO-bus host (SSB_SDIOHOST) [N/y/?] n

SSB debugging (SSB_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

SSB PCI core driver (SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE) [Y/?] y

*

* Broadcom specific AMBA

*

BCMA support (BCMA) [M/y/?] m

  Support for BCMA on PCI-host bus (BCMA_HOST_PCI) [Y/n] y

  Support for BCMA in a SoC (BCMA_HOST_SOC) [N/y/?] n

  BCMA Broadcom GBIT MAC COMMON core driver (BCMA_DRIVER_GMAC_CMN) [N/y/?] n

  BCMA debugging (BCMA_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*

* Multifunction device drivers

*

Broadcom BCM590xx PMUs (MFD_BCM590XX) [N/m/?] n

ChromeOS Embedded Controller (MFD_CROS_EC) [N/m/y/?] n

Diolan DLN2 support (MFD_DLN2) [N/m/?] n

Freescale MC13892 I2C interface (MFD_MC13XXX_I2C) [N/m/?] n

HTC PASIC3 LED/DS1WM chip support (HTC_PASIC3) [N/m/y/?] n

Intel ICH LPC (LPC_ICH) [N/m/y/?] n

Intel SCH LPC (LPC_SCH) [N/m/y/?] n

Janz CMOD-IO PCI MODULbus Carrier Board (MFD_JANZ_CMODIO) [N/m/y/?] n

Kontron module PLD device (MFD_KEMPLD) [N/m/y/?] n

MEN 14F021P00 Board Management Controller Support (MFD_MENF21BMC) [N/m/?] n

Nano River Technologies Viperboard (MFD_VIPERBOARD) [N/m/?] n

Nokia Retu and Tahvo multi-function device (MFD_RETU) [N/m/?] n

NXP PCF50633 (MFD_PCF50633) [N/m/?] n

RDC R-321x southbridge (MFD_RDC321X) [N/m/y/?] n

Realtek PCI-E card reader (MFD_RTSX_PCI) [N/m/y/?] n

Realtek USB card reader (MFD_RTSX_USB) [N/m/?] n

Ricoh RN5T5618 PMIC (MFD_RN5T618) [N/m/?] n

Silicon Laboratories 4761/64/68 AM/FM radio. (MFD_SI476X_CORE) [N/m/?] n

Silicon Motion SM501 (MFD_SM501) [M/n/y/?] m

ST-Ericsson ABX500 Mixed Signal Circuit register functions (ABX500_CORE) [N/y/?] n

System Controller Register R/W Based on Regmap (MFD_SYSCON) [N/y/?] n

TI ADC / Touch Screen chip support (MFD_TI_AM335X_TSCADC) [N/m/y/?] n

TI/National Semiconductor LP3943 MFD Driver (MFD_LP3943) [N/m/?] n

TI TPS61050/61052 Boost Converters (TPS6105X) [N/m/?] n

TI TPS6507x Power Management / Touch Screen chips (TPS6507X) [N/m/?] n

TI TPS65217 Power Management / White LED chips (MFD_TPS65217) [N/m/?] n

TI TPS65218 Power Management chips (MFD_TPS65218) [N/m/?] n

TI WL1273 FM radio (MFD_WL1273_CORE) [N/m/?] n

TI/National Semiconductor LM3533 Lighting Power chip (MFD_LM3533) [N/m/?] n

VIA VX855/VX875 integrated south bridge (MFD_VX855) [N/m/y/?] n

Wolfson Microelectronics Arizona platform with I2C (MFD_ARIZONA_I2C) [N/m/?] n

Wolfson Microelectronics WM8994 (MFD_WM8994) [N/m/?] n

*

* Voltage and Current Regulator Support

*

Voltage and Current Regulator Support (REGULATOR) [N/y/?] n

*

* Multimedia support

*

Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Graphics support

*

*

* /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

*

/dev/agpgart (AGP Support) (AGP) [Y/n/m/?] y

  AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support (AGP_AMD64) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support (AGP_INTEL) [M/y/?] m

  SiS chipset support (AGP_SIS) [M/n/y/?] m

  VIA chipset support (AGP_VIA) [M/n/y/?] m

VGA Arbitration (VGA_ARB) [Y/?] y

  Maximum number of GPUs (VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS) [16] 16

Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support (VGA_SWITCHEROO) [N/y/?] n

*

* Direct Rendering Manager

*

*

* Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

*

Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM) [M/n/y/?] m

  Allow to specify an EDID data set instead of probing for it (DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * I2C encoder or helper chips

  *

  AV7511 encoder (DRM_I2C_ADV7511) [N/m/?] n

  Chrontel ch7006 TV encoder (DRM_I2C_CH7006) [N/m/?] n

  Silicon Image sil164 TMDS transmitter (DRM_I2C_SIL164) [N/m/?] n

  NXP Semiconductors TDA998X HDMI encoder (DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X) [N/m/?] n

  3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+ (DRM_TDFX) [M/n/?] m

  ATI Rage 128 (DRM_R128) [M/n/?] m

  ATI Radeon (DRM_RADEON) [M/n/?] m

    Enable userspace modesetting on radeon (DEPRECATED) (DRM_RADEON_UMS) [N/y/?] n

  Nouveau (NVIDIA) cards (DRM_NOUVEAU) [N/m/?] n

  Intel I810 (DRM_I810) [M/n/?] m

  Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics (DRM_I915) [M/n/?] m

    Enable modesetting on intel by default (DRM_I915_KMS) [N/y/?] n

    Enable legacy fbdev support for the modesetting intel driver (DRM_I915_FBDEV) [Y/n/?] y

    Enable preliminary support for prerelease Intel hardware by default (DRM_I915_PRELIMINARY_HW_SUPPORT) [N/y/?] n

  Matrox g200/g400 (DRM_MGA) [M/n/?] m

  SiS video cards (DRM_SIS) [M/n/?] m

  Via unichrome video cards (DRM_VIA) [M/n/?] m

  Savage video cards (DRM_SAVAGE) [M/n/?] m

DRM driver for VMware Virtual GPU (DRM_VMWGFX) [N/m/?] n

Intel GMA5/600 KMS Framebuffer (DRM_GMA500) [N/m/?] n

DisplayLink (DRM_UDL) [N/m/?] n

AST server chips (DRM_AST) [N/m/?] n

Kernel modesetting driver for MGA G200 server engines (DRM_MGAG200) [N/m/?] n

Cirrus driver for QEMU emulated device (DRM_CIRRUS_QEMU) [N/m/?] n

QXL virtual GPU (DRM_QXL) [N/m/?] n

DRM Support for bochs dispi vga interface (qemu stdvga) (DRM_BOCHS) [N/m/?] n

*

* Display Panels

*

*

* Frame buffer Devices

*

*

* Support for frame buffer devices

*

Support for frame buffer devices (FB) [Y/m/?] y

  Enable firmware EDID (FIRMWARE_EDID) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Framebuffer foreign endianness support

*

Framebuffer foreign endianness support (FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN) [N/y/?] n

Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers (FB_MODE_HELPERS) [N/y/?] n

Enable Tile Blitting Support (FB_TILEBLITTING) [N/y/?] n

*

* Frame buffer hardware drivers

*

Cirrus Logic support (FB_CIRRUS) [N/m/y/?] n

Permedia2 support (FB_PM2) [N/m/y/?] n

CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support (FB_CYBER2000) [N/m/y/?] n

Arc Monochrome LCD board support (FB_ARC) [N/m/y/?] n

Asiliant (Chips) 69000 display support (FB_ASILIANT) [N/y/?] n

IMS Twin Turbo display support (FB_IMSTT) [N/y/?] n

VGA 16-color graphics support (FB_VGA16) [N/m/y/?] n

VESA VGA graphics support (FB_VESA) [Y/n/?] y

EFI-based Framebuffer Support (FB_EFI) [Y/n/?] y

N411 Apollo/Hecuba devkit support (FB_N411) [N/m/y/?] n

Hercules mono graphics support (FB_HGA) [N/m/y/?] n

OpenCores VGA/LCD core 2.0 framebuffer support (FB_OPENCORES) [N/m/y/?] n

Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support (FB_S1D13XXX) [N/m/y/?] n

nVidia Framebuffer Support (FB_NVIDIA) [N/m/y/?] n

nVidia Riva support (FB_RIVA) [N/m/y/?] n

Intel740 support (FB_I740) [N/m/y/?] n

Intel LE80578 (Vermilion) support (FB_LE80578) [N/m/y/?] n

Matrox acceleration (FB_MATROX) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI Radeon display support (FB_RADEON) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI Rage128 display support (FB_ATY128) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI Mach64 display support (FB_ATY) [N/m/y/?] n

S3 Trio/Virge support (FB_S3) [N/m/y/?] n

S3 Savage support (FB_SAVAGE) [N/m/y/?] n

SiS/XGI display support (FB_SIS) [N/m/y/?] n

NeoMagic display support (FB_NEOMAGIC) [N/m/y/?] n

IMG Kyro support (FB_KYRO) [N/m/y/?] n

3Dfx Banshee/Voodoo3/Voodoo5 display support (FB_3DFX) [N/m/y/?] n

3Dfx Voodoo Graphics (sst1) support (FB_VOODOO1) [N/m/y/?] n

VIA VT8623 support (FB_VT8623) [N/m/y/?] n

Trident/CyberXXX/CyberBlade support (FB_TRIDENT) [N/m/y/?] n

ARK 2000PV support (FB_ARK) [N/m/y/?] n

----------

## mathabstrction

Permedia3 support (FB_PM3) [N/m/y/?] n

Fujitsu carmine frame buffer support (FB_CARMINE) [N/m/y/?] n

Silicon Motion SM501 framebuffer support (FB_SM501) [N/m/?] n

SMSC UFX6000/7000 USB Framebuffer support (FB_SMSCUFX) [N/m/?] n

Displaylink USB Framebuffer support (FB_UDL) [N/m/?] n

Virtual Frame Buffer support (ONLY FOR TESTING!) (FB_VIRTUAL) [N/m/y/?] n

E-Ink Metronome/8track controller support (FB_METRONOME) [N/m/y/?] n

Fujitsu MB862xx GDC support (FB_MB862XX) [N/m/y/?] n

E-Ink Broadsheet/Epson S1D13521 controller support (FB_BROADSHEET) [N/m/y/?] n

AUO-K190X EPD controller support (FB_AUO_K190X) [N/m/y/?] n

Simple framebuffer support (FB_SIMPLE) [N/y/?] n

*

* Backlight & LCD device support

*

Backlight & LCD device support (BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT) [Y/?] y

  Lowlevel LCD controls (LCD_CLASS_DEVICE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Platform LCD controls (LCD_PLATFORM) [N/m/?] n

  Lowlevel Backlight controls (BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE) [M/y/?] m

    Generic (aka Sharp Corgi) Backlight Driver (BACKLIGHT_GENERIC) [M/n/?] m

    Apple Backlight Driver (BACKLIGHT_APPLE) [N/m/?] n

    Tabletkiosk Sahara Touch-iT Backlight Driver (BACKLIGHT_SAHARA) [N/m/?] n

    Backlight Driver for ADP8860/ADP8861/ADP8863 using WLED (BACKLIGHT_ADP8860) [N/m/?] n

    Backlight Driver for ADP8870 using WLED (BACKLIGHT_ADP8870) [N/m/?] n

    Backlight Driver for LM3639 (BACKLIGHT_LM3639) [N/m/?] n

    Sanyo LV5207LP Backlight (BACKLIGHT_LV5207LP) [N/m/?] n

    Rohm BD6107 Backlight (BACKLIGHT_BD6107) [N/m/?] n

*

* Console display driver support

*

VGA text console (VGA_CONSOLE) [Y/?] y

  Enable Scrollback Buffer in System RAM (VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK) [N/y/?] n

Initial number of console screen columns (DUMMY_CONSOLE_COLUMNS) [80] 80

Initial number of console screen rows (DUMMY_CONSOLE_ROWS) [25] 25

Framebuffer Console support (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE) [Y/m/?] y

  Map the console to the primary display device (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY) [Y/?] y

  Framebuffer Console Rotation (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION) [N/y/?] n

  Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations (FB_CON_DECOR) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Bootup logo

*

Bootup logo (LOGO) [N/y/?] n

*

* Sound card support

*

Sound card support (SOUND) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Preclaim OSS device numbers (SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

  *

  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND) [M/n/y/?] m

    Sequencer support (SND_SEQUENCER) [M/n/?] m

      Sequencer dummy client (SND_SEQ_DUMMY) [N/m/?] n

    OSS Mixer API (SND_MIXER_OSS) [M/n/?] m

    OSS PCM (digital audio) API (SND_PCM_OSS) [M/n/?] m

      OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system (SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS) [Y/n/?] y

    OSS Sequencer API (SND_SEQUENCER_OSS) [Y/n/?] y

    HR-timer backend support (SND_HRTIMER) [N/m/?] n

    Dynamic device file minor numbers (SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS) [Y/n/?] y

      Max number of sound cards (SND_MAX_CARDS) [32] 32

    Support old ALSA API (SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API) [Y/n/?] y

    Verbose procfs contents (SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS) [N/y/?] n

    Verbose printk (SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK) [N/y/?] n

    Debug (SND_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * Generic sound devices

    *

    Generic sound devices (SND_DRIVERS) [Y/n/?] y

      PC-Speaker support (READ HELP!) (SND_PCSP) [N/m/?] n

      Dummy (/dev/null) soundcard (SND_DUMMY) [N/m/?] n

      Generic loopback driver (PCM) (SND_ALOOP) [N/m/?] n

      Virtual MIDI soundcard (SND_VIRMIDI) [N/m/?] n

      MOTU MidiTimePiece AV multiport MIDI (SND_MTPAV) [N/m/?] n

      ESI Miditerminal 4140 driver (SND_MTS64) [M/n/?] m

      UART16550 serial MIDI driver (SND_SERIAL_U16550) [N/m/?] n

      Generic MPU-401 UART driver (SND_MPU401) [M/n/?] m

      Portman 2x4 driver (SND_PORTMAN2X4) [M/n/?] m

      AC97 Power-Saving Mode (SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * PCI sound devices

    *

    PCI sound devices (SND_PCI) [Y/n/?] y

      Analog Devices AD1889 (SND_AD1889) [M/n/?] m

      Avance Logic ALS300/ALS300+ (SND_ALS300) [M/n/?] m

      Avance Logic ALS4000 (SND_ALS4000) [M/n/?] m

      ALi M5451 PCI Audio Controller (SND_ALI5451) [M/n/?] m

      AudioScience ASIxxxx (SND_ASIHPI) [N/m/?] n

      ATI IXP AC97 Controller (SND_ATIIXP) [M/n/?] m

      ATI IXP Modem (SND_ATIIXP_MODEM) [M/n/?] m

      Aureal Advantage (SND_AU8810) [M/n/?] m

      Aureal Vortex (SND_AU8820) [M/n/?] m

      Aureal Vortex 2 (SND_AU8830) [M/n/?] m

      Emagic Audiowerk 2 (SND_AW2) [N/m/?] n

      Aztech AZF3328 / PCI168 (SND_AZT3328) [M/n/?] m

      Bt87x Audio Capture (SND_BT87X) [M/n/?] m

        Bt87x Audio overclocking (SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK) [N/y/?] n

      SB Audigy LS / Live 24bit (SND_CA0106) [M/n/?] m

      C-Media 8338, 8738, 8768, 8770 (SND_CMIPCI) [M/n/?] m

      C-Media 8786, 8787, 8788 (Oxygen) (SND_OXYGEN) [N/m/?] n

      Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4281 (SND_CS4281) [M/n/?] m

      Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4280/CS461x/CS462x/CS463x (SND_CS46XX) [M/n/?] m

        Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) New DSP support (SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP) [Y/n/?] y

      Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi (SND_CTXFI) [N/m/?] n

      (Echoaudio) Darla20 (SND_DARLA20) [M/n/?] m

      (Echoaudio) Gina20 (SND_GINA20) [M/n/?] m

      (Echoaudio) Layla20 (SND_LAYLA20) [M/n/?] m

      (Echoaudio) Darla24 (SND_DARLA24) [M/n/?] m

      (Echoaudio) Gina24 (SND_GINA24) [M/n/?] m

      (Echoaudio) Layla24 (SND_LAYLA24) [M/n/?] m

      (Echoaudio) Mona (SND_MONA) [M/n/?] m

      (Echoaudio) Mia (SND_MIA) [M/n/?] m

      (Echoaudio) 3G cards (SND_ECHO3G) [M/n/?] m

      (Echoaudio) Indigo (SND_INDIGO) [M/n/?] m

      (Echoaudio) Indigo IO (SND_INDIGOIO) [M/n/?] m

      (Echoaudio) Indigo DJ (SND_INDIGODJ) [M/n/?] m

      (Echoaudio) Indigo IOx (SND_INDIGOIOX) [N/m/?] n

      (Echoaudio) Indigo DJx (SND_INDIGODJX) [N/m/?] n

      Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS) (SND_EMU10K1) [M/n/?] m

      Emu10k1X (Dell OEM Version) (SND_EMU10K1X) [M/n/?] m

      (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1370 (SND_ENS1370) [M/n/?] m

      (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373 (SND_ENS1371) [M/n/?] m

      ESS ES1938/1946/1969 (Solo-1) (SND_ES1938) [M/n/?] m

      ESS ES1968/1978 (Maestro-1/2/2E) (SND_ES1968) [M/n/?] m

        Enable input device for es1968 volume buttons (SND_ES1968_INPUT) [N/y/?] n

      ForteMedia FM801 (SND_FM801) [M/n/?] m

      RME Hammerfall DSP Audio (SND_HDSP) [M/n/?] m

      RME Hammerfall DSP MADI/RayDAT/AIO (SND_HDSPM) [M/n/?] m

      ICEnsemble ICE1712 (Envy24) (SND_ICE1712) [M/n/?] m

      ICE/VT1724/1720 (Envy24HT/PT) (SND_ICE1724) [M/n/?] m

      Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller (SND_INTEL8X0) [M/n/?] m

      Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem (SND_INTEL8X0M) [M/n/?] m

      Korg 1212 IO (SND_KORG1212) [M/n/?] m

      Digigram Lola (SND_LOLA) [N/m/?] n

      Digigram LX6464ES (SND_LX6464ES) [N/m/?] n

      ESS Allegro/Maestro3 (SND_MAESTRO3) [M/n/?] m

        Enable input device for maestro3 volume buttons (SND_MAESTRO3_INPUT) [N/y/?] n

      Digigram miXart (SND_MIXART) [M/n/?] m

      NeoMagic NM256AV/ZX (SND_NM256) [M/n/?] m

      Digigram PCXHR (SND_PCXHR) [M/n/?] m

      Conexant Riptide (SND_RIPTIDE) [M/n/?] m

      RME Digi32, 32/8, 32 PRO (SND_RME32) [M/n/?] m

      RME Digi96, 96/8, 96/8 PRO (SND_RME96) [M/n/?] m

      RME Digi9652 (Hammerfall) (SND_RME9652) [M/n/?] m

      Studio Evolution SE6X (SND_SE6X) [N/m/?] n

      S3 SonicVibes (SND_SONICVIBES) [M/n/?] m

      Trident 4D-Wave DX/NX; SiS 7018 (SND_TRIDENT) [M/n/?] m

      VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller (SND_VIA82XX) [M/n/?] m

      VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 based Modems (SND_VIA82XX_MODEM) [M/n/?] m

      Asus Virtuoso 66/100/200 (Xonar) (SND_VIRTUOSO) [N/m/?] n

      Digigram VX222 (SND_VX222) [M/n/?] m

      Yamaha YMF724/740/744/754 (SND_YMFPCI) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * HD-Audio

    *

    HD Audio PCI (SND_HDA_INTEL) [M/n/?] m

    Pre-allocated buffer size for HD-audio driver (SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE) [64] 64

    Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver (SND_HDA_HWDEP) [Y/n/?] y

    Allow dynamic codec reconfiguration (SND_HDA_RECONFIG) [N/y/?] n

    Support digital beep via input layer (SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP) [N/y/?] n

    Support jack plugging notification via input layer (SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK) [N/y/?] n

    Support initialization patch loading for HD-audio (SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER) [N/y/?] n

    Build Realtek HD-audio codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK) [M/n/?] m

    Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG) [M/n/?] m

    Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL) [M/n/?] m

    Build VIA HD-audio codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA) [M/n/?] m

    Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI) [N/m/?] n

    Build Cirrus Logic codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS) [M/n/?] m

    Build Conexant HD-audio codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT) [M/n/?] m

    Build Creative CA0110-IBG codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110) [M/n/?] m

    Build Creative CA0132 codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132) [N/m/?] n

    Build C-Media HD-audio codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA) [M/n/?] m

    Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support (SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054) [M/n/?] m

    Enable generic HD-audio codec parser (SND_HDA_GENERIC) [M/?] m

    Default time-out for HD-audio power-save mode (SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT) [0] 0

    *

    * USB sound devices

    *

    USB sound devices (SND_USB) [Y/n/?] y

      USB Audio/MIDI driver (SND_USB_AUDIO) [M/n/?] m

      Edirol UA-101/UA-1000 driver (SND_USB_UA101) [N/m/?] n

      Tascam US-122, US-224 and US-428 USB driver (SND_USB_USX2Y) [M/n/?] m

      Native Instruments USB audio devices (SND_USB_CAIAQ) [M/n/?] m

        enable input device for controllers (SND_USB_CAIAQ_INPUT) [Y/n/?] y

      Tascam US-122L USB driver (SND_USB_US122L) [N/m/?] n

      TerraTec DMX 6Fire USB (SND_USB_6FIRE) [N/m/?] n

      M2Tech hiFace USB-SPDIF driver (SND_USB_HIFACE) [N/m/?] n

      Behringer BCD2000 MIDI driver (SND_BCD2000) [N/m/?] n

      Line 6 POD USB support (SND_USB_POD) [N/m/?] n

      Line 6 POD HD300/400/500 USB support (SND_USB_PODHD) [N/m/?] n

      TonePort GX, UX1 and UX2 USB support (SND_USB_TONEPORT) [N/m/?] n

      Variax Workbench USB support (SND_USB_VARIAX) [N/m/?] n

    *

    * PCMCIA sound devices

    *

    PCMCIA sound devices (SND_PCMCIA) [Y/n/?] y

      Digigram VXpocket (SND_VXPOCKET) [M/n/?] m

      Sound Core PDAudioCF (SND_PDAUDIOCF) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * ALSA for SoC audio support

    *

    ALSA for SoC audio support (SND_SOC) [M/n/?] m

      SoC Audio for the Atmel System-on-Chip (SND_ATMEL_SOC) [N/m/?] n

      *

      * SoC Audio for Freescale CPUs

      *

      *

      * Common SoC Audio options for Freescale CPUs:

      *

      Asynchronous Sample Rate Converter (ASRC) module support (SND_SOC_FSL_ASRC) [N/m/?] n

      Synchronous Audio Interface (SAI) module support (SND_SOC_FSL_SAI) [N/m/?] n

      Synchronous Serial Interface module support (SND_SOC_FSL_SSI) [N/m/?] n

      Sony/Philips Digital Interface module support (SND_SOC_FSL_SPDIF) [N/m/?] n

      Enhanced Serial Audio Interface (ESAI) module support (SND_SOC_FSL_ESAI) [N/m/?] n

      Digital Audio Mux module support (SND_SOC_IMX_AUDMUX) [N/m/?] n

      ASoC Audio DSP Support for MID BYT Platform (SND_SOC_INTEL_BYTCR_RT5640_MACH) [N/m/?] n

      XTFPGA I2S master (SND_SOC_XTFPGA_I2S) [N/m/?] n

      *

      * CODEC drivers

      *

      Analog Devices ADAU1701 CODEC (SND_SOC_ADAU1701) [N/m] n

      AKM AK4554 CODEC (SND_SOC_AK4554) [N/m] n

      AKM AK4642 CODEC (SND_SOC_AK4642) [N/m] n

      AKM AK5638 CODEC (SND_SOC_AK5386) [N/m] n

      Realtek ALC5623 CODEC (SND_SOC_ALC5623) [N/m] n

      Cirrus Logic CS35L32 CODEC (SND_SOC_CS35L32) [N/m] n

      Cirrus Logic CS42L51 CODEC (I2C) (SND_SOC_CS42L51_I2C) [N/m] n

      Cirrus Logic CS42L52 CODEC (SND_SOC_CS42L52) [N/m] n

      Cirrus Logic CS42L56 CODEC (SND_SOC_CS42L56) [N/m] n

      Cirrus Logic CS42L73 CODEC (SND_SOC_CS42L73) [N/m] n

      Cirrus Logic CS4265 CODEC (SND_SOC_CS4265) [N/m] n

      Cirrus Logic CS4270 CODEC (SND_SOC_CS4270) [N/m] n

      Cirrus Logic CS4271 CODEC (I2C) (SND_SOC_CS4271_I2C) [N/m] n

      Cirrus Logic CS42448/CS42888 CODEC (I2C) (SND_SOC_CS42XX8_I2C) [N/m] n

      HDMI stub CODEC (SND_SOC_HDMI_CODEC) [N/m] n

      Everest Semi ES8328 CODEC (SND_SOC_ES8328) [N/m] n

      Texas Instruments PCM1681 CODEC (SND_SOC_PCM1681) [N/m] n

      Texas Instruments PCM512x CODECs - I2C (SND_SOC_PCM512x_I2C) [N/m] n

      Realtek ALC5631/RT5631 CODEC (SND_SOC_RT5631) [N/m] n

      Freescale SGTL5000 CODEC (SND_SOC_SGTL5000) [N/m] n

      SiRF SoC internal audio codec (SND_SOC_SIRF_AUDIO_CODEC) [N/m] n

      S/PDIF CODEC (SND_SOC_SPDIF) [N/m] n

      Analog Devices SSM2602 CODEC - I2C (SND_SOC_SSM2602_I2C) [N/m] n

      Analog Devices ssm4567 amplifier driver support (SND_SOC_SSM4567) [N/m] n

      STA326, STA328 and STA329 speaker amplifier (SND_SOC_STA32X) [N/m] n

      STA350 speaker amplifier (SND_SOC_STA350) [N/m] n

      Texas Instruments TAS2552 Mono Audio amplifier (SND_SOC_TAS2552) [N/m] n

      Texas Instruments TAS5086 speaker amplifier (SND_SOC_TAS5086) [N/m] n

      NXP Semiconductors TFA9879 amplifier (SND_SOC_TFA9879) [N/m] n

      Texas Instruments TLV320AIC23 audio CODEC - I2C (SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23_I2C) [N/m] n

      Texas Instruments TLV320AIC31xx CODECs (SND_SOC_TLV320AIC31XX) [N/m] n

      Texas Instruments TLV320AIC3x CODECs (SND_SOC_TLV320AIC3X) [N/m] n

      TI Headset/Mic detect and keypress chip (SND_SOC_TS3A227E) [N/m] n

      Wolfson Microelectronics WM8510 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8510) [N/m] n

      Wolfson Microelectronics WM8523 DAC (SND_SOC_WM8523) [N/m] n

      Wolfson Microelectronics WM8523 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8580) [N/m] n

      Wolfson Microelectronics WM8711 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8711) [N/m] n

      Wolfson Microelectronics WM8728 DAC (SND_SOC_WM8728) [N/m] n

      Wolfson Microelectronics WM8731 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8731) [N/m] n

      Wolfson Microelectronics WM8737 ADC (SND_SOC_WM8737) [N/m] n

      Wolfson Microelectronics WM8737 DAC (SND_SOC_WM8741) [N/m] n

      Wolfson Microelectronics WM8750 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8750) [N/m] n

      Wolfson Microelectronics WM8753 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8753) [N/m] n

      Wolfson Microelectronics WM8776 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8776) [N/m] n

      Wolfson Microelectronics WM8804 S/PDIF transceiver (SND_SOC_WM8804) [N/m] n

      Wolfson Microelectronics WM8903 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8903) [N/m] n

      Wolfson Microelectronics WM8962 CODEC (SND_SOC_WM8962) [N/m] n

      Wolfson Microelectronics WM8978 codec (SND_SOC_WM8978) [N/m] n

      Texas Instruments TPA6130A2 headphone amplifier (SND_SOC_TPA6130A2) [N/m] n

      ASoC Simple sound card support (SND_SIMPLE_CARD) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)

  *

  Open Sound System (DEPRECATED) (SOUND_PRIME) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* HID support

*

HID bus support (HID) [Y/m/?] y

  Battery level reporting for HID devices (HID_BATTERY_STRENGTH) [N/y/?] n

  /dev/hidraw raw HID device support (HIDRAW) [Y/n/?] y

  User-space I/O driver support for HID subsystem (UHID) [N/m/y/?] n

  Generic HID driver (HID_GENERIC) [Y/n/m/?] y

  *

  * Special HID drivers

  *

  ACRUX game controller support (HID_ACRUX) [N/m/y/?] n

  Apple infrared receiver (HID_APPLEIR) [N/m/?] n

  Aureal (HID_AUREAL) [N/m/y/?] n

  Betop Production Inc. force feedback support (HID_BETOP_FF) [N/m/?] n

  Prodikeys PC-MIDI Keyboard support (HID_PRODIKEYS) [N/m/?] n

  DragonRise Inc. game controller (HID_DRAGONRISE) [N/m/y/?] n

  EMS Production Inc. force feedback support (HID_EMS_FF) [N/m/y/?] n

  ELECOM BM084 bluetooth mouse (HID_ELECOM) [N/m/y/?] n

  ELO USB 4000/4500 touchscreen (HID_ELO) [N/m/?] n

  Holtek HID devices (HID_HOLTEK) [N/m/?] n

  MSI GT68xR LED support (HID_GT683R) [N/m/?] n

  Huion tablets (HID_HUION) [N/m/?] n

  Keytouch HID devices (HID_KEYTOUCH) [N/m/y/?] n

  KYE/Genius devices (HID_KYE) [N/m/y/?] n

  UC-Logic (HID_UCLOGIC) [N/m/y/?] n

  Waltop (HID_WALTOP) [N/m/y/?] n

  Gyration remote control (HID_GYRATION) [M/n/y/?] m

  ION iCade arcade controller (HID_ICADE) [N/m/y/?] n

  Twinhan IR remote control (HID_TWINHAN) [N/m/y/?] n

  LC-Power (HID_LCPOWER) [N/m/y/?] n

  Lenovo / Thinkpad devices (HID_LENOVO) [N/m/y/?] n

  Logitech devices (HID_LOGITECH) [Y/?] y

    Logitech Unifying receivers full support (HID_LOGITECH_DJ) [N/m/y/?] n

    Logitech HID++ devices support (HID_LOGITECH_HIDPP) [N/m/y/?] n

    Logitech force feedback support (LOGITECH_FF) [N/y/?] n

    Logitech force feedback support (variant 2) (LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF) [N/y/?] n

    Logitech Flight System G940 force feedback support (LOGIG940_FF) [N/y/?] n

    Logitech wheels configuration and force feedback support (LOGIWHEELS_FF) [N/y/?] n

  Apple Magic Mouse/Trackpad multi-touch support (HID_MAGICMOUSE) [N/m/y/?] n

  HID Multitouch panels (HID_MULTITOUCH) [N/m/y/?] n

  N-Trig touch screen (HID_NTRIG) [N/m/?] n

  Ortek PKB-1700/WKB-2000/Skycable wireless keyboard and mouse trackpad (HID_ORTEK) [N/m/y/?] n

  Pantherlord/GreenAsia game controller (HID_PANTHERLORD) [M/n/y/?] m

    Pantherlord force feedback support (PANTHERLORD_FF) [N/y/?] n

  Penmount touch device (HID_PENMOUNT) [N/m/?] n

  Petalynx Maxter remote control (HID_PETALYNX) [M/n/y/?] m

  PicoLCD (graphic version) (HID_PICOLCD) [N/m/y/?] n

  Plantronics USB HID Driver (HID_PLANTRONICS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Primax non-fully HID-compliant devices (HID_PRIMAX) [N/m/y/?] n

  Roccat device support (HID_ROCCAT) [N/m/?] n

  Saitek (Mad Catz) non-fully HID-compliant devices (HID_SAITEK) [N/m/y/?] n

  Samsung InfraRed remote control or keyboards (HID_SAMSUNG) [M/n/y/?] m

  Sony PS2/3/4 accessories (HID_SONY) [M/n/?] m

    Sony PS2/3/4 accessories force feedback support (SONY_FF) [N/y/?] n

  Speedlink VAD Cezanne mouse support (HID_SPEEDLINK) [N/m/y/?] n

  Steelseries SRW-S1 steering wheel support (HID_STEELSERIES) [N/m/y/?] n

  Sunplus wireless desktop (HID_SUNPLUS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Synaptics RMI4 device support (HID_RMI) [N/m/y/?] n

  GreenAsia (Product ID 0x12) game controller support (HID_GREENASIA) [N/m/y/?] n

  SmartJoy PLUS PS2/USB adapter support (HID_SMARTJOYPLUS) [N/m/y/?] n

  TiVo Slide Bluetooth remote control support (HID_TIVO) [N/m/y/?] n

  TopSeed Cyberlink, BTC Emprex, Conceptronic remote control support (HID_TOPSEED) [N/m/y/?] n

  ThingM blink(1) USB RGB LED (HID_THINGM) [N/m/?] n

  ThrustMaster devices support (HID_THRUSTMASTER) [N/m/y/?] n

  Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support (USB) (HID_WACOM) [N/m/y/?] n

  Nintendo Wii / Wii U peripherals (HID_WIIMOTE) [N/m/?] n

  Xin-Mo non-fully compliant devices (HID_XINMO) [N/m/y/?] n

  Zeroplus based game controller support (HID_ZEROPLUS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Zydacron remote control support (HID_ZYDACRON) [N/m/y/?] n

  HID Sensors framework support (HID_SENSOR_HUB) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* USB HID support

*

USB HID transport layer (USB_HID) [M/n/?] m

PID device support (HID_PID) [N/y/?] n

/dev/hiddev raw HID device support (USB_HIDDEV) [Y/n/?] y

*

* I2C HID support

*

HID over I2C transport layer (I2C_HID) [N/m/?] n

*

* USB support

*

USB support (USB_SUPPORT) [Y/n/?] y

  Support for Host-side USB (USB) [M/y/?] m

    USB announce new devices (USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES) [Y/n/?] y

    *

    * Miscellaneous USB options

    *

    Enable USB persist by default (USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST) [Y/n/?] y

    Dynamic USB minor allocation (USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS) [N/y/?] n

    OTG support (USB_OTG) [N/y/?] n

    Rely on OTG and EH Targeted Peripherals List (USB_OTG_WHITELIST) [N/y/?] n

    USB 2.0 OTG FSM implementation (USB_OTG_FSM) [N/m/?] n

    USB Monitor (USB_MON) [N/m/?] n

    Support WUSB Cable Based Association (CBA) (USB_WUSB_CBAF) [N/m/?] n

    *

    * USB Host Controller Drivers

    *

    Cypress C67x00 HCD support (USB_C67X00_HCD) [N/m/?] n

    xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support (USB_XHCI_HCD) [M/n/?] m

    EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support (USB_EHCI_HCD) [M/n/?] m

      Root Hub Transaction Translators (USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT) [N/y/?] n

      Improved Transaction Translator scheduling (USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED) [N/y/?] n

    Generic EHCI driver for a platform device (USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM) [M/?] (NEW) m

    OXU210HP HCD support (USB_OXU210HP_HCD) [N/m/?] n

    ISP116X HCD support (USB_ISP116X_HCD) [M/n/?] m

    ISP1362 HCD support (USB_ISP1362_HCD) [N/m/?] n

    FUSBH200 HCD support (USB_FUSBH200_HCD) [N/m/?] n

    FOTG210 HCD support (USB_FOTG210_HCD) [N/m/?] n

    OHCI HCD (USB 1.1) support (USB_OHCI_HCD) [M/n/?] m

      OHCI support for PCI-bus USB controllers (USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI) [M/n/?] m

      OHCI support for Broadcom SSB OHCI core (DEPRECATED) (USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB) [Y/n/?] y

      Generic OHCI driver for a platform device (USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM) [M/?] (NEW) m

    UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support (USB_UHCI_HCD) [M/n/?] m

    Elan U132 Adapter Host Controller (USB_U132_HCD) [M/n/?] m

    SL811HS HCD support (USB_SL811_HCD) [M/n/?] m

      partial ISO support (USB_SL811_HCD_ISO) [N/y/?] n

      CF/PCMCIA support for SL811HS HCD (USB_SL811_CS) [M/n/?] m

    R8A66597 HCD support (USB_R8A66597_HCD) [M/n/?] m

    BCMA usb host driver (USB_HCD_BCMA) [N/m/?] n

    SSB usb host driver (USB_HCD_SSB) [M/?] (NEW) m

    HCD test mode support (USB_HCD_TEST_MODE) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * USB Device Class drivers

    *

    USB Modem (CDC ACM) support (USB_ACM) [M/n/?] m

    USB Printer support (USB_PRINTER) [N/m/?] n

    USB Wireless Device Management support (USB_WDM) [N/m/?] n

    USB Test and Measurement Class support (USB_TMC) [N/m/?] n

    *

    * NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

    *

    *

    * also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

    *

    USB Mass Storage support (USB_STORAGE) [M/n/?] m

      USB Mass Storage verbose debug (USB_STORAGE_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

      Realtek Card Reader support (USB_STORAGE_REALTEK) [N/m/?] n

      Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB) [M/n/?] m

      Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support (USB_STORAGE_FREECOM) [M/n/?] m

      ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support (USB_STORAGE_ISD200) [M/n/?] m

      USBAT/USBAT02-based storage support (USB_STORAGE_USBAT) [M/n/?] m

      SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia, including DPCM) support (USB_STORAGE_SDDR09) [M/n/?] m

      SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support (USB_STORAGE_SDDR55) [M/n/?] m

      Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader (USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT) [M/n/?] m

      Olympus MAUSB-10/Fuji DPC-R1 support (USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA) [M/n/?] m

      Support OneTouch Button on Maxtor Hard Drives (USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH) [N/m/?] n

      Support for Rio Karma music player (USB_STORAGE_KARMA) [M/n/?] m

      SAT emulation on Cypress USB/ATA Bridge with ATACB (USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB) [N/m/?] n

      USB ENE card reader support (USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250) [N/m/?] n

      USB Attached SCSI (USB_UAS) [N/m/?] n

    *

    * USB Imaging devices

    *

    USB Mustek MDC800 Digital Camera support (USB_MDC800) [N/m/?] n

    Microtek X6USB scanner support (USB_MICROTEK) [N/m/?] n

    USB/IP support (USBIP_CORE) [N/m/?] n

  Inventra Highspeed Dual Role Controller (TI, ADI, ...) (USB_MUSB_HDRC) [N/m/?] n

  DesignWare USB3 DRD Core Support (USB_DWC3) [N/m/?] n

  DesignWare USB2 DRD Core Support (USB_DWC2) [N/m/?] n

  ChipIdea Highspeed Dual Role Controller (USB_CHIPIDEA) [N/m/?] n

  NXP ISP 1760/1761 support (USB_ISP1760) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * USB port drivers

  *

  USS720 parport driver (USB_USS720) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * USB Serial Converter support

  *

  USB Serial Converter support (USB_SERIAL) [M/n/?] m

    USB Generic Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_GENERIC) [Y/n/?] y

    USB Serial Simple Driver (USB_SERIAL_SIMPLE) [N/m/?] n

    USB AIRcable Bluetooth Dongle Driver (USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE) [M/n/?] m

    USB ARK Micro 3116 USB Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_ARK3116) [M/n/?] m

    USB Belkin and Peracom Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_BELKIN) [N/m/?] n

    USB Winchiphead CH341 Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_CH341) [M/n/?] m

    USB ConnectTech WhiteHEAT Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT) [M/n/?] m

    USB Digi International AccelePort USB Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT) [N/m/?] n

    USB CP210x family of UART Bridge Controllers (USB_SERIAL_CP210X) [N/m/?] n

    USB Cypress M8 USB Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8) [N/m/?] n

    USB Empeg empeg-car Mark I/II Driver (USB_SERIAL_EMPEG) [N/m/?] n

    USB FTDI Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO) [N/m/?] n

    USB Handspring Visor / Palm m50x / Sony Clie Driver (USB_SERIAL_VISOR) [N/m/?] n

    USB PocketPC PDA Driver (USB_SERIAL_IPAQ) [N/m/?] n

    USB IR Dongle Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_IR) [N/m/?] n

    USB Inside Out Edgeport Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT) [N/m/?] n

    USB Inside Out Edgeport Serial Driver (TI devices) (USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI) [N/m/?] n

    USB Fintek F81232 Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_F81232) [N/m/?] n

    USB Garmin GPS driver (USB_SERIAL_GARMIN) [N/m/?] n

    USB IPWireless (3G UMTS TDD) Driver (USB_SERIAL_IPW) [M/n/?] m

    USB Infinity USB Unlimited Phoenix Driver (USB_SERIAL_IUU) [N/m/?] n

    USB Keyspan PDA Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA) [N/m/?] n

    USB Keyspan USA-xxx Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN) [N/m/?] n

    USB KL5KUSB105 (Palmconnect) Driver (USB_SERIAL_KLSI) [N/m/?] n

    USB KOBIL chipcard reader (USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT) [N/m/?] n

    USB MCT Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232) [N/m/?] n

    USB Metrologic Instruments USB-POS Barcode Scanner Driver (USB_SERIAL_METRO) [N/m/?] n

    USB Moschip 7720 Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_MOS7720) [M/n/?] m

      Support for parallel port on the Moschip 7715 (USB_SERIAL_MOS7715_PARPORT) [N/y/?] n

    USB Moschip 7840/7820 USB Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_MOS7840) [M/n/?] m

    USB Moxa UPORT Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_MXUPORT) [N/m/?] n

    USB Navman GPS device (USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN) [M/n/?] m

    USB Prolific 2303 Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_PL2303) [N/m/?] n

    USB Ours Technology Inc. OTi-6858 USB To RS232 Bridge Controller (USB_SERIAL_OTI6858) [M/n/?] m

    USB Qualcomm Auxiliary Serial Port Driver (USB_SERIAL_QCAUX) [N/m/?] n

    USB Qualcomm Serial modem (USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM) [N/m/?] n

    USB SPCP8x5 USB To Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_SPCP8X5) [N/m/?] n

    USB Safe Serial (Encapsulated) Driver (USB_SERIAL_SAFE) [N/m] n

    USB Sierra Wireless Driver (USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS) [N/m/?] n

    USB Symbol Barcode driver (serial mode) (USB_SERIAL_SYMBOL) [N/m/?] n

    USB TI 3410/5052 Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_TI) [N/m/?] n

    USB REINER SCT cyberJack pinpad/e-com chipcard reader (USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK) [N/m/?] n

    USB Xircom / Entrega Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM) [N/m/?] n

    USB driver for GSM and CDMA modems (USB_SERIAL_OPTION) [M/n/?] m

    USB ZyXEL omni.net LCD Plus Driver (USB_SERIAL_OMNINET) [M/n/?] m

    USB Opticon Barcode driver (serial mode) (USB_SERIAL_OPTICON) [N/m/?] n

    Xsens motion tracker serial interface driver (USB_SERIAL_XSENS_MT) [N/m/?] n

    USB-Wishbone adapter interface driver (USB_SERIAL_WISHBONE) [N/m/?] n

    USB Quatech SSU-100 Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_SSU100) [N/m/?] n

    USB Quatech Serial Driver for USB 2 devices (USB_SERIAL_QT2) [N/m/?] n

    USB Debugging Device (USB_SERIAL_DEBUG) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * USB Miscellaneous drivers

  *

  EMI 6|2m USB Audio interface support (USB_EMI62) [N/m/?] n

  EMI 2|6 USB Audio interface support (USB_EMI26) [N/m/?] n

  ADU devices from Ontrak Control Systems (USB_ADUTUX) [M/n/?] m

  USB 7-Segment LED Display (USB_SEVSEG) [N/m/?] n

  USB Diamond Rio500 support (USB_RIO500) [N/m/?] n

  USB Lego Infrared Tower support (USB_LEGOTOWER) [N/m/?] n

  USB LCD driver support (USB_LCD) [N/m/?] n

  USB LED driver support (USB_LED) [N/m/?] n

  Cypress CY7C63xxx USB driver support (USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63) [N/m/?] n

  Cypress USB thermometer driver support (USB_CYTHERM) [N/m/?] n

  Siemens ID USB Mouse Fingerprint sensor support (USB_IDMOUSE) [N/m/?] n

  Elan PCMCIA CardBus Adapter USB Client (USB_FTDI_ELAN) [M/n/?] m

  Apple Cinema Display support (USB_APPLEDISPLAY) [M/n/?] m

  USB 2.0 SVGA dongle support (Net2280/SiS315) (USB_SISUSBVGA) [M/n/?] m

    Text console and mode switching support (USB_SISUSBVGA_CON) [Y/n/?] y

  USB LD driver (USB_LD) [N/m/?] n

  PlayStation 2 Trance Vibrator driver support (USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR) [M/n/?] m

  IO Warrior driver support (USB_IOWARRIOR) [M/n/?] m

  USB testing driver (USB_TEST) [N/m/?] n

  USB EHSET Test Fixture driver (USB_EHSET_TEST_FIXTURE) [N/m/?] n

  iSight firmware loading support (USB_ISIGHTFW) [N/m/?] n

  USB YUREX driver support (USB_YUREX) [N/m/?] n

  Functions for loading firmware on EZUSB chips (USB_EZUSB_FX2) [M/?] (NEW) m

  USB3503 HSIC to USB20 Driver (USB_HSIC_USB3503) [N/m/?] n

  USB Link Layer Test driver (USB_LINK_LAYER_TEST) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * USB DSL modem support

  *

  USB DSL modem support (USB_ATM) [M/n/?] m

    Speedtouch USB support (USB_SPEEDTOUCH) [M/n/?] m

    Conexant AccessRunner USB support (USB_CXACRU) [M/n/?] m

    ADI 930 and eagle USB DSL modem (USB_UEAGLEATM) [M/n/?] m

    Other USB DSL modem support (USB_XUSBATM) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * USB Physical Layer drivers

  *

  NOP USB Transceiver Driver (NOP_USB_XCEIV) [N/m/y/?] n

  NXP ISP1301 USB transceiver support (USB_ISP1301) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * USB Gadget Support

  *

  USB Gadget Support (USB_GADGET) [N/m/y/?] n

  USB LED Triggers (USB_LED_TRIG) [N/y/?] n

*

* Ultra Wideband devices

*

Ultra Wideband devices (UWB) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* MMC/SD/SDIO card support

*

MMC/SD/SDIO card support (MMC) [M/n/y/?] m

  MMC debugging (MMC_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  MMC host clock gating (MMC_CLKGATE) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * MMC/SD/SDIO Card Drivers

  *

  MMC block device driver (MMC_BLOCK) [M/n/?] m

    Number of minors per block device (MMC_BLOCK_MINORS) [8] 8

    Use bounce buffer for simple hosts (MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] y

  SDIO UART/GPS class support (SDIO_UART) [M/n/?] m

  MMC host test driver (MMC_TEST) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * MMC/SD/SDIO Host Controller Drivers

  *

  Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support (MMC_SDHCI) [M/n/?] m

    SDHCI support on PCI bus (MMC_SDHCI_PCI) [N/m/?] n

    SDHCI support for ACPI enumerated SDHCI controllers (MMC_SDHCI_ACPI) [N/m/?] n

    SDHCI platform and OF driver helper (MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM) [N/m/?] n

  Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC Card Interface support (MMC_WBSD) [M/n/?] m

  TI Flash Media MMC/SD Interface support (MMC_TIFM_SD) [M/n/?] m

  MMC/SD driver for Ricoh Bay1Controllers (MMC_SDRICOH_CS) [N/m/?] n

  ENE CB710 MMC/SD Interface support (MMC_CB710) [N/m/?] n

  VIA SD/MMC Card Reader Driver (MMC_VIA_SDMMC) [N/m/?] n

  VUB300 USB to SDIO/SD/MMC Host Controller support (MMC_VUB300) [N/m/?] n

  USB SD Host Controller (USHC) support (MMC_USHC) [N/m/?] n

  Renesas USDHI6ROL0 SD/SDIO Host Controller support (MMC_USDHI6ROL0) [N/m/?] n

  Toshiba Type A SD/MMC Card Interface Driver (MMC_TOSHIBA_PCI) [N/m/?] n

*

* Sony MemoryStick card support

*

Sony MemoryStick card support (MEMSTICK) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* LED Support

*

LED Support (NEW_LEDS) [Y/?] y

  LED Class Support (LEDS_CLASS) [M/y/?] m

    LED Flash Class Support (LEDS_CLASS_FLASH) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * LED drivers

  *

  LCD Backlight driver for LM3530 (LEDS_LM3530) [N/m/?] n

  LED support for LM3642 Chip (LEDS_LM3642) [N/m/?] n

  LED driver for PCA9532 dimmer (LEDS_PCA9532) [N/m/?] n

  LED Support for N.S. LP3944 (Fun Light) I2C chip (LEDS_LP3944) [N/m/?] n

  LED Support for N.S. LP5521 LED driver chip (LEDS_LP5521) [N/m/?] n

  LED Support for TI/National LP5523/55231 LED driver chip (LEDS_LP5523) [N/m/?] n

  LED Support for TI LP5562 LED driver chip (LEDS_LP5562) [N/m/?] n

  LED Support for TI LP8501 LED driver chip (LEDS_LP8501) [N/m/?] n

  LED support for the TI LP8860 4 channel LED driver (LEDS_LP8860) [N/m/?] n

  Mail LED on Clevo notebook (LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL) [N/m/?] n

  LED Support for PCA955x I2C chips (LEDS_PCA955X) [N/m/?] n

  LED support for PCA963x I2C chip (LEDS_PCA963X) [N/m/?] n

  LED driver for BD2802 RGB LED (LEDS_BD2802) [N/m/?] n

  LED driver for Intel NAS SS4200 series (LEDS_INTEL_SS4200) [N/m/?] n

  LED Support for TCA6507 I2C chip (LEDS_TCA6507) [N/m/?] n

  LED support for LM355x Chips, LM3554 and LM3556 (LEDS_LM355x) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * LED driver for blink(1) USB RGB LED is under Special HID drivers (HID_THINGM)

  *

  LED support for the BlinkM I2C RGB LED (LEDS_BLINKM) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * LED Triggers

  *

  *

  * LED Trigger support

  *

  LED Trigger support (LEDS_TRIGGERS) [Y/?] y

    LED Timer Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER) [M/n/y/?] m

    LED One-shot Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_ONESHOT) [N/m/y/?] n

    LED Heartbeat Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT) [M/n/y/?] m

    LED backlight Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT) [N/m/y/?] n

    LED CPU Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_CPU) [N/y/?] n

    LED Default ON Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON) [N/m/y/?] n

    *

    * iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)

    *

    LED Transient Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_TRANSIENT) [N/m/y/?] n

    LED Camera Flash/Torch Trigger (LEDS_TRIGGER_CAMERA) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Accessibility support

*

Accessibility support (ACCESSIBILITY) [N/y/?] n

*

* InfiniBand support

*

InfiniBand support (INFINIBAND) [M/n/?] m

  InfiniBand userspace MAD support (INFINIBAND_USER_MAD) [N/m/?] n

  InfiniBand userspace access (verbs and CM) (INFINIBAND_USER_ACCESS) [N/m/?] n

  Mellanox HCA support (INFINIBAND_MTHCA) [M/n/?] m

  QLogic HTX HCA support (INFINIBAND_IPATH) [M/n/?] m

  Intel PCIe HCA support (INFINIBAND_QIB) [N/m/?] n

  Ammasso 1100 HCA support (INFINIBAND_AMSO1100) [M/n/?] m

    Verbose debugging output (INFINIBAND_AMSO1100_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Chelsio RDMA Driver (INFINIBAND_CXGB3) [M/n/?] m

    Verbose debugging output (INFINIBAND_CXGB3_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Mellanox ConnectX HCA support (MLX4_INFINIBAND) [M/n/?] m

  Mellanox Connect-IB HCA support (MLX5_INFINIBAND) [N/m/?] n

  NetEffect RNIC Driver (INFINIBAND_NES) [N/m/?] n

  Emulex One Connect HCA support (INFINIBAND_OCRDMA) [N/m/?] n

  IP-over-InfiniBand (INFINIBAND_IPOIB) [M/n/?] m

    IP-over-InfiniBand Connected Mode support (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM) [Y/n/?] y

    IP-over-InfiniBand debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG) [Y/?] y

      IP-over-InfiniBand data path debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG_DATA) [N/y/?] n

  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

  iSCSI Extensions for RDMA (iSER) (INFINIBAND_ISER) [M/n/?] m

*

* EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting

*

EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting (EDAC) [N/y/?] n

*

* Real Time Clock

*

Real Time Clock (RTC_CLASS) [Y/n/?] y

  Set system time from RTC on startup and resume (RTC_HCTOSYS) [Y/n/?] y

  Set the RTC time based on NTP synchronization (RTC_SYSTOHC) [Y/n/?] y

    RTC used to set the system time (RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE) [rtc0] rtc0

  RTC debug support (RTC_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * RTC interfaces

  *

  /sys/class/rtc/rtcN (sysfs) (RTC_INTF_SYSFS) [Y/n/?] y

  /proc/driver/rtc (procfs for rtcN) (RTC_INTF_PROC) [Y/n/?] y

  /dev/rtcN (character devices) (RTC_INTF_DEV) [Y/n/?] y

    RTC UIE emulation on dev interface (RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL) [Y/n/?] y

  Test driver/device (RTC_DRV_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * I2C RTC drivers

  *

  Abracon AB-RTCMC-32.768kHz-B5ZE-S3 (RTC_DRV_ABB5ZES3) [N/m/?] n

  Dallas/Maxim DS1307/37/38/39/40, ST M41T00, EPSON RX-8025 (RTC_DRV_DS1307) [N/m/?] n

  Dallas/Maxim DS1374 (RTC_DRV_DS1374) [M/n/?] m

    Dallas/Maxim DS1374 watchdog timer (RTC_DRV_DS1374_WDT) [N/y/?] n

  Dallas/Maxim DS1672 (RTC_DRV_DS1672) [N/m/?] n

  Dallas/Maxim DS3232 (RTC_DRV_DS3232) [N/m/?] n

  Maxim MAX6900 (RTC_DRV_MAX6900) [M/n/?] m

  Ricoh R2025S/D, RS5C372A/B, RV5C386, RV5C387A (RTC_DRV_RS5C372) [N/m/?] n

  Intersil ISL1208 (RTC_DRV_ISL1208) [N/m/?] n

  Intersil ISL12022 (RTC_DRV_ISL12022) [N/m/?] n

  Intersil ISL12057 (RTC_DRV_ISL12057) [N/m/?] n

  Xicor/Intersil X1205 (RTC_DRV_X1205) [N/m/?] n

  NXP PCF2127 (RTC_DRV_PCF2127) [N/m/?] n

  NXP PCF8523 (RTC_DRV_PCF8523) [N/m/?] n

  Philips PCF8563/Epson RTC8564 (RTC_DRV_PCF8563) [N/m/?] n

  nxp PCF85063 (RTC_DRV_PCF85063) [N/m/?] n

  Philips PCF8583 (RTC_DRV_PCF8583) [N/m/?] n

  ST M41T62/65/M41T80/81/82/83/84/85/87 and compatible (RTC_DRV_M41T80) [M/n/?] m

    ST M41T65/M41T80 series RTC watchdog timer (RTC_DRV_M41T80_WDT) [Y/n/?] y

  TI BQ32000 (RTC_DRV_BQ32K) [N/m/?] n

  Seiko Instruments S-35390A (RTC_DRV_S35390A) [N/m/?] n

  Ramtron FM3130 (RTC_DRV_FM3130) [N/m/?] n

  Epson RX-8581 (RTC_DRV_RX8581) [N/m/?] n

  Epson RX-8025SA/NB (RTC_DRV_RX8025) [N/m/?] n

  EM Microelectronic EM3027 (RTC_DRV_EM3027) [N/m/?] n

  Micro Crystal RTC (RTC_DRV_RV3029C2) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * SPI RTC drivers

  *

  *

  * Platform RTC drivers

  *

  PC-style 'CMOS' (RTC_DRV_CMOS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Dallas DS1286 (RTC_DRV_DS1286) [N/m/y/?] n

  Dallas DS1511 (RTC_DRV_DS1511) [N/m/y/?] n

  Maxim/Dallas DS1553 (RTC_DRV_DS1553) [M/n/y/?] m

  Dallas/Maxim DS1685 Family (RTC_DRV_DS1685_FAMILY) [N/m/y/?] n

  Maxim/Dallas DS1742/1743 (RTC_DRV_DS1742) [M/n/y/?] m

  Maxim/Dallas DS2404 (RTC_DRV_DS2404) [N/m/y/?] n

  Simtek STK17TA8 (RTC_DRV_STK17TA8) [M/n/y/?] m

  ST M48T86/Dallas DS12887 (RTC_DRV_M48T86) [M/n/y/?] m

  ST M48T35 (RTC_DRV_M48T35) [N/m/y/?] n

  ST M48T59/M48T08/M48T02 (RTC_DRV_M48T59) [M/n/y/?] m

  Oki MSM6242 (RTC_DRV_MSM6242) [N/m/y/?] n

  TI BQ4802 (RTC_DRV_BQ4802) [N/m/y/?] n

  Ricoh RP5C01 (RTC_DRV_RP5C01) [N/m/y/?] n

  EM Microelectronic V3020 (RTC_DRV_V3020) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * on-CPU RTC drivers

  *

  APM X-Gene RTC (RTC_DRV_XGENE) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * HID Sensor RTC drivers

  *

  HID Sensor Time (RTC_DRV_HID_SENSOR_TIME) [N/m/?] n

*

* DMA Engine support

*

DMA Engine support (DMADEVICES) [Y/n/?] y

  DMA Engine debugging (DMADEVICES_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * DMA Devices

  *

  Intel MID DMA support for Peripheral DMA controllers (INTEL_MID_DMAC) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel I/OAT DMA support (INTEL_IOATDMA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Synopsys DesignWare AHB DMA support (DW_DMAC_CORE) [N/m/y] n

  Synopsys DesignWare AHB DMA platform driver (DW_DMAC) [N/m/y/?] n

  Synopsys DesignWare AHB DMA PCI driver (DW_DMAC_PCI) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * DMA Clients

  *

  Async_tx: Offload support for the async_tx api (ASYNC_TX_DMA) [N/y/?] n

  DMA Test client (DMATEST) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Auxiliary Display support

*

Auxiliary Display support (AUXDISPLAY) [Y/n/?] y

  KS0108 LCD Controller (KS0108) [M/n/?] m

    Parallel port where the LCD is connected (KS0108_PORT) [0x378] 0x378

    Delay between each control writing (microseconds) (KS0108_DELAY) [2] 2

    CFAG12864B LCD (CFAG12864B) [M/n/?] m

      Refresh rate (hertz) (CFAG12864B_RATE) [20] 20

*

* Userspace I/O drivers

*

Userspace I/O drivers (UIO) [M/n/y/?] m

  generic Hilscher CIF Card driver (UIO_CIF) [M/n/?] m

  Userspace I/O platform driver with generic IRQ handling (UIO_PDRV_GENIRQ) [N/m/?] n

  Userspace platform driver with generic irq and dynamic memory (UIO_DMEM_GENIRQ) [N/m/?] n

  AEC video timestamp device (UIO_AEC) [N/m/?] n

  Automata Sercos III PCI card driver (UIO_SERCOS3) [N/m/?] n

  Generic driver for PCI 2.3 and PCI Express cards (UIO_PCI_GENERIC) [N/m/?] n

  Hilscher NetX Card driver (UIO_NETX) [N/m/?] n

  Humusoft MF624 DAQ PCI card driver (UIO_MF624) [N/m/?] n

*

* Virtualization drivers

*

Virtualization drivers (VIRT_DRIVERS) [N/y/?] n

*

* Virtio drivers

*

PCI driver for virtio devices (VIRTIO_PCI) [N/m/y/?] n

Platform bus driver for memory mapped virtio devices (VIRTIO_MMIO) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Microsoft Hyper-V guest support

*

*

* Staging drivers

*

Staging drivers (STAGING) [N/y/?] n

*

* X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers

*

X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES) [Y/n/?] y

  Acer Aspire One temperature and fan driver (ACERHDF) [N/m/?] n

  Asus Laptop Extras (ASUS_LAPTOP) [M/n/?] m

  Dell Laptop Extras (DELL_LAPTOP) [N/m/?] n

  Dell Latitude freefall driver (ACPI SMO88XX) (DELL_SMO8800) [N/m/y/?] n

  Fujitsu Laptop Extras (FUJITSU_LAPTOP) [M/n/?] m

    Verbose debug mode for Fujitsu Laptop Extras (FUJITSU_LAPTOP_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Fujitsu Tablet Extras (FUJITSU_TABLET) [N/m/y/?] n

  Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo rfkill support (AMILO_RFKILL) [N/m/?] n

  HP laptop accelerometer (HP_ACCEL) [N/m/y/?] n

  HP wireless button (HP_WIRELESS) [N/m/y/?] n

  MSI Laptop Extras (MSI_LAPTOP) [M/n/?] m

  Panasonic Laptop Extras (PANASONIC_LAPTOP) [N/m/?] n

  Compal (and others) Laptop Extras (COMPAL_LAPTOP) [N/m/?] n

  Sony Laptop Extras (SONY_LAPTOP) [M/n/?] m

    Sonypi compatibility (SONYPI_COMPAT) [Y/n/?] y

  Lenovo IdeaPad Laptop Extras (IDEAPAD_LAPTOP) [N/m/?] n

  ThinkPad ACPI Laptop Extras (THINKPAD_ACPI) [M/n/?] m

    Console audio control ALSA interface (THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT) [Y/n/?] y

    Maintainer debug facilities (THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES) [N/y/?] n

    Verbose debug mode (THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Allow control of important LEDs (unsafe) (THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS) [N/y/?] n

    Video output control support (THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO) [Y/n/?] y

    Support NVRAM polling for hot keys (THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL) [Y/n/?] y

  Thinkpad Hard Drive Active Protection System (hdaps) (SENSORS_HDAPS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Thermal Management driver for Intel menlow platform (INTEL_MENLOW) [N/m/?] n

  WMI (ACPI_WMI) [N/m/y/?] n

  Topstar Laptop Extras (TOPSTAR_LAPTOP) [N/m/y/?] n

  Toshiba Bluetooth RFKill switch support (TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL) [N/m/y/?] n

  Toshiba HDD Active Protection Sensor (TOSHIBA_HAPS) [N/m/y/?] n

  CMPC Laptop Extras (ACPI_CMPC) [N/m/?] n

  Intel Intelligent Power Sharing (INTEL_IPS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Device driver to enable PRTL support (IBM_RTL) [N/m/y/?] n

  Samsung Laptop driver (SAMSUNG_LAPTOP) [N/m/?] n

  Intel Oaktrail Platform Extras (INTEL_OAKTRAIL) [N/m/?] n

  Samsung Q10 Extras (SAMSUNG_Q10) [N/m/y/?] n

  Apple Gmux Driver (APPLE_GMUX) [N/m/?] n

  Intel Rapid Start Technology Driver (INTEL_RST) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel Smart Connect disabling driver (INTEL_SMARTCONNECT) [N/m/y/?] n

  pvpanic device support (PVPANIC) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Platform support for Chrome hardware

*

Platform support for Chrome hardware (CHROME_PLATFORMS) [N/y/?] n

*

* Hardware Spinlock drivers

*

*

* Clock Source drivers

*

*

----------

## mathabstrction

* Mailbox Hardware Support

*

Mailbox Hardware Support (MAILBOX) [N/y/?] n

*

* IOMMU Hardware Support

*

IOMMU Hardware Support (IOMMU_SUPPORT) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Generic IOMMU Pagetable Support

  *

  AMD IOMMU support (AMD_IOMMU) [N/y/?] n

  Support for Intel IOMMU using DMA Remapping Devices (INTEL_IOMMU) [N/y/?] n

  Support for Interrupt Remapping (IRQ_REMAP) [N/y/?] n

*

* Remoteproc drivers

*

STE-Modem remoteproc support (STE_MODEM_RPROC) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Rpmsg drivers

*

*

* SOC (System On Chip) specific Drivers

*

*

* TI SOC drivers support

*

TI SOC drivers support (SOC_TI) [N/y] n

*

* Generic Dynamic Voltage and Frequency Scaling (DVFS) support

*

Generic Dynamic Voltage and Frequency Scaling (DVFS) support (PM_DEVFREQ) [N/y/?] n

*

* External Connector Class (extcon) support

*

External Connector Class (extcon) support (EXTCON) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Memory Controller drivers

*

Memory Controller drivers (MEMORY) [N/y] n

*

* Industrial I/O support

*

Industrial I/O support (IIO) [N/m/y/?] n

Intel Non-Transparent Bridge support (NTB) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* VME bridge support

*

VME bridge support (VME_BUS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Pulse-Width Modulation (PWM) Support

*

Pulse-Width Modulation (PWM) Support (PWM) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* IndustryPack bus support

*

IndustryPack bus support (IPACK_BUS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Reset Controller Support

*

Reset Controller Support (RESET_CONTROLLER) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* FMC support

*

FMC support (FMC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* PHY Subsystem

*

PHY Core (GENERIC_PHY) [Y/?] (NEW) y

Broadcom Kona USB2 PHY Driver (BCM_KONA_USB2_PHY) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Generic powercap sysfs driver

*

Generic powercap sysfs driver (POWERCAP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* MCB support

*

MCB support (MCB) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Thunderbolt support for Apple devices

*

Thunderbolt support for Apple devices (THUNDERBOLT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Android

*

Android Drivers (ANDROID) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Firmware Drivers

*

BIOS Enhanced Disk Drive calls determine boot disk (EDD) [N/m/y/?] n

BIOS update support for DELL systems via sysfs (DELL_RBU) [M/n/y/?] m

Dell Systems Management Base Driver (DCDBAS) [M/n/y/?] m

Export DMI identification via sysfs to userspace (DMIID) [Y/n/?] y

DMI table support in sysfs (DMI_SYSFS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

iSCSI Boot Firmware Table Attributes (ISCSI_IBFT_FIND) [N/y/?] n

Google Firmware Drivers (GOOGLE_FIRMWARE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* EFI (Extensible Firmware Interface) Support

*

EFI Variable Support via sysfs (EFI_VARS) [M/n/y/?] m

Export efi runtime maps to sysfs (EFI_RUNTIME_MAP) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

*

* File systems

*

Second extended fs support (EXT2_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Ext2 extended attributes (EXT2_FS_XATTR) [Y/n/?] y

    Ext2 POSIX Access Control Lists (EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

    Ext2 Security Labels (EXT2_FS_SECURITY) [Y/n/?] y

Ext3 journalling file system support (EXT3_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Default to 'data=ordered' in ext3 (EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED) [Y/n/?] y

  Ext3 extended attributes (EXT3_FS_XATTR) [Y/n/?] y

    Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists (EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

    Ext3 Security Labels (EXT3_FS_SECURITY) [Y/n/?] y

The Extended 4 (ext4) filesystem (EXT4_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Ext4 POSIX Access Control Lists (EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

  Ext4 Security Labels (EXT4_FS_SECURITY) [Y/n/?] y

  EXT4 debugging support (EXT4_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

JBD2 (ext4) debugging support (JBD2_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Reiserfs support (REISERFS_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enable reiserfs debug mode (REISERFS_CHECK) [N/y/?] n

  Stats in /proc/fs/reiserfs (REISERFS_PROC_INFO) [N/y/?] n

  ReiserFS extended attributes (REISERFS_FS_XATTR) [Y/n/?] y

    ReiserFS POSIX Access Control Lists (REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

    ReiserFS Security Labels (REISERFS_FS_SECURITY) [Y/n/?] y

JFS filesystem support (JFS_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

  JFS POSIX Access Control Lists (JFS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

  JFS Security Labels (JFS_SECURITY) [Y/n/?] y

  JFS debugging (JFS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  JFS statistics (JFS_STATISTICS) [N/y/?] n

XFS filesystem support (XFS_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  XFS Quota support (XFS_QUOTA) [Y/n/?] y

  XFS POSIX ACL support (XFS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

  XFS Realtime subvolume support (XFS_RT) [Y/n/?] y

  XFS Verbose Warnings (XFS_WARN) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  XFS Debugging support (XFS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

GFS2 file system support (GFS2_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

OCFS2 file system support (OCFS2_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  O2CB Kernelspace Clustering (OCFS2_FS_O2CB) [Y/n/m/?] y

  OCFS2 Userspace Clustering (OCFS2_FS_USERSPACE_CLUSTER) [M/n/?] m

  OCFS2 logging support (OCFS2_DEBUG_MASKLOG) [Y/n/?] y

  OCFS2 expensive checks (OCFS2_DEBUG_FS) [N/y/?] n

Btrfs filesystem support (BTRFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

NILFS2 file system support (NILFS2_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Direct Access (DAX) support (FS_DAX) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

Filesystem wide access notification (FANOTIFY) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/?] y

Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [N/y/?] n

Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [Y/n/?] y

Additional quota sanity checks (QUOTA_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

Old quota format support (QFMT_V1) [N/m/y/?] n

Quota format vfsv0 and vfsv1 support (QFMT_V2) [N/m/y/?] n

Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3) (AUTOFS4_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support (FUSE_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Character device in Userspace support (CUSE) [N/m/?] n

Overlay filesystem support (OVERLAY_FS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Caches

*

General filesystem local caching manager (FSCACHE) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

*

ISO 9660 CDROM file system support (ISO9660_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions (JOLIET) [Y/n/?] y

  Transparent decompression extension (ZISOFS) [Y/n/?] y

UDF file system support (UDF_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

*

* DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

*

MSDOS fs support (MSDOS_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

VFAT (Windows-95) fs support (VFAT_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Default codepage for FAT (FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE) [437] 437

  Default iocharset for FAT (FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET) [iso8859-1] iso8859-1

NTFS file system support (NTFS_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

  NTFS debugging support (NTFS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  NTFS write support (NTFS_RW) [N/y/?] n

*

* Pseudo filesystems

*

/proc file system support (PROC_FS) [Y/?] y

  /proc/kcore support (PROC_KCORE) [Y/n/?] y

  /proc/vmcore support (PROC_VMCORE) [Y/n/?] y

Tmpfs virtual memory file system support (former shm fs) (TMPFS) [Y/?] y

  Tmpfs POSIX Access Control Lists (TMPFS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

  Tmpfs extended attributes (TMPFS_XATTR) [Y/?] (NEW) y

HugeTLB file system support (HUGETLBFS) [N/y/?] n

Userspace-driven configuration filesystem (CONFIGFS_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

EFI Variable filesystem (EFIVAR_FS) [M/n/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Miscellaneous filesystems

*

Miscellaneous filesystems (MISC_FILESYSTEMS) [Y/n/?] y

  ADFS file system support (ADFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Amiga FFS file system support (AFFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  eCrypt filesystem layer support (ECRYPT_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

    Enable notifications for userspace key wrap/unwrap (ECRYPT_FS_MESSAGING) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Apple Macintosh file system support (HFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Apple Extended HFS file system support (HFSPLUS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  BeOS file system (BeFS) support (read only) (BEFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  BFS file system support (BFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  EFS file system support (read only) (EFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  LogFS file system (LOGFS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Compressed ROM file system support (cramfs) (OBSOLETE) (CRAMFS) [N/m/y/?] n

  SquashFS 4.0 - Squashed file system support (SQUASHFS) [Y/n/m/?] y

    File decompression options

    > 1. Decompress file data into an intermediate buffer (SQUASHFS_FILE_CACHE) (NEW)

      2. Decompress files directly into the page cache (SQUASHFS_FILE_DIRECT) (NEW)

    choice[1-2?]:     Decompressor parallelisation options

    > 1. Single threaded compression (SQUASHFS_DECOMP_SINGLE) (NEW)

      2. Use multiple decompressors for parallel I/O (SQUASHFS_DECOMP_MULTI) (NEW)

      3. Use percpu multiple decompressors for parallel I/O (SQUASHFS_DECOMP_MULTI_PERCPU) (NEW)

    choice[1-3?]:     Squashfs XATTR support (SQUASHFS_XATTR) [N/y/?] n

    Include support for ZLIB compressed file systems (SQUASHFS_ZLIB) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    Include support for LZ4 compressed file systems (SQUASHFS_LZ4) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    Include support for LZO compressed file systems (SQUASHFS_LZO) [N/y/?] n

    Include support for XZ compressed file systems (SQUASHFS_XZ) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    Use 4K device block size? (SQUASHFS_4K_DEVBLK_SIZE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    Additional option for memory-constrained systems (SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED) [Y/n/?] y

      Number of fragments cached (SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE) [3] 3

  FreeVxFS file system support (VERITAS VxFS(TM) compatible) (VXFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Minix file system support (MINIX_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  SonicBlue Optimized MPEG File System support (OMFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  OS/2 HPFS file system support (HPFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  QNX4 file system support (read only) (QNX4FS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  QNX6 file system support (read only) (QNX6FS_FS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  ROM file system support (ROMFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Persistent store support (PSTORE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  System V/Xenix/V7/Coherent file system support (SYSV_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  UFS file system support (read only) (UFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  F2FS filesystem support (EXPERIMENTAL) (F2FS_FS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Network File Systems

*

Network File Systems (NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS) [Y/n/?] y

  NFS client support (NFS_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

    NFS client support for NFS version 2 (NFS_V2) [M/n/?] (NEW) 

    NFS client support for NFS version 3 (NFS_V3) [M/n/?] m

      NFS client support for the NFSv3 ACL protocol extension (NFS_V3_ACL) [N/y/?] n

    NFS client support for NFS version 4 (NFS_V4) [N/m/?] n

    Provide swap over NFS support (NFS_SWAP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  NFS server support (NFSD) [M/n/y/?] m

    NFS server support for NFS version 3 (NFSD_V3) [Y/n/?] y

      NFS server support for the NFSv3 ACL protocol extension (NFSD_V3_ACL) [N/y/?] n

    NFS server support for NFS version 4 (NFSD_V4) [N/y/?] n

  RPC: Enable dprintk debugging (SUNRPC_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  RPC over RDMA Client Support (SUNRPC_XPRT_RDMA_CLIENT) [M/n/?] (NEW) 

  RPC over RDMA Server Support (SUNRPC_XPRT_RDMA_SERVER) [M/n/?] (NEW) 

  Ceph distributed file system (CEPH_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  CIFS support (advanced network filesystem, SMBFS successor) (CIFS) [M/n/y/?] m

    CIFS statistics (CIFS_STATS) [N/y/?] n

    Support legacy servers which use weaker LANMAN security (CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH) [N/y/?] n

    Kerberos/SPNEGO advanced session setup (CIFS_UPCALL) [N/y/?] n

    CIFS extended attributes (CIFS_XATTR) [Y/n/?] y

      CIFS POSIX Extensions (CIFS_POSIX) [Y/n/?] y

      Provide CIFS ACL support (CIFS_ACL) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    Enable CIFS debugging routines (CIFS_DEBUG) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

      Enable additional CIFS debugging routines (CIFS_DEBUG2) [N/y/?] n

    DFS feature support (CIFS_DFS_UPCALL) [N/y/?] n

    SMB2 and SMB3 network file system support (CIFS_SMB2) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  NCP file system support (to mount NetWare volumes) (NCP_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Coda file system support (advanced network fs) (CODA_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Andrew File System support (AFS) (AFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Plan 9 Resource Sharing Support (9P2000) (9P_FS) [N/m/?] n

*

* Native language support

*

Native language support (NLS) [Y/?] y

  Default NLS Option (NLS_DEFAULT) [iso8859-1] iso8859-1

  Codepage 437 (United States, Canada) (NLS_CODEPAGE_437) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Codepage 737 (Greek) (NLS_CODEPAGE_737) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 775 (Baltic Rim) (NLS_CODEPAGE_775) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 850 (Europe) (NLS_CODEPAGE_850) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 852 (Central/Eastern Europe) (NLS_CODEPAGE_852) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 855 (Cyrillic) (NLS_CODEPAGE_855) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 857 (Turkish) (NLS_CODEPAGE_857) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 860 (Portuguese) (NLS_CODEPAGE_860) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 861 (Icelandic) (NLS_CODEPAGE_861) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 862 (Hebrew) (NLS_CODEPAGE_862) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 863 (Canadian French) (NLS_CODEPAGE_863) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 864 (Arabic) (NLS_CODEPAGE_864) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 865 (Norwegian, Danish) (NLS_CODEPAGE_865) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 866 (Cyrillic/Russian) (NLS_CODEPAGE_866) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 869 (Greek) (NLS_CODEPAGE_869) [N/m/y/?] n

  Simplified Chinese charset (CP936, GB2312) (NLS_CODEPAGE_936) [N/m/y/?] n

  Traditional Chinese charset (Big5) (NLS_CODEPAGE_950) [N/m/y/?] n

  Japanese charsets (Shift-JIS, EUC-JP) (NLS_CODEPAGE_932) [N/m/y/?] n

  Korean charset (CP949, EUC-KR) (NLS_CODEPAGE_949) [N/m/y/?] n

  Thai charset (CP874, TIS-620) (NLS_CODEPAGE_874) [N/m/y/?] n

  Hebrew charsets (ISO-8859-8, CP1255) (NLS_ISO8859_8) [N/m/y/?] n

  Windows CP1250 (Slavic/Central European Languages) (NLS_CODEPAGE_1250) [N/m/y/?] n

  Windows CP1251 (Bulgarian, Belarusian) (NLS_CODEPAGE_1251) [N/m/y/?] n

  ASCII (United States) (NLS_ASCII) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages) (NLS_ISO8859_1) [Y/n/m/?] y

  NLS ISO 8859-2  (Latin 2; Slavic/Central European Languages) (NLS_ISO8859_2) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-3  (Latin 3; Esperanto, Galician, Maltese, Turkish) (NLS_ISO8859_3) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-4  (Latin 4; old Baltic charset) (NLS_ISO8859_4) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-5  (Cyrillic) (NLS_ISO8859_5) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-6  (Arabic) (NLS_ISO8859_6) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-7  (Modern Greek) (NLS_ISO8859_7) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-9  (Latin 5; Turkish) (NLS_ISO8859_9) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-13 (Latin 7; Baltic) (NLS_ISO8859_13) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-14 (Latin 8; Celtic) (NLS_ISO8859_14) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro) (NLS_ISO8859_15) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS KOI8-R (Russian) (NLS_KOI8_R) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS KOI8-U/RU (Ukrainian, Belarusian) (NLS_KOI8_U) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage macroman (NLS_MAC_ROMAN) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Codepage macceltic (NLS_MAC_CELTIC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Codepage maccenteuro (NLS_MAC_CENTEURO) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Codepage maccroatian (NLS_MAC_CROATIAN) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Codepage maccyrillic (NLS_MAC_CYRILLIC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Codepage macgaelic (NLS_MAC_GAELIC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Codepage macgreek (NLS_MAC_GREEK) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Codepage maciceland (NLS_MAC_ICELAND) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Codepage macinuit (NLS_MAC_INUIT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Codepage macromanian (NLS_MAC_ROMANIAN) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Codepage macturkish (NLS_MAC_TURKISH) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  NLS UTF-8 (NLS_UTF8) [Y/n/m/?] y

*

* Distributed Lock Manager (DLM)

*

Distributed Lock Manager (DLM) (DLM) [M/n/?] m

  DLM debugging (DLM_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*

----------

## mathabstrction

* Library routines

*

CRC-CCITT functions (CRC_CCITT) [M/y/?] m

CRC16 functions (CRC16) [Y/?] y

CRC calculation for the T10 Data Integrity Field (CRC_T10DIF) [M/y/?] m

CRC ITU-T V.41 functions (CRC_ITU_T) [Y/?] y

CRC32/CRC32c functions (CRC32) [Y/?] y

  CRC32 perform self test on init (CRC32_SELFTEST) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  CRC32 implementation

  > 1. Slice by 8 bytes (CRC32_SLICEBY8) (NEW)

    2. Slice by 4 bytes (CRC32_SLICEBY4) (NEW)

    3. Sarwate's Algorithm (one byte at a time) (CRC32_SARWATE) (NEW)

    4. Classic Algorithm (one bit at a time) (CRC32_BIT) (NEW)

  choice[1-4?]: CRC7 functions (CRC7) [M/n/y/?] m

CRC32c (Castagnoli, et al) Cyclic Redundancy-Check (LIBCRC32C) [Y/?] y

CRC8 function (CRC8) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

PRNG perform self test on init (RANDOM32_SELFTEST) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

zlib_deflate (ZLIB_DEFLATE) [M/y] m

XZ decompression support (XZ_DEC) [Y/?] (NEW) y

XZ decompressor tester (XZ_DEC_TEST) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

glob self-test on init (GLOB_SELFTEST) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Averaging functions (AVERAGE) [Y/?] (NEW) y

CORDIC algorithm (CORDIC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

JEDEC DDR data (DDR) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Select compiled-in fonts (FONTS) [N/y/?] n

#

# configuration written to .config

#

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

* kernel: >> Invoking menuconfig...

COMMAND: make -j2 -j1 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86" menuconfig 

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/bin2c

  SYSTBL  arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/asm/syscalls_32.h

  CHK     include/config/kernel.release

  UPD     include/config/kernel.release

  WRAP    arch/x86/include/generated/asm/clkdev.h

  WRAP    arch/x86/include/generated/asm/cputime.h

  WRAP    arch/x86/include/generated/asm/dma-contiguous.h

  WRAP    arch/x86/include/generated/asm/early_ioremap.h

  WRAP    arch/x86/include/generated/asm/mcs_spinlock.h

  WRAP    arch/x86/include/generated/asm/scatterlist.h

  CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  UPD     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  UPD     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.o

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_64.o

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/asm/unistd_32_ia32.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/asm/unistd_64_x32.h

  SYSTBL  arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/asm/syscalls_64.h

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_common.o

  HOSTLD  arch/x86/tools/relocs

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_32.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_64.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/syscalls/../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_x32.h

  CC      kernel/bounds.s

  GEN     include/generated/bounds.h

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s

  GEN     include/generated/asm-offsets.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

*         >> Compiling 4.0.5-gentoo bzImage...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

  CHK     include/config/kernel.release

  CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/genksyms.o

  CC      scripts/mod/empty.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/mk_elfconfig

  CC      scripts/mod/devicetable-offsets.s

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.c

  MKELF   scripts/mod/elfconfig.h

  GEN     scripts/mod/devicetable-offsets.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/sumversion.o

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.hash.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/modpost.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/genksyms/genksyms

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

  HOSTCC  scripts/sortextable

  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CC      init/main.o

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

  GEN     usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

  AS      usr/initramfs_data.o

  LD      usr/built-in.o

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  UPD     include/generated/compile.h

  LD      arch/x86/crypto/built-in.o

  AS      arch/x86/ia32/ia32entry.o

  CC      arch/x86/ia32/sys_ia32.o

  CC      arch/x86/ia32/ia32_signal.o

  CC      arch/x86/ia32/nosyscall.o

  CC      arch/x86/ia32/syscall_ia32.o

  CC      arch/x86/ia32/audit.o

  LD      arch/x86/ia32/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/process_64.o

  CC      init/do_mounts.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/signal.o

  AS      arch/x86/kernel/entry_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/traps.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/irq.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_rd.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/irq_64.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_initrd.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/dumpstack_64.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_md.o

  CC      init/initramfs.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/time.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/ioport.o

  CC      init/calibrate.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/ldt.o

  CC      init/init_task.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/dumpstack.o

  CC      init/version.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/nmi.o

  LD      init/mounts.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/fork.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/setup.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/x86_init.o

  CC      kernel/exec_domain.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/i8259.o

  CC      kernel/panic.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/irqinit.o

  CC      kernel/cpu.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/jump_label.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/irq_work.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/probe_roms.o

  CC      kernel/exit.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/sys_x86_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/x8664_ksyms_64.o

  AS      arch/x86/kernel/mcount_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/syscall_64.o

  CC      kernel/softirq.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/vsyscall_gtod.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/vsyscall_64.o

  AS      arch/x86/kernel/vsyscall_emu_64.o

  CC      kernel/resource.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/espfix_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/ksysfs.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/bootflag.o

  CC      kernel/sysctl.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/e820.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/pci-dma.o

  CC      kernel/sysctl_binary.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/quirks.o

  CC      kernel/capability.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/topology.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/kdebugfs.o

  CC      kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/alternative.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/i8253.o

  CC      kernel/user.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/pci-nommu.o

  CC      kernel/signal.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/hw_breakpoint.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/tsc.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/tsc_msr.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/io_delay.o

  CC      kernel/sys.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/rtc.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/pci-iommu_table.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/resource.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/process.o

  CC      kernel/kmod.o

  CC      kernel/workqueue.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/i387.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/xsave.o

  CC      kernel/pid.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/tls.o

  CC      kernel/task_work.o

  CC      kernel/extable.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/step.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/i8237.o

  CC      kernel/params.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/acpi/boot.o

  CC      kernel/kthread.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/acpi/sleep.o

  CC      kernel/sys_ni.o

  CC      kernel/nsproxy.o

  AS      arch/x86/kernel/acpi/wakeup_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/acpi/cstate.o

  CC      kernel/notifier.o

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/acpi/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/apic.o

  CC      kernel/ksysfs.o

  CC      kernel/cred.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/apic_noop.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/ipi.o

  CC      kernel/reboot.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/vector.o

  CC      kernel/async.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/hw_nmi.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/io_apic.o

  CC      kernel/range.o

  CC      kernel/groups.o

  CC      kernel/smpboot.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/msi.o

  CC      kernel/bpf/core.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/htirq.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/apic_flat_64.o

  LD      kernel/bpf/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/events/core.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/apic/probe_64.o

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/apic/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/intel_cacheinfo.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/scattered.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/topology.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/common.o

  CC      kernel/events/ring_buffer.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/rdrand.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/match.o

  CC      kernel/events/callchain.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/proc.o

  MKCAP   arch/x86/kernel/cpu/capflags.c

  CC      kernel/events/hw_breakpoint.o

  LD      kernel/events/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/irq/irqdesc.o

  CC      kernel/irq/handle.o

  CC      kernel/irq/manage.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/powerflags.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/bugs_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/intel.o

  CC      kernel/irq/spurious.o

  CC      kernel/irq/resend.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/amd.o

  CC      kernel/irq/chip.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/centaur.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event.o

  CC      kernel/irq/dummychip.o

  CC      kernel/irq/devres.o

  CC      kernel/irq/autoprobe.o

  CC      kernel/irq/irqdomain.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event_amd.o

  CC      kernel/irq/proc.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event_amd_uncore.o

  CC      kernel/irq/migration.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event_p6.o

  CC      kernel/irq/pm.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event_knc.o

  CC      kernel/irq/msi.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event_p4.o

  LD      kernel/irq/built-in.o

  LD      kernel/livepatch/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/locking/mutex.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event_intel_lbr.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event_intel_ds.o

  CC      kernel/locking/semaphore.o

  CC      kernel/locking/rwsem.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event_intel.o

  CC      kernel/locking/mutex-debug.o

  CC      kernel/locking/spinlock.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event_intel_rapl.o

  CC      kernel/locking/osq_lock.o

  CC      kernel/locking/lglock.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event_intel_uncore.o

  CC      kernel/locking/rtmutex.o

  CC      kernel/locking/rwsem-xadd.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event_intel_uncore_snb.o

  CC      kernel/locking/qrwlock.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event_intel_uncore_snbep.o

  LD      kernel/locking/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/power/qos.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event_intel_uncore_nhmex.o

  CC      kernel/power/main.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mcheck/mce.o

  CC      kernel/power/console.o

  CC      kernel/power/process.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mcheck/mce-severity.o

  CC      kernel/power/suspend.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mcheck/mce_intel.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mcheck/mce_amd.o

  CC      kernel/power/hibernate.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mcheck/threshold.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mcheck/therm_throt.o

  CC      kernel/power/snapshot.o

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mcheck/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/microcode/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mtrr/main.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mtrr/if.o

  CC      kernel/power/swap.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mtrr/generic.o

  CC      kernel/power/user.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mtrr/cleanup.o

  CC      kernel/power/block_io.o

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mtrr/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perfctr-watchdog.o

  CC      kernel/power/poweroff.o

  LD      kernel/power/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/printk/printk.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/perf_event_amd_ibs.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/capflags.o

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/kprobes/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/reboot.o

  LD      kernel/printk/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/rcu/update.o

  CC      kernel/rcu/srcu.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/early-quirks.o

  CC      kernel/rcu/tree.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/smp.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/smpboot.o

  LD      kernel/rcu/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/sched/core.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/tsc_sync.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/setup_percpu.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/mpparse.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/trace_clock.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/machine_kexec_64.o

  AS      arch/x86/kernel/relocate_kernel_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/crash.o

  CC      kernel/sched/proc.o

  CC      kernel/sched/clock.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/crash_dump_64.o

  CC      kernel/sched/cputime.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/module.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/doublefault.o

  CC      kernel/sched/idle_task.o

  CC      kernel/sched/fair.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/early_printk.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/hpet.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/amd_nb.o

  CC      kernel/sched/rt.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/pcspeaker.o

  CC      kernel/sched/deadline.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/pci-swiotlb.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/sysfb.o

  CC      kernel/sched/stop_task.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/sysfb_efi.o

  CC      kernel/sched/wait.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/perf_regs.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/pmc_atom.o

  CC      kernel/sched/completion.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/audit_64.o

  CC      kernel/sched/idle.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/amd_gart_64.o

  CC      kernel/sched/cpupri.o

  CC      kernel/sched/cpudeadline.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/aperture_64.o

  CC      kernel/sched/cpuacct.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/pci-calgary_64.o

  LD      kernel/sched/built-in.o

  HZFILE  kernel/time/hz.bc

  CC      kernel/time/timer.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/tce_64.o

  CC      kernel/time/hrtimer.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/mmconf-fam10h_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/vsmp_64.o

  AS      arch/x86/kernel/head_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/head64.o

  CC      kernel/time/itimer.o

  CC      arch/x86/kernel/head.o

  LDS     arch/x86/kernel/vmlinux.lds

  LD      arch/x86/kernel/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/time/posix-timers.o

  LD      arch/x86/kvm/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/init.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/init_64.o

  CC      kernel/time/posix-cpu-timers.o

  CC      kernel/time/timekeeping.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/fault.o

  CC      kernel/time/ntp.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/ioremap.o

  CC      kernel/time/clocksource.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/extable.o

  CC      kernel/time/jiffies.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/pageattr.o

  CC      kernel/time/timer_list.o

  CC      kernel/time/timeconv.o

  CC      kernel/time/timecounter.o

  CC      kernel/time/posix-clock.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/mmap.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/pat.o

  CC      kernel/time/alarmtimer.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/pgtable.o

  CC      kernel/time/clockevents.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/physaddr.o

  CC      kernel/time/tick-common.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/gup.o

  CC      kernel/time/tick-broadcast.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/setup_nx.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/pat_rbtree.o

  CC      kernel/time/tick-broadcast-hrtimer.o

  CC      kernel/time/tick-oneshot.o

  CC      arch/x86/mm/tlb.o

  CC      kernel/time/tick-sched.o

  LD      arch/x86/mm/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/net/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/platform/ce4100/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/platform/efi/quirks.o

  BC      kernel/time/timeconst.h

  CC      kernel/time/time.o

  CC      arch/x86/platform/efi/efi.o

  LD      kernel/time/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/freezer.o

  CC      arch/x86/platform/efi/efi_64.o

  CC      kernel/futex.o

  AS      arch/x86/platform/efi/efi_stub_64.o

  LD      arch/x86/platform/efi/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/platform/geode/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/platform/goldfish/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/platform/intel-mid/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/platform/intel-quark/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/platform/iris/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/platform/olpc/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/platform/scx200/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/platform/sfi/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/platform/ts5500/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/platform/uv/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/platform/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/realmode/init.o

  AS      arch/x86/realmode/rm/header.o

  AS      arch/x86/realmode/rm/trampoline_64.o

  AS      arch/x86/realmode/rm/stack.o

  AS      arch/x86/realmode/rm/reboot.o

  AS      arch/x86/realmode/rm/wakeup_asm.o

  CC      arch/x86/realmode/rm/wakemain.o

  CC      arch/x86/realmode/rm/video-mode.o

  AS      arch/x86/realmode/rm/copy.o

  AS      arch/x86/realmode/rm/bioscall.o

  CC      arch/x86/realmode/rm/regs.o

  CC      arch/x86/realmode/rm/video-vga.o

  CC      kernel/futex_compat.o

  CC      arch/x86/realmode/rm/video-vesa.o

  CC      arch/x86/realmode/rm/video-bios.o

  PASYMS  arch/x86/realmode/rm/pasyms.h

  LDS     arch/x86/realmode/rm/realmode.lds

  LD      arch/x86/realmode/rm/realmode.elf

  RELOCS  arch/x86/realmode/rm/realmode.relocs

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/realmode/rm/realmode.bin

  AS      arch/x86/realmode/rmpiggy.o

  LD      arch/x86/realmode/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/dma.o

  CC      arch/x86/vdso/vma.o

  CC      kernel/smp.o

  CC      arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-setup.o

  LDS     arch/x86/vdso/vdso.lds

  AS      arch/x86/vdso/vdso-note.o

  CC      arch/x86/vdso/vclock_gettime.o

  CC      arch/x86/vdso/vgetcpu.o

  CC      kernel/uid16.o

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/vdso/vdso2c

  CC      kernel/module.o

  LDS     arch/x86/vdso/vdso32/vdso32.lds

  CC      arch/x86/vdso/vdso32/vclock_gettime.o

  AS      arch/x86/vdso/vdso32/note.o

  AS      arch/x86/vdso/vdso32/int80.o

  AS      arch/x86/vdso/vdso32/syscall.o

  AS      arch/x86/vdso/vdso32/sysenter.o

  VDSO    arch/x86/vdso/vdso64.so.dbg

  VDSO    arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-int80.so.dbg

  VDSO    arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-syscall.so.dbg

  VDSO    arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-sysenter.so.dbg

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/vdso/vdso64.so

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-int80.so

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-syscall.so

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/vdso/vdso32-sysenter.so

  VDSO2C  arch/x86/vdso/vdso-image-64.c

  VDSO2C  arch/x86/vdso/vdso-image-32-int80.c

  VDSO2C  arch/x86/vdso/vdso-image-32-syscall.c

  VDSO2C  arch/x86/vdso/vdso-image-32-sysenter.c

  CC      arch/x86/vdso/vdso-image-64.o

  CC      arch/x86/vdso/vdso-image-32-int80.o

  CC      arch/x86/vdso/vdso-image-32-syscall.o

  CC      kernel/kallsyms.o

  CC      arch/x86/vdso/vdso-image-32-sysenter.o

  LD      arch/x86/vdso/built-in.o

  LD      arch/x86/built-in.o

  CC      mm/filemap.o

  CC      kernel/acct.o

  CC      kernel/kexec.o

  CC      mm/mempool.o

  CC      kernel/compat.o

  CC      mm/oom_kill.o

  CC      mm/maccess.o

  CC      kernel/cgroup.o

  CC      mm/page_alloc.o

  CC      kernel/cpuset.o

  CC      mm/page-writeback.o

  CC      kernel/utsname.o

  CC      kernel/pid_namespace.o

  CC      mm/readahead.o

  GZIP    kernel/config_data.gz

  CC      kernel/stop_machine.o

  CC      mm/swap.o

  CC      kernel/audit.o

  CC      mm/truncate.o

  CC      kernel/auditfilter.o

  CC      mm/vmscan.o

  CC      kernel/auditsc.o

  CC      mm/shmem.o

  CC      kernel/audit_watch.o

  CC      kernel/audit_tree.o

  CC      kernel/seccomp.o

  CC      mm/util.o

  CC      kernel/utsname_sysctl.o

  CC      mm/mmzone.o

  CC      kernel/delayacct.o

  CC      mm/vmstat.o

  CC      kernel/taskstats.o

  CC      kernel/tsacct.o

  CC      mm/backing-dev.o

  CC      kernel/elfcore.o

  CC      kernel/irq_work.o

  CC      mm/mm_init.o

  CC      kernel/user-return-notifier.o

  CC      mm/mmu_context.o

  CC      kernel/crash_dump.o

  CC      mm/percpu.o

  CHK     kernel/config_data.h

  UPD     kernel/config_data.h

  CC      kernel/configs.o

  LD      kernel/built-in.o

  CC      fs/open.o

  CC      mm/slab_common.o

  CC      mm/compaction.o

  CC      fs/read_write.o

  CC      mm/vmacache.o

  CC      mm/interval_tree.o

  CC      fs/file_table.o

  CC      mm/list_lru.o

  CC      fs/super.o

  CC      mm/workingset.o

  CC      mm/debug.o

  CC      fs/char_dev.o

  CC      mm/gup.o

  CC      fs/stat.o

  CC      mm/highmem.o

  CC      mm/memory.o

  CC      fs/exec.o

  CC      fs/pipe.o

  CC      mm/mincore.o

  CC      mm/mlock.o

  CC      fs/namei.o

  CC      mm/mmap.o

  CC      mm/mprotect.o

  CC      fs/fcntl.o

  CC      mm/mremap.o

  CC      mm/msync.o

  CC      fs/ioctl.o

  CC      mm/rmap.o

  CC      fs/readdir.o

  CC      mm/vmalloc.o

  CC      fs/select.o

  CC      mm/pagewalk.o

  CC      fs/dcache.o

  CC      mm/pgtable-generic.o

  CC      mm/process_vm_access.o

  CC      mm/init-mm.o

  CC      mm/nobootmem.o

  CC      fs/inode.o

  CC      mm/fadvise.o

  CC      mm/madvise.o

  CC      mm/memblock.o

  CC      fs/attr.o

  CC      mm/page_io.o

  CC      fs/bad_inode.o

  CC      fs/file.o

  CC      mm/swap_state.o

  CC      mm/swapfile.o

  CC      fs/filesystems.o

  CC      fs/namespace.o

  CC      mm/dmapool.o

  CC      mm/sparse.o

  CC      fs/seq_file.o

  CC      mm/sparse-vmemmap.o

  CC      mm/mmu_notifier.o

  CC      fs/xattr.o

  CC      mm/slab.o

  CC      fs/libfs.o

  CC      mm/migrate.o

  CC      fs/fs-writeback.o

  CC      mm/early_ioremap.o

  CC      fs/pnode.o

  LD      mm/built-in.o

  CC      fs/splice.o

  CC      ipc/compat.o

  CC      ipc/util.o

  CC      ipc/msgutil.o

  CC      fs/sync.o

  CC      ipc/msg.o

  CC      fs/utimes.o

  CC      ipc/sem.o

  CC      fs/stack.o

  CC      fs/fs_struct.o

  CC      ipc/shm.o

  CC      fs/statfs.o

  CC      ipc/syscall.o

  CC      ipc/ipc_sysctl.o

  CC      ipc/mqueue.o

  CC      fs/fs_pin.o

  CC      fs/nsfs.o

  CC      fs/buffer.o

  CC      ipc/compat_mq.o

  CC      ipc/namespace.o

  CC      ipc/mq_sysctl.o

  LD      ipc/built-in.o

  CC      security/keys/gc.o

  CC      security/keys/key.o

  CC      fs/block_dev.o

  CC      security/keys/keyring.o

  CC      security/keys/keyctl.o

  CC      fs/direct-io.o

  CC      security/keys/permission.o

  CC      security/keys/process_keys.o

  CC      security/keys/request_key.o

  CC      fs/mpage.o

  CC      security/keys/request_key_auth.o

  CC      security/keys/user_defined.o

  CC      fs/proc_namespace.o

  CC      security/keys/compat.o

  CC      fs/autofs4/init.o

  CC      security/keys/proc.o

  CC      fs/autofs4/inode.o

  CC      security/keys/sysctl.o

  LD      security/keys/built-in.o

  CC      security/commoncap.o

  CC      fs/autofs4/root.o

  CC      fs/autofs4/symlink.o

  CC      security/min_addr.o

  CC      fs/autofs4/waitq.o

  CC      security/lsm_audit.o

  CC      fs/autofs4/expire.o

  LD      security/built-in.o

  CC      fs/autofs4/dev-ioctl.o

  CC      crypto/api.o

  LD      fs/autofs4/autofs4.o

  LD      fs/autofs4/built-in.o

  LD      fs/cifs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/configfs/inode.o

  CC      crypto/cipher.o

  CC      fs/configfs/file.o

  CC      fs/configfs/dir.o

  CC      crypto/compress.o

  CC      crypto/memneq.o

  CC      fs/configfs/symlink.o

  CC      crypto/crypto_wq.o

  CC      fs/configfs/mount.o

  CC      fs/configfs/item.o

  CC      crypto/algapi.o

  LD      fs/configfs/configfs.o

  LD      fs/configfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/devpts/inode.o

  LD      fs/devpts/devpts.o

  LD      fs/devpts/built-in.o

  LD      fs/dlm/built-in.o

  LD      fs/ecryptfs/built-in.o

  LD      fs/efivarfs/built-in.o

  LD      fs/exofs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/exportfs/expfs.o

  CC      crypto/scatterwalk.o

  LD      fs/exportfs/exportfs.o

  LD      fs/exportfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/ext2/balloc.o

  CC      crypto/proc.o

  CC      crypto/aead.o

  CC      fs/ext2/dir.o

  CC      fs/ext2/file.o

  CC      fs/ext2/ialloc.o

  CC      crypto/ablkcipher.o

  CC      fs/ext2/inode.o

  CC      fs/ext2/ioctl.o

  CC      crypto/blkcipher.o

  CC      fs/ext2/namei.o

  CC      fs/ext2/super.o

  CC      crypto/chainiv.o

  CC      crypto/eseqiv.o

  CC      fs/ext2/symlink.o

  CC      fs/ext2/xattr.o

  CC      crypto/ahash.o

  CC      fs/ext2/xattr_user.o

  CC      fs/ext2/xattr_trusted.o

  CC      fs/ext2/acl.o

  CC      crypto/shash.o

  CC      fs/ext2/xattr_security.o

  LD      fs/ext2/ext2.o

  LD      fs/ext2/built-in.o

  CC      fs/ext3/balloc.o

  CC      crypto/pcompress.o

  CC      fs/ext3/bitmap.o

  CC      crypto/algboss.o

  CC      fs/ext3/dir.o

  CC      crypto/testmgr.o

  CC      fs/ext3/file.o

  CC      fs/ext3/fsync.o

  CC      crypto/hmac.o

  CC      fs/ext3/ialloc.o

  CC      crypto/md5.o

  CC      crypto/des_generic.o

  CC      fs/ext3/inode.o

  CC      crypto/aes_generic.o

  CC      fs/ext3/ioctl.o

  CC      fs/ext3/namei.o

  CC      crypto/crc32c_generic.o

  CC      crypto/rng.o

  CC      crypto/krng.o

  CC      fs/ext3/super.o

  LD      crypto/async_tx/built-in.o

  LD      crypto/crypto.o

  LD      crypto/crypto_algapi.o

  LD      crypto/crypto_blkcipher.o

  LD      crypto/crypto_hash.o

  LD      crypto/cryptomgr.o

  LD      crypto/built-in.o

  CC      block/bio.o

  CC      fs/ext3/symlink.o

  CC      fs/ext3/hash.o

  CC      block/elevator.o

  CC      fs/ext3/resize.o

  CC      fs/ext3/ext3_jbd.o

  CC      block/blk-core.o

  CC      fs/ext3/xattr.o

  CC      fs/ext3/xattr_user.o

  CC      fs/ext3/xattr_trusted.o

  CC      fs/ext3/acl.o

  CC      block/blk-tag.o

  CC      fs/ext3/xattr_security.o

  LD      fs/ext3/ext3.o

  CC      block/blk-sysfs.o

  LD      fs/ext3/built-in.o

  CC      fs/ext4/balloc.o

  CC      block/blk-flush.o

  CC      fs/ext4/bitmap.o

  CC      fs/ext4/dir.o

  CC      block/blk-settings.o

  CC      fs/ext4/file.o

  CC      block/blk-ioc.o

  CC      fs/ext4/fsync.o

  CC      block/blk-map.o

  CC      fs/ext4/ialloc.o

  CC      block/blk-exec.o

  CC      fs/ext4/inode.o

  CC      block/blk-merge.o

  CC      block/blk-softirq.o

  CC      block/blk-timeout.o

  CC      fs/ext4/page-io.o

  CC      fs/ext4/ioctl.o

  CC      block/blk-iopoll.o

  CC      fs/ext4/namei.o

  CC      block/blk-lib.o

  CC      block/blk-mq.o

  CC      fs/ext4/super.o

  CC      block/blk-mq-tag.o

  CC      block/blk-mq-sysfs.o

  CC      block/blk-mq-cpu.o

  CC      fs/ext4/symlink.o

  CC      block/blk-mq-cpumap.o

  CC      fs/ext4/hash.o

  CC      block/ioctl.o

  CC      fs/ext4/resize.o

  CC      block/genhd.o

  CC      fs/ext4/extents.o

  CC      block/scsi_ioctl.o

  CC      block/partition-generic.o

  CC      fs/ext4/ext4_jbd2.o

  CC      block/ioprio.o

  CC      fs/ext4/migrate.o

  CC      block/partitions/check.o

  CC      fs/ext4/mballoc.o

  CC      block/partitions/mac.o

  CC      block/partitions/ldm.o

  CC      block/partitions/msdos.o

  CC      fs/ext4/block_validity.o

  CC      block/partitions/efi.o

  CC      fs/ext4/move_extent.o

  CC      block/partitions/karma.o

  CC      block/partitions/sysv68.o

  CC      fs/ext4/mmp.o

  LD      block/partitions/built-in.o

  CC      block/bounce.o

  CC      fs/ext4/indirect.o

  CC      block/bsg.o

  CC      fs/ext4/extents_status.o

  CC      block/bsg-lib.o

  CC      fs/ext4/xattr.o

  CC      block/noop-iosched.o

  CC      fs/ext4/xattr_user.o

  CC      block/deadline-iosched.o

  CC      fs/ext4/xattr_trusted.o

  CC      block/cfq-iosched.o

  CC      fs/ext4/inline.o

  CC      block/compat_ioctl.o

  CC      fs/ext4/acl.o

  LD      block/built-in.o

  CC      fs/ext4/xattr_security.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables.o

  LD      fs/ext4/ext4.o

  LD      fs/ext4/built-in.o

  CC      fs/fat/cache.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/blacklist.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/osl.o

  CC      fs/fat/dir.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utils.o

  CC      fs/fat/fatent.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/reboot.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/nvs.o

  CC      fs/fat/file.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/wakeup.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/sleep.o

  CC      fs/fat/inode.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/device_pm.o

  CC      fs/fat/misc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/proc.o

  CC      fs/fat/nfs.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/bus.o

  CC      fs/fat/namei_vfat.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/glue.o

  LD      fs/fat/fat.o

  LD      fs/fat/vfat.o

  LD      fs/fat/built-in.o

  LD      fs/fuse/built-in.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/acl.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/scan.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/bmap.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/dir.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resource.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpi_processor.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/xattr.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/processor_core.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/glock.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/processor_pdc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/ec.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/glops.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/pci_root.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/log.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/pci_link.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/lops.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/pci_irq.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/main.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/meta_io.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpi_lpss.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpi_apd.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/aops.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpi_platform.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/dentry.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpi_pnp.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/export.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/int340x_thermal.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/file.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/power.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/event.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/ops_fstype.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/sysfs.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/inode.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/property.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/quota.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpi_cmos_rtc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/cm_sbs.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/video_detect.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/recovery.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/rgrp.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpi_lpat.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/dsargs.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/dscontrol.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/dsfield.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/super.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/dsinit.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/dsmethod.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/sys.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/dsmthdat.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/dsobject.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/trans.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/dsopcode.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/dsutils.o

  CC      fs/gfs2/util.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/dswexec.o

  LD      fs/gfs2/gfs2.o

  LD      fs/gfs2/built-in.o

  CC      fs/isofs/namei.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/dswload.o

  CC      fs/isofs/inode.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/dswload2.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/dswscope.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/dswstate.o

  CC      fs/isofs/dir.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/evevent.o

  CC      fs/isofs/util.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/evgpe.o

  CC      fs/isofs/rock.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/evgpeblk.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/evgpeinit.o

  CC      fs/isofs/export.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/evgpeutil.o

  CC      fs/isofs/joliet.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/evglock.o

  CC      fs/isofs/compress.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/evhandler.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/evmisc.o

  LD      fs/isofs/isofs.o

  LD      fs/isofs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/jbd/transaction.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/evregion.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/evrgnini.o

  CC      fs/jbd/commit.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/evsci.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/evxface.o

  CC      fs/jbd/recovery.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/evxfevnt.o

  CC      fs/jbd/checkpoint.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/evxfgpe.o

  CC      fs/jbd/revoke.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/evxfregn.o

  CC      fs/jbd/journal.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exconfig.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exconvrt.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/excreate.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exdebug.o

  LD      fs/jbd/jbd.o

  LD      fs/jbd/built-in.o

  CC      fs/jbd2/transaction.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exdump.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exfield.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exfldio.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exmutex.o

  CC      fs/jbd2/commit.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exnames.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exoparg1.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exoparg2.o

  CC      fs/jbd2/recovery.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exoparg3.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exoparg6.o

  CC      fs/jbd2/checkpoint.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exprep.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exmisc.o

  CC      fs/jbd2/revoke.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exregion.o

  CC      fs/jbd2/journal.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exresnte.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exresolv.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exresop.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exstore.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exstoren.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exstorob.o

  LD      fs/jbd2/jbd2.o

  LD      fs/jbd2/built-in.o

  LD      fs/jfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/kernfs/mount.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exsystem.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/exutils.o

  CC      fs/kernfs/inode.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/hwacpi.o

  CC      fs/kernfs/dir.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/hwesleep.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/hwgpe.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/hwpci.o

  CC      fs/kernfs/file.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/hwregs.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/hwsleep.o

  CC      fs/kernfs/symlink.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/hwvalid.o

  LD      fs/kernfs/built-in.o

  LD      fs/lockd/built-in.o

  LD      fs/nfs/built-in.o

  LD      fs/nfs_common/built-in.o

  LD      fs/nfsd/built-in.o

  CC      fs/nls/nls_base.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/hwxface.o

  CC      fs/nls/nls_cp437.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/hwxfsleep.o

  CC      fs/nls/nls_iso8859-1.o

  CC      fs/nls/nls_utf8.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsaccess.o

  LD      fs/nls/built-in.o

  CC      fs/notify/fsnotify.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsalloc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsarguments.o

  CC      fs/notify/notification.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsconvert.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsdump.o

  CC      fs/notify/group.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nseval.o

  CC      fs/notify/inode_mark.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsinit.o

  CC      fs/notify/mark.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsload.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsnames.o

  CC      fs/notify/vfsmount_mark.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsobject.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsparse.o

  CC      fs/notify/fdinfo.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nspredef.o

  CC      fs/notify/dnotify/dnotify.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsprepkg.o

  LD      fs/notify/dnotify/built-in.o

  CC      fs/notify/fanotify/fanotify.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsrepair.o

  CC      fs/notify/fanotify/fanotify_user.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsrepair2.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nssearch.o

  LD      fs/notify/fanotify/built-in.o

  CC      fs/notify/inotify/inotify_fsnotify.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsutils.o

  CC      fs/notify/inotify/inotify_user.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nswalk.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsxfeval.o

  LD      fs/notify/inotify/built-in.o

  LD      fs/notify/built-in.o

  LD      fs/ntfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/alloc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsxfname.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/nsxfobj.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/psargs.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/psloop.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/psobject.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/psopcode.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/psopinfo.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/psparse.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/psscope.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/pstree.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/psutils.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/pswalk.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/psxface.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/rsaddr.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/rscalc.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/aops.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/rscreate.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/rsdump.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/rsdumpinfo.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/rsinfo.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/rsio.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/rsirq.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/rslist.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/blockcheck.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/rsmemory.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/rsmisc.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/buffer_head_io.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/rsserial.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/rsutils.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/dcache.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/rsxface.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/tbdata.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/dir.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/tbfadt.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/tbfind.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/tbinstal.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/tbprint.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/tbutils.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/tbxface.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/tbxfload.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/tbxfroot.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/dlmglue.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utaddress.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utalloc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utbuffer.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utcopy.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utexcep.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utdebug.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utdecode.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utdelete.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/uterror.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/export.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/uteval.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utglobal.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/extent_map.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/uthex.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utids.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utinit.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/file.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utlock.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utmath.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utmisc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utmutex.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utobject.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utosi.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utownerid.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utpredef.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/heartbeat.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utresrc.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/inode.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utstate.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utstring.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utxface.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utxfinit.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/ioctl.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utxferror.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpica/utxfmutex.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/acpica/acpi.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/acpica/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/container.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/journal.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpi_memhotplug.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/ioapic.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/acpi.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/amba/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/ata/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/atm/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/auxdisplay/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/base/component.o

  CC      drivers/base/core.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/localalloc.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/locks.o

  CC      drivers/base/bus.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/mmap.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/namei.o

  CC      drivers/base/dd.o

  CC      drivers/base/syscore.o

  CC      drivers/base/driver.o

  CC      drivers/base/class.o

  CC      drivers/base/platform.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/refcounttree.o

  CC      drivers/base/cpu.o

  CC      drivers/base/firmware.o

  CC      drivers/base/init.o

  CC      drivers/base/map.o

  CC      drivers/base/devres.o

  CC      drivers/base/attribute_container.o

  CC      drivers/base/transport_class.o

  CC      drivers/base/topology.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/reservations.o

  CC      drivers/base/container.o

  CC      drivers/base/property.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/move_extents.o

  CC      drivers/base/cacheinfo.o

  CC      drivers/base/devtmpfs.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/sysfs.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/resize.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/generic_ops.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/common.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/slot_map.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/qos.o

----------

## mathabstrction

CC      fs/ocfs2/suballoc.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/runtime.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/main.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/super.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/wakeup.o

  LD      drivers/base/power/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/base/regmap/regmap.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/symlink.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/sysfile.o

  CC      drivers/base/regmap/regcache.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/uptodate.o

  CC      drivers/base/regmap/regcache-rbtree.o

  CC      drivers/base/regmap/regcache-lzo.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/quota_local.o

  CC      drivers/base/regmap/regcache-flat.o

  LD      drivers/base/regmap/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/base/dma-mapping.o

  CC      drivers/base/firmware_class.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/quota_global.o

  CC      drivers/base/module.o

  LD      drivers/base/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/bcma/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/block/brd.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/xattr.o

  CC      drivers/block/loop.o

  LD      drivers/block/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/block/aoe/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/block/paride/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/bluetooth/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/bus/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/cdrom/cdrom.o

  LD      drivers/cdrom/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/char/mem.o

  CC      drivers/char/random.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/acl.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/stackglue.o

  CC      drivers/char/misc.o

  CC      drivers/char/agp/backend.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/stack_o2cb.o

  CC      drivers/char/agp/frontend.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/cluster/heartbeat.o

  CC      drivers/char/agp/generic.o

  CC      drivers/char/agp/isoch.o

  CC      drivers/char/agp/compat_ioctl.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/cluster/masklog.o

  CC      drivers/char/agp/intel-agp.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/cluster/sys.o

  CC      drivers/char/agp/intel-gtt.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/cluster/nodemanager.o

  LD      drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o

  LD      drivers/char/agp/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/char/hw_random/core.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/cluster/quorum.o

  CC      drivers/char/hw_random/intel-rng.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/cluster/tcp.o

  CC      drivers/char/hw_random/amd-rng.o

  CC      drivers/char/hw_random/via-rng.o

  LD      drivers/char/hw_random/rng-core.o

  LD      drivers/char/hw_random/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/char/mwave/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/char/pcmcia/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/char/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/clk/x86/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/clk/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/clocksource/acpi_pm.o

  CC      drivers/clocksource/i8253.o

  LD      drivers/clocksource/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/cluster/netdebug.o

  LD      fs/ocfs2/cluster/ocfs2_nodemanager.o

  LD      fs/ocfs2/cluster/built-in.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/dlm/dlmdomain.o

  CC      drivers/cpufreq/freq_table.o

  CC      drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_performance.o

  CC      drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_governor.o

  LD      drivers/cpufreq/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/cpuidle/cpuidle.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/dlm/dlmdebug.o

  CC      drivers/cpuidle/driver.o

  CC      drivers/cpuidle/governor.o

  CC      drivers/cpuidle/sysfs.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/dlm/dlmthread.o

  CC      drivers/cpuidle/governors/ladder.o

  CC      drivers/cpuidle/governors/menu.o

  LD      drivers/cpuidle/governors/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/cpuidle/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/crypto/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/dca/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/dma/dmaengine.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/dlm/dlmrecovery.o

  CC      drivers/dma/acpi-dma.o

  LD      drivers/dma/ioat/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/dma/xilinx/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/dma/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/dma-buf/dma-buf.o

  CC      drivers/dma-buf/fence.o

  CC      drivers/dma-buf/reservation.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/dlm/dlmmaster.o

  CC      drivers/dma-buf/seqno-fence.o

  LD      drivers/dma-buf/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/firewire/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/firmware/dmi_scan.o

  CC      drivers/firmware/dmi-id.o

  CC      drivers/firmware/memmap.o

  CC      drivers/firmware/efi/efi.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/dlm/dlmast.o

  CC      drivers/firmware/efi/vars.o

  CC      drivers/firmware/efi/reboot.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/dlm/dlmconvert.o

  CC      drivers/firmware/efi/runtime-map.o

  CC      drivers/firmware/efi/runtime-wrappers.o

  LD      drivers/firmware/efi/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/firmware/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/gpio/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/gpu/drm/drm_mipi_dsi.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/dlm/dlmlock.o

  LD      drivers/gpu/drm/bridge/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/gpu/drm/i2c/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/gpu/drm/i915/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/gpu/drm/mga/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/gpu/drm/panel/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/gpu/drm/r128/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/gpu/drm/savage/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/gpu/drm/sis/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/gpu/drm/tdfx/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/gpu/drm/ttm/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/gpu/drm/via/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/gpu/drm/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/gpu/vga/vgaarb.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/dlm/dlmunlock.o

  LD      drivers/gpu/vga/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/gpu/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/hid/hid-core.o

  CC      drivers/hid/hid-input.o

  LD      fs/ocfs2/dlm/ocfs2_dlm.o

  LD      fs/ocfs2/dlm/built-in.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/dlmfs/userdlm.o

  CC      fs/ocfs2/dlmfs/dlmfs.o

  LD      fs/ocfs2/dlmfs/ocfs2_dlmfs.o

  LD      fs/ocfs2/dlmfs/built-in.o

  LD      fs/ocfs2/ocfs2.o

  LD      fs/ocfs2/ocfs2_stackglue.o

  LD      fs/ocfs2/ocfs2_stack_o2cb.o

  LD      fs/ocfs2/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/hid/hidraw.o

  CC      fs/proc/task_mmu.o

  CC      drivers/hid/hid-generic.o

  CC      fs/proc/inode.o

  CC      drivers/hid/hid-plantronics.o

  LD      drivers/hid/usbhid/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/hid/hid.o

  LD      drivers/hid/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/hsi/clients/built-in.o

  CC      fs/proc/root.o

  LD      drivers/hsi/controllers/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/hsi/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/hwmon/hwmon.o

  CC      fs/proc/base.o

  LD      drivers/hwmon/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/i2c/i2c-boardinfo.o

  CC      drivers/i2c/i2c-core.o

  CC      fs/proc/generic.o

  CC      fs/proc/array.o

  CC      drivers/i2c/i2c-mux.o

  CC      fs/proc/fd.o

  LD      drivers/i2c/algos/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/i2c/busses/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/i2c/muxes/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/i2c/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/idle/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/infiniband/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/infiniband/core/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/infiniband/hw/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/infiniband/hw/amso1100/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/infiniband/hw/cxgb3/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/infiniband/hw/ipath/built-in.o

  CC      fs/proc/proc_tty.o

  LD      drivers/infiniband/hw/mlx4/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/infiniband/hw/mthca/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/infiniband/ulp/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/infiniband/ulp/ipoib/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/infiniband/ulp/iser/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/infiniband/ulp/srp/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/input/input.o

  CC      fs/proc/cmdline.o

  CC      fs/proc/consoles.o

  CC      fs/proc/cpuinfo.o

  CC      fs/proc/devices.o

  CC      fs/proc/interrupts.o

  CC      drivers/input/input-compat.o

  CC      fs/proc/loadavg.o

  CC      fs/proc/meminfo.o

  CC      drivers/input/input-mt.o

  CC      fs/proc/stat.o

  CC      drivers/input/ff-core.o

  CC      fs/proc/uptime.o

  CC      fs/proc/version.o

  CC      drivers/input/mousedev.o

  CC      fs/proc/softirqs.o

  CC      fs/proc/namespaces.o

  CC      drivers/input/evdev.o

  CC      fs/proc/self.o

  CC      fs/proc/thread_self.o

  LD      drivers/input/joystick/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/input/joystick/iforce/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/input/keyboard/atkbd.o

  CC      fs/proc/proc_sysctl.o

  LD      drivers/input/keyboard/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/input/misc/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/input/mouse/psmouse-base.o

  CC      fs/proc/proc_net.o

  CC      drivers/input/mouse/synaptics.o

  CC      fs/proc/kcore.o

  CC      drivers/input/mouse/focaltech.o

  CC      fs/proc/vmcore.o

  CC      drivers/input/mouse/alps.o

  CC      fs/proc/kmsg.o

  CC      drivers/input/mouse/logips2pp.o

  CC      fs/proc/page.o

  CC      drivers/input/mouse/lifebook.o

  LD      fs/proc/proc.o

  LD      fs/proc/built-in.o

  CC      fs/quota/dquot.o

  CC      drivers/input/mouse/trackpoint.o

  CC      drivers/input/mouse/touchkit_ps2.o

  CC      drivers/input/mouse/cypress_ps2.o

  LD      drivers/input/mouse/psmouse.o

  LD      drivers/input/mouse/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/input/tablet/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/input/touchscreen/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/input/input-core.o

  LD      drivers/input/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/input/gameport/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/input/serio/serio.o

  CC      fs/quota/quota_tree.o

  CC      drivers/input/serio/i8042.o

  CC      fs/quota/quota.o

  CC      fs/quota/kqid.o

  CC      drivers/input/serio/libps2.o

  CC      fs/quota/compat.o

  LD      fs/quota/built-in.o

  CC      fs/ramfs/inode.o

  LD      drivers/input/serio/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/iommu/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/irqchip/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/leds/led-core.o

  CC      fs/ramfs/file-mmu.o

  LD      fs/ramfs/ramfs.o

  LD      fs/ramfs/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/leds/led-triggers.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/bitmap.o

  LD      drivers/leds/trigger/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/leds/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/lguest/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/macintosh/mac_hid.o

  LD      drivers/macintosh/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/md/md.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/do_balan.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/namei.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/inode.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/file.o

  CC      drivers/md/bitmap.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/dir.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/fix_node.o

  CC      drivers/md/dm-builtin.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/super.o

  LD      drivers/md/md-mod.o

  LD      drivers/md/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/common/b2c2/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/common/saa7146/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/common/siano/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/common/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/firewire/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/i2c/soc_camera/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/i2c/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/mmc/siano/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/mmc/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/pci/b2c2/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/pci/ddbridge/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/pci/dm1105/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/pci/mantis/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/pci/ngene/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/pci/pluto2/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/pci/pt1/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/pci/pt3/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/pci/saa7146/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/pci/smipcie/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/pci/ttpci/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/pci/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/platform/omap/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/platform/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/radio/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/rc/keymaps/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/rc/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/tuners/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/usb/b2c2/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/usb/dvb-usb/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/usb/dvb-usb-v2/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/usb/gspca/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/usb/s2255/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/usb/siano/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/usb/stkwebcam/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/usb/ttusb-budget/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/usb/ttusb-dec/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/usb/zr364xx/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/usb/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/media/v4l2-core/v4l2-dev.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/prints.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/objectid.o

  CC      drivers/media/v4l2-core/v4l2-ioctl.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/lbalance.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/ibalance.o

  CC      drivers/media/v4l2-core/v4l2-device.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/stree.o

  CC      drivers/media/v4l2-core/v4l2-fh.o

  CC      drivers/media/v4l2-core/v4l2-event.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/hashes.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/tail_conversion.o

  CC      drivers/media/v4l2-core/v4l2-ctrls.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/journal.o

  CC      drivers/media/v4l2-core/v4l2-subdev.o

  CC      drivers/media/v4l2-core/v4l2-clk.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/resize.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/item_ops.o

  CC      drivers/media/v4l2-core/v4l2-async.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/ioctl.o

  CC      drivers/media/v4l2-core/v4l2-compat-ioctl32.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/xattr.o

  CC      drivers/media/v4l2-core/v4l2-common.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/lock.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/xattr_user.o

  CC      drivers/media/v4l2-core/v4l2-dv-timings.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/xattr_trusted.o

  LD      drivers/media/v4l2-core/videodev.o

  LD      drivers/media/v4l2-core/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/message/fusion/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/message/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/mfd/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/misc/carma/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/misc/cb710/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/misc/eeprom/built-in.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/xattr_security.o

  LD      drivers/misc/lis3lv02d/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/misc/mic/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/misc/ti-st/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/misc/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/mmc/card/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/mmc/core/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/mmc/host/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/mmc/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/net/Space.o

  CC      fs/reiserfs/xattr_acl.o

  CC      drivers/net/loopback.o

  LD      fs/reiserfs/reiserfs.o

  LD      fs/reiserfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/block.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/3com/built-in.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/cache.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/8390/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/adaptec/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/agere/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/alteon/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/amd/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/arc/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/atheros/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/atheros/atlx/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/broadcom/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/brocade/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/chelsio/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/chelsio/cxgb/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/chelsio/cxgb3/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/cisco/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/dec/tulip/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/dec/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/dlink/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/emulex/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/fujitsu/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/hp/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/i825xx/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/icplus/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/intel/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/intel/e1000/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/intel/e1000e/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/intel/ixgb/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/intel/ixgbe/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/marvell/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/mellanox/mlx4/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/micrel/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/myricom/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/myricom/myri10ge/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/natsemi/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/built-in.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/dir.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/nvidia/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/oki-semi/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/packetengines/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/qlogic/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/qlogic/netxen/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/qualcomm/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/rdc/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/realtek/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/rocker/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/samsung/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/seeq/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/silan/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/sis/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/smsc/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/stmicro/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/sun/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/tehuti/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/ti/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/via/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/wiznet/built-in.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/export.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/xircom/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ethernet/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/fddi/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/fddi/skfp/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/hippi/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/irda/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/phy/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/plip/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/ppp/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/slip/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/usb/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wan/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wan/lmc/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/b43/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/b43legacy/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/hostap/built-in.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/file.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/iwlegacy/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/dvm/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/libertas/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/orinoco/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/p54/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/prism54/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/zd1211rw/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/nfc/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/parport/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/pci/access.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/fragment.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/id.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/inode.o

  CC      drivers/pci/bus.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/namei.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/super.o

  CC      drivers/pci/probe.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/symlink.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/decompressor.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/file_cache.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/decompressor_single.o

  CC      drivers/pci/host-bridge.o

  CC      fs/squashfs/zlib_wrapper.o

  LD      fs/squashfs/squashfs.o

  LD      fs/squashfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/file.o

  CC      drivers/pci/remove.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/dir.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pci.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/symlink.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/mount.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/group.o

  LD      fs/sysfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/udf/balloc.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pci-driver.o

  CC      fs/udf/dir.o

  CC      fs/udf/file.o

  CC      fs/udf/ialloc.o

  CC      drivers/pci/search.o

  CC      fs/udf/inode.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pci-sysfs.o

  CC      fs/udf/lowlevel.o

  CC      drivers/pci/rom.o

  CC      fs/udf/namei.o

  CC      drivers/pci/setup-res.o

  CC      drivers/pci/irq.o

  CC      fs/udf/partition.o

  CC      fs/udf/super.o

  CC      drivers/pci/vpd.o

  CC      drivers/pci/setup-bus.o

  CC      fs/udf/truncate.o

  CC      fs/udf/symlink.o

  CC      drivers/pci/vc.o

  CC      fs/udf/directory.o

  CC      drivers/pci/proc.o

  CC      fs/udf/misc.o

  CC      fs/udf/udftime.o

  CC      drivers/pci/slot.o

  CC      fs/udf/unicode.o

  CC      drivers/pci/quirks.o

  LD      fs/udf/udf.o

  LD      fs/udf/built-in.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_trace.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_alloc.o

  LD      drivers/pci/host/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pcie/aspm.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_alloc_btree.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pcie/portdrv_core.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_attr.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pcie/portdrv_pci.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pcie/portdrv_bus.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_attr_leaf.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pcie/portdrv_acpi.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pcie/aer/aerdrv_errprint.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pcie/aer/aerdrv_core.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_attr_remote.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_bmap.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pcie/aer/aerdrv.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pcie/aer/aerdrv_acpi.o

  LD      drivers/pci/pcie/aer/aerdriver.o

  LD      drivers/pci/pcie/aer/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pcie/pme.o

  LD      drivers/pci/pcie/pcieportdrv.o

  LD      drivers/pci/pcie/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/pci/msi.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_bmap_btree.o

  CC      drivers/pci/htirq.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_btree.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pci-acpi.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pci-label.o

  LD      drivers/pci/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/pcmcia/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/phy/phy-core.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_da_btree.o

  LD      drivers/phy/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/pinctrl/freescale/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/pinctrl/intel/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/pinctrl/nomadik/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/pinctrl/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/platform/x86/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/platform/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/pnp/core.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_da_format.o

  CC      drivers/pnp/card.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_dir2.o

  CC      drivers/pnp/driver.o

  CC      drivers/pnp/resource.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_dir2_block.o

  CC      drivers/pnp/manager.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_dir2_data.o

  CC      drivers/pnp/support.o

  CC      drivers/pnp/interface.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_dir2_leaf.o

  CC      drivers/pnp/quirks.o

  CC      drivers/pnp/system.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_dir2_node.o

  CC      drivers/pnp/pnpacpi/core.o

  CC      drivers/pnp/pnpacpi/rsparser.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_dir2_sf.o

  LD      drivers/pnp/pnpacpi/pnp.o

  LD      drivers/pnp/pnpacpi/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/pnp/pnp.o

  LD      drivers/pnp/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/power/power_supply_core.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_dquot_buf.o

  CC      drivers/power/power_supply_sysfs.o

  CC      drivers/power/power_supply_leds.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_ialloc.o

  LD      drivers/power/power_supply.o

  LD      drivers/power/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/pps/clients/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/pps/generators/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/pps/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/ptp/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/pwm/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/ras/ras.o

  CC      drivers/ras/debugfs.o

  LD      drivers/ras/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/rtc/rtc-lib.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_ialloc_btree.o

  CC      drivers/rtc/hctosys.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_inode_fork.o

  CC      drivers/rtc/systohc.o

  CC      drivers/rtc/class.o

  CC      drivers/rtc/interface.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_inode_buf.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_log_rlimit.o

  CC      drivers/rtc/rtc-dev.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_sb.o

  CC      drivers/rtc/rtc-proc.o

  CC      drivers/rtc/rtc-sysfs.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_symlink_remote.o

  LD      drivers/rtc/rtc-core.o

  LD      drivers/rtc/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_trans_resv.o

  CC      fs/xfs/libxfs/xfs_rtbitmap.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/hosts.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_aops.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_ioctl.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_attr_inactive.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsicam.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_attr_list.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_error.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_bit.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_bmap_util.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_lib.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_buf.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_lib_dma.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_dir2_readdir.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_scan.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_discard.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_error.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_export.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_sysfs.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_extent_busy.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_file.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_devinfo.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_filestream.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_netlink.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_fsops.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_sysctl.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_proc.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_globals.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_icache.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_trace.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_logging.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_ioctl.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_pm.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_iomap.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/aacraid/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/aic7xxx/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/aic94xx/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/arcmsr/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/libsas/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/lpfc/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/megaraid/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/pcmcia/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/qla2xxx/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/qla4xxx/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/sd.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_iops.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_inode.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/sr.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/sr_ioctl.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_itable.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/sr_vendor.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_message.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/scsi_mod.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/sd_mod.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/sr_mod.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/soc/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/ssb/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/thermal/samsung/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/thermal/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/tty/tty_io.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_mount.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_mru_cache.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_super.o

  CC      drivers/tty/n_tty.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_symlink.o

  CC      drivers/tty/tty_ioctl.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_sysfs.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_trans.o

  CC      drivers/tty/tty_ldisc.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_xattr.o

  CC      drivers/tty/tty_buffer.o

  CC      fs/xfs/kmem.o

  CC      drivers/tty/tty_port.o

  CC      fs/xfs/uuid.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_log.o

  CC      drivers/tty/tty_mutex.o

  CC      drivers/tty/tty_ldsem.o

  CC      drivers/tty/pty.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_log_cil.o

  CC      drivers/tty/tty_audit.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_buf_item.o

  CC      drivers/tty/sysrq.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_extfree_item.o

  LD      drivers/tty/ipwireless/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/tty/serial/serial_core.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_icreate_item.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_inode_item.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_log_recover.o

  CC      drivers/tty/serial/earlycon.o

  CC      drivers/tty/serial/8250/8250_core.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_trans_ail.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_trans_buf.o

  CC      drivers/tty/serial/8250/8250_pnp.o

  CC      drivers/tty/serial/8250/8250_dma.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_trans_extfree.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_trans_inode.o

  CC      drivers/tty/serial/8250/8250_pci.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_dquot.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_dquot_item.o

  CC      drivers/tty/serial/8250/8250_early.o

  LD      drivers/tty/serial/8250/8250.o

  LD      drivers/tty/serial/8250/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/tty/serial/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/tty/vt/vt_ioctl.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_trans_dquot.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_qm_syscalls.o

  CC      drivers/tty/vt/vc_screen.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_qm_bhv.o

  CC      drivers/tty/vt/selection.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_qm.o

  CC      drivers/tty/vt/keyboard.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_quotaops.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_rtalloc.o

  CC      drivers/tty/vt/consolemap.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_acl.o

  CONMK   drivers/tty/vt/consolemap_deftbl.c

  CC      drivers/tty/vt/vt.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_stats.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_sysctl.o

  CC      fs/xfs/xfs_ioctl32.o

  LD      fs/xfs/xfs.o

  LD      fs/xfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/eventpoll.o

  SHIPPED drivers/tty/vt/defkeymap.c

  CC      drivers/tty/vt/consolemap_deftbl.o

  CC      drivers/tty/vt/defkeymap.o

  LD      drivers/tty/vt/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/tty/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/uio/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/usb/atm/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/usb/class/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/usb/common/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/usb/core/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/usb/host/pci-quirks.o

  CC      fs/anon_inodes.o

  LD      drivers/usb/host/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/usb/misc/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/usb/misc/sisusbvga/built-in.o

  CC      fs/signalfd.o

  LD      drivers/usb/phy/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/usb/serial/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/usb/storage/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/usb/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/hdmi.o

  CC      fs/timerfd.o

  LD      drivers/video/backlight/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/dummycon.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/vgacon.o

  CC      fs/eventfd.o

  CC      fs/aio.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/fbcon.o

  CC      fs/locks.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/bitblit.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/softcursor.o

  CC      fs/compat.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o

  CC      fs/compat_ioctl.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/cfbcondecor.o

  LD      drivers/video/console/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbdev/core/fb_notify.o

  CC      fs/binfmt_script.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbdev/core/fb_cmdline.o

  CC      fs/binfmt_elf.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbdev/core/fbmem.o

  CC      fs/compat_binfmt_elf.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbdev/core/fbmon.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbdev/core/fbcmap.o

  CC      fs/mbcache.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbdev/core/fbsysfs.o

  CC      fs/posix_acl.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbdev/core/modedb.o

  CC      fs/coredump.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbdev/core/fbcvt.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbdev/core/cfbfillrect.o

  CC      fs/drop_caches.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbdev/core/cfbcopyarea.o

  CC      fs/fhandle.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbdev/core/cfbimgblt.o

  LD      fs/built-in.o

  CC      sound/sound_core.o

  LD      drivers/video/fbdev/core/fb.o

  LD      drivers/video/fbdev/core/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/video/fbdev/omap2/displays-new/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/video/fbdev/omap2/dss/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/video/fbdev/omap2/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbdev/vesafb.o

  LD      sound/arm/built-in.o

  LD      sound/atmel/built-in.o

  LD      sound/core/oss/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/fbdev/efifb.o

  LD      sound/core/seq/built-in.o

  LD      sound/core/seq/oss/built-in.o

  LD      sound/core/built-in.o

  LD      sound/drivers/built-in.o

  LD      sound/drivers/mpu401/built-in.o

  LD      sound/drivers/opl3/built-in.o

  LD      sound/drivers/opl4/built-in.o

  LD      sound/drivers/pcsp/built-in.o

  LD      sound/drivers/vx/built-in.o

  LD      sound/firewire/built-in.o

  LD      sound/i2c/built-in.o

  LD      sound/i2c/other/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/ad1816a/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/ad1848/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/cs423x/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/es1688/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/galaxy/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/gus/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/msnd/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/opti9xx/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/sb/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/wavefront/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/wss/built-in.o

  LD      sound/mips/built-in.o

  LD      sound/parisc/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/ac97/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/video/fbdev/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/ali5451/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/video/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/asihpi/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/au88x0/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/aw2/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/ca0106/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/cs46xx/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/cs5535audio/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/ctxfi/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/echoaudio/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/emu10k1/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/hda/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/ice1712/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/korg1212/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/lola/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/lx6464es/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/mixart/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/nm256/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/oxygen/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/pcxhr/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/riptide/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/rme9652/built-in.o

  LD      firmware/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/trident/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/vx222/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/ymfpci/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pcmcia/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pcmcia/pdaudiocf/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pcmcia/vx/built-in.o

  LD      sound/ppc/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/pci/i386.o

  LD      sound/sh/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/adi/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/atmel/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/au1x/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/bcm/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/blackfin/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/cirrus/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/codecs/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/davinci/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/dwc/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/fsl/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/generic/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/intel/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/jz4740/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/kirkwood/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/mxs/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/nuc900/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/omap/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/pxa/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/rockchip/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/samsung/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/sh/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/sirf/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/spear/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/tegra/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/txx9/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/ux500/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soc/xtensa/built-in.o

  LD      sound/sparc/built-in.o

  LD      sound/spi/built-in.o

  LD      sound/synth/built-in.o

  LD      sound/synth/emux/built-in.o

  LD      sound/usb/built-in.o

  LD      sound/usb/6fire/built-in.o

  LD      sound/usb/bcd2000/built-in.o

  LD      sound/usb/caiaq/built-in.o

  LD      sound/usb/hiface/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/pci/init.o

  LD      sound/usb/misc/built-in.o

  LD      sound/usb/usx2y/built-in.o

  LD      sound/soundcore.o

  LD      sound/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/power/cpu.o

  CC      arch/x86/pci/mmconfig_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/power/hibernate_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/pci/direct.o

  AS      arch/x86/power/hibernate_asm_64.o

  LD      arch/x86/power/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/pci/mmconfig-shared.o

  CC      arch/x86/video/fbdev.o

  CC      arch/x86/pci/fixup.o

  LD      arch/x86/video/built-in.o

  CC      net/socket.o

  CC      arch/x86/pci/acpi.o

  CC      arch/x86/pci/legacy.o

  CC      arch/x86/pci/irq.o

  CC      arch/x86/pci/common.o

  CC      net/802/fc.o

  CC      arch/x86/pci/early.o

  CC      arch/x86/pci/bus_numa.o

  CC      net/802/fddi.o

  CC      arch/x86/pci/amd_bus.o

  LD      arch/x86/pci/built-in.o

  CC      lib/usercopy.o

  CC      net/802/hippi.o

  CC      lib/lockref.o

  CC      lib/bcd.o

  CC      lib/div64.o

  CC      lib/sort.o

  CC      lib/parser.o

  LD      net/802/built-in.o

  CC      net/8021q/vlan_core.o

  CC      lib/halfmd4.o

  CC      lib/debug_locks.o

  CC      lib/random32.o

  LD      net/8021q/built-in.o

  CC      lib/bust_spinlocks.o

  LD      net/9p/built-in.o

  LD      net/atm/built-in.o

  LD      net/bluetooth/built-in.o

  LD      net/bluetooth/bnep/built-in.o

  LD      net/bluetooth/hidp/built-in.o

  LD      net/bluetooth/rfcomm/built-in.o

  LD      net/bridge/netfilter/built-in.o

  LD      net/bridge/built-in.o

  CC      net/core/sock.o

  CC      lib/kasprintf.o

  CC      lib/bitmap.o

  CC      lib/scatterlist.o

  CC      lib/gcd.o

  CC      lib/lcm.o

  CC      lib/list_sort.o

  CC      lib/uuid.o

  CC      lib/flex_array.o

  CC      net/core/request_sock.o

  CC      lib/iov_iter.o

  CC      net/core/skbuff.o

  CC      lib/clz_ctz.o

  CC      lib/bsearch.o

  CC      lib/find_last_bit.o

  CC      lib/find_next_bit.o

  CC      lib/llist.o

  CC      lib/memweight.o

  CC      lib/kfifo.o

  CC      lib/percpu-refcount.o

  CC      lib/percpu_ida.o

  CC      lib/rhashtable.o

  CC      net/core/datagram.o

  CC      lib/reciprocal_div.o

  CC      lib/string_helpers.o

  CC      lib/hexdump.o

  CC      lib/kstrtox.o

  CC      net/core/stream.o

  CC      lib/iomap.o

  CC      lib/pci_iomap.o

  CC      net/core/scm.o

  CC      lib/iomap_copy.o

  CC      lib/devres.o

  CC      lib/check_signature.o

  CC      net/core/gen_stats.o

  CC      lib/hweight.o

  CC      lib/interval_tree.o

  CC      lib/assoc_array.o

  CC      net/core/gen_estimator.o

  CC      lib/bitrev.o

  CC      lib/crc16.o

  CC      lib/crc-itu-t.o

  CC      net/core/net_namespace.o

  HOSTCC  lib/gen_crc32table

  CC      lib/libcrc32c.o

  CC      lib/genalloc.o

  CC      lib/fonts/fonts.o

  CC      net/core/secure_seq.o

  CC      lib/fonts/font_8x8.o

  CC      lib/fonts/font_8x16.o

  CC      net/core/flow_dissector.o

  LD      lib/fonts/font.o

  LD      lib/fonts/built-in.o

  CC      lib/lz4/lz4_decompress.o

  LD      lib/lz4/built-in.o

  CC      lib/lzo/lzo1x_compress.o

  CC      lib/lzo/lzo1x_decompress_safe.o

  CC      net/core/sysctl_net_core.o

  LD      lib/lzo/lzo_compress.o

  LD      lib/lzo/lzo_decompress.o

  LD      lib/lzo/built-in.o

  LD      lib/raid6/built-in.o

  CC      lib/xz/xz_dec_syms.o

  CC      lib/xz/xz_dec_stream.o

  CC      net/core/dev.o

  CC      lib/xz/xz_dec_lzma2.o

  CC      lib/xz/xz_dec_bcj.o

  LD      lib/xz/xz_dec.o

  LD      lib/xz/built-in.o

  CC      lib/zlib_deflate/deflate.o

  CC      lib/zlib_deflate/deftree.o

  CC      lib/zlib_deflate/deflate_syms.o

  LD      lib/zlib_deflate/zlib_deflate.o

  LD      lib/zlib_deflate/built-in.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inffast.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inflate.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/infutil.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inftrees.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inflate_syms.o

  LD      lib/zlib_inflate/zlib_inflate.o

  LD      lib/zlib_inflate/built-in.o

  CC      lib/textsearch.o

  CC      net/core/ethtool.o

  CC      lib/percpu_counter.o

  CC      lib/swiotlb.o

  CC      net/core/dev_addr_lists.o

  CC      lib/iommu-helper.o

  CC      lib/syscall.o

  CC      lib/nlattr.o

  CC      net/core/dst.o

  CC      lib/average.o

  CC      lib/cpu_rmap.o

  CC      lib/dynamic_queue_limits.o

  CC      lib/glob.o

  CC      net/core/netevent.o

  CC      lib/strnlen_user.o

  CC      lib/net_utils.o

  CC      net/core/neighbour.o

  CC      lib/ucs2_string.o

  CC      lib/argv_split.o

  CC      lib/bug.o

  CC      lib/cmdline.o

  CC      lib/cpumask.o

  CC      lib/ctype.o

  CC      lib/dec_and_lock.o

  CC      lib/decompress.o

  CC      lib/decompress_inflate.o

  CC      net/core/rtnetlink.o

  CC      lib/decompress_unlz4.o

  CC      lib/decompress_unxz.o

  CC      lib/dump_stack.o

  CC      lib/earlycpio.o

  CC      lib/extable.o

  CC      lib/flex_proportions.o

  CC      lib/idr.o

  CC      net/core/utils.o

  CC      lib/int_sqrt.o

  CC      lib/ioremap.o

  CC      lib/irq_regs.o

  CC      lib/is_single_threaded.o

  CC      net/core/link_watch.o

  CC      lib/klist.o

  CC      lib/kobject.o

  CC      net/core/filter.o

  CC      lib/kobject_uevent.o

  CC      lib/md5.o

  CC      lib/plist.o

  CC      net/core/sock_diag.o

  CC      lib/proportions.o

  CC      lib/radix-tree.o

  CC      lib/ratelimit.o

  CC      net/core/dev_ioctl.o

  CC      lib/rbtree.o

  CC      lib/seq_buf.o

  CC      lib/sha1.o

  CC      net/core/tso.o

  CC      lib/show_mem.o

  CC      lib/string.o

  CC      lib/timerqueue.o

  CC      lib/vsprintf.o

  CC      net/core/flow.o

  CC      net/core/net-sysfs.o

  GEN     lib/crc32table.h

  AR      lib/lib.a

  CC      lib/crc32.o

  CC      net/core/net-procfs.o

  LD      lib/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/lib/msr-smp.o

  CC      arch/x86/lib/cache-smp.o

  CC      net/core/fib_rules.o

  CC      arch/x86/lib/msr.o

  AS      arch/x86/lib/msr-reg.o

  CC      arch/x86/lib/msr-reg-export.o

  AS      arch/x86/lib/iomap_copy_64.o

  AS      arch/x86/lib/clear_page_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/lib/cmdline.o

  CC      net/core/ptp_classifier.o

  AS      arch/x86/lib/cmpxchg16b_emu.o

  AS      arch/x86/lib/copy_page_64.o

  AS      arch/x86/lib/copy_user_64.o

  AS      arch/x86/lib/copy_user_nocache_64.o

  AS      arch/x86/lib/csum-copy_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/lib/csum-partial_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/lib/csum-wrappers_64.o

  LD      net/core/built-in.o

  CC      net/ethernet/eth.o

  CC      arch/x86/lib/delay.o

  AS      arch/x86/lib/getuser.o

  GEN     arch/x86/lib/inat-tables.c

  CC      arch/x86/lib/insn.o

  AS      arch/x86/lib/memcpy_64.o

  AS      arch/x86/lib/memmove_64.o

  AS      arch/x86/lib/memset_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/lib/misc.o

  LD      net/ethernet/built-in.o

  CC      net/ipv4/route.o

  AS      arch/x86/lib/putuser.o

  AS      arch/x86/lib/rwsem.o

  AS      arch/x86/lib/thunk_64.o

  CC      arch/x86/lib/usercopy.o

  CC      arch/x86/lib/usercopy_64.o

  LD      arch/x86/lib/built-in.o

  CC      arch/x86/lib/inat.o

  AR      arch/x86/lib/lib.a

  CC      net/ipv4/inetpeer.o

  CC      net/ipv4/protocol.o

  LD      net/ipv6/netfilter/built-in.o

  CC      net/ipv6/addrconf_core.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ip_input.o

  CC      net/ipv6/exthdrs_core.o

  CC      net/ipv6/ip6_checksum.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ip_fragment.o

  CC      net/ipv6/ip6_icmp.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ip_forward.o

  CC      net/ipv6/output_core.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ip_options.o

  CC      net/ipv6/protocol.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ip_output.o

  CC      net/ipv6/ip6_offload.o

  CC      net/ipv6/tcpv6_offload.o

  CC      net/ipv6/udp_offload.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ip_sockglue.o

  CC      net/ipv6/exthdrs_offload.o

  CC      net/ipv6/inet6_hashtables.o

  CC      net/ipv4/inet_hashtables.o

  LD      net/ipv6/built-in.o

  LD      net/irda/built-in.o

  LD      net/irda/ircomm/built-in.o

  LD      net/irda/irlan/built-in.o

  LD      net/irda/irnet/built-in.o

  LD      net/key/built-in.o

  LD      net/llc/built-in.o

  LD      net/mac80211/built-in.o

  CC      net/netfilter/core.o

  CC      net/ipv4/inet_timewait_sock.o

  CC      net/netfilter/nf_log.o

  CC      net/ipv4/inet_connection_sock.o

  CC      net/netfilter/nf_queue.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp.o

  CC      net/netfilter/nf_sockopt.o

  LD      net/netfilter/netfilter.o

  LD      net/netfilter/built-in.o

  CC      net/netlink/af_netlink.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_input.o

  CC      net/netlink/genetlink.o

  LD      net/netlink/built-in.o

  CC      net/packet/af_packet.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_output.o

  LD      net/packet/built-in.o

  LD      net/rfkill/built-in.o

  LD      net/rxrpc/built-in.o

  CC      net/sched/sch_generic.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_timer.o

  CC      net/sched/sch_mq.o

  CC      net/sched/sch_api.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.o

  CC      net/sched/sch_blackhole.o

  CC      net/sched/cls_api.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_minisocks.o

  CC      net/sched/act_api.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_cong.o

  CC      net/sched/sch_fifo.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_metrics.o

  CC      net/sched/ematch.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_fastopen.o

  LD      net/sched/built-in.o

  LD      net/sctp/built-in.o

  LD      net/sunrpc/xprtrdma/built-in.o

  LD      net/sunrpc/built-in.o

  CC      net/unix/af_unix.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_offload.o

  CC      net/unix/garbage.o

  CC      net/ipv4/datagram.o

  CC      net/unix/sysctl_net_unix.o

  CC      net/ipv4/raw.o

  LD      net/unix/unix.o

  LD      net/unix/built-in.o

  CC      net/ipv4/udp.o

  CC      net/ipv4/udplite.o

  CC      net/ipv4/udp_offload.o

  CC      net/ipv4/arp.o

  CC      net/ipv4/icmp.o

  CC      net/ipv4/devinet.o

  CC      net/wireless/wext-core.o

  CC      net/ipv4/af_inet.o

  CC      net/wireless/wext-proc.o

  CC      net/wireless/wext-spy.o

  CC      net/ipv4/igmp.o

  CC      net/wireless/wext-priv.o

  LD      net/wireless/built-in.o

  CC      net/xfrm/xfrm_policy.o

  CC      net/ipv4/fib_frontend.o

  CC      net/ipv4/fib_semantics.o

  CC      net/xfrm/xfrm_state.o

  CC      net/ipv4/fib_trie.o

  CC      net/xfrm/xfrm_hash.o

  CC      net/xfrm/xfrm_input.o

  CC      net/ipv4/inet_fragment.o

  CC      net/xfrm/xfrm_output.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ping.o

  CC      net/xfrm/xfrm_sysctl.o

  CC      net/xfrm/xfrm_replay.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ip_tunnel_core.o

  LD      net/xfrm/built-in.o

  CC      net/ipv4/gre_offload.o

  CC      net/ipv4/sysctl_net_ipv4.o

  CC      net/ipv4/proc.o

  CC      net/ipv4/fib_rules.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ipmr.o

  CC      net/ipv4/syncookies.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ipconfig.o

  CC      net/ipv4/netfilter.o

  LD      net/ipv4/netfilter/built-in.o

  CC      net/ipv4/inet_diag.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_diag.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_cubic.o

  CC      net/ipv4/xfrm4_policy.o

  CC      net/ipv4/xfrm4_state.o

  CC      net/ipv4/xfrm4_input.o

  CC      net/ipv4/xfrm4_output.o

  CC      net/ipv4/xfrm4_protocol.o

  CC      net/compat.o

  LD      net/ipv4/built-in.o

  CC      net/sysctl_net.o

  LD      net/built-in.o

  LINK    vmlinux

  LD      vmlinux.o

  MODPOST vmlinux.o

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

  UPD     include/generated/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

kernel/built-in.o: In function `sys_prctl':

(.text+0xfb88): undefined reference to `strncpy_from_user'

kernel/built-in.o: In function `SyS_reboot':

(.text+0x1836e): undefined reference to `strncpy_from_user'

kernel/built-in.o: In function `sys_delete_module':

(.text+0x4d8e7): undefined reference to `strncpy_from_user'

fs/built-in.o: In function `getname_flags':

(.text+0xe656): undefined reference to `strncpy_from_user'

fs/built-in.o: In function `removexattr':

xattr.c :Sad: .text+0x1e4f1): undefined reference to `strncpy_from_user'

fs/built-in.o:xattr.c :Sad: .text+0x1e74a): more undefined references to `strncpy_from_user' follow

Makefile:933: recipe for target 'vmlinux' failed

make: *** [vmlinux] Error 1

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.49.2[0m

* Running with options: --zfs --menuconfig --ramdisk-modules --callback=emerge @module-rebuild --install all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

----------

## mathabstrction

* 

* -- Grepping log... --

* 

* 

* -- End log... --

* 

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* 

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

----------

## Buffoon

What's going on here?!?   :Rolling Eyes:  Ever heard of pastebin, wgetpaste, code tags?

----------

## mathabstrction

seek for help of how to resolve kernel compilation failure.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mathabstrction,

Help us to help you by making things easy to read.

Use wgetpaste.  Post youl kernel .config file and your /var/log/genkernel.log

wgetpaste is on lte liveCD or you can emerge it in your chroot.

As to what happened  

```
LD init/built-in.o

kernel/built-in.o: In function `sys_prctl':

(.text+0xfb88): undefined reference to `strncpy_from_user' 
```

the linker was dealing with init/built-in.o which wants a function called strncpy_from_user but the function was not found.

As to why and what to do to fix it, I'll look at your pastebins.

----------

## mathabstrction

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> mathabstrction,
> 
> Help us to help you by making things easy to read.
> 
> Use wgetpaste.  Post youl kernel .config file and your /var/log/genkernel.log
> ...

 

where is the kernel .config file as you say?

and /var/log/genkernel.log has been posted here.

----------

## genoobish

 *mathabstrction wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   mathabstrction,
> 
> Help us to help you by making things easy to read.
> 
> Use wgetpaste.  Post youl kernel .config file and your /var/log/genkernel.log
> ...

 

Ok, let the noob explain. There is no way anybody is going to read your messy posts, because it's unreadable. `code` tags make it better to read (there is a clicky button for that (it's named `Code`) on the same window you used to write your message. However for large posts, it's even better to paste your stuff(large logs, the kernel config files, etc) on  https://bpaste.net/ or any similar service, which you can even do it from the commandline using  `wgetpaste`. 

For example, 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | wgetpaste

cat /proc/config | wgetpaste 

cat /var/log/genkernel.log | wgetpaste 
```

 (also, see the code tags in use above, and how pretty it looks when they are in use). 

Nobody is going to help you any further if you don't do your job and help them help you by posting your stuff in a readable fashion.

----------

## mathabstrction

 *genoobish wrote:*   

>  *mathabstrction wrote:*    *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   mathabstrction,
> 
> Help us to help you by making things easy to read.
> 
> Use wgetpaste.  Post youl kernel .config file and your /var/log/genkernel.log
> ...

 

Don't you have seen my question?

where is the kernel .config file as you say?

----------

## genoobish

 *mathabstrction wrote:*   

>  *genoobish wrote:*    *mathabstrction wrote:*    *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   mathabstrction,
> 
> Help us to help you by making things easy to read.
> 
> Use wgetpaste.  Post youl kernel .config file and your /var/log/genkernel.log
> ...

 

can you read?

----------

## mathabstrction

 *genoobish wrote:*   

>  *mathabstrction wrote:*    *genoobish wrote:*    *mathabstrction wrote:*    *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   mathabstrction,
> 
> Help us to help you by making things easy to read.
> 
> Use wgetpaste.  Post youl kernel .config file and your /var/log/genkernel.log
> ...

 

i have read it.

----------

## mathabstrction

 *mathabstrction wrote:*   

>  *genoobish wrote:*    *mathabstrction wrote:*    *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   mathabstrction,
> 
> Help us to help you by making things easy to read.
> 
> Use wgetpaste.  Post youl kernel .config file and your /var/log/genkernel.log
> ...

 

is it under the /usr/src/linux?

----------

## genoobish

 *mathabstrction wrote:*   

>   *Quote:*   
> 
> For example, 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

well.. I'm starting to think you're trolling because the answer is too obvious. And even though you claimed to have read it, you have not edited your crap that makes this page scroll down all the way to china. That is iimportant and you seem to ignore.

depending on your configuration you might find the kernel config in

```
 /proc/config

or /proc/config.gz

```

you have to check yourself whether it's there or not. if you can't find it there it means your kernel is not configured to place the config file in /proc/, so you have to look for it  in /boot/ (I don't know whether genkernel uses /usr/src/linux or some other direcotry). Since the /proc/ directory is populated when you boot into your  linux, it's the only way you can be sure the configuration is the exact one as to the kernel that is loaded (but since you're using genkernel it's unlikely you messed around with the configuration file anyways). 

But please, don't ignore the fact that you have made a mess of a thread and clean it up so people don't get pissed off for trying to help you because it makes their eyes bleed!

----------

## krinn

 *genoobish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> you have to check yourself whether it's there or not. if you can't find it there it means your kernel is not configured to place the config file in /proc/, so you have to look in, /usr/src/linux on in /boot/. Since the /proc/ directory is populated when you boot into your  linux, it's the only way you can be sure the configuration is the exact one as to the kernel that is loaded (but since you're using genkernel it's unlikely you messed around with the configuration file anyways). 
> 
> But please, don't ignore the fact that you have made a mess of a thread and clean it so people don't get pissed off for trying to help you because it makes their eyes bleed!

 

Sure he didn't manage to find the best way to query help, but i don't think you should also be proud of how you are trying to teach him.

For your information, /proc isn't populate when you boot your kernel ONLY. If he use it as module its /proc/config.gz will never appears until it load the module.

----------

## genoobish

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *genoobish wrote:*   
> 
> you have to check yourself whether it's there or not. if you can't find it there it means your kernel is not configured to place the config file in /proc/, so you have to look in, /usr/src/linux on in /boot/. Since the /proc/ directory is populated when you boot into your  linux, it's the only way you can be sure the configuration is the exact one as to the kernel that is loaded (but since you're using genkernel it's unlikely you messed around with the configuration file anyways). 
> 
> But please, don't ignore the fact that you have made a mess of a thread and clean it so people don't get pissed off for trying to help you because it makes their eyes bleed! 
> ...

 

thks for you clarification. I was trying to be emphatic, since he only cared about demanding help and didn't care about any of the posts telling him how to ask for help,  where to look for the relevant files, and which commands to use. But I shouldn't have cared, and should just have left him to be forgotten by the people who could help him 'if' he posted reasonably. Next time I wont try to help. I know there are much more experienced users to do so in a gentile and docile way.

----------

## krinn

 *genoobish wrote:*   

> Next time I wont try to help. I know there are much more experienced users to do so in a gentile and docile way.

 

Don't act like a kid, you look like you get caught hand in pot, and now you're going in the corner...

Being gentile and docile has nothing to do with experience, and it's also the same for hostility.

----------

## genoobish

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *genoobish wrote:*   Next time I wont try to help. I know there are much more experienced users to do so in a gentile and docile way. 
> 
> Don't act like a kid, you look like you get caught hand in pot, and now you're going in the corner...
> 
> Being gentile and docile has nothing to do with experience, and it's also the same for hostility.

 

Do you really think this is a relevant discussion in this thread ? I'm sure OP would rather have you helping him than white knighting.

----------

## krinn

 *genoobish wrote:*   

> Do you really think this is a relevant discussion in this thread ? I'm sure OP would rather have you helping him than white knighting.

 

I think it was, as my personal empathy is not the same as yours, as trying to feel what this user was feeling, i was more feeling mathabstrction was thinking "why the hell he is bugging me like that".

I don't think he need my help, as you finally manage to answer him (.config should be in /usr/src/linux). I don't think you weren't helping him, just you could had done it, more kindly.

And NeddySeagoon is there already, and any gentoo users couldn't be more luckier than having NeddySeagoon presence in his thread.

----------

## Buffoon

Every one who is asking for help should make it as easy as possible. It so happens this is completely true - all of it.

Also, asking simple questions and waiting for response (which may not come) instead of Googling ... I tried and it didn't take long (a few minutes) to find the answer - /usr/src/linux/.config.

----------

## mathabstrction

 *genoobish wrote:*   

>  *mathabstrction wrote:*     *Quote:*   
> 
> For example, 
> 
> ```
> ...

 .

"... the answer is too obvious..."

why i saw config files of kernel version 3.18.12 after i entered #less /proc/config.gz

----------

## genoobish

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> why i saw config files of kernel version 3.18.12 after i entered #less /proc/config.gz
> 
> 

 

why i saw config files of had booted from the kernel you wanted to compile... :O makes no sense right? thread too messy, messed with my head. and if you start making these huge quote trees its only gonna get worse. why you feel so entitled to demand help is beyond me.  just get the damn thing from the /usr/src/ and paste it already(in an appropriate fashion). What do you want to achieve with this thread? think about it and act on it. stop acting stupid. 

edit:

(and gess what.. you are allowed to edit stuff you posted earlier in the forums. you're being selfish by posting that shit; nobody will ever be able to learn from whatever your problem is. yes.. people google stuff and find answers in threads without having to create new duplicate content--that's what interent forums are for.. learning. but if you post crap, you can only get crap back.)

----------

## mathabstrction

why i saw config files of had booted from the kernel you wanted to compile...

NOTICE: The kernel which I wanted to compile is in version 4.0.5, not 3.18.12!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mathabstrction,

/proc/config.gz is from the running kernel, not the kernel that failed to compile.

.config is at the top of your kernel source tree. Often but not always that's /usr/src/linux

In your case, as you used genkernel and genkernel operates on the kernel at /usr/src/linux, its /usr/src/linux/.config we need to see on a pastebin.

----------

## mathabstrction

bpaste.net/show/03e6eb23c96f

----------

## mathabstrction

 *mathabstrction wrote:*   

> bpaste.net/show/03e6eb23c96f

 

this is the content in the /usr/src/linux/.config.

----------

## mathabstrction

bpaste.net/show/a3bc629c82a1

genkernel.log

----------

## mathabstrction

bpaste.net/show/b265aa38fa69

genkernel.log

----------

## mathabstrction

why no one answered till now?

----------

## mathabstrction

which terms should be corrected in configuration while running genkernel?

----------

## jburns

Your .config should contain

```
CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNCPY_FROM_USER=y

```

 but it is missing.  It is set when CONFIG_X86 is set which is set in the .config file.

----------

## mathabstrction

thanks, i will have a experiment later.

----------

## mathabstrction

 *jburns wrote:*   

> Your .config should contain
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNCPY_FROM_USER=y
> 
> ...

 

how to set CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNCPY_FROM_USER=y ? i can't find it.

----------

## mathabstrction

here is x86_64, not x86.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jburns,

Well caught!

mathabstrction,

The help says,

```
  │ Symbol: GENERIC_STRNCPY_FROM_USER [=y]         │  

  │ Type  : boolean                                │  

  │   Defined at lib/Kconfig:27                    │  

  │   Selected by: X86 [=y]  
```

x86 sometimes means 32 bit Intel/AMD processors and sometimes both 32 bit and 64 Intel/AMD processors.  For the kernel, it means both. 

The help for X86 says 

```
  │ Symbol: X86 [=y]                                                        │  

  │ Type  : boolean                                                         │  

  │   Defined at arch/x86/Kconfig:23 
```

Neither of those options is directly user selectable.

CONFIG_X86=y is set which forces on GENERIC_STRNCPY_FROM_USER too.  The latter is missing from your .config file.

That means its corrupt.  This only seems to be a problem for you, so genkernel is probably OK.

If you edited the .config file by hand, don't do it again.  If its the config file provided by genkernel, delete the genkernel tarball from /usr/portage/disfiles.

Delete the content of /usr/portage/sys-kernel/genkernel

```
emerge --sync
```

to fix your tree.

```
emerge genkernel
```

to fetch the genkernel package and rebuild it.

Now try rebuilding your kernel.

----------

## mathabstrction

thanks to you all!

----------

